# Why do women have so many kids with different men?



## High_Gravity

I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.


----------



## R.D.

Actually some woman like having children for the sake of having children.  They think they will fill a void and provide them a family they may not find otherwise.   My sister, 20 years your senior, was one of them. My brother married a woman like this....it didn't turn out well.   I don't agree with it and haven't seen it as a heathy way to rear kids , but it is what it is.   I completely understand your pov.

I'm one of 7 from a two parent but unstable home, so I suspect it comes from feeling of being unloved and lost  themselves growing up.


----------



## Indofred

You can'y get a good whore up.


----------



## PoliticalChic

High_Gravity said:


> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.





I can't begin to tell you how heartbreaking it is to see so few post such as yours.

Thank you, Grav


----------



## High_Gravity

R.D. said:


> Actually some woman like having children for the sake of having children.  They think they will fill a void and provide them a family they may not find otherwise.   My sister, 20 years your senior, was one of them. My brother married a woman like this....it didn't turn out well.   I don't agree with it and haven't seen it as a heathy way to rear kids , but it is what it is.   I completely understand your pov.
> 
> I'm one of 7 from a two parent but unstable home, so I suspect it comes from feeling of being unloved and lost  themselves growing up.


 
From what I see from women my age or younger they are ok having the kids for the extra benefits, (WIC, TANF) etc and the child support, the kids are a means to end in alot of cases.


----------



## High_Gravity

Indofred said:


> You can'y get a good whore up.


 
Say what now?


----------



## High_Gravity

PoliticalChic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how heartbreaking it is to see so few post such as yours.
> 
> Thank you, Grav
Click to expand...

 
Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Who but Republicans cares? Do you know these women? If not, what business is it of your's?


----------



## High_Gravity

And mind you I'm not against these women spreading their wings and having multiple sexual encounters I just think they should be using birth control and not just having the kids of any Tom, Dick and Harry. Just my opinion.


----------



## High_Gravity

Delta4Embassy said:


> Who but Republicans cares? Do you know these women? If not, what business is it of your's?


 
Jesus Relax, this is just a discussion. If you don't want to particpate GTFO.


----------



## R.D.

High_Gravity said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually some woman like having children for the sake of having children.  They think they will fill a void and provide them a family they may not find otherwise.   My sister, 20 years your senior, was one of them. My brother married a woman like this....it didn't turn out well.   I don't agree with it and haven't seen it as a heathy way to rear kids , but it is what it is.   I completely understand your pov.
> 
> I'm one of 7 from a two parent but unstable home, so I suspect it comes from feeling of being unloved and lost  themselves growing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I see from women my age or younger they are ok having the kids for the extra benefits, (WIC, TANF) etc and the child support, the kids are a means to end in alot of cases.
Click to expand...


Some yes, but I can't actually wrap my brain around believing that of the majority.  The fact that they are aided definitely makes having the kids an easier choice.  But I sincerely think they want the family, are pro life actually,  but fail to understand the difficulty and necessary elements needed to be the caretaker of that family.     

This is why you have trouble.  The whole underlying morality and social aspect  of the situation conflicts with yours...many of us.


----------



## mudwhistle

High_Gravity said:


> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.


My wife's mom had 12 kids from 3 different fathers.

Her mother died in the 70s.

This is nothing new.


----------



## High_Gravity

The funny thing I noticed is most of the women who have multiple kids by multiple men are always the ones who can't afford it, you won't meet a woman who is a electrical engineer with 5 kids by 4 different men for example.


----------



## Roadrunner

PoliticalChic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how heartbreaking it is to see so few post such as yours.
> 
> Thank you, Grav
Click to expand...

My sons, 27 and 40, are having the same problem.

They have inherited a lot of money recently, I hope that helps them find a decent woman, as they move to big ranches and into he oil country.


----------



## Roadrunner

mudwhistle said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's mom had 12 kids from 3 different fathers.
> 
> Her mother died in the 70s.
> 
> This is nothing new.
Click to expand...

Was he married to the guys?

Did she collect welfare for all 12?


----------



## 007

Delta4Embassy said:


> Who but Republicans cares? Do you know these women? If not, what business is it of your's?


And there's the first PROGTARD post, and right on cue, it's BRAIN DEAD  BULL SHIT.

I could analyse it and say, well isn't that just WEIRD this DICK FOR BREATH PROGTARD above would say something like that, when isn't it always assumed REPUBLICANS don't CARE about people, that it's purported that it's the PROGS that CARE. Well it sure the FUCK doesn't sound to me like the low life homo prog above gives a flying FUCK about women with kids and their plight. Did he think out his comment, or was he just trying to be a  SMART ASS?

I'll go with he was just trying to be a SMART ASS.


----------



## High_Gravity

Roadrunner said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how heartbreaking it is to see so few post such as yours.
> 
> Thank you, Grav
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sons, 27 and 40, are having the same problem.
> 
> They have inherited a lot of money recently, I hope that helps them find a decent woman, as they move to big ranches and into he oil country.
Click to expand...

 
The only advice I can give is try to find a woman with a degree in something and a good job, since your sons will be coming into money women will be after that, so be cautious.


----------



## R.D.

High_Gravity said:


> The funny thing I noticed is most of the women who have multiple kids by multiple men are always the ones who can't afford it, you won't meet a woman who is a electrical engineer with 5 kids by 4 different men for example.


Exactly, because those woman are finding fulfillment and the feeling of being needed and useful  in more productive (no pun intended) ways.


----------



## Roadrunner

007 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who but Republicans cares? Do you know these women? If not, what business is it of your's?
> 
> 
> 
> And there's the first PROGTARD post, and right on cue, it's BRAIN DEAD  BULL SHIT.
> 
> I could analyse it and say, well isn't that just WEIRD this DICK FOR BREATH PROGTARD above would say something like that, when isn't it always assumed REPUBLICANS don't CARE about people, that it's purported that it's the PROGS that CARE. Well it sure the FUCK doesn't sound to me like the low life homo prog above gives a flying FUCK about women with kids and their plight. Did he think out his comment, or was he just trying to be a  SMART ASS?
> 
> I'll go with he was just trying to be a SMART ASS.
Click to expand...

Delta4Embassy is proof the ingestion of semen destroys male brain cells.


----------



## Roadrunner

High_Gravity said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how heartbreaking it is to see so few post such as yours.
> 
> Thank you, Grav
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sons, 27 and 40, are having the same problem.
> 
> They have inherited a lot of money recently, I hope that helps them find a decent woman, as they move to big ranches and into he oil country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only advice I can give is try to find a woman with a degree in something and a good job, since your sons will be coming into money women will be after that, so be cautious.
Click to expand...

I don't have to be cautious, they do.

I tell them to follow their great-granddaddy's advice, and marry LAND.


----------



## High_Gravity

Roadrunner said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how heartbreaking it is to see so few post such as yours.
> 
> Thank you, Grav
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sons, 27 and 40, are having the same problem.
> 
> They have inherited a lot of money recently, I hope that helps them find a decent woman, as they move to big ranches and into he oil country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only advice I can give is try to find a woman with a degree in something and a good job, since your sons will be coming into money women will be after that, so be cautious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to be cautious, they do.
> 
> I tell them to follow their great-granddaddy's advice, and marry LAND.
Click to expand...

 
Thats good advice!


----------



## 007

High_Gravity said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually some woman like having children for the sake of having children.  They think they will fill a void and provide them a family they may not find otherwise.   My sister, 20 years your senior, was one of them. My brother married a woman like this....it didn't turn out well.   I don't agree with it and haven't seen it as a heathy way to rear kids , but it is what it is.   I completely understand your pov.
> 
> I'm one of 7 from a two parent but unstable home, so I suspect it comes from feeling of being unloved and lost  themselves growing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I see from women my age or younger they are ok having the kids for the extra benefits, (WIC, TANF) etc and the child support, the kids are a means to end in alot of cases.
Click to expand...

I think that can be a big part of it, HG, the kids are a MEAL TICKET. But I think also it goes deeper than that. This is the world they were taught of by their parents, and in their schools, and on the internet, and even though everyone is bitching about pedophilia, well young kids, both boys and girls, are being sexualized at younger and younger ages. They see examples like Hanna Montana/Miley Cyrus dancing around with her crotch barely covered and her tongue hanging out or naked on a wrecking ball, or an endless multitude of other examples all being as naked and sexually suggestive as they possibly can be, and kids now a days are emulating that, and the sex comes with it. Because they now also have access to unlimited, unrestricted PORN on the internet, and they can't wait to try that too. So the problem is also the trashing of morals in the nation and world. The turning away from sex as something a married couple did to create kids, but now it's done for recreation, and there's too many that don't give a rats ass about CONTRACEPTION.


----------



## mudwhistle

High_Gravity said:


> The funny thing I noticed is most of the women who have multiple kids by multiple men are always the ones who can't afford it, you won't meet a woman who is a electrical engineer with 5 kids by 4 different men for example.


Female electrical engineers are too busy to be raising kids. Sometimes they have one and they pamper him and isolate him.

My Mother In Law worked on a farm in the South and the only thing that she had to do when she wasn't slaving in the fields was messing around with different guys. (I guess if she had the internet she wouldn't have had so many kids) She never got married. She got pregnant 23 times but only 12 lived long enough to become adults.


----------



## mudwhistle

Roadrunner said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's mom had 12 kids from 3 different fathers.
> 
> Her mother died in the 70s.
> 
> This is nothing new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was he married to the guys?
> 
> Did she collect welfare for all 12?
Click to expand...

She never collected food stamps or welfare. She cleaned houses for a living when she left working in the fields. Field work is really hard, and after WWII jobs started opening up.


----------



## High_Gravity

007 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually some woman like having children for the sake of having children.  They think they will fill a void and provide them a family they may not find otherwise.   My sister, 20 years your senior, was one of them. My brother married a woman like this....it didn't turn out well.   I don't agree with it and haven't seen it as a heathy way to rear kids , but it is what it is.   I completely understand your pov.
> 
> I'm one of 7 from a two parent but unstable home, so I suspect it comes from feeling of being unloved and lost  themselves growing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I see from women my age or younger they are ok having the kids for the extra benefits, (WIC, TANF) etc and the child support, the kids are a means to end in alot of cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that can be a big part of it, HG, the kids are a MEAL TICKET. But I think also it goes deeper than that. This is the world they were taught of by their parents, and in their schools, and on the internet, and even though everyone is bitching about pedophilia, well young kids, both boys and girls, are being sexualized at younger and younger ages. They see examples like Hanna Montana/Miley Cyrus dancing around with her crotch barely covered and her tongue hanging out or naked on a wrecking ball, or an endless multitude of other examples all being as naked and sexually suggestive as they possibly can be, and kids now a days are emulating that, and the sex comes with it. Because they now also have access to unlimited, unrestricted PORN on the internet, and they can't wait to try that too. So the problem is also the trashing of morals in the nation and world. The turning away from sex as something a married couple did to create kids, but now it's done for recreation, and there's too many that don't give a rats ass about CONTRACEPTION.
Click to expand...

 
I think you pretty much nailed it, that is entertainment but its become our culture now, the biggest thing I noticed is these kids are not being raised. A few years ago when I was with my ex gf one of her kids had a friend over who didn't even know how to warm up a pizza, he tried to put the pizza box in the oven, he was 16.


----------



## High_Gravity

mudwhistle said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's mom had 12 kids from 3 different fathers.
> 
> Her mother died in the 70s.
> 
> This is nothing new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was he married to the guys?
> 
> Did she collect welfare for all 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She never collected food stamps or welfare. She cleaned houses for a living when she left working in the fields. Field work is really hard, and after WWII jobs started opening up.
Click to expand...

 
Thats the biggest difference, back than when women had alot of kids it wasn't for money or benefits, and I bet she actually raised those children too.


----------



## Roadrunner

High_Gravity said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how heartbreaking it is to see so few post such as yours.
> 
> Thank you, Grav
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sons, 27 and 40, are having the same problem.
> 
> They have inherited a lot of money recently, I hope that helps them find a decent woman, as they move to big ranches and into he oil country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only advice I can give is try to find a woman with a degree in something and a good job, since your sons will be coming into money women will be after that, so be cautious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to be cautious, they do.
> 
> I tell them to follow their great-granddaddy's advice, and marry LAND.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats good advice!
Click to expand...


The old guy married into one ranch, played that well, and at one time had forty ranches.


----------



## 007

High_Gravity said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually some woman like having children for the sake of having children.  They think they will fill a void and provide them a family they may not find otherwise.   My sister, 20 years your senior, was one of them. My brother married a woman like this....it didn't turn out well.   I don't agree with it and haven't seen it as a heathy way to rear kids , but it is what it is.   I completely understand your pov.
> 
> I'm one of 7 from a two parent but unstable home, so I suspect it comes from feeling of being unloved and lost  themselves growing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I see from women my age or younger they are ok having the kids for the extra benefits, (WIC, TANF) etc and the child support, the kids are a means to end in alot of cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that can be a big part of it, HG, the kids are a MEAL TICKET. But I think also it goes deeper than that. This is the world they were taught of by their parents, and in their schools, and on the internet, and even though everyone is bitching about pedophilia, well young kids, both boys and girls, are being sexualized at younger and younger ages. They see examples like Hanna Montana/Miley Cyrus dancing around with her crotch barely covered and her tongue hanging out or naked on a wrecking ball, or an endless multitude of other examples all being as naked and sexually suggestive as they possibly can be, and kids now a days are emulating that, and the sex comes with it. Because they now also have access to unlimited, unrestricted PORN on the internet, and they can't wait to try that too. So the problem is also the trashing of morals in the nation and world. The turning away from sex as something a married couple did to create kids, but now it's done for recreation, and there's too many that don't give a rats ass about CONTRACEPTION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you pretty much nailed it, that is entertainment but its become our culture now, the biggest thing I noticed is these kids are not being raised. A few years ago when I was with my ex gf one of her kids had a friend over who didn't even know how to warm up a pizza, he tried to put the pizza box in the oven, he was 16.
Click to expand...

Yup, the kids are being baby sat and raised watching TV, video games and the internet, and all three, unsupervised, will simply polute the brain, and there you have it, a worthless adult.


----------



## High_Gravity

007 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually some woman like having children for the sake of having children.  They think they will fill a void and provide them a family they may not find otherwise.   My sister, 20 years your senior, was one of them. My brother married a woman like this....it didn't turn out well.   I don't agree with it and haven't seen it as a heathy way to rear kids , but it is what it is.   I completely understand your pov.
> 
> I'm one of 7 from a two parent but unstable home, so I suspect it comes from feeling of being unloved and lost  themselves growing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I see from women my age or younger they are ok having the kids for the extra benefits, (WIC, TANF) etc and the child support, the kids are a means to end in alot of cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that can be a big part of it, HG, the kids are a MEAL TICKET. But I think also it goes deeper than that. This is the world they were taught of by their parents, and in their schools, and on the internet, and even though everyone is bitching about pedophilia, well young kids, both boys and girls, are being sexualized at younger and younger ages. They see examples like Hanna Montana/Miley Cyrus dancing around with her crotch barely covered and her tongue hanging out or naked on a wrecking ball, or an endless multitude of other examples all being as naked and sexually suggestive as they possibly can be, and kids now a days are emulating that, and the sex comes with it. Because they now also have access to unlimited, unrestricted PORN on the internet, and they can't wait to try that too. So the problem is also the trashing of morals in the nation and world. The turning away from sex as something a married couple did to create kids, but now it's done for recreation, and there's too many that don't give a rats ass about CONTRACEPTION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you pretty much nailed it, that is entertainment but its become our culture now, the biggest thing I noticed is these kids are not being raised. A few years ago when I was with my ex gf one of her kids had a friend over who didn't even know how to warm up a pizza, he tried to put the pizza box in the oven, he was 16.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, the kids are being baby sat and raised watching TV, video games and the internet, and all three, unsupervised, will simply polute the brain, and there you have it, a worthless adult.
Click to expand...

 
Yes and not being taught any worthwhile skills or anything required how to be an adult and live on your own (cook, do laundry, manage finances) etc not even changing oil on a car or a tire, alot of worthless child-adults out there. Those are the ones that never leave home.


----------



## Roadrunner

High_Gravity said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually some woman like having children for the sake of having children.  They think they will fill a void and provide them a family they may not find otherwise.   My sister, 20 years your senior, was one of them. My brother married a woman like this....it didn't turn out well.   I don't agree with it and haven't seen it as a heathy way to rear kids , but it is what it is.   I completely understand your pov.
> 
> I'm one of 7 from a two parent but unstable home, so I suspect it comes from feeling of being unloved and lost  themselves growing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I see from women my age or younger they are ok having the kids for the extra benefits, (WIC, TANF) etc and the child support, the kids are a means to end in alot of cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that can be a big part of it, HG, the kids are a MEAL TICKET. But I think also it goes deeper than that. This is the world they were taught of by their parents, and in their schools, and on the internet, and even though everyone is bitching about pedophilia, well young kids, both boys and girls, are being sexualized at younger and younger ages. They see examples like Hanna Montana/Miley Cyrus dancing around with her crotch barely covered and her tongue hanging out or naked on a wrecking ball, or an endless multitude of other examples all being as naked and sexually suggestive as they possibly can be, and kids now a days are emulating that, and the sex comes with it. Because they now also have access to unlimited, unrestricted PORN on the internet, and they can't wait to try that too. So the problem is also the trashing of morals in the nation and world. The turning away from sex as something a married couple did to create kids, but now it's done for recreation, and there's too many that don't give a rats ass about CONTRACEPTION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you pretty much nailed it, that is entertainment but its become our culture now, the biggest thing I noticed is these kids are not being raised. A few years ago when I was with my ex gf one of her kids had a friend over who didn't even know how to warm up a pizza, he tried to put the pizza box in the oven, he was 16.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, the kids are being baby sat and raised watching TV, video games and the internet, and all three, unsupervised, will simply polute the brain, and there you have it, a worthless adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and not being taught any worthwhile skills or anything required how to be an adult and live on your own (cook, do laundry, manage finances) etc not even changing oil on a car or a tire, alot of worthless child-adults out there. Those are the ones that never leave home.
Click to expand...

Everybody's kids come home but mine!!!

Damn, I miss having the youngest around.

We used to fish 100 days a year, and now my boat sits.


----------



## mudwhistle

High_Gravity said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's mom had 12 kids from 3 different fathers.
> 
> Her mother died in the 70s.
> 
> This is nothing new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was he married to the guys?
> 
> Did she collect welfare for all 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She never collected food stamps or welfare. She cleaned houses for a living when she left working in the fields. Field work is really hard, and after WWII jobs started opening up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the biggest difference, back than when women had alot of kids it wasn't for money or benefits, and I bet she actually raised those children too.
Click to expand...

Most of them. My wife was the second to the youngest. She was raised by a white woman while her mother was busy cleaning homes. Taught her to get along with whites. My wife cleaned homes when she was older. She was in the fields with her mother every day when she was a baby in a basket. Her mom was picking cotton and my wife was picking cotton when she was 2 years old. She had her own little cotton sack. She wasn't very good at first, but she learned or else. They were just trying to survive. Most of the time the only meat they had to eat was what they caught in the woods or streams around where they lived. The dogs only got a piece of cornbread to eat every day and they didn't seem to mind that. There wasn't much table-scraps to go around.


----------



## Roadrunner

mudwhistle said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's mom had 12 kids from 3 different fathers.
> 
> Her mother died in the 70s.
> 
> This is nothing new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was he married to the guys?
> 
> Did she collect welfare for all 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She never collected food stamps or welfare. She cleaned houses for a living when she left working in the fields. Field work is really hard, and after WWII jobs started opening up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the biggest difference, back than when women had alot of kids it wasn't for money or benefits, and I bet she actually raised those children too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of them. My wife was the second to the youngest. She was raised by a white woman while her mother was busy cleaning homes. Taught her to get along with whites. My wife cleaned homes when she was older. She was in the fields with her mother every day when she was a baby in a basket. Her mom was picking cotton and my wife was picking cotton when she was 2 years old. She had her own little cotton sack. She wasn't very good at first, but she learned or else. They were just trying to survive. Most of the time the only meat they had to eat was what they caught in the woods or streams around where they lived. The dogs only got a piece of cornbread to eat every day and they didn't seem to mind that. There wasn't much table-scraps to go around.
Click to expand...


When I was a kid, people got to glean the fields after the mechanical pickers were through, and picked up all the roadside cotton that blew onto the roadside.

Today, fields are full of left behind cotton and the roadside looks like it snowed.

Foodstamps are the reason why, people are no longer required to work to eat.

It shows in the violent culture.


----------



## 007

Roadrunner said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I see from women my age or younger they are ok having the kids for the extra benefits, (WIC, TANF) etc and the child support, the kids are a means to end in alot of cases.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that can be a big part of it, HG, the kids are a MEAL TICKET. But I think also it goes deeper than that. This is the world they were taught of by their parents, and in their schools, and on the internet, and even though everyone is bitching about pedophilia, well young kids, both boys and girls, are being sexualized at younger and younger ages. They see examples like Hanna Montana/Miley Cyrus dancing around with her crotch barely covered and her tongue hanging out or naked on a wrecking ball, or an endless multitude of other examples all being as naked and sexually suggestive as they possibly can be, and kids now a days are emulating that, and the sex comes with it. Because they now also have access to unlimited, unrestricted PORN on the internet, and they can't wait to try that too. So the problem is also the trashing of morals in the nation and world. The turning away from sex as something a married couple did to create kids, but now it's done for recreation, and there's too many that don't give a rats ass about CONTRACEPTION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you pretty much nailed it, that is entertainment but its become our culture now, the biggest thing I noticed is these kids are not being raised. A few years ago when I was with my ex gf one of her kids had a friend over who didn't even know how to warm up a pizza, he tried to put the pizza box in the oven, he was 16.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, the kids are being baby sat and raised watching TV, video games and the internet, and all three, unsupervised, will simply polute the brain, and there you have it, a worthless adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and not being taught any worthwhile skills or anything required how to be an adult and live on your own (cook, do laundry, manage finances) etc not even changing oil on a car or a tire, alot of worthless child-adults out there. Those are the ones that never leave home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody's kids come home but mine!!!
> 
> Damn, I miss having the youngest around.
> 
> We used to fish 100 days a year, and now my boat sits.
Click to expand...

I rarely see my only kid either.

I do 99% of my fishing alone. Used to fish all the time with my Dad, God rest his soul, but I really like the taste of wild caught fish so I still go, regardless.


----------



## Roadrunner

007 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that can be a big part of it, HG, the kids are a MEAL TICKET. But I think also it goes deeper than that. This is the world they were taught of by their parents, and in their schools, and on the internet, and even though everyone is bitching about pedophilia, well young kids, both boys and girls, are being sexualized at younger and younger ages. They see examples like Hanna Montana/Miley Cyrus dancing around with her crotch barely covered and her tongue hanging out or naked on a wrecking ball, or an endless multitude of other examples all being as naked and sexually suggestive as they possibly can be, and kids now a days are emulating that, and the sex comes with it. Because they now also have access to unlimited, unrestricted PORN on the internet, and they can't wait to try that too. So the problem is also the trashing of morals in the nation and world. The turning away from sex as something a married couple did to create kids, but now it's done for recreation, and there's too many that don't give a rats ass about CONTRACEPTION.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you pretty much nailed it, that is entertainment but its become our culture now, the biggest thing I noticed is these kids are not being raised. A few years ago when I was with my ex gf one of her kids had a friend over who didn't even know how to warm up a pizza, he tried to put the pizza box in the oven, he was 16.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, the kids are being baby sat and raised watching TV, video games and the internet, and all three, unsupervised, will simply polute the brain, and there you have it, a worthless adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and not being taught any worthwhile skills or anything required how to be an adult and live on your own (cook, do laundry, manage finances) etc not even changing oil on a car or a tire, alot of worthless child-adults out there. Those are the ones that never leave home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody's kids come home but mine!!!
> 
> Damn, I miss having the youngest around.
> 
> We used to fish 100 days a year, and now my boat sits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rarely see my only kid either.
> 
> I do 99% of my fishing alone. Used to fish all the time with my Dad, God rest his soul, but I really like the taste of wild caught fish so I still go, regardless.
Click to expand...



I had to give up saltwater fishing due to skin cancer.

If I had the kid near, I might take up night fishing.

Five years in a row we were within 4 ounces of winning the West Division of the STAR tournament.

I have an out of state GF, that really cut into the fishing too.

Moving to Georgia this year, will take up striper fishing in Lake Russell when I get there.

I probably have 100 rods and fifty reels, so I ought to use them.

Trying to get the kid to come with me and go to Grad School at UGA.


----------



## 007

mudwhistle said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's mom had 12 kids from 3 different fathers.
> 
> Her mother died in the 70s.
> 
> This is nothing new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was he married to the guys?
> 
> Did she collect welfare for all 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She never collected food stamps or welfare. She cleaned houses for a living when she left working in the fields. Field work is really hard, and after WWII jobs started opening up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the biggest difference, back than when women had alot of kids it wasn't for money or benefits, and I bet she actually raised those children too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of them. My wife was the second to the youngest. She was raised by a white woman while her mother was busy cleaning homes. Taught her to get along with whites. My wife cleaned homes when she was older. She was in the fields with her mother every day when she was a baby in a basket. Her mom was picking cotton and my wife was picking cotton when she was 2 years old. She had her own little cotton sack. She wasn't very good at first, but she learned or else. They were just trying to survive. Most of the time the only meat they had to eat was what they caught in the woods or streams around where they lived. The dogs only got a piece of cornbread to eat every day and they didn't seem to mind that. There wasn't much table-scraps to go around.
Click to expand...

I grew up on a farm. Did a lot of back breaking work but never minded. I was young, healthy and strong, so it never bothered me. Did everything from mucking out manure packed barn stalls to harvesting tobacco, which was done by hand, bent over with a machete, push the planet over and cut it off. If I tried that now I'd keel over after 20 minutes. I'm glad I worked hard when I was young though. I learned not to be afraid of hard work and always earned my own money. I bought myself lots of toys when I was younger in the form of go-karts, mini bike, motorcycles, boat, car, etc, when a lot of other kids didn't have anything. It set a pattern for me for the way I'd live the rest of my life, working for what I own.


----------



## Roadrunner

007 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that can be a big part of it, HG, the kids are a MEAL TICKET. But I think also it goes deeper than that. This is the world they were taught of by their parents, and in their schools, and on the internet, and even though everyone is bitching about pedophilia, well young kids, both boys and girls, are being sexualized at younger and younger ages. They see examples like Hanna Montana/Miley Cyrus dancing around with her crotch barely covered and her tongue hanging out or naked on a wrecking ball, or an endless multitude of other examples all being as naked and sexually suggestive as they possibly can be, and kids now a days are emulating that, and the sex comes with it. Because they now also have access to unlimited, unrestricted PORN on the internet, and they can't wait to try that too. So the problem is also the trashing of morals in the nation and world. The turning away from sex as something a married couple did to create kids, but now it's done for recreation, and there's too many that don't give a rats ass about CONTRACEPTION.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you pretty much nailed it, that is entertainment but its become our culture now, the biggest thing I noticed is these kids are not being raised. A few years ago when I was with my ex gf one of her kids had a friend over who didn't even know how to warm up a pizza, he tried to put the pizza box in the oven, he was 16.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, the kids are being baby sat and raised watching TV, video games and the internet, and all three, unsupervised, will simply polute the brain, and there you have it, a worthless adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and not being taught any worthwhile skills or anything required how to be an adult and live on your own (cook, do laundry, manage finances) etc not even changing oil on a car or a tire, alot of worthless child-adults out there. Those are the ones that never leave home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody's kids come home but mine!!!
> 
> Damn, I miss having the youngest around.
> 
> We used to fish 100 days a year, and now my boat sits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rarely see my only kid either.
> 
> I do 99% of my fishing alone. Used to fish all the time with my Dad, God rest his soul, but I really like the taste of wild caught fish so I still go, regardless.
Click to expand...


I see my kids pretty often, and talk to them once or twice nearly every day.

The youngest called as I was writing about missing him; said he was going fishing.

NOT UNTIL YOU VOTE, I TOLD HIM.

So, he is voting first.


----------



## 007

Roadrunner said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you pretty much nailed it, that is entertainment but its become our culture now, the biggest thing I noticed is these kids are not being raised. A few years ago when I was with my ex gf one of her kids had a friend over who didn't even know how to warm up a pizza, he tried to put the pizza box in the oven, he was 16.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, the kids are being baby sat and raised watching TV, video games and the internet, and all three, unsupervised, will simply polute the brain, and there you have it, a worthless adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and not being taught any worthwhile skills or anything required how to be an adult and live on your own (cook, do laundry, manage finances) etc not even changing oil on a car or a tire, alot of worthless child-adults out there. Those are the ones that never leave home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody's kids come home but mine!!!
> 
> Damn, I miss having the youngest around.
> 
> We used to fish 100 days a year, and now my boat sits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rarely see my only kid either.
> 
> I do 99% of my fishing alone. Used to fish all the time with my Dad, God rest his soul, but I really like the taste of wild caught fish so I still go, regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I had to give up saltwater fishing due to skin cancer.
> 
> If I had the kid near, I might take up night fishing.
> 
> Five years in a row we were within 4 ounces of winning the West Division of the STAR tournament.
> 
> I have an out of state GF, that really cut into the fishing too.
> 
> Moving to Georgia this year, will take up striper fishing in Lake Russell when I get there.
> 
> I probably have 100 rods and fifty reels, so I ought to use them.
> 
> Trying to get the kid to come with me and go to Grad School at UGA.
Click to expand...

Got a very dear old Air Force friend that lives in Albany, GE. Been really needing to head down to visit him. He likes to fish, and I know the fishing down there is good. Will definitely have to wet a line in GE.

There was a little puddle of fresh water just outside the main gate of MacDill AFB in Tampa. We used to fish that often and would get some of the best large mouthed bass, delicious!


----------



## mudwhistle

007 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's mom had 12 kids from 3 different fathers.
> 
> Her mother died in the 70s.
> 
> This is nothing new.
> 
> 
> 
> Was he married to the guys?
> 
> Did she collect welfare for all 12?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She never collected food stamps or welfare. She cleaned houses for a living when she left working in the fields. Field work is really hard, and after WWII jobs started opening up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the biggest difference, back than when women had alot of kids it wasn't for money or benefits, and I bet she actually raised those children too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of them. My wife was the second to the youngest. She was raised by a white woman while her mother was busy cleaning homes. Taught her to get along with whites. My wife cleaned homes when she was older. She was in the fields with her mother every day when she was a baby in a basket. Her mom was picking cotton and my wife was picking cotton when she was 2 years old. She had her own little cotton sack. She wasn't very good at first, but she learned or else. They were just trying to survive. Most of the time the only meat they had to eat was what they caught in the woods or streams around where they lived. The dogs only got a piece of cornbread to eat every day and they didn't seem to mind that. There wasn't much table-scraps to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up on a farm. Did a lot of back breaking work but never minded. I was young, healthy and strong, so it never bothered me. Did everything from mucking out manure packed barn stalls to harvesting tobacco, which was done by hand, bent over with a machete, push the planet over and cut it off. If I tried that now I'd keel over after 20 minutes. I'm glad I worked hard when I was young though. I learned not to be afraid of hard work and always earned my own money. I bought myself lots of toys when I was younger in the form of go-karts, mini bike, motorcycles, boat, car, etc, when a lot of other kids didn't have anything. It set a pattern for me for the way I'd live the rest of my life, working for what I own.
Click to expand...

For kids, working on a farm was good money. At least back 40 years ago. These days they want illegals to do it because it's hard to find enough kids that are willing to work.


----------



## Indofred

High_Gravity said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can'y get a good whore up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what now?
Click to expand...


Easy.
It's hard work keeping these whores off their backs, or even getting them to cross their legs once in a while.
They have sex with anyone who'll buy them a drink, then produce bastard kids that run wild and have no idea of what is, and is not, socially acceptable, thus driving another nail into society's coffin.

Any other questions?


----------



## ninja007

High_Gravity said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how heartbreaking it is to see so few post such as yours.
> 
> Thank you, Grav
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. *Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term*.
Click to expand...


nor should they.


----------



## Esmeralda

High_Gravity said:


> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and that's it.



I see your point. What I don't get is why the men leave the business of not getting a woman pregnant completely up to the woman. Single men who don't want to impregnate a woman should get vasectomies, and then there would be no problem.  Vasectomies are reversible. They do not harm or threaten your manhood. They do not make you sterile.  I see that these women are not being sensible, but what about the men who impregnate them? Why is it all up to the woman?


I've had two long term relationships with men who had vasectomies.  It was great for me. No worrying about birth control before or during sex.  No pills that are potentially harmful and they are reversible if you get married and decide you want a child later on.


----------



## Esmeralda

High_Gravity said:


> And mind you I'm not against these women spreading their wings and having multiple sexual encounters I just think they should be using birth control and not just having the kids of any Tom, Dick and Harry. Just my opinion.


Why don't you get a vasectomy?  Why is it the woman's problem?????

You are apparently sleeping with every Mary, Jane and Zoe.  Why not take FULL and I mean full, responsibility for birth control instead of leaving it up to the woman. And BTW, condoms are not 100% effective.


----------



## Esmeralda

This is one of the most misogynistic threads I've ever read. Try thinking outside the box, beyond your total fixation on the male perspective.


----------



## Disir

High_Gravity said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how heartbreaking it is to see so few post such as yours.
> 
> Thank you, Grav
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.
Click to expand...


And there is your answer.


----------



## Disir

High_Gravity said:


> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.



American Experience . The Orphan Trains PBS


----------



## PoliticalChic

ninja007 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how heartbreaking it is to see so few post such as yours.
> 
> Thank you, Grav
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. *Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nor should they.
Click to expand...



Then they're not men.


----------



## Katzndogz

There are women that have children from different men because they don't care.
There are women that have children from different men as a way to increase their public benefits (I have a step granddaughter that does this)
There are women who fall in love.  They truly believe that this is Mr. Right.  They have a baby with Mr. Right.  Then he leaves.   These women don't give up hope.  The next man will be the man of her dreams.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tipsycatlover said:


> There are women that have children from different men because they don't care.
> There are women that have children from different men as a way to increase their public benefits (I have a step granddaughter that does this)
> There are women who fall in love.  They truly believe that this is Mr. Right.  They have a baby with Mr. Right.  Then he leaves.   These women don't give up hope.  The next man will be the man of her dreams.




There are women who behave in that way because the Liberal elites have told them that they are striking a blow for 'feminism.'


----------



## Roadrunner

Esmeralda said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see your point. What I don't get is why the men leave the business of not getting a woman pregnant completely up to the woman. Single men who don't want to impregnate a woman should get vasectomies, and then there would be no problem.  Vasectomies are reversible. They do not harm or threaten your manhood. They do not make you sterile.  I see that these women are not being sensible, but what about the men who impregnate them? Why is it all up to the woman?
> 
> 
> I've had two long term relationships with men who had vasectomies.  It was great for me. No worrying about birth control before or during sex.  No pills that are potentially harmful and they are reversible if you get married and decide you want a child later on.
Click to expand...

A woman in control of here sexuality does not depend on a man to avoid pregnancy.

A woman fucking every swinging dick is another thing.

That said, I never fathered an abortion, and raised my kids.


----------



## Roadrunner

PoliticalChic said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are women that have children from different men because they don't care.
> There are women that have children from different men as a way to increase their public benefits (I have a step granddaughter that does this)
> There are women who fall in love.  They truly believe that this is Mr. Right.  They have a baby with Mr. Right.  Then he leaves.   These women don't give up hope.  The next man will be the man of her dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are women who behave in that way because the Liberal elites have told them that they are striking a blow for 'feminism.'
Click to expand...

There are women who proved the Sexual Revolution was revolting.

I call them the HepC Generation.

I would not touch a boomer woman.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Roadrunner said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are women that have children from different men because they don't care.
> There are women that have children from different men as a way to increase their public benefits (I have a step granddaughter that does this)
> There are women who fall in love.  They truly believe that this is Mr. Right.  They have a baby with Mr. Right.  Then he leaves.   These women don't give up hope.  The next man will be the man of her dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are women who behave in that way because the Liberal elites have told them that they are striking a blow for 'feminism.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are women who proved the Sexual Revolution was revolting.
> 
> I call them the HepC Generation.
> 
> I would not touch a boomer woman.
Click to expand...




I have a pal who used to say that, until AIDS, he was fiercely attracted to bi-sexual Haitian women who liked to shoot up.


It was a joke.


----------



## anotherlife

High_Gravity said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually some woman like having children for the sake of having children.  They think they will fill a void and provide them a family they may not find otherwise.   My sister, 20 years your senior, was one of them. My brother married a woman like this....it didn't turn out well.   I don't agree with it and haven't seen it as a heathy way to rear kids , but it is what it is.   I completely understand your pov.
> 
> I'm one of 7 from a two parent but unstable home, so I suspect it comes from feeling of being unloved and lost  themselves growing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I see from women my age or younger they are ok having the kids for the extra benefits, (WIC, TANF) etc and the child support, the kids are a means to end in alot of cases.
Click to expand...

This seems to be the root of the question.  It is mostly about pregnancy, not sex, and for the benefit of financial income without work.  

Even in nature, the female monkeys have sex guaranteed, whilst male monkeys must compete for it.  And the place of the females in the group is guaranteed by their relationship to newborns.  The difference in human society is only that we have replaced the males with legislative measures.  It is not the males that fool those women, it is the women that fool those men, and cash in good in the process, just like they plan it.


----------



## anotherlife

Tipsycatlover said:


> There are women that have children from different men because they don't care.
> There are women that have children from different men as a way to increase their public benefits (I have a step granddaughter that does this)
> There are women who fall in love.  They truly believe that this is Mr. Right.  They have a baby with Mr. Right.  Then he leaves.   These women don't give up hope.  The next man will be the man of her dreams.


You forgot the part where "There have a baby with Mr. Right. Then SHE leaves."  ... For the next Mr. Right.  Hype based love building is the dominant American cultural element.


----------



## ninja007

PoliticalChic said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how heartbreaking it is to see so few post such as yours.
> 
> Thank you, Grav
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. *Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nor should they.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then they're not men.
Click to expand...


nor should they take care of someone elses kids. Maybe the woman should keep her legs closed until she is married.


----------



## ninja007

women take her beloved husband for half on the DAILY. And move on to the next one.


----------



## auditor0007

High_Gravity said:


> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.



Sounds like you are hanging with too many welfare mamas.  There are plenty of well educated professional women your age who do not have five kids with five different men.


----------



## Judicial review

I've always wondered if I had kids out there. Nobody's hit me up for child support yet...


----------



## High_Gravity

Indofred said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can'y get a good whore up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy.
> It's hard work keeping these whores off their backs, or even getting them to cross their legs once in a while.
> They have sex with anyone who'll buy them a drink, then produce bastard kids that run wild and have no idea of what is, and is not, socially acceptable, thus driving another nail into society's coffin.
> 
> Any other questions?
Click to expand...

 
Sounds about right.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Having 19 from 1 is acceptable, but having 5 from 5 isn't? Mmkay.


----------



## BlackSand

High_Gravity said:


> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.



From a single woman's point of view ... Those babies have fathers as well. When looking for a guy at our age ... Chances are they have a child somewhere. Figuring out whose days are whose  ... Dealing with ex-wives or baby's mamas isn't any easier. Children in split households are often confused or manipulators (not their fault in all cases). 

Fathers with daughters are often a nightmare ... The drama and hatefulness can be overwhelming. Their mother will hate your guts a lot of the time ... And the girl's club at home 50% of the time makes you the third wheel at best. It isn't always bad and I have seen relationships work out in broken families ... But most of the time it isn't easy.

Face it ... Single in your thirties (or later I guess) ... Most guys and gals have baggage.

.


----------



## martybegan

Esmeralda said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see your point. What I don't get is why the men leave the business of not getting a woman pregnant completely up to the woman. Single men who don't want to impregnate a woman should get vasectomies, and then there would be no problem.  Vasectomies are reversible. They do not harm or threaten your manhood. They do not make you sterile.  I see that these women are not being sensible, but what about the men who impregnate them? Why is it all up to the woman?
> 
> 
> I've had two long term relationships with men who had vasectomies.  It was great for me. No worrying about birth control before or during sex.  No pills that are potentially harmful and they are reversible if you get married and decide you want a child later on.
Click to expand...


The woman is the one getting the end result, and in our society, the only one who can decide what to do with the end result. 

Society once forced men to live up to the consequences of their actions, usually by way of the a shotgun at his back. Now we are on 2nd and 3rd generations where there is no father with a shotgun, society doesn't care, and government pays the women for their kids. 

Blaming men for this entirely is comical, it takes two to tango, and when you give men the real option of no consequence bare-back sex, the ones that are up for that option are the ones who will not give a rats ass about the consequences or preventing said consequences.

Its like the gun control debate all over again, where you target people who would do the right thing anyway, and expect the ashsoles to just follow along.


----------



## martybegan

Esmeralda said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And mind you I'm not against these women spreading their wings and having multiple sexual encounters I just think they should be using birth control and not just having the kids of any Tom, Dick and Harry. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you get a vasectomy?  Why is it the woman's problem?????
> 
> You are apparently sleeping with every Mary, Jane and Zoe.  Why not take FULL and I mean full, responsibility for birth control instead of leaving it up to the woman. And BTW, condoms are not 100% effective.
Click to expand...


Condoms have been 100% effective for me. The key is 1) you pull out even with the condom on, and 2) you verify integrity afterwards. 

Good luck getting the type of guys who father 5 kids from 4 women to do that crap though.


----------



## High_Gravity

BlackSand said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a single woman's point of view ... Those babies have fathers as well. When looking for a guy at our age ... Chances are they have a child somewhere. Figuring out whose days are whose  ... Dealing with ex-wives or baby's mamas isn't any easier. Children in split households are often confused or manipulators (not their fault in all cases).
> 
> Fathers with daughters are often a nightmare ... The drama and hatefulness can be overwhelming. Their mother will hate your guts a lot of the time ... And the girl's club at home 50% of the time makes you the third wheel at best. It isn't always bad and I have seen relationships work out in broken families ... But most of the time it isn't easy.
> 
> Face it ... Single in your thirties (or later I guess) ... Most guys and gals have baggage.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 
No kidding, I think the good women are pretty much taken at our age and if one does suddenly becomes available she will get snapped up quicker than a free steak dinner at the Longhorn.


----------



## High_Gravity

Esmeralda said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And mind you I'm not against these women spreading their wings and having multiple sexual encounters I just think they should be using birth control and not just having the kids of any Tom, Dick and Harry. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you get a vasectomy?  Why is it the woman's problem?????
> 
> You are apparently sleeping with every Mary, Jane and Zoe.  Why not take FULL and I mean full, responsibility for birth control instead of leaving it up to the woman. And BTW, condoms are not 100% effective.
Click to expand...

 
Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.


----------



## Esmeralda

High_Gravity said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And mind you I'm not against these women spreading their wings and having multiple sexual encounters I just think they should be using birth control and not just having the kids of any Tom, Dick and Harry. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you get a vasectomy?  Why is it the woman's problem?????
> 
> You are apparently sleeping with every Mary, Jane and Zoe.  Why not take FULL and I mean full, responsibility for birth control instead of leaving it up to the woman. And BTW, condoms are not 100% effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.
Click to expand...

The burden is equal.  The fact that the men don't take responsibility does not mean that the burden is the woman's. Frankly, I expected better of you. What a disappointment.


----------



## High_Gravity

Esmeralda said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And mind you I'm not against these women spreading their wings and having multiple sexual encounters I just think they should be using birth control and not just having the kids of any Tom, Dick and Harry. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you get a vasectomy?  Why is it the woman's problem?????
> 
> You are apparently sleeping with every Mary, Jane and Zoe.  Why not take FULL and I mean full, responsibility for birth control instead of leaving it up to the woman. And BTW, condoms are not 100% effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The burden is equal.  The fact that the men don't take responsibility does not mean that the burden is the woman's. Frankly, I expected better of you. What a disappointment.
Click to expand...

 
If you say so.


----------



## BlackSand

High_Gravity said:


> No kidding, I think the good women are pretty much taken at our age and if one does suddenly becomes available she will get snapped up quicker than a free steak dinner at the Longhorn.



I tried to date a guy who had been young and dumb. Both he and his ex-wife had managed to grow up and become smarter as well as more responsible. They just didn't like each other very much. They had a daughter (13 years old) ... And the daughter was a nightmare.

She wasn't bad ... She just "played" everyone. She wrapped her parents and step-father up in drama ... And it fed a constant undertow of crap. Her sister (the step-father's) was mixed up in the mess as well.

Finally when the daughter figured out I was not interested in playing her games ... That put a huge target on my back. I wish things would have worked out better, but I didn't have the time or desire to play everybody's mother. My God don't get me started on the in-laws in that mess.

It is your body ... And you are responsible for your actions ... Don't count on anyone else as far as birth control is concerned. The only sure fire way to keep a woman from getting pregnant requires responsibility and not fucking around.

.


----------



## Roadrunner

High_Gravity said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a single woman's point of view ... Those babies have fathers as well. When looking for a guy at our age ... Chances are they have a child somewhere. Figuring out whose days are whose  ... Dealing with ex-wives or baby's mamas isn't any easier. Children in split households are often confused or manipulators (not their fault in all cases).
> 
> Fathers with daughters are often a nightmare ... The drama and hatefulness can be overwhelming. Their mother will hate your guts a lot of the time ... And the girl's club at home 50% of the time makes you the third wheel at best. It isn't always bad and I have seen relationships work out in broken families ... But most of the time it isn't easy.
> 
> Face it ... Single in your thirties (or later I guess) ... Most guys and gals have baggage.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding, I think the good women are pretty much taken at our age and if one does suddenly becomes available she will get snapped up quicker than a free steak dinner at the Longhorn.
Click to expand...

My boys say the same thing.

Apparently, while they were preparing themselves for responsible lives, somebody else was knocking up all the women.

No man really wants to raise another man's kid, no matter how much they dig the lady.

THAT is hard-wired into the DNA.


----------



## Roadrunner

BlackSand said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, I think the good women are pretty much taken at our age and if one does suddenly becomes available she will get snapped up quicker than a free steak dinner at the Longhorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to date a guy who had been young and dumb. Both he and his ex-wife had managed to grow up and become smarter as well as more responsible. They just didn't like each other very much. They had a daughter (13 years old) ... And the daughter was a nightmare.
> 
> She wasn't bad ... She just "played" everyone. She wrapped her parents and step-father up in drama ... And it fed a constant undertow of crap. Her sister (the step-father's) was mixed up in the mess as well.
> 
> Finally when the daughter figured out I was not interested in playing her games ... That put a huge target on my back. I wish things would have worked out better, but I didn't have the time or desire to play everybody's mother. My God don't get me started on the in-laws in that mess.
> 
> It is your body ... And you are responsible for your actions ... Don't count on anyone else as far as birth control is concerned. The only sure fire way to keep a woman from getting pregnant requires responsibility and not fucking around.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

My GF says women in control of their own sexuality do not need a man to take care of BC, and don't sleep with idiots.


----------



## High_Gravity

BlackSand said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, I think the good women are pretty much taken at our age and if one does suddenly becomes available she will get snapped up quicker than a free steak dinner at the Longhorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to date a guy who had been young and dumb. Both he and his ex-wife had managed to grow up and become smarter as well as more responsible. They just didn't like each other very much. They had a daughter (13 years old) ... And the daughter was a nightmare.
> 
> She wasn't bad ... She just "played" everyone. She wrapped her parents and step-father up in drama ... And it fed a constant undertow of crap. Her sister (the step-father's) was mixed up in the mess as well.
> 
> Finally when the daughter figured out I was not interested in playing her games ... That put a huge target on my back. I wish things would have worked out better, but I didn't have the time or desire to play everybody's mother. My God don't get me started on the in-laws in that mess.
> 
> It is your body ... And you are responsible for your actions ... Don't count on anyone else as far as birth control is concerned. The only sure fire way to keep a woman from getting pregnant requires responsibility and not fucking around.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 
My ex gf had 4 kids and we lived together for 5 years, eventually it just got to be too much. She went through a really ugly divorce with her ex husband of 10 years and her children still bared the scars of the divorce, I honestly tried but raising other peoples kids just isn't for me. I know what you are talking about 100%.


----------



## High_Gravity

Roadrunner said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a single woman's point of view ... Those babies have fathers as well. When looking for a guy at our age ... Chances are they have a child somewhere. Figuring out whose days are whose  ... Dealing with ex-wives or baby's mamas isn't any easier. Children in split households are often confused or manipulators (not their fault in all cases).
> 
> Fathers with daughters are often a nightmare ... The drama and hatefulness can be overwhelming. Their mother will hate your guts a lot of the time ... And the girl's club at home 50% of the time makes you the third wheel at best. It isn't always bad and I have seen relationships work out in broken families ... But most of the time it isn't easy.
> 
> Face it ... Single in your thirties (or later I guess) ... Most guys and gals have baggage.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding, I think the good women are pretty much taken at our age and if one does suddenly becomes available she will get snapped up quicker than a free steak dinner at the Longhorn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My boys say the same thing.
> 
> Apparently, while they were preparing themselves for responsible lives, somebody else was knocking up all the women.
> 
> *No man really wants to raise another man's kid, no matter how much they dig the lady.
> 
> THAT is hard-wired into the DNA*.
Click to expand...

 
Thats exactly what I was trying to say, most of the jokers messing around with women with kids are there for the sex despite the sweet nothings they say in her ear.


----------



## Roadrunner

Esmeralda said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And mind you I'm not against these women spreading their wings and having multiple sexual encounters I just think they should be using birth control and not just having the kids of any Tom, Dick and Harry. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you get a vasectomy?  Why is it the woman's problem?????
> 
> You are apparently sleeping with every Mary, Jane and Zoe.  Why not take FULL and I mean full, responsibility for birth control instead of leaving it up to the woman. And BTW, condoms are not 100% effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The burden is equal.  The fact that the men don't take responsibility does not mean that the burden is the woman's. Frankly, I expected better of you. What a disappointment.
Click to expand...

Who gets stuck with the physical burden of the pregnancy  or the mental burden of the abortion?


----------



## Roadrunner

High_Gravity said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, I think the good women are pretty much taken at our age and if one does suddenly becomes available she will get snapped up quicker than a free steak dinner at the Longhorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to date a guy who had been young and dumb. Both he and his ex-wife had managed to grow up and become smarter as well as more responsible. They just didn't like each other very much. They had a daughter (13 years old) ... And the daughter was a nightmare.
> 
> She wasn't bad ... She just "played" everyone. She wrapped her parents and step-father up in drama ... And it fed a constant undertow of crap. Her sister (the step-father's) was mixed up in the mess as well.
> 
> Finally when the daughter figured out I was not interested in playing her games ... That put a huge target on my back. I wish things would have worked out better, but I didn't have the time or desire to play everybody's mother. My God don't get me started on the in-laws in that mess.
> 
> It is your body ... And you are responsible for your actions ... Don't count on anyone else as far as birth control is concerned. The only sure fire way to keep a woman from getting pregnant requires responsibility and not fucking around.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My ex gf had 4 kids and we lived together for 5 years, eventually it just got to be too much. She went through a really ugly divorce with her ex husband of 10 years and her children still bared the scars of the divorce, I honestly tried but raising other peoples kids just isn't for me. I know what you are talking about 100%.
Click to expand...

I said I would never date a woman with kids, and didn't

Had a LONG dry spell before I found an independent, smart, strong lady with no kids, and it was worth the wait.

Well worth the wait.


----------



## Esmeralda

Roadrunner said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, I think the good women are pretty much taken at our age and if one does suddenly becomes available she will get snapped up quicker than a free steak dinner at the Longhorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to date a guy who had been young and dumb. Both he and his ex-wife had managed to grow up and become smarter as well as more responsible. They just didn't like each other very much. They had a daughter (13 years old) ... And the daughter was a nightmare.
> 
> She wasn't bad ... She just "played" everyone. She wrapped her parents and step-father up in drama ... And it fed a constant undertow of crap. Her sister (the step-father's) was mixed up in the mess as well.
> 
> Finally when the daughter figured out I was not interested in playing her games ... That put a huge target on my back. I wish things would have worked out better, but I didn't have the time or desire to play everybody's mother. My God don't get me started on the in-laws in that mess.
> 
> It is your body ... And you are responsible for your actions ... Don't count on anyone else as far as birth control is concerned. The only sure fire way to keep a woman from getting pregnant requires responsibility and not fucking around.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My GF says women in control of their own sexuality do not need a man to take care of BC, and don't sleep with idiots.
Click to expand...

That's not the point. If a man takes total control for bith control and doesn't depend on the woman doing it, he will have not be able to complain about the woman as far as getting pregnant.  Stop blaming all these women for getting pregnant. Where are all the men in this scenario?  They are equally responsible. 

Go out with younger women if you want someone without a child.


----------



## April

High_Gravity said:


> And mind you I'm not against these women spreading their wings and having multiple sexual encounters I just think they should be using birth control and not just having the kids of any Tom, Dick and Harry. Just my opinion.



Exactly! 

Either they're too stupid to use birth control, or they set out to get knocked up thinking they're going to keep the man they think they love.


----------



## Roadrunner

High_Gravity said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a single woman's point of view ... Those babies have fathers as well. When looking for a guy at our age ... Chances are they have a child somewhere. Figuring out whose days are whose  ... Dealing with ex-wives or baby's mamas isn't any easier. Children in split households are often confused or manipulators (not their fault in all cases).
> 
> Fathers with daughters are often a nightmare ... The drama and hatefulness can be overwhelming. Their mother will hate your guts a lot of the time ... And the girl's club at home 50% of the time makes you the third wheel at best. It isn't always bad and I have seen relationships work out in broken families ... But most of the time it isn't easy.
> 
> Face it ... Single in your thirties (or later I guess) ... Most guys and gals have baggage.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding, I think the good women are pretty much taken at our age and if one does suddenly becomes available she will get snapped up quicker than a free steak dinner at the Longhorn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My boys say the same thing.
> 
> Apparently, while they were preparing themselves for responsible lives, somebody else was knocking up all the women.
> 
> *No man really wants to raise another man's kid, no matter how much they dig the lady.
> 
> THAT is hard-wired into the DNA*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats exactly what I was trying to say, most of the jokers messing around with women with kids are there for the sex despite the sweet nothings they say in her ear.
Click to expand...



I agree 100%.

I could never date a woman with kids, because the flip side is, they are looking for someone to help with the kids, and if the woman has boys, they are going to hate your ass.

My GF has kitties; kitties ain't haters.


----------



## Esmeralda

Roadrunner said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And mind you I'm not against these women spreading their wings and having multiple sexual encounters I just think they should be using birth control and not just having the kids of any Tom, Dick and Harry. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you get a vasectomy?  Why is it the woman's problem?????
> 
> You are apparently sleeping with every Mary, Jane and Zoe.  Why not take FULL and I mean full, responsibility for birth control instead of leaving it up to the woman. And BTW, condoms are not 100% effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The burden is equal.  The fact that the men don't take responsibility does not mean that the burden is the woman's. Frankly, I expected better of you. What a disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gets stuck with the physical burden of the pregnancy  or the mental burden of the abortion?
Click to expand...

You are COMPLETELY missing the point.


----------



## Roadrunner

Esmeralda said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, I think the good women are pretty much taken at our age and if one does suddenly becomes available she will get snapped up quicker than a free steak dinner at the Longhorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to date a guy who had been young and dumb. Both he and his ex-wife had managed to grow up and become smarter as well as more responsible. They just didn't like each other very much. They had a daughter (13 years old) ... And the daughter was a nightmare.
> 
> She wasn't bad ... She just "played" everyone. She wrapped her parents and step-father up in drama ... And it fed a constant undertow of crap. Her sister (the step-father's) was mixed up in the mess as well.
> 
> Finally when the daughter figured out I was not interested in playing her games ... That put a huge target on my back. I wish things would have worked out better, but I didn't have the time or desire to play everybody's mother. My God don't get me started on the in-laws in that mess.
> 
> It is your body ... And you are responsible for your actions ... Don't count on anyone else as far as birth control is concerned. The only sure fire way to keep a woman from getting pregnant requires responsibility and not fucking around.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My GF says women in control of their own sexuality do not need a man to take care of BC, and don't sleep with idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the point. If a man takes total control for bith control and doesn't depend on the woman doing it, he will have not be able to complain about the woman as far as getting pregnant.  Stop blaming all these women for getting pregnant. Where are all the men in this scenario?  They are equally responsible.
> 
> Go out with younger women if you want someone without a child.
Click to expand...

I did.

I sometimes feel like a child molester!!!!

; - )


----------



## High_Gravity

Roadrunner said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, I think the good women are pretty much taken at our age and if one does suddenly becomes available she will get snapped up quicker than a free steak dinner at the Longhorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to date a guy who had been young and dumb. Both he and his ex-wife had managed to grow up and become smarter as well as more responsible. They just didn't like each other very much. They had a daughter (13 years old) ... And the daughter was a nightmare.
> 
> She wasn't bad ... She just "played" everyone. She wrapped her parents and step-father up in drama ... And it fed a constant undertow of crap. Her sister (the step-father's) was mixed up in the mess as well.
> 
> Finally when the daughter figured out I was not interested in playing her games ... That put a huge target on my back. I wish things would have worked out better, but I didn't have the time or desire to play everybody's mother. My God don't get me started on the in-laws in that mess.
> 
> It is your body ... And you are responsible for your actions ... Don't count on anyone else as far as birth control is concerned. The only sure fire way to keep a woman from getting pregnant requires responsibility and not fucking around.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My ex gf had 4 kids and we lived together for 5 years, eventually it just got to be too much. She went through a really ugly divorce with her ex husband of 10 years and her children still bared the scars of the divorce, I honestly tried but raising other peoples kids just isn't for me. I know what you are talking about 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I would never date a woman with kids, and didn't
> 
> Had a LONG dry spell before I found an independent, smart, strong lady with no kids, and it was worth the wait.
> 
> Well worth the wait.
Click to expand...

 
Looks like I'm gonna have to put the time in for the wait myself brother.


----------



## Roadrunner

Esmeralda said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, I think the good women are pretty much taken at our age and if one does suddenly becomes available she will get snapped up quicker than a free steak dinner at the Longhorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to date a guy who had been young and dumb. Both he and his ex-wife had managed to grow up and become smarter as well as more responsible. They just didn't like each other very much. They had a daughter (13 years old) ... And the daughter was a nightmare.
> 
> She wasn't bad ... She just "played" everyone. She wrapped her parents and step-father up in drama ... And it fed a constant undertow of crap. Her sister (the step-father's) was mixed up in the mess as well.
> 
> Finally when the daughter figured out I was not interested in playing her games ... That put a huge target on my back. I wish things would have worked out better, but I didn't have the time or desire to play everybody's mother. My God don't get me started on the in-laws in that mess.
> 
> It is your body ... And you are responsible for your actions ... Don't count on anyone else as far as birth control is concerned. The only sure fire way to keep a woman from getting pregnant requires responsibility and not fucking around.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My GF says women in control of their own sexuality do not need a man to take care of BC, and don't sleep with idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the point. If a man takes total control for bith control and doesn't depend on the woman doing it, he will have not be able to complain about the woman as far as getting pregnant.  Stop blaming all these women for getting pregnant. Where are all the men in this scenario?  They are equally responsible.
> 
> Go out with younger women if you want someone without a child.
Click to expand...

I took total control of my sperm all my life.

I never stuck my dick in a woman I would not be proud to have children by.

Woman should judge men by the same standards, and the problem would be solved.


----------



## High_Gravity

AngelsNDemons said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And mind you I'm not against these women spreading their wings and having multiple sexual encounters I just think they should be using birth control and not just having the kids of any Tom, Dick and Harry. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> Either they're too stupid to use birth control, or they set out to get knocked up thinking they're going to keep the man they think they love.
Click to expand...

 
They are thinking that if they get pregnant the man who knocked them up will all of a sudden be responsible and want to be a father to that child over night.


----------



## Roadrunner

High_Gravity said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, I think the good women are pretty much taken at our age and if one does suddenly becomes available she will get snapped up quicker than a free steak dinner at the Longhorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to date a guy who had been young and dumb. Both he and his ex-wife had managed to grow up and become smarter as well as more responsible. They just didn't like each other very much. They had a daughter (13 years old) ... And the daughter was a nightmare.
> 
> She wasn't bad ... She just "played" everyone. She wrapped her parents and step-father up in drama ... And it fed a constant undertow of crap. Her sister (the step-father's) was mixed up in the mess as well.
> 
> Finally when the daughter figured out I was not interested in playing her games ... That put a huge target on my back. I wish things would have worked out better, but I didn't have the time or desire to play everybody's mother. My God don't get me started on the in-laws in that mess.
> 
> It is your body ... And you are responsible for your actions ... Don't count on anyone else as far as birth control is concerned. The only sure fire way to keep a woman from getting pregnant requires responsibility and not fucking around.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My ex gf had 4 kids and we lived together for 5 years, eventually it just got to be too much. She went through a really ugly divorce with her ex husband of 10 years and her children still bared the scars of the divorce, I honestly tried but raising other peoples kids just isn't for me. I know what you are talking about 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I would never date a woman with kids, and didn't
> 
> Had a LONG dry spell before I found an independent, smart, strong lady with no kids, and it was worth the wait.
> 
> Well worth the wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna have to put the time in for the wait myself brother.
Click to expand...

Waiting is worth it.

Kids today never have the pleasure of delaying sexual gratification in favour of earning love and trust before bedding a woman.


----------



## High_Gravity

Roadrunner said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, I think the good women are pretty much taken at our age and if one does suddenly becomes available she will get snapped up quicker than a free steak dinner at the Longhorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to date a guy who had been young and dumb. Both he and his ex-wife had managed to grow up and become smarter as well as more responsible. They just didn't like each other very much. They had a daughter (13 years old) ... And the daughter was a nightmare.
> 
> She wasn't bad ... She just "played" everyone. She wrapped her parents and step-father up in drama ... And it fed a constant undertow of crap. Her sister (the step-father's) was mixed up in the mess as well.
> 
> Finally when the daughter figured out I was not interested in playing her games ... That put a huge target on my back. I wish things would have worked out better, but I didn't have the time or desire to play everybody's mother. My God don't get me started on the in-laws in that mess.
> 
> It is your body ... And you are responsible for your actions ... Don't count on anyone else as far as birth control is concerned. The only sure fire way to keep a woman from getting pregnant requires responsibility and not fucking around.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My GF says women in control of their own sexuality do not need a man to take care of BC, and don't sleep with idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the point. If a man takes total control for bith control and doesn't depend on the woman doing it, he will have not be able to complain about the woman as far as getting pregnant.  Stop blaming all these women for getting pregnant. Where are all the men in this scenario?  They are equally responsible.
> 
> Go out with younger women if you want someone without a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took total control of my sperm all my life.
> 
> I never stuck my dick in a woman I would not be proud to have children by.
> 
> Woman should judge men by the same standards, and the problem would be solved.
Click to expand...

 
You are 100% correct.


----------



## High_Gravity

Roadrunner said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, I think the good women are pretty much taken at our age and if one does suddenly becomes available she will get snapped up quicker than a free steak dinner at the Longhorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to date a guy who had been young and dumb. Both he and his ex-wife had managed to grow up and become smarter as well as more responsible. They just didn't like each other very much. They had a daughter (13 years old) ... And the daughter was a nightmare.
> 
> She wasn't bad ... She just "played" everyone. She wrapped her parents and step-father up in drama ... And it fed a constant undertow of crap. Her sister (the step-father's) was mixed up in the mess as well.
> 
> Finally when the daughter figured out I was not interested in playing her games ... That put a huge target on my back. I wish things would have worked out better, but I didn't have the time or desire to play everybody's mother. My God don't get me started on the in-laws in that mess.
> 
> It is your body ... And you are responsible for your actions ... Don't count on anyone else as far as birth control is concerned. The only sure fire way to keep a woman from getting pregnant requires responsibility and not fucking around.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My ex gf had 4 kids and we lived together for 5 years, eventually it just got to be too much. She went through a really ugly divorce with her ex husband of 10 years and her children still bared the scars of the divorce, I honestly tried but raising other peoples kids just isn't for me. I know what you are talking about 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I would never date a woman with kids, and didn't
> 
> Had a LONG dry spell before I found an independent, smart, strong lady with no kids, and it was worth the wait.
> 
> Well worth the wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna have to put the time in for the wait myself brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting is worth it.
> 
> Kids today never have the pleasure of delaying sexual gratification in favour of earning love and trust before bedding a woman.
Click to expand...

 
Your right, young people these days are taught to bed a woman as soon as you can as often as you can.


----------



## Roadrunner

High_Gravity said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to date a guy who had been young and dumb. Both he and his ex-wife had managed to grow up and become smarter as well as more responsible. They just didn't like each other very much. They had a daughter (13 years old) ... And the daughter was a nightmare.
> 
> She wasn't bad ... She just "played" everyone. She wrapped her parents and step-father up in drama ... And it fed a constant undertow of crap. Her sister (the step-father's) was mixed up in the mess as well.
> 
> Finally when the daughter figured out I was not interested in playing her games ... That put a huge target on my back. I wish things would have worked out better, but I didn't have the time or desire to play everybody's mother. My God don't get me started on the in-laws in that mess.
> 
> It is your body ... And you are responsible for your actions ... Don't count on anyone else as far as birth control is concerned. The only sure fire way to keep a woman from getting pregnant requires responsibility and not fucking around.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ex gf had 4 kids and we lived together for 5 years, eventually it just got to be too much. She went through a really ugly divorce with her ex husband of 10 years and her children still bared the scars of the divorce, I honestly tried but raising other peoples kids just isn't for me. I know what you are talking about 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I would never date a woman with kids, and didn't
> 
> Had a LONG dry spell before I found an independent, smart, strong lady with no kids, and it was worth the wait.
> 
> Well worth the wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna have to put the time in for the wait myself brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting is worth it.
> 
> Kids today never have the pleasure of delaying sexual gratification in favour of earning love and trust before bedding a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your right, young people these days are taught to bed a woman as soon as you can as often as you can.
Click to expand...

It is sad.

I hope mine find ladies some day.

I keep telling them to do what their great-granddaddy did, marry a lady with a ranch to manage!!!


----------



## High_Gravity

Roadrunner said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ex gf had 4 kids and we lived together for 5 years, eventually it just got to be too much. She went through a really ugly divorce with her ex husband of 10 years and her children still bared the scars of the divorce, I honestly tried but raising other peoples kids just isn't for me. I know what you are talking about 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> I said I would never date a woman with kids, and didn't
> 
> Had a LONG dry spell before I found an independent, smart, strong lady with no kids, and it was worth the wait.
> 
> Well worth the wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna have to put the time in for the wait myself brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting is worth it.
> 
> Kids today never have the pleasure of delaying sexual gratification in favour of earning love and trust before bedding a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your right, young people these days are taught to bed a woman as soon as you can as often as you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is sad.
> 
> I hope mine find ladies some day.
> 
> I keep telling them to do what their great-granddaddy did, marry a lady with a ranch to manage!!!
Click to expand...

 
I think our culture has become too over sexualized, and that has had its consequences.


----------



## Roadrunner

High_Gravity said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I would never date a woman with kids, and didn't
> 
> Had a LONG dry spell before I found an independent, smart, strong lady with no kids, and it was worth the wait.
> 
> Well worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna have to put the time in for the wait myself brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting is worth it.
> 
> Kids today never have the pleasure of delaying sexual gratification in favour of earning love and trust before bedding a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your right, young people these days are taught to bed a woman as soon as you can as often as you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is sad.
> 
> I hope mine find ladies some day.
> 
> I keep telling them to do what their great-granddaddy did, marry a lady with a ranch to manage!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think our culture has become too over sexualized, and that has had its consequences.
Click to expand...



I witnessed the Sexual Revolution, it was truly revolting.

Ever heard the phrase cash, gas or gash?

I started teaching at 30, and the behaviour of 80's kids sickened me.

When I first started teaching high school, it nauseated me to be in the same room with some of the boys and girls I taught.

The last time I taught high school in regular ed, 2/3 of the senior girls were pregnant when they picked up their diplomas.


----------



## BlackSand

High_Gravity said:


> I think our culture has become too over sexualized, and that has had its consequences.



Over sexualized maybe ... I think the problem is overly inflated self-esteem and the constant drive for immediate gratification. 

When we started making excuses for failures, reduced the consequences of accountability and expressed the way someone feels is more important than rewarding honorable behavior at the cost of the irresponsible ... We built that bullshit!

Add the constant pressure and marketing in regards to making anything easier to get ... Well, the self centered shit heads we have enabled will do what we as a society have taught them.

.


----------



## Roadrunner

BlackSand said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think our culture has become too over sexualized, and that has had its consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over sexualized maybe ... I think the problem is overly inflated self-esteem and the constant drive for immediate gratification.
> 
> When we started making excuses for failures, reduced the consequences of accountability and expressed the way someone feels is more important than rewarding honorable behavior at the cost of the irresponsible ... We built that bullshit!
> 
> Add the constant pressure and marketing in regards to making anything easier to get ... Well, the self centered shit heads we have enabled will do what we as a society have taught them.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

A responsible parent over-rides what society teaches them.

A responsible parent deprograms his kid after every day of exposure to public school too.


----------



## BlackSand

Roadrunner said:


> A responsible parent over-rides what society teaches them.
> 
> A responsible parent deprograms his kid after every day of exposure to public school too.



Exactly ... The only problem is that all of what I mentioned has been institutionalized. We would have to go back and re-program the parents who are now raising children ... To ever change the course.

.


----------



## High_Gravity

BlackSand said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think our culture has become too over sexualized, and that has had its consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over sexualized maybe ... I think the problem is overly inflated self-esteem and the constant drive for *immediate gratification.*
> 
> When we started making excuses for failures, reduced the consequences of accountability and expressed the way someone feels is more important than rewarding honorable behavior at the cost of the irresponsible ... We built that bullshit!
> 
> Add the constant pressure and marketing in regards to making anything easier to get ... Well, the self centered shit heads we have enabled will do what we as a society have taught them.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 
I think thats a big part of it, the need for immediate gratification. Alot of relationships with people my age are based on convenience and how much pleasure you can get at the time and that to me is a huge recipe for disaster.


----------



## Roadrunner

BlackSand said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> A responsible parent over-rides what society teaches them.
> 
> A responsible parent deprograms his kid after every day of exposure to public school too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly ... The only problem is that all of what I mentioned has been institutionalized. We would have to go back and re-program the parents who are now raising children ... To ever change the course.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Well, the Left has not gotten us to the stage where it will send the Useful Idiots to re-education camps.

Maybe President Clinton will apply the Rod of Correction to America.


----------



## BlackSand

Roadrunner said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> A responsible parent over-rides what society teaches them.
> 
> A responsible parent deprograms his kid after every day of exposure to public school too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly ... The only problem is that all of what I mentioned has been institutionalized. We would have to go back and re-program the parents who are now raising children ... To ever change the course.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the Left has not gotten us to the stage where it will send the Useful Idiots to re-education camps.
> 
> Maybe President Clinton will apply the Rod of Correction to America.
Click to expand...


What makes you think the re-education would ever be desired or accepted when it is a lot easier for irresponsible parents to haul themselves and their children off to a psychiatrist who will prescribe them a pill to pop?

Why go through the trouble of fixing the mess they made when they can drop a pill and forget about their anxiety and irresponsible behavior?

Immediate Gratification.

But I am sure that would be another topic in another thread ... Sorry for the derail.

.


----------



## martybegan

Esmeralda said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And mind you I'm not against these women spreading their wings and having multiple sexual encounters I just think they should be using birth control and not just having the kids of any Tom, Dick and Harry. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you get a vasectomy?  Why is it the woman's problem?????
> 
> You are apparently sleeping with every Mary, Jane and Zoe.  Why not take FULL and I mean full, responsibility for birth control instead of leaving it up to the woman. And BTW, condoms are not 100% effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The burden is equal.  The fact that the men don't take responsibility does not mean that the burden is the woman's. Frankly, I expected better of you. What a disappointment.
Click to expand...


The burden used to be equal, not men can skip out as they see fit because the government will do their job for them.


----------



## Roadrunner

BlackSand said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> A responsible parent over-rides what society teaches them.
> 
> A responsible parent deprograms his kid after every day of exposure to public school too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly ... The only problem is that all of what I mentioned has been institutionalized. We would have to go back and re-program the parents who are now raising children ... To ever change the course.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the Left has not gotten us to the stage where it will send the Useful Idiots to re-education camps.
> 
> Maybe President Clinton will apply the Rod of Correction to America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think the re-education would ever be desired or accepted when it is a lot easier for irresponsible parents to haul themselves and their children off to a psychiatrist who will prescribe them a pill to pop?
> 
> Why go through the trouble of fixing the mess they made when they can drop a pill and forget about their anxiety and irresponsible behavior?
> 
> Immediate Gratification.
> 
> But I am sure that would be another topic in another thread ... Sorry for the derail.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

For one, those pills lead to suicide and mass shootings.

Other than all the suicides and mass shootings, psychiatry is doing wonders for America.


----------



## Roadrunner

martybegan said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And mind you I'm not against these women spreading their wings and having multiple sexual encounters I just think they should be using birth control and not just having the kids of any Tom, Dick and Harry. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you get a vasectomy?  Why is it the woman's problem?????
> 
> You are apparently sleeping with every Mary, Jane and Zoe.  Why not take FULL and I mean full, responsibility for birth control instead of leaving it up to the woman. And BTW, condoms are not 100% effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The burden is equal.  The fact that the men don't take responsibility does not mean that the burden is the woman's. Frankly, I expected better of you. What a disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The burden used to be equal, not men can skip out as they see fit because the government will do their job for them.
Click to expand...

It was called "Liberating Women".

Now, more than half of new mothers are liberated single moms liberated into a life of poverty.


----------



## martybegan

Esmeralda said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, I think the good women are pretty much taken at our age and if one does suddenly becomes available she will get snapped up quicker than a free steak dinner at the Longhorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to date a guy who had been young and dumb. Both he and his ex-wife had managed to grow up and become smarter as well as more responsible. They just didn't like each other very much. They had a daughter (13 years old) ... And the daughter was a nightmare.
> 
> She wasn't bad ... She just "played" everyone. She wrapped her parents and step-father up in drama ... And it fed a constant undertow of crap. Her sister (the step-father's) was mixed up in the mess as well.
> 
> Finally when the daughter figured out I was not interested in playing her games ... That put a huge target on my back. I wish things would have worked out better, but I didn't have the time or desire to play everybody's mother. My God don't get me started on the in-laws in that mess.
> 
> It is your body ... And you are responsible for your actions ... Don't count on anyone else as far as birth control is concerned. The only sure fire way to keep a woman from getting pregnant requires responsibility and not fucking around.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My GF says women in control of their own sexuality do not need a man to take care of BC, and don't sleep with idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the point. If a man takes total control for bith control and doesn't depend on the woman doing it, he will have not be able to complain about the woman as far as getting pregnant.  Stop blaming all these women for getting pregnant. Where are all the men in this scenario?  They are equally responsible.
> 
> Go out with younger women if you want someone without a child.
Click to expand...


Again, the type of guy who would listen to your advice isn't the one going around spreading his seed all over the place. The men who take responsibility have already done so, whats left are the players who go around fucking like rabbits, and since it takes two to tango, you have women out there who either fall for the bullshit or don't care.


----------



## Roadrunner

BlackSand said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> A responsible parent over-rides what society teaches them.
> 
> A responsible parent deprograms his kid after every day of exposure to public school too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly ... The only problem is that all of what I mentioned has been institutionalized. We would have to go back and re-program the parents who are now raising children ... To ever change the course.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the Left has not gotten us to the stage where it will send the Useful Idiots to re-education camps.
> 
> Maybe President Clinton will apply the Rod of Correction to America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think the re-education would ever be desired or accepted when it is a lot easier for irresponsible parents to haul themselves and their children off to a psychiatrist who will prescribe them a pill to pop?
> 
> Why go through the trouble of fixing the mess they made when they can drop a pill and forget about their anxiety and irresponsible behavior?
> 
> Immediate Gratification.
> 
> But I am sure that would be another topic in another thread ... Sorry for the derail.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



My GF would tell you, re-education does not have to be accepted, re-education has to be IMPOSED!


----------



## martybegan

Roadrunner said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And mind you I'm not against these women spreading their wings and having multiple sexual encounters I just think they should be using birth control and not just having the kids of any Tom, Dick and Harry. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you get a vasectomy?  Why is it the woman's problem?????
> 
> You are apparently sleeping with every Mary, Jane and Zoe.  Why not take FULL and I mean full, responsibility for birth control instead of leaving it up to the woman. And BTW, condoms are not 100% effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The burden is equal.  The fact that the men don't take responsibility does not mean that the burden is the woman's. Frankly, I expected better of you. What a disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The burden used to be equal, not men can skip out as they see fit because the government will do their job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was called "Liberating Women".
> 
> Now, more than half of new mothers are liberated single moms liberated into a life of poverty.
Click to expand...


Freedom = Slavery. The more we go on, the more 1984 looks less like fiction and more like a prediction.


----------



## Roadrunner

martybegan said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you get a vasectomy?  Why is it the woman's problem?????
> 
> You are apparently sleeping with every Mary, Jane and Zoe.  Why not take FULL and I mean full, responsibility for birth control instead of leaving it up to the woman. And BTW, condoms are not 100% effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The burden is equal.  The fact that the men don't take responsibility does not mean that the burden is the woman's. Frankly, I expected better of you. What a disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The burden used to be equal, not men can skip out as they see fit because the government will do their job for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was called "Liberating Women".
> 
> Now, more than half of new mothers are liberated single moms liberated into a life of poverty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freedom = Slavery. The more we go on, the more 1984 looks less like fiction and more like a prediction.
Click to expand...

More like a fait accompli!


----------



## Alex.

High_Gravity said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think our culture has become too over sexualized, and that has had its consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over sexualized maybe ... I think the problem is overly inflated self-esteem and the constant drive for *immediate gratification.*
> 
> When we started making excuses for failures, reduced the consequences of accountability and expressed the way someone feels is more important than rewarding honorable behavior at the cost of the irresponsible ... We built that bullshit!
> 
> Add the constant pressure and marketing in regards to making anything easier to get ... Well, the self centered shit heads we have enabled will do what we as a society have taught them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think thats a big part of it, the need for immediate gratification. Alot of relationships with people my age are based on convenience and how much pleasure you can get at the time and that to me is a huge recipe for disaster.
Click to expand...



I agree and there is not a lot of thought that goes into the future. I do not think "education" is the answer rather guidance by those who came before such as parents/clergy/leaders and the community as a whole.


----------



## DGS49

With the rejection of Judeo-Christian values (which occurs even among many professed "Christians") comes a strange moral framework in which sexual promiscuity is OK, but birth control and abortion are scorned.  Bringing up children in a one-parent household, though difficult, is facilitated by friends, family, and a government social safety net.

Obviously, the pity of it is the children who see this quasi-family as normal, and usually live their lives in a similar pattern.

AFU.


----------



## Alex.

BlackSand said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a single woman's point of view ... Those babies have fathers as well. When looking for a guy at our age ... Chances are they have a child somewhere. Figuring out whose days are whose  ... Dealing with ex-wives or baby's mamas isn't any easier. Children in split households are often confused or manipulators (not their fault in all cases).
> 
> Fathers with daughters are often a nightmare ... The drama and hatefulness can be overwhelming. Their mother will hate your guts a lot of the time ... And the girl's club at home 50% of the time makes you the third wheel at best. It isn't always bad and I have seen relationships work out in broken families ... But most of the time it isn't easy.
> 
> Face it ... Single in your thirties (or later I guess) ... Most guys and gals have baggage.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Baggage is not only in the form of children or ex relationship partners. Most people have baggage at any age. It is up to each person to accept the other as is warts and all or just move on.


----------



## Indofred

ninja007 said:


> nor should they take care of someone elses kids. Maybe the woman should keep her legs closed until she is married.



Works on so many levels.
If sex was confined to marriage, there would be very little by way of STDs, including AIDS, and hardly any of the social problems we see in so many countries. Most of the anti social behaviour would disappear, as would a lot of other of societies problems, including welfare spending.
Many politicians suggest, morality and the core family is the key to a working society, and they're right.
I've seen both sides of the coin, so I have first hand experience of both.
I know some clever dick will bleat on about Islam upon reading this but, out here, these social attitudes cover all religious groups by consent, including Christians.
The vast majority, regardless of religious bent, agrees on the same rules, so there are really very few kids born outside marriage, and there are very few of the social problems I saw in England.
Of course, there are exceptions, prostitutes, people that have sex with little interest in anything else but a quick shag, but these are the minority, and not really accepted in society.


----------



## Disir

I know how to solve this problem. 

The OP, and men like him, could wear a sign that said: I'm a wanna be player and a con artist with a bit of self loathing going on.  I refuse to take responsibility for where I put my pecker and I ditched my history class.
And it should be a requirement that he carry the following paperwork:
Criminal background check
Credit history report from Equifax, TransUnion and Experian
Medical history with all prescriptions
Proof that he has no STDs
Psych history with all prescriptions
The actual size of his penis
Proof of employment
Highest level of education achieved

Problem solved.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Disir said:


> I know how to solve this problem.
> 
> The OP, and men like him, could wear a sign that said: I'm a wanna be player and a con artist with a bit of self loathing going on.  I refuse to take responsibility for where I put my pecker and I ditched my history class.
> And it should be a requirement that he carry the following paperwork:
> Criminal background check
> Credit history report from Equifax, TransUnion and Experian
> Medical history with all prescriptions
> Proof that he has no STDs
> Psych history with all prescriptions
> The actual size of his penis
> Proof of employment
> Highest level of education achieved
> 
> Problem solved.



And don't expect them to actually support their children. 

Scum like post here are good at making promises they have no intention of keeping. They're against birth control and abortion but let a woman get pregnant with their kid though and POOF! They're gone and busy blaming the woman for believing their lies.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Roadrunner said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And mind you I'm not against these women spreading their wings and having multiple sexual encounters I just think they should be using birth control and not just having the kids of any Tom, Dick and Harry. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you get a vasectomy?  Why is it the woman's problem?????
> 
> You are apparently sleeping with every Mary, Jane and Zoe.  Why not take FULL and I mean full, responsibility for birth control instead of leaving it up to the woman. And BTW, condoms are not 100% effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The burden is equal.  The fact that the men don't take responsibility does not mean that the burden is the woman's. Frankly, I expected better of you. What a disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gets stuck with the physical burden of the pregnancy  or the mental burden of the abortion?
Click to expand...


There it is folks ^^

Get her pregnant and walk away.


----------



## Disir

Luddly Neddite said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know how to solve this problem.
> 
> The OP, and men like him, could wear a sign that said: I'm a wanna be player and a con artist with a bit of self loathing going on.  I refuse to take responsibility for where I put my pecker and I ditched my history class.
> And it should be a requirement that he carry the following paperwork:
> Criminal background check
> Credit history report from Equifax, TransUnion and Experian
> Medical history with all prescriptions
> Proof that he has no STDs
> Psych history with all prescriptions
> The actual size of his penis
> Proof of employment
> Highest level of education achieved
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't expect them to actually support their children.
> 
> Scum like post here are good at making promises they have no intention of keeping. They're against birth control and abortion but let a woman get pregnant with their kid though and POOF! They're gone and busy blaming the woman for believing their lies.
Click to expand...


That's where that self loathing comes in. They aren't marriage material.  In fact, it indicates that if they were the father of any children that they wouldn't be able to cope with not being the center of attention once the responsibility has to shift. 

Many men have that problem. I don't know if any of these cats do but many men do.


----------



## martybegan

Luddly Neddite said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know how to solve this problem.
> 
> The OP, and men like him, could wear a sign that said: I'm a wanna be player and a con artist with a bit of self loathing going on.  I refuse to take responsibility for where I put my pecker and I ditched my history class.
> And it should be a requirement that he carry the following paperwork:
> Criminal background check
> Credit history report from Equifax, TransUnion and Experian
> Medical history with all prescriptions
> Proof that he has no STDs
> Psych history with all prescriptions
> The actual size of his penis
> Proof of employment
> Highest level of education achieved
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't expect them to actually support their children.
> 
> Scum like post here are good at making promises they have no intention of keeping. They're against birth control and abortion but let a woman get pregnant with their kid though and POOF! They're gone and busy blaming the woman for believing their lies.
Click to expand...


Once again you mistake the people pointing out the problem with the people causing the problem. Mostly because the people causing the problem are among your parties most reliable voters.


----------



## martybegan

Disir said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know how to solve this problem.
> 
> The OP, and men like him, could wear a sign that said: I'm a wanna be player and a con artist with a bit of self loathing going on.  I refuse to take responsibility for where I put my pecker and I ditched my history class.
> And it should be a requirement that he carry the following paperwork:
> Criminal background check
> Credit history report from Equifax, TransUnion and Experian
> Medical history with all prescriptions
> Proof that he has no STDs
> Psych history with all prescriptions
> The actual size of his penis
> Proof of employment
> Highest level of education achieved
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't expect them to actually support their children.
> 
> Scum like post here are good at making promises they have no intention of keeping. They're against birth control and abortion but let a woman get pregnant with their kid though and POOF! They're gone and busy blaming the woman for believing their lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's where that self loathing comes in. They aren't marriage material.  In fact, it indicates that if they were the father of any children that they wouldn't be able to cope with not being the center of attention once the responsibility has to shift.
> 
> Many men have that problem. I don't know if any of these cats do but many men do.
Click to expand...


I am not against birth control, and I am ambivalent on abortion (the act anyway, the law making it a right is another topic). 

Any guys who are willing to talk about this aren't the ones sticking their dick in any accommodating woman.


----------



## Disir

Except for the OP.

Edited for the following: 
It was all high fiving and back slapping for several pages but all of a sudden it's a whole different ballgame.


----------



## R.D.

martybegan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know how to solve this problem.
> 
> The OP, and men like him, could wear a sign that said: I'm a wanna be player and a con artist with a bit of self loathing going on.  I refuse to take responsibility for where I put my pecker and I ditched my history class.
> And it should be a requirement that he carry the following paperwork:
> Criminal background check
> Credit history report from Equifax, TransUnion and Experian
> Medical history with all prescriptions
> Proof that he has no STDs
> Psych history with all prescriptions
> The actual size of his penis
> Proof of employment
> Highest level of education achieved
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't expect them to actually support their children.
> 
> Scum like post here are good at making promises they have no intention of keeping. They're against birth control and abortion but let a woman get pregnant with their kid though and POOF! They're gone and busy blaming the woman for believing their lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again you mistake the people pointing out the problem with the people causing the problem. Mostly because the people causing the problem are among your parties most reliable voters.
Click to expand...

How this discussion turned into trashing HG or men in general escapes me


----------



## norwegen

High_Gravity said:


> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.


Yea, I hear ya'.  I have six different mothers by ten different fathers.

I've spent my whole life just trying to get myself together.


----------



## R.D.

norwegen said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I hear ya'.  I have six different mothers by ten different fathers.
> 
> I've spent my whole life just trying to get myself together.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

Disir said:


> I know how to solve this problem.
> 
> The OP, and men like him, could wear a sign that said: I'm a wanna be player and a con artist with a bit of self loathing going on.  I refuse to take responsibility for where I put my pecker and I ditched my history class.
> And it should be a requirement that he carry the following paperwork:
> Criminal background check
> Credit history report from Equifax, TransUnion and Experian
> Medical history with all prescriptions
> Proof that he has no STDs
> Psych history with all prescriptions
> The actual size of his penis
> Proof of employment
> Highest level of education achieved
> 
> Problem solved.


 
My penis is 15 inches long soft.


----------



## High_Gravity

Disir said:


> I know how to solve this problem.
> 
> The OP, and men like him, could wear a sign that said: I'm a wanna be player and a con artist with a bit of self loathing going on.  I refuse to take responsibility for where I put my pecker and I ditched my history class.
> And it should be a requirement that he carry the following paperwork:
> Criminal background check
> Credit history report from Equifax, TransUnion and Experian
> Medical history with all prescriptions
> Proof that he has no STDs
> Psych history with all prescriptions
> The actual size of his penis
> Proof of employment
> Highest level of education achieved
> 
> Problem solved.


 
Ok and this has what to do with the OP exactly? men doing this would stop women having multiple children with several different fathers? I don't see it.


----------



## toxicmedia

High_Gravity said:


> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed *so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men*, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.


It's really none of your business.

And I actually don't mean any disrespect when I say that.


----------



## High_Gravity

toxicmedia said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed *so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men*, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's really none of your business.
> 
> And I actually don't mean any disrespect when I say that.
Click to expand...

 
When its our tax dollars going to fund these illegitimate children, I think we have a right to ask questions. Maybe I sound like a bastard saying that, but there it is.


----------



## toxicmedia

High_Gravity said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed *so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men*, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's really none of your business.
> 
> And I actually don't mean any disrespect when I say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When its our tax dollars going to fund these illegitimate children, I think we have a right to ask questions. Maybe I sound like a bastard saying that, but there it is.
Click to expand...

Yeah?...well I pay taxes too, and I want to fund illigitimate children.


----------



## Care4all

I don't know any women that have had children with more than one father, other than a couple women that I worked with, who were married and divorced when young and then remarried later in life and had one child in their later years with a new husband...but all the women I have known in my personal life, have only had children with the same man.  Even those divorced, have not had any children with other men....so I guess I have lead some sort of sheltered life from all of this?


----------



## Care4all

Ok...bear with me....I have not read the thread and have only read the title of the thread and responded to the question...

sooooooooooooo.....

Did anyone ask :  Why do so many MEN have children with so many different women yet?


----------



## Valerie

Care4all said:


> Ok...bear with me....I have not read the thread and have only read the title of the thread and responded to the question...
> 
> sooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Did anyone ask :  Why do so many MEN have children with so many different women yet?





don't be silly.. men not taking responsibility for their actions couldn't possibly be a big part of the problem.




High_Gravity said:


> Thank you and I can tell you* from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.*


----------



## Valerie

that dumb bitch shoulda taken the birth control like he told her to!!


----------



## BlackSand

Disir said:


> Edited for the following:
> It was all high fiving and back slapping for several pages but all of a sudden it's a whole different ballgame.



Lolz ... Then high five yourself and act like you added anything worthwhile to the discussion.

Then assume that every bastard child is the product of rape if it is the product of anything other than a willingness on the woman's part to put out. Sure it takes two to tango ... But that in no way excuses either party.

The OP addressed one woman with multiple children from multiple fathers ... And not one irresponsible father. She should have figured out where babies come from and what screwing around results in after the first screw-up.

Sure people mess up from time to time (and there is little shame in that) ... But it takes a special kind of irresponsible idiot to make the same mistake over and over.

.


----------



## R.D.

Care4all said:


> Ok...bear with me....I have not read the thread and have only read the title of the thread and responded to the question...
> 
> sooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Did anyone ask :  Why do so many MEN have children with so many different women yet?


I thought abortion was   "reproduction heath" men had no say in


----------



## koshergrl

Women were sold a bill of goods under the misnomer "sexual freedom" some decades back..when they were taught from the cradle, by the state, that it's their RIGHT to engage in risky sex, and have as many babies that they can't afford as they like. They were taught that not only is having sex with multiple partners fun and fulfilling, they were taught that it was *sexist* and *bigoted* if people DARED to imply that they were being foolish to do so.

They were also taught that there is no need for a man in the household..that single parent households, and same sex-parent households, were every bit as lovely as the traditional 2-parent, married household, and that all their multiple bastard children with multiple men would THANK them someday for being so self centered.

They were also taught that their sex lives should continue apace after splitting up with their boyfriends/husbands/lovers, and the kids would be much happier with a sexually fulfilled mother than a mom who, after failing in a relationship with their dads, determined to devote herself to the task of raising her fatherless children alone. They were told that, in the event they found themselves knocked up and the father was a loser, they could get an abortion and that would be a Rite of Passage that would enhance their lives. They were also taught that abortions can erase the trauma of rape, and make domestic violence as if it never happened. 

They were taught that prostitution and working as a stripper are both awesome jobs for mothers to engage in, and that children would respect them and grow up straight and honorable, if their moms work taking their clothes off and spreading their legs for strangers. 

They bought the anti-female progressive lie.


----------



## Disir

BlackSand said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edited for the following:
> It was all high fiving and back slapping for several pages but all of a sudden it's a whole different ballgame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lolz ... Then high five yourself and act like you added anything worthwhile to the discussion.
> 
> Then assume that every bastard child is the product of rape if it is the product of anything other than a willingness on the woman's part to put out. Sure it takes two to tango ... But that in no way excuses either party.
> 
> The OP addressed one woman with multiple children from multiple fathers ... And not one irresponsible father. She should have figured out where babies come from and what screwing around results in after the first screw-up.
> 
> Sure people mess up from time to time (and there is little shame in that) ... But it takes a special kind of irresponsible idiot to make the same mistake over and over.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Go back and read the damn OP.


----------



## Disir

High_Gravity said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know how to solve this problem.
> 
> The OP, and men like him, could wear a sign that said: I'm a wanna be player and a con artist with a bit of self loathing going on.  I refuse to take responsibility for where I put my pecker and I ditched my history class.
> And it should be a requirement that he carry the following paperwork:
> Criminal background check
> Credit history report from Equifax, TransUnion and Experian
> Medical history with all prescriptions
> Proof that he has no STDs
> Psych history with all prescriptions
> The actual size of his penis
> Proof of employment
> Highest level of education achieved
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok and this has what to do with the OP exactly? men doing this would stop women having multiple children with several different fathers? I don't see it.
Click to expand...


Yep.  Put all the cards on the table. So, that even those women that are a tad slow know what the deal is.


----------



## Disir

High_Gravity said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know how to solve this problem.
> 
> The OP, and men like him, could wear a sign that said: I'm a wanna be player and a con artist with a bit of self loathing going on.  I refuse to take responsibility for where I put my pecker and I ditched my history class.
> And it should be a requirement that he carry the following paperwork:
> Criminal background check
> Credit history report from Equifax, TransUnion and Experian
> Medical history with all prescriptions
> Proof that he has no STDs
> Psych history with all prescriptions
> The actual size of his penis
> Proof of employment
> Highest level of education achieved
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My penis is 15 inches long soft.
Click to expand...


You had dinner at the bar again, huh? Green bay?


----------



## Jackinthebox

High_Gravity said:


> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.



If a woman has more than two baby daddies, she's a ho. She's playing men for fools, not the other way around.

I stood best men for a guy I have known since high school. He took a woman into his home with a newborn baby girl. After a few years they got married. As soon as they got married she insisted on having another baby. Red flag though, she wouldn't let my friend adopt her daughter. Even though the actual father hardly ever paid support, she still got a check once in a while. Their son wasn't even a year old when she left him bankrupt and homeless. She left in a brand new Chrysler I might add. She is now on her 4th baby daddy.


----------



## Disir

A nickle for ever sob story.


----------



## Jackinthebox

* Modern Feminist Narcissism and the Sperm Bank *

There is far too much to cover in one article regarding the modern feminist movement as it pertains to social engineering, the degeneration of the family unit, and many of the ills we see today in modern society. Suffice to say though, that the movement as a whole has been a great disservice to humanity, and even to women in particular. Fatherless children is only one aspect of a much, much larger agenda, and in this piece we will be narrowing the view even further to focus specifically on women who deliberately become pregnant by anonymous sperm donors. But just to be clear, when we speak here on “modern feminism” we are not speaking about all women, or against any women, but against the socio-political agenda of the feminist movement that has actually done a great disservice to women and society as a whole.

J. Marselus VanWagner Modern Feminist Narcissism and the Sperm Bank


----------



## Disir

Ah, yes, the problems are modern feminism. What a bunch of shit.  It just screams that someone didn't pick up a history book.


----------



## BlackSand

Disir said:


> Go back and read the damn OP.



Here it is again so you don't have to flip back ... One woman, multiple children, multiple fathers ... The OP is about the difficulty the poster has in finding women who have not spread their legs for every Tom, Dick and Harry that comes along ... And has the babies to prove it.



High_Gravity said:


> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.



Where on earth do you live?  The ghetto?


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where on earth do you live?  The ghetto?
Click to expand...

 
If you think this is just a problem in the "ghetto" I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## High_Gravity

Disir said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know how to solve this problem.
> 
> The OP, and men like him, could wear a sign that said: I'm a wanna be player and a con artist with a bit of self loathing going on.  I refuse to take responsibility for where I put my pecker and I ditched my history class.
> And it should be a requirement that he carry the following paperwork:
> Criminal background check
> Credit history report from Equifax, TransUnion and Experian
> Medical history with all prescriptions
> Proof that he has no STDs
> Psych history with all prescriptions
> The actual size of his penis
> Proof of employment
> Highest level of education achieved
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My penis is 15 inches long soft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You had dinner at the bar again, huh? Green bay?
Click to expand...

 
Church's Chicken.


----------



## High_Gravity

Care4all said:


> Ok...bear with me....I have not read the thread and have only read the title of the thread and responded to the question...
> 
> sooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Did anyone ask :  Why do so many MEN have children with so many different women yet?


 
Because men are horn dogs and often act irresponsibly and careless when we are having sex.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where on earth do you live?  The ghetto?
Click to expand...

Are you kidding???

Have you known any white teens in the last 25 years?


----------



## Ravi

High_Gravity said:


> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.


Where the hell are you hanging out? I know there are some women that have children by more than one man, but I've never met one of them.

I have met a few men that have children by multiple women.


----------



## Roadrunner

High_Gravity said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...bear with me....I have not read the thread and have only read the title of the thread and responded to the question...
> 
> sooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Did anyone ask :  Why do so many MEN have children with so many different women yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because men are horn dogs and often act irresponsibly and careless when we are having sex.
Click to expand...


Especially if the government picks up the tab for the kids.

It starts at home with early training; my kids knew if they fathered a child with some woman that ran off with my grandbaby, there would be Hell to pay.

Of course, the haven't had kids yet, so I may have overdone it.

But, I don't have any grand kids off God knows where being raised by God know what.


----------



## Roadrunner

Ravi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell are you hanging out? I know there are some women that have children by more than one man, but I've never met one of them.
> 
> I have met a few men that have children by multiple women.
Click to expand...

I think you are lying.

Everybody knows women who have had kids by more than one father.

Divorce makes that common even when fathers are decent men.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ravi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell are you hanging out? I know there are some women that have children by more than one man, but I've never met one of them.
> 
> I have met a few men that have children by multiple women.
Click to expand...

 
They are all over the place lol, some are friends from high school, some are co workers. Not exactly hard to find.


----------



## Roadrunner

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where on earth do you live?  The ghetto?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding???
> 
> Have you known any white teens in the last 25 years?
Click to expand...

The last year a was a regular ed high school teacher 2/3 of the senior girls getting diplomas were pregnant or had a baby already.

I had one girl who missed the first two weeks in August giving birth, and the last two weeks in May giving birth.

DIFFERENT baby daddies.

This girl was highly intelligent too, just no morals.


----------



## High_Gravity

Roadrunner said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...bear with me....I have not read the thread and have only read the title of the thread and responded to the question...
> 
> sooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Did anyone ask :  Why do so many MEN have children with so many different women yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because men are horn dogs and often act irresponsibly and careless when we are having sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially if the government picks up the tab for the kids.
> 
> It starts at home with early training; my kids knew if they fathered a child with some woman that ran off with my grandbaby, there would be Hell to pay.
> 
> Of course, the haven't had kids yet, so I may have overdone it.
> 
> *But, I don't have any grand kids off God knows where being raised by God know what*.
Click to expand...

 
I know thats right


----------



## Roadrunner

High_Gravity said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell are you hanging out? I know there are some women that have children by more than one man, but I've never met one of them.
> 
> I have met a few men that have children by multiple women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are all over the place lol, some are friends from high school, some are co workers. Not exactly hard to find.
Click to expand...

The assertion is ridiculous.


----------



## High_Gravity

Roadrunner said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where on earth do you live?  The ghetto?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding???
> 
> Have you known any white teens in the last 25 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last year a was a regular ed high school teacher 2/3 of the senior girls getting diplomas were pregnant or had a baby already.
> 
> I had one girl who missed the first two weeks in August giving birth, and the last two weeks in May giving birth.
> 
> DIFFERENT baby daddies.
> 
> This girl was highly intelligent too, just no morals.
Click to expand...

 
I think thats the problem here its not a lack of intelligence, just morals and the loss of the family structure in this country.


----------



## martybegan

Care4all said:


> Ok...bear with me....I have not read the thread and have only read the title of the thread and responded to the question...
> 
> sooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Did anyone ask :  Why do so many MEN have children with so many different women yet?



Because them men are not the ones seeking benefits for their kids. 
Because progressives would frown on the "shotgun" approach to making the assholes support said kids, and keep their dicks in their pants.


----------



## martybegan

Valerie said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...bear with me....I have not read the thread and have only read the title of the thread and responded to the question...
> 
> sooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Did anyone ask :  Why do so many MEN have children with so many different women yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't be silly.. men not taking responsibility for their actions couldn't possibly be a big part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I can tell you* from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Progressive government has allowed men to not take responsibility for their actions by providing an alternative non judgmental safety net for women to fall into. These men used to be shamed or forced into making right of the situation. Now? Not so much.


----------



## High_Gravity

martybegan said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...bear with me....I have not read the thread and have only read the title of the thread and responded to the question...
> 
> sooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Did anyone ask :  Why do so many MEN have children with so many different women yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't be silly.. men not taking responsibility for their actions couldn't possibly be a big part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I can tell you* from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Progressive government has allowed men to not take responsibility for their actions by providing an alternative non judgmental safety net for women to fall into. These men used to be shamed or forced into making right of the situation. Now? Not so much.
Click to expand...

 
Now these men can just move on to the next woman and let the woman pick up the tab, even just terminate their parental rights if they really want out of it too.


----------



## R.D.

Ravi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell are you hanging out? I know there are some women that have children by more than one man, but I've never met one of them.
> 
> I have met a few men that have children by multiple women.
Click to expand...

You're Amish?


----------



## Roadrunner

martybegan said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...bear with me....I have not read the thread and have only read the title of the thread and responded to the question...
> 
> sooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Did anyone ask :  Why do so many MEN have children with so many different women yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't be silly.. men not taking responsibility for their actions couldn't possibly be a big part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I can tell you* from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Progressive government has allowed men to not take responsibility for their actions by providing an alternative non judgmental safety net for women to fall into. These men used to be shamed or forced into making right of the situation. Now? Not so much.
Click to expand...

Fathering a child, and failing to support that child, on time, for 18 straight years, should subject young studs to prison at hard labor.

You miss a payment, away you go.


----------



## martybegan

Roadrunner said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...bear with me....I have not read the thread and have only read the title of the thread and responded to the question...
> 
> sooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Did anyone ask :  Why do so many MEN have children with so many different women yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't be silly.. men not taking responsibility for their actions couldn't possibly be a big part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I can tell you* from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Progressive government has allowed men to not take responsibility for their actions by providing an alternative non judgmental safety net for women to fall into. These men used to be shamed or forced into making right of the situation. Now? Not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fathering a child, and failing to support that child, on time, for 18 straight years, should subject young studs to prison at hard labor.
> 
> You miss a payment, away you go.
Click to expand...


But that would go against the progressive concept of a consequence free life.


----------



## High_Gravity

martybegan said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...bear with me....I have not read the thread and have only read the title of the thread and responded to the question...
> 
> sooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Did anyone ask :  Why do so many MEN have children with so many different women yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't be silly.. men not taking responsibility for their actions couldn't possibly be a big part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I can tell you* from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Progressive government has allowed men to not take responsibility for their actions by providing an alternative non judgmental safety net for women to fall into. These men used to be shamed or forced into making right of the situation. Now? Not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fathering a child, and failing to support that child, on time, for 18 straight years, should subject young studs to prison at hard labor.
> 
> You miss a payment, away you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that would go against the progressive concept of a consequence free life.
Click to expand...

 
It seems that a consequence free life has consequences!


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell are you hanging out? I know there are some women that have children by more than one man, but I've never met one of them.
> 
> I have met a few men that have children by multiple women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are lying.
> 
> Everybody knows women who have had kids by more than one father.
> 
> Divorce makes that common even when fathers are decent men.
Click to expand...


But the women are not decent if perhaps they were divorced and have children from that relationship?


----------



## Roadrunner

martybegan said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...bear with me....I have not read the thread and have only read the title of the thread and responded to the question...
> 
> sooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Did anyone ask :  Why do so many MEN have children with so many different women yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't be silly.. men not taking responsibility for their actions couldn't possibly be a big part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I can tell you* from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Progressive government has allowed men to not take responsibility for their actions by providing an alternative non judgmental safety net for women to fall into. These men used to be shamed or forced into making right of the situation. Now? Not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fathering a child, and failing to support that child, on time, for 18 straight years, should subject young studs to prison at hard labor.
> 
> You miss a payment, away you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that would go against the progressive concept of a consequence free life.
Click to expand...

I knew a kid, I don't know what is charm was, that was in court when I had to be there for something else.

It was a paternity/support hearing, he had fathered 12 kids by 9 women.

He was going to  have to pay $30 for each kid.

A few years later, he murdered one of his baby-mommas, a girl I had taught.

The kids in that school were for the most part disgusting animals.

That is the one where 2/3 of the senior girls were mothers or mothers to be.


----------



## martybegan

Roadrunner said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...bear with me....I have not read the thread and have only read the title of the thread and responded to the question...
> 
> sooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Did anyone ask :  Why do so many MEN have children with so many different women yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't be silly.. men not taking responsibility for their actions couldn't possibly be a big part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I can tell you* from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Progressive government has allowed men to not take responsibility for their actions by providing an alternative non judgmental safety net for women to fall into. These men used to be shamed or forced into making right of the situation. Now? Not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fathering a child, and failing to support that child, on time, for 18 straight years, should subject young studs to prison at hard labor.
> 
> You miss a payment, away you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that would go against the progressive concept of a consequence free life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew a kid, I don't know what is charm was, that was in court when I had to be there for something else.
> 
> It was a paternity/support hearing, he had fathered 12 kids by 9 women.
> 
> He was going to  have to pay $30 for each kid.
> 
> A few years later, he murdered one of his baby-mommas, a girl I had taught.
> 
> The kids in that school were for the most part disgusting animals.
> 
> That is the one where 2/3 of the senior girls were mothers or mothers to be.
Click to expand...


Perpetuating the cycle. and we wonder why the war on poverty is being lost.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell are you hanging out? I know there are some women that have children by more than one man, but I've never met one of them.
> 
> I have met a few men that have children by multiple women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are lying.
> 
> Everybody knows women who have had kids by more than one father.
> 
> Divorce makes that common even when fathers are decent men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the women are not decent if perhaps they were divorced and have children from that relationship?
Click to expand...

 
Alot of the women are not "bad" people, at least I don't believe so. Some of my friends have fathered children from multiple men that I went to high school with, they aren't bad people, just not making good decisions.


----------



## martybegan

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell are you hanging out? I know there are some women that have children by more than one man, but I've never met one of them.
> 
> I have met a few men that have children by multiple women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are lying.
> 
> Everybody knows women who have had kids by more than one father.
> 
> Divorce makes that common even when fathers are decent men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the women are not decent if perhaps they were divorced and have children from that relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alot of the women are not "bad" people, at least I don't believe so. Some of my friends have fathered children from multiple men that I went to high school with, they aren't bad people, just not making good decisions.
Click to expand...


To me its not a question of good or bad. The problem is society refuses to explain to these people that they fucked up. I have nothing against helping them to ease the pain of the fuck up, but just perpetuating the current situation while helping them doesn't do anything. Making them improve themselves as a condition of help, and making a judgement on their situation is needed. 

We need to bring back shame.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell are you hanging out? I know there are some women that have children by more than one man, but I've never met one of them.
> 
> I have met a few men that have children by multiple women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are lying.
> 
> Everybody knows women who have had kids by more than one father.
> 
> Divorce makes that common even when fathers are decent men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the women are not decent if perhaps they were divorced and have children from that relationship?
Click to expand...

I made no such implication.

You have no reason to make such a post.

Shame on you.


----------



## High_Gravity

martybegan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell are you hanging out? I know there are some women that have children by more than one man, but I've never met one of them.
> 
> I have met a few men that have children by multiple women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are lying.
> 
> Everybody knows women who have had kids by more than one father.
> 
> Divorce makes that common even when fathers are decent men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the women are not decent if perhaps they were divorced and have children from that relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alot of the women are not "bad" people, at least I don't believe so. Some of my friends have fathered children from multiple men that I went to high school with, they aren't bad people, just not making good decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me its not a question of good or bad. The problem is society refuses to explain to these people that they fucked up. I have nothing against helping them to ease the pain of the fuck up, but just perpetuating the current situation while helping them doesn't do anything. Making them improve themselves as a condition of help, and making a judgement on their situation is needed.
> 
> *We need to bring back shame*.
Click to expand...

 
I agree.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell are you hanging out? I know there are some women that have children by more than one man, but I've never met one of them.
> 
> I have met a few men that have children by multiple women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are lying.
> 
> Everybody knows women who have had kids by more than one father.
> 
> Divorce makes that common even when fathers are decent men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the women are not decent if perhaps they were divorced and have children from that relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made no such implication.
> 
> You have no reason to make such a post.
> 
> Shame on you.
Click to expand...


Shame on you.  Judging by a number of your's and other's posts, a lot of you don't  like women very much.  Perhaps you enjoy the company of men more?


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell are you hanging out? I know there are some women that have children by more than one man, but I've never met one of them.
> 
> I have met a few men that have children by multiple women.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are lying.
> 
> Everybody knows women who have had kids by more than one father.
> 
> Divorce makes that common even when fathers are decent men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the women are not decent if perhaps they were divorced and have children from that relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alot of the women are not "bad" people, at least I don't believe so. Some of my friends have fathered children from multiple men that I went to high school with, they aren't bad people, just not making good decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me its not a question of good or bad. The problem is society refuses to explain to these people that they fucked up. I have nothing against helping them to ease the pain of the fuck up, but just perpetuating the current situation while helping them doesn't do anything. Making them improve themselves as a condition of help, and making a judgement on their situation is needed.
> 
> *We need to bring back shame*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...


So what are you bitching about?  Then don't get with those women.  Simple.  Find a woman who doesn't have children.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell are you hanging out? I know there are some women that have children by more than one man, but I've never met one of them.
> 
> I have met a few men that have children by multiple women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are lying.
> 
> Everybody knows women who have had kids by more than one father.
> 
> Divorce makes that common even when fathers are decent men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the women are not decent if perhaps they were divorced and have children from that relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made no such implication.
> 
> You have no reason to make such a post.
> 
> Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shame on you.  Judging by a number of your's and other's posts, a lot of you don't  like women very much.  Perhaps you enjoy the company of men more?
Click to expand...

 
Who doesn't like women? I haven't seen anyone post anything like that here.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell are you hanging out? I know there are some women that have children by more than one man, but I've never met one of them.
> 
> I have met a few men that have children by multiple women.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are lying.
> 
> Everybody knows women who have had kids by more than one father.
> 
> Divorce makes that common even when fathers are decent men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the women are not decent if perhaps they were divorced and have children from that relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made no such implication.
> 
> You have no reason to make such a post.
> 
> Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shame on you.  Judging by a number of your's and other's posts, a lot of you don't  like women very much.  Perhaps you enjoy the company of men more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who doesn't like women? I haven't seen anyone post anything like that here.
Click to expand...


It's easy enough to read between the lines because women are NOT stupid.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are lying.
> 
> Everybody knows women who have had kids by more than one father.
> 
> Divorce makes that common even when fathers are decent men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the women are not decent if perhaps they were divorced and have children from that relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alot of the women are not "bad" people, at least I don't believe so. Some of my friends have fathered children from multiple men that I went to high school with, they aren't bad people, just not making good decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me its not a question of good or bad. The problem is society refuses to explain to these people that they fucked up. I have nothing against helping them to ease the pain of the fuck up, but just perpetuating the current situation while helping them doesn't do anything. Making them improve themselves as a condition of help, and making a judgement on their situation is needed.
> 
> *We need to bring back shame*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what are you bitching about?  Then don't get with those women.  Simple.  Find a woman who doesn't have children.
Click to expand...

 
You seem upset? why is that?


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are lying.
> 
> Everybody knows women who have had kids by more than one father.
> 
> Divorce makes that common even when fathers are decent men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the women are not decent if perhaps they were divorced and have children from that relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made no such implication.
> 
> You have no reason to make such a post.
> 
> Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shame on you.  Judging by a number of your's and other's posts, a lot of you don't  like women very much.  Perhaps you enjoy the company of men more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who doesn't like women? I haven't seen anyone post anything like that here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easy enough to read between the lines because women are NOT stupid.
Click to expand...

 
Never said they were, you seem to be taking this way too personally.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the women are not decent if perhaps they were divorced and have children from that relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> I made no such implication.
> 
> You have no reason to make such a post.
> 
> Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shame on you.  Judging by a number of your's and other's posts, a lot of you don't  like women very much.  Perhaps you enjoy the company of men more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who doesn't like women? I haven't seen anyone post anything like that here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easy enough to read between the lines because women are NOT stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said they were, you seem to be taking this way too personally.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah?  Well I was a teen mom. Does that make me a bad person, unworthy of love from a decent man?  That seems to be the point you are trying to make here.


----------



## ChrisL

Guys just want to use me and don't care about me or my child?  That's the point you're trying to make here right?  Men will just assume I'm a POS easy lay, right?


----------



## ChrisL

But the guy who impregnated me (who by the way was 23 years old - I was 16).  He's a good decent guy, according to you fags.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made no such implication.
> 
> You have no reason to make such a post.
> 
> Shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you.  Judging by a number of your's and other's posts, a lot of you don't  like women very much.  Perhaps you enjoy the company of men more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who doesn't like women? I haven't seen anyone post anything like that here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easy enough to read between the lines because women are NOT stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said they were, you seem to be taking this way too personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?  Well I was a teen mom. Does that make me a bad person, unworthy of love from a decent man?  That seems to be the point you are trying to make here.
Click to expand...

 
Thats not what I'm saying at all, I never said teen moms or women with kids from multiple men are bad people. I made a post to specifically state that, I am saying its become more acceptable in our culture and alot of women seem to be ok with having children without a family structure that used to exist in the past.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> But the guy who impregnated me (who by the way was 23 years old - I was 16).  He's a good decent guy, according to you fags.


 
Fags? wow, this conversation is over.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell are you hanging out? I know there are some women that have children by more than one man, but I've never met one of them.
> 
> I have met a few men that have children by multiple women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are lying.
> 
> Everybody knows women who have had kids by more than one father.
> 
> Divorce makes that common even when fathers are decent men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the women are not decent if perhaps they were divorced and have children from that relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made no such implication.
> 
> You have no reason to make such a post.
> 
> Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shame on you.  Judging by a number of your's and other's posts, a lot of you don't  like women very much.  Perhaps you enjoy the company of men more?
Click to expand...



Excuse me??
You need to back that up.
As for questioning my sexuality, that is pretty silly, and not worthy of a response.


----------



## ChrisL

Women haters.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> But the guy who impregnated me (who by the way was 23 years old - I was 16).  He's a good decent guy, according to you fags.



I don't think anyone is indicating that men are not responsible for their part ... But multiple children from multiple fathers does not absolve the fact the woman has blame.

Don't take it personally unless you decided to have three children from three fathers ... And never managed to figure out you needed to stop screwing around and making babies.

.


----------



## Ravi

Roadrunner said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell are you hanging out? I know there are some women that have children by more than one man, but I've never met one of them.
> 
> I have met a few men that have children by multiple women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are lying.
> 
> Everybody knows women who have had kids by more than one father.
> 
> Divorce makes that common even when fathers are decent men.
Click to expand...

You can think what you want. I know single mothers and divorced women but none of them as of yet have kids from multiple men.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you.  Judging by a number of your's and other's posts, a lot of you don't  like women very much.  Perhaps you enjoy the company of men more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who doesn't like women? I haven't seen anyone post anything like that here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easy enough to read between the lines because women are NOT stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said they were, you seem to be taking this way too personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?  Well I was a teen mom. Does that make me a bad person, unworthy of love from a decent man?  That seems to be the point you are trying to make here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats not what I'm saying at all, I never said teen moms or women with kids from multiple men are bad people. I made a post to specifically state that, I am saying its become more acceptable in our culture and alot of women seem to be ok with having children without a family structure that used to exist in the past.
Click to expand...


Fuck you.  

"they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it."


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> But the guy who impregnated me (who by the way was 23 years old - I was 16).  He's a good decent guy, according to you fags.


Where was your father?

Why were you allowed to be in the company of a 23 year old man?

Were statutory rape charges filed as they should have been?

Don't project that asshole's behaviour on to me.

If I had been your father, I'd have shot him, and gotten away with it.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who doesn't like women? I haven't seen anyone post anything like that here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy enough to read between the lines because women are NOT stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said they were, you seem to be taking this way too personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?  Well I was a teen mom. Does that make me a bad person, unworthy of love from a decent man?  That seems to be the point you are trying to make here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats not what I'm saying at all, I never said teen moms or women with kids from multiple men are bad people. I made a post to specifically state that, I am saying its become more acceptable in our culture and alot of women seem to be ok with having children without a family structure that used to exist in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> "they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it."
Click to expand...

 
HA! In alot of cases thats true.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Women haters.


Says the man hater as she lets her true self be known.

I'd have never guessed it.


----------



## BlackSand

Ravi said:


> You can think what you want. I know single mothers and divorced women but none of them as of yet have kids from multiple men.



I think the appropriate question would be ... "Where do you live".

I won't suggest that it is a norm in all circumstances or locations ... Nor should I suggest that I have personal friends that have multiple children from multiple fathers in excess of two.

But hey ... You cannot avoid the fact there are regions of the country where demographics allow for different associations ... And what you see or are personally aware of is restricted to where you live.

.


----------



## Disir

martybegan said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...bear with me....I have not read the thread and have only read the title of the thread and responded to the question...
> 
> sooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Did anyone ask :  Why do so many MEN have children with so many different women yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because them men are not the ones seeking benefits for their kids.
> Because progressives would frown on the "shotgun" approach to making the assholes support said kids, and keep their dicks in their pants.
Click to expand...


That's what paternity court does.  I don't know any progressives that are against that. I'm sure there are but I haven't met any.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man hater as she lets her true self be known.
> 
> I'd have never guessed it.
Click to expand...


Yup, I don't care for men who are women haters and don't have any respect for moms.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy enough to read between the lines because women are NOT stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said they were, you seem to be taking this way too personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?  Well I was a teen mom. Does that make me a bad person, unworthy of love from a decent man?  That seems to be the point you are trying to make here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats not what I'm saying at all, I never said teen moms or women with kids from multiple men are bad people. I made a post to specifically state that, I am saying its become more acceptable in our culture and alot of women seem to be ok with having children without a family structure that used to exist in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> "they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA! In alot of cases thats true.
Click to expand...


You are projecting.  That is how YOU feel about them.  That's nice that you've outed yourself as a misogynist online for all the women to see.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the guy who impregnated me (who by the way was 23 years old - I was 16).  He's a good decent guy, according to you fags.
> 
> 
> 
> Where was your father?
> 
> Why were you allowed to be in the company of a 23 year old man?
> 
> Were statutory rape charges filed as they should have been?
> 
> Don't project that asshole's behaviour on to me.
> 
> If I had been your father, I'd have shot him, and gotten away with it.
Click to expand...


  You're ridiculous.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said they were, you seem to be taking this way too personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?  Well I was a teen mom. Does that make me a bad person, unworthy of love from a decent man?  That seems to be the point you are trying to make here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats not what I'm saying at all, I never said teen moms or women with kids from multiple men are bad people. I made a post to specifically state that, I am saying its become more acceptable in our culture and alot of women seem to be ok with having children without a family structure that used to exist in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> "they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA! In alot of cases thats true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are projecting.  That is how YOU feel about them.  That's nice that you've outed yourself as a misogynist online for all the women to see.
Click to expand...

 
If you say so, its obvious you have taken this thread way too personally.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are lying.
> 
> Everybody knows women who have had kids by more than one father.
> 
> Divorce makes that common even when fathers are decent men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the women are not decent if perhaps they were divorced and have children from that relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made no such implication.
> 
> You have no reason to make such a post.
> 
> Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shame on you.  Judging by a number of your's and other's posts, a lot of you don't  like women very much.  Perhaps you enjoy the company of men more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who doesn't like women? I haven't seen anyone post anything like that here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easy enough to read between the lines because women are NOT stupid.
Click to expand...


The ones who have 5 kids from 4 dads probably are.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?  Well I was a teen mom. Does that make me a bad person, unworthy of love from a decent man?  That seems to be the point you are trying to make here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what I'm saying at all, I never said teen moms or women with kids from multiple men are bad people. I made a post to specifically state that, I am saying its become more acceptable in our culture and alot of women seem to be ok with having children without a family structure that used to exist in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> "they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA! In alot of cases thats true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are projecting.  That is how YOU feel about them.  That's nice that you've outed yourself as a misogynist online for all the women to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you say so, its obvious you have taken this thread way too personally.
Click to expand...


The only thing obvious is you and other men here are jerks.  From some of the old bitter guys who have been screwed over by the wives (at least in their perception), it is to be expected, but from a 33-year-old?  Wow!  Bitter towards women already??  I wonder why that could be.  Maybe you aren't quite the "Casanova" that you would like to think you are.  

Hopefully none of those single moms that you take advantage of take you seriously either.  Jerk.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what I'm saying at all, I never said teen moms or women with kids from multiple men are bad people. I made a post to specifically state that, I am saying its become more acceptable in our culture and alot of women seem to be ok with having children without a family structure that used to exist in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> "they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA! In alot of cases thats true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are projecting.  That is how YOU feel about them.  That's nice that you've outed yourself as a misogynist online for all the women to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you say so, its obvious you have taken this thread way too personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing obvious is you and other men here are jerks.  From some of the old bitter guys who have been screwed over by the wives (at least in their perception), it is to be expected, but from a 33-year-old?  Wow!  Bitter towards women already??  I wonder why that could be.  Maybe you aren't quite the "Casanova" that you would like to think you are.
> 
> Hopefully none of those single moms that you take advantage of take you seriously either.  Jerk.
Click to expand...

 
I hope you feel better after that rant.


----------



## martybegan

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you.  Judging by a number of your's and other's posts, a lot of you don't  like women very much.  Perhaps you enjoy the company of men more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who doesn't like women? I haven't seen anyone post anything like that here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easy enough to read between the lines because women are NOT stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said they were, you seem to be taking this way too personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?  Well I was a teen mom. Does that make me a bad person, unworthy of love from a decent man?  That seems to be the point you are trying to make here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats not what I'm saying at all, I never said teen moms or women with kids from multiple men are bad people. I made a post to specifically state that, I am saying its become more acceptable in our culture and alot of women seem to be ok with having children without a family structure that used to exist in the past.
Click to expand...


A shining example of our inability to criticize as a society certain practices that are quite frankly, stupid. 

having a kid at 16 with a 23 year old that has no intention of sticking around (if this is the case) is stupid.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the women are not decent if perhaps they were divorced and have children from that relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> I made no such implication.
> 
> You have no reason to make such a post.
> 
> Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shame on you.  Judging by a number of your's and other's posts, a lot of you don't  like women very much.  Perhaps you enjoy the company of men more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who doesn't like women? I haven't seen anyone post anything like that here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easy enough to read between the lines because women are NOT stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones who have 5 kids from 4 dads probably are.
Click to expand...


What about the fathers?  Are they not stupid?  Let's hear you trash them for their behavior.    A lot of men like to go around impregnating teenage girls and then leaving them.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> Women haters.



Pointing out reality is not hating. It's pointing out reality.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who doesn't like women? I haven't seen anyone post anything like that here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy enough to read between the lines because women are NOT stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said they were, you seem to be taking this way too personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?  Well I was a teen mom. Does that make me a bad person, unworthy of love from a decent man?  That seems to be the point you are trying to make here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats not what I'm saying at all, I never said teen moms or women with kids from multiple men are bad people. I made a post to specifically state that, I am saying its become more acceptable in our culture and alot of women seem to be ok with having children without a family structure that used to exist in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A shining example of our inability to criticize as a society certain practices that are quite frankly, stupid.
> 
> having a kid at 16 with a 23 year old that has no intention of sticking around (if this is the case) is stupid.
Click to expand...


Let me guess, you are anti sex education but think teen girls should just KNOW about the predatory nature of some men?


----------



## Disir

High_Gravity said:


> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made no such implication.
> 
> You have no reason to make such a post.
> 
> Shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you.  Judging by a number of your's and other's posts, a lot of you don't  like women very much.  Perhaps you enjoy the company of men more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who doesn't like women? I haven't seen anyone post anything like that here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easy enough to read between the lines because women are NOT stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones who have 5 kids from 4 dads probably are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the fathers?  Are they not stupid?  Let's hear you trash them for their behavior.    A lot of men like to go around impregnating teenage girls and then leaving them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the whole point. They are absolved.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out reality is not hating. It's pointing out reality.
Click to expand...


Nope, those who want to blame ONLY women are women haters.  Obviously, lots of bitterness towards women here in this thread.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made no such implication.
> 
> You have no reason to make such a post.
> 
> Shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you.  Judging by a number of your's and other's posts, a lot of you don't  like women very much.  Perhaps you enjoy the company of men more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who doesn't like women? I haven't seen anyone post anything like that here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easy enough to read between the lines because women are NOT stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones who have 5 kids from 4 dads probably are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the fathers?  Are they not stupid?  Let's hear you trash them for their behavior.    A lot of men like to go around impregnating teenage girls and then leaving them.
Click to expand...


They can be stupid, but they don't get stuck with the bill, not by the woman a lot of the time, not by the woman's family, and definitely not by society. 

You create a situation where men of low moral fiber can go around fucking all they want without consequence, and somehow all the blame should go to the men, and not to the society that allows it?

We used to have rules and protocols to prevent this, i.e. dad, shotgun, and a marry or else demand. We now do not have that deterrent out there anymore. The rule used to be fuck a girl, knock her up, and her male relatives were a comin, now, that doesn't happen.


----------



## ChrisL

So, I guess whenever a female BELIEVES what a man tells her, she is stupid.  Never believe what men tell you.  They are only trying to get in your pants.  Well, if I felt THAT way, I would truly be a man hater.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out reality is not hating. It's pointing out reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, those who want to blame ONLY women are women haters.  Obviously, lots of bitterness towards women here in this thread.
Click to expand...


Where has the actions of men in this equation been called "OK". its been explained, not accepted.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made no such implication.
> 
> You have no reason to make such a post.
> 
> Shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you.  Judging by a number of your's and other's posts, a lot of you don't  like women very much.  Perhaps you enjoy the company of men more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who doesn't like women? I haven't seen anyone post anything like that here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easy enough to read between the lines because women are NOT stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones who have 5 kids from 4 dads probably are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the fathers?  Are they not stupid?  Let's hear you trash them for their behavior.    A lot of men like to go around impregnating teenage girls and then leaving them.
Click to expand...

 
Nobody is defending those jokers, feel free to make a thread about deadbeat men if you want.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> So, I guess whenever a female BELIEVES what a man tells her, she is stupid.  Never believe what men tell you.  They are only trying to get in your pants.  Well, if I felt THAT way, I would truly be a man hater.



Certain guys are only after getting in a woman's pants, the type that will father 4 kids with 3 moms and not feel bad at all about it.


----------



## martybegan

Disir said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...bear with me....I have not read the thread and have only read the title of the thread and responded to the question...
> 
> sooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Did anyone ask :  Why do so many MEN have children with so many different women yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because them men are not the ones seeking benefits for their kids.
> Because progressives would frown on the "shotgun" approach to making the assholes support said kids, and keep their dicks in their pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what paternity court does.  I don't know any progressives that are against that. I'm sure there are but I haven't met any.
Click to expand...


How many times can you squeeze blood out of a rock? paternity courts are a joke usually. Most of the guys doing this crap have no real means of livelyhood anyway (legal at least). So the state picks up the bill, no one tells the people to knock it off, and the cycle of 36 year old grandma's continues.


----------



## Disir

martybegan said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...bear with me....I have not read the thread and have only read the title of the thread and responded to the question...
> 
> sooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Did anyone ask :  Why do so many MEN have children with so many different women yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because them men are not the ones seeking benefits for their kids.
> Because progressives would frown on the "shotgun" approach to making the assholes support said kids, and keep their dicks in their pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what paternity court does.  I don't know any progressives that are against that. I'm sure there are but I haven't met any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times can you squeeze blood out of a rock? paternity courts are a joke usually. Most of the guys doing this crap have no real means of livelyhood anyway (legal at least). So the state picks up the bill, no one tells the people to knock it off, and the cycle of 36 year old grandma's continues.
Click to expand...


Based on what? Because you said so?


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guess whenever a female BELIEVES what a man tells her, she is stupid.  Never believe what men tell you.  They are only trying to get in your pants.  Well, if I felt THAT way, I would truly be a man hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certain guys are only after getting in a woman's pants, the type that will father 4 kids with 3 moms and not feel bad at all about it.
Click to expand...


But it's the _women _who are at fault?  Why are the women at fault?  Because they should keep their legs closed until they get a proposal?  

What about the men who impregnate teen girls?  Of course the girls are stupid!!!  They are still little girls in the mind!  They aren't aware of how some men are!  Young girls do NOT realize how men think.  They think these guys think they are pretty and wonderful, and they are EASY to manipulate.  So, when it comes to these types of situations, it is more the man's fault.  A 16-year-old child is too young to consent to sex because he/she doesn't really know what they are doing at all.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man hater as she lets her true self be known.
> 
> I'd have never guessed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, I don't care for men who are women haters and don't have any respect for moms.
Click to expand...

I am not a woman hater, and respect is earned.

Simply having a child does not make one a "mom" either.


----------



## martybegan

Disir said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...bear with me....I have not read the thread and have only read the title of the thread and responded to the question...
> 
> sooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Did anyone ask :  Why do so many MEN have children with so many different women yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because them men are not the ones seeking benefits for their kids.
> Because progressives would frown on the "shotgun" approach to making the assholes support said kids, and keep their dicks in their pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what paternity court does.  I don't know any progressives that are against that. I'm sure there are but I haven't met any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times can you squeeze blood out of a rock? paternity courts are a joke usually. Most of the guys doing this crap have no real means of livelyhood anyway (legal at least). So the state picks up the bill, no one tells the people to knock it off, and the cycle of 36 year old grandma's continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
Click to expand...


Because it evidently hasn't gotten rid of the problem. Using paternity courts to solve this is like bailing out the boat with a bucket after it has already sunk.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guess whenever a female BELIEVES what a man tells her, she is stupid.  Never believe what men tell you.  They are only trying to get in your pants.  Well, if I felt THAT way, I would truly be a man hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certain guys are only after getting in a woman's pants, the type that will father 4 kids with 3 moms and not feel bad at all about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's the _women _who are at fault?  Why are the women at fault?  Because they should keep their legs closed until they get a proposal?
> 
> What about the men who impregnate teen girls?  Of course the girls are stupid!!!  They are still little girls in the mind!  They aren't aware of how some men are!  Young girls do NOT realize how men think.  They think these guys think they are pretty and wonderful, and they are EASY to manipulate.  So, when it comes to these types of situations, it is more the man's fault.  A 16-year-old child is too young to consent to sex because he/she doesn't really know what they are doing at all.
Click to expand...

 
Somehow this thread has turned from a thread about women with children from multiple men into a teen mom thread.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man hater as she lets her true self be known.
> 
> I'd have never guessed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, I don't care for men who are women haters and don't have any respect for moms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a woman hater, and respect is earned.
> 
> Simply having a child does not make one a "mom" either.
Click to expand...


The same EXACT thing goes for the men.  So it is not only the female who is stupid.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guess whenever a female BELIEVES what a man tells her, she is stupid.  Never believe what men tell you.  They are only trying to get in your pants.  Well, if I felt THAT way, I would truly be a man hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certain guys are only after getting in a woman's pants, the type that will father 4 kids with 3 moms and not feel bad at all about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's the _women _who are at fault?  Why are the women at fault?  Because they should keep their legs closed until they get a proposal?
> 
> What about the men who impregnate teen girls?  Of course the girls are stupid!!!  They are still little girls in the mind!  They aren't aware of how some men are!  Young girls do NOT realize how men think.  They think these guys think they are pretty and wonderful, and they are EASY to manipulate.  So, when it comes to these types of situations, it is more the man's fault.  A 16-year-old child is too young to consent to sex because he/she doesn't really know what they are doing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow this thread has turned from a thread about women with children from multiple men into a teen mom thread.
Click to expand...


Many women with multiple children were teen mothers, so it is completely topical, especially if they are in their 20s with MULTIPLE children.  Duh.


----------



## ChrisL

I am so sick and tired of these types of threads.  Men are to blame just as much, if not more so in some circumstances.  THEY need to keep their penis in their pants.  No more sex for them until they have married the woman.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guess whenever a female BELIEVES what a man tells her, she is stupid.  Never believe what men tell you.  They are only trying to get in your pants.  Well, if I felt THAT way, I would truly be a man hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certain guys are only after getting in a woman's pants, the type that will father 4 kids with 3 moms and not feel bad at all about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's the _women _who are at fault?  Why are the women at fault?  Because they should keep their legs closed until they get a proposal?
> 
> What about the men who impregnate teen girls?  Of course the girls are stupid!!!  They are still little girls in the mind!  They aren't aware of how some men are!  Young girls do NOT realize how men think.  They think these guys think they are pretty and wonderful, and they are EASY to manipulate.  So, when it comes to these types of situations, it is more the man's fault.  A 16-year-old child is too young to consent to sex because he/she doesn't really know what they are doing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow this thread has turned from a thread about women with children from multiple men into a teen mom thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many women with multiple children were teen mothers, so it is completely topical, especially if they are in their 20s with MULTIPLE children.  Duh.
Click to expand...

 
It seems like you are going on more about your personal situation and hurling insults than discussing the OP, but carry on.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> I am so sick and tired of these types of threads.  Men are to blame just as much, if not more so in some circumstances.  THEY need to keep their penis in their pants.  No more sex for them until they have married the woman.


 
Oh so its all the mens fault? interesting.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guess whenever a female BELIEVES what a man tells her, she is stupid.  Never believe what men tell you.  They are only trying to get in your pants.  Well, if I felt THAT way, I would truly be a man hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certain guys are only after getting in a woman's pants, the type that will father 4 kids with 3 moms and not feel bad at all about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's the _women _who are at fault?  Why are the women at fault?  Because they should keep their legs closed until they get a proposal?
> 
> What about the men who impregnate teen girls?  Of course the girls are stupid!!!  They are still little girls in the mind!  They aren't aware of how some men are!  Young girls do NOT realize how men think.  They think these guys think they are pretty and wonderful, and they are EASY to manipulate.  So, when it comes to these types of situations, it is more the man's fault.  A 16-year-old child is too young to consent to sex because he/she doesn't really know what they are doing at all.
Click to expand...


If we expect the men to control themselves, why not the women? Considering they bear the consequences they should be more careful who they decide to fuck around with. 

These guys are assholes, the women who fall for it are idiots, the women who don't care about having X kids with Y daddies are assholes as well. 

If the person is below the statutory age prosecute the bastard who did it. The issue is people in communities with this problem don't seem to care. 

I find it interesting women this day and age using the 'fragile little woman" defense, Isn't that what old school feminists fought against?


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guess whenever a female BELIEVES what a man tells her, she is stupid.  Never believe what men tell you.  They are only trying to get in your pants.  Well, if I felt THAT way, I would truly be a man hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certain guys are only after getting in a woman's pants, the type that will father 4 kids with 3 moms and not feel bad at all about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's the _women _who are at fault?  Why are the women at fault?  Because they should keep their legs closed until they get a proposal?
> 
> What about the men who impregnate teen girls?  Of course the girls are stupid!!!  They are still little girls in the mind!  They aren't aware of how some men are!  Young girls do NOT realize how men think.  They think these guys think they are pretty and wonderful, and they are EASY to manipulate.  So, when it comes to these types of situations, it is more the man's fault.  A 16-year-old child is too young to consent to sex because he/she doesn't really know what they are doing at all.
Click to expand...

None of my brothers, nor myself, or any of my sons or nephews has ever impregnated a 16 year old child.

You never answered why your family allowed you to be alone with a 23 year old, or, if rape charges were filed.

Maybe men rape young girls because the chances of charges are so slim, and fathers and mothers don't protect their kids?

All that said, the men on this board are not responsible for what happened to you in your life.

Perhaps you should direct your anger towards a more appropriate set of targets.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made no such implication.
> 
> You have no reason to make such a post.
> 
> Shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you.  Judging by a number of your's and other's posts, a lot of you don't  like women very much.  Perhaps you enjoy the company of men more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who doesn't like women? I haven't seen anyone post anything like that here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easy enough to read between the lines because women are NOT stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones who have 5 kids from 4 dads probably are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the fathers?  Are they not stupid?  Let's hear you trash them for their behavior.    A lot of men like to go around impregnating teenage girls and then leaving them.
Click to expand...

Not my boys.

It starts one family at a time.

Sorry somebody failed you, but, I didn't do it and neither did my sons.


----------



## BlackSand

Disir said:


> Based on what? Because you said so?



I don't think anyone is disagreeing with the idea you find it necessary to blame anyone (especially men in general) ... For the fact a woman keeps screwing multiple men and making multiple babies.

I am willing to suggest that ideas like that are exactly why some women keep making multiple babies with multiple partners with no regards to their responsibilities concerning the necessity to stop screwing around.

High Gravity and others have consistently pointed out your ideas on the matter are a huge part of the problem.

.


----------



## Roadrunner

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guess whenever a female BELIEVES what a man tells her, she is stupid.  Never believe what men tell you.  They are only trying to get in your pants.  Well, if I felt THAT way, I would truly be a man hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certain guys are only after getting in a woman's pants, the type that will father 4 kids with 3 moms and not feel bad at all about it.
Click to expand...

Apparently some women are attracted to "studly" types.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guess whenever a female BELIEVES what a man tells her, she is stupid.  Never believe what men tell you.  They are only trying to get in your pants.  Well, if I felt THAT way, I would truly be a man hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certain guys are only after getting in a woman's pants, the type that will father 4 kids with 3 moms and not feel bad at all about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's the _women _who are at fault?  Why are the women at fault?  Because they should keep their legs closed until they get a proposal?
> 
> What about the men who impregnate teen girls?  Of course the girls are stupid!!!  They are still little girls in the mind!  They aren't aware of how some men are!  Young girls do NOT realize how men think.  They think these guys think they are pretty and wonderful, and they are EASY to manipulate.  So, when it comes to these types of situations, it is more the man's fault.  A 16-year-old child is too young to consent to sex because he/she doesn't really know what they are doing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of my brothers, nor myself, or any of my sons or nephews has ever impregnated a 16 year old child.
> 
> You never answered why your family allowed you to be alone with a 23 year old, or, if rape charges were filed.
> 
> Maybe men rape young girls because the chances of charges are so slim, and fathers and mothers don't protect their kids?
> 
> All that said, the men on this board are not responsible for what happened to you in your life.
> 
> Perhaps you should direct your anger towards a more appropriate set of targets.
Click to expand...


My dad was an alcoholic.


----------



## Disir

martybegan said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...bear with me....I have not read the thread and have only read the title of the thread and responded to the question...
> 
> sooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Did anyone ask :  Why do so many MEN have children with so many different women yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because them men are not the ones seeking benefits for their kids.
> Because progressives would frown on the "shotgun" approach to making the assholes support said kids, and keep their dicks in their pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what paternity court does.  I don't know any progressives that are against that. I'm sure there are but I haven't met any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times can you squeeze blood out of a rock? paternity courts are a joke usually. Most of the guys doing this crap have no real means of livelyhood anyway (legal at least). So the state picks up the bill, no one tells the people to knock it off, and the cycle of 36 year old grandma's continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it evidently hasn't gotten rid of the problem. Using paternity courts to solve this is like bailing out the boat with a bucket after it has already sunk.
Click to expand...


No. Because it  doesn't gel with your anti progressive stance.  It took a federal law for men to have to pay child support. A federal law.


BlackSand said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is disagreeing with the idea you find it necessary to blame anyone (especially men in general) ... For the fact a woman keeps screwing multiple men and making multiple babies.
> 
> I am willing to suggest that ideas like that are exactly why some women keep making multiple babies with multiple partners with no regards to their responsibilities concerning the necessity to stop screwing around.
> 
> High Gravity and others have consistently pointed out your ideas on the matter are a huge part of the problem.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Grow up.  High Gravity has consistently said that men are not a problem because they are horn dogs and thus, not responsible.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> I am so sick and tired of these types of threads.  Men are to blame just as much, if not more so in some circumstances.  THEY need to keep their penis in their pants.  No more sex for them until they have married the woman.



Properly raised young men are not the problem.

Note you say "no MORE sex" until marriage.

That is very telling.

Lure 'em in, cut 'em off, is that the game?

You really have some serious problems.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guess whenever a female BELIEVES what a man tells her, she is stupid.  Never believe what men tell you.  They are only trying to get in your pants.  Well, if I felt THAT way, I would truly be a man hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certain guys are only after getting in a woman's pants, the type that will father 4 kids with 3 moms and not feel bad at all about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's the _women _who are at fault?  Why are the women at fault?  Because they should keep their legs closed until they get a proposal?
> 
> What about the men who impregnate teen girls?  Of course the girls are stupid!!!  They are still little girls in the mind!  They aren't aware of how some men are!  Young girls do NOT realize how men think.  They think these guys think they are pretty and wonderful, and they are EASY to manipulate.  So, when it comes to these types of situations, it is more the man's fault.  A 16-year-old child is too young to consent to sex because he/she doesn't really know what they are doing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of my brothers, nor myself, or any of my sons or nephews has ever impregnated a 16 year old child.
> 
> You never answered why your family allowed you to be alone with a 23 year old, or, if rape charges were filed.
> 
> Maybe men rape young girls because the chances of charges are so slim, and fathers and mothers don't protect their kids?
> 
> All that said, the men on this board are not responsible for what happened to you in your life.
> 
> Perhaps you should direct your anger towards a more appropriate set of targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dad was an alcoholic.
Click to expand...

My mom and dad were both alcoholics.

And???


----------



## Roadrunner

Disir said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because them men are not the ones seeking benefits for their kids.
> Because progressives would frown on the "shotgun" approach to making the assholes support said kids, and keep their dicks in their pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what paternity court does.  I don't know any progressives that are against that. I'm sure there are but I haven't met any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times can you squeeze blood out of a rock? paternity courts are a joke usually. Most of the guys doing this crap have no real means of livelyhood anyway (legal at least). So the state picks up the bill, no one tells the people to knock it off, and the cycle of 36 year old grandma's continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it evidently hasn't gotten rid of the problem. Using paternity courts to solve this is like bailing out the boat with a bucket after it has already sunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because it  doesn't gel with your anti progressive stance.  It took a federal law for men to have to pay child support. A federal law.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is disagreeing with the idea you find it necessary to blame anyone (especially men in general) ... For the fact a woman keeps screwing multiple men and making multiple babies.
> 
> I am willing to suggest that ideas like that are exactly why some women keep making multiple babies with multiple partners with no regards to their responsibilities concerning the necessity to stop screwing around.
> 
> High Gravity and others have consistently pointed out your ideas on the matter are a huge part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up.  High Gravity has consistently said that men are not a problem because they are horn dogs and thus, not responsible.
Click to expand...



There are decent men.


There are no decent "man children" that act like animals.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guess whenever a female BELIEVES what a man tells her, she is stupid.  Never believe what men tell you.  They are only trying to get in your pants.  Well, if I felt THAT way, I would truly be a man hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certain guys are only after getting in a woman's pants, the type that will father 4 kids with 3 moms and not feel bad at all about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's the _women _who are at fault?  Why are the women at fault?  Because they should keep their legs closed until they get a proposal?
> 
> What about the men who impregnate teen girls?  Of course the girls are stupid!!!  They are still little girls in the mind!  They aren't aware of how some men are!  Young girls do NOT realize how men think.  They think these guys think they are pretty and wonderful, and they are EASY to manipulate.  So, when it comes to these types of situations, it is more the man's fault.  A 16-year-old child is too young to consent to sex because he/she doesn't really know what they are doing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of my brothers, nor myself, or any of my sons or nephews has ever impregnated a 16 year old child.
> 
> You never answered why your family allowed you to be alone with a 23 year old, or, if rape charges were filed.
> 
> Maybe men rape young girls because the chances of charges are so slim, and fathers and mothers don't protect their kids?
> 
> All that said, the men on this board are not responsible for what happened to you in your life.
> 
> Perhaps you should direct your anger towards a more appropriate set of targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dad was an alcoholic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mom and dad were both alcoholics.
> 
> And???
Click to expand...


You asked where my father was to allow me to be alone with a 23-year-old, right?  Don't ask questions if you don't like the answer.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sick and tired of these types of threads.  Men are to blame just as much, if not more so in some circumstances.  THEY need to keep their penis in their pants.  No more sex for them until they have married the woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Properly raised young men are not the problem.
> 
> Note you say "no MORE sex" until marriage.
> 
> That is very telling.
> 
> Lure 'em in, cut 'em off, is that the game?
> 
> You really have some serious problems.
Click to expand...


What in the hell are you talking about, crazy person?


----------



## Disir

Roadrunner said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what paternity court does.  I don't know any progressives that are against that. I'm sure there are but I haven't met any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times can you squeeze blood out of a rock? paternity courts are a joke usually. Most of the guys doing this crap have no real means of livelyhood anyway (legal at least). So the state picks up the bill, no one tells the people to knock it off, and the cycle of 36 year old grandma's continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it evidently hasn't gotten rid of the problem. Using paternity courts to solve this is like bailing out the boat with a bucket after it has already sunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because it  doesn't gel with your anti progressive stance.  It took a federal law for men to have to pay child support. A federal law.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is disagreeing with the idea you find it necessary to blame anyone (especially men in general) ... For the fact a woman keeps screwing multiple men and making multiple babies.
> 
> I am willing to suggest that ideas like that are exactly why some women keep making multiple babies with multiple partners with no regards to their responsibilities concerning the necessity to stop screwing around.
> 
> High Gravity and others have consistently pointed out your ideas on the matter are a huge part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up.  High Gravity has consistently said that men are not a problem because they are horn dogs and thus, not responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are decent men.
> 
> 
> There are no decent "man children" that act like animals.
Click to expand...


Of course there are.


----------



## ChrisL

Disir said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times can you squeeze blood out of a rock? paternity courts are a joke usually. Most of the guys doing this crap have no real means of livelyhood anyway (legal at least). So the state picks up the bill, no one tells the people to knock it off, and the cycle of 36 year old grandma's continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it evidently hasn't gotten rid of the problem. Using paternity courts to solve this is like bailing out the boat with a bucket after it has already sunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because it  doesn't gel with your anti progressive stance.  It took a federal law for men to have to pay child support. A federal law.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is disagreeing with the idea you find it necessary to blame anyone (especially men in general) ... For the fact a woman keeps screwing multiple men and making multiple babies.
> 
> I am willing to suggest that ideas like that are exactly why some women keep making multiple babies with multiple partners with no regards to their responsibilities concerning the necessity to stop screwing around.
> 
> High Gravity and others have consistently pointed out your ideas on the matter are a huge part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up.  High Gravity has consistently said that men are not a problem because they are horn dogs and thus, not responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are decent men.
> 
> 
> There are no decent "man children" that act like animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are.
Click to expand...


Not here in this thread though!


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certain guys are only after getting in a woman's pants, the type that will father 4 kids with 3 moms and not feel bad at all about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's the _women _who are at fault?  Why are the women at fault?  Because they should keep their legs closed until they get a proposal?
> 
> What about the men who impregnate teen girls?  Of course the girls are stupid!!!  They are still little girls in the mind!  They aren't aware of how some men are!  Young girls do NOT realize how men think.  They think these guys think they are pretty and wonderful, and they are EASY to manipulate.  So, when it comes to these types of situations, it is more the man's fault.  A 16-year-old child is too young to consent to sex because he/she doesn't really know what they are doing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of my brothers, nor myself, or any of my sons or nephews has ever impregnated a 16 year old child.
> 
> You never answered why your family allowed you to be alone with a 23 year old, or, if rape charges were filed.
> 
> Maybe men rape young girls because the chances of charges are so slim, and fathers and mothers don't protect their kids?
> 
> All that said, the men on this board are not responsible for what happened to you in your life.
> 
> Perhaps you should direct your anger towards a more appropriate set of targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dad was an alcoholic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mom and dad were both alcoholics.
> 
> And???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> You asked where my father was to allow me to be alone with a 23-year-old, right?  Don't ask questions if you don't like the answer.
Click to expand...


Where was your mother?
I was raised by alcoholics, I didn't exploit young girls, although I think I married a bit young.
We did not have kids until 25 though.
It is apparent you are projecting all of your past experience onto all males in some sort of collective guilt thing
I have better things to do than watch you melt.


----------



## martybegan

Disir said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because them men are not the ones seeking benefits for their kids.
> Because progressives would frown on the "shotgun" approach to making the assholes support said kids, and keep their dicks in their pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what paternity court does.  I don't know any progressives that are against that. I'm sure there are but I haven't met any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times can you squeeze blood out of a rock? paternity courts are a joke usually. Most of the guys doing this crap have no real means of livelyhood anyway (legal at least). So the state picks up the bill, no one tells the people to knock it off, and the cycle of 36 year old grandma's continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it evidently hasn't gotten rid of the problem. Using paternity courts to solve this is like bailing out the boat with a bucket after it has already sunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because it  doesn't gel with your anti progressive stance.  It took a federal law for men to have to pay child support. A federal law.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is disagreeing with the idea you find it necessary to blame anyone (especially men in general) ... For the fact a woman keeps screwing multiple men and making multiple babies.
> 
> I am willing to suggest that ideas like that are exactly why some women keep making multiple babies with multiple partners with no regards to their responsibilities concerning the necessity to stop screwing around.
> 
> High Gravity and others have consistently pointed out your ideas on the matter are a huge part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up.  High Gravity has consistently said that men are not a problem because they are horn dogs and thus, not responsible.
Click to expand...


Saying they are horn dogs is not saying they are not responsible. A dog pissing on a hydrant is still responsible for it, but you should expect it because its a fucking dog. There are men out there who care nothing about responsibility and who don't care about what you or I think about it. 

As for your "federal law" that mostly works against people with means, and most serial daddies are people without means.


----------



## ChrisL

Anyway, what woman would want to be with some man who makes such horrible assumptions about her and wouldn't even give her a chance, but would just use her for sex?  WTF?!  That's horrible IMO.


----------



## Roadrunner

Disir said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times can you squeeze blood out of a rock? paternity courts are a joke usually. Most of the guys doing this crap have no real means of livelyhood anyway (legal at least). So the state picks up the bill, no one tells the people to knock it off, and the cycle of 36 year old grandma's continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it evidently hasn't gotten rid of the problem. Using paternity courts to solve this is like bailing out the boat with a bucket after it has already sunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because it  doesn't gel with your anti progressive stance.  It took a federal law for men to have to pay child support. A federal law.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is disagreeing with the idea you find it necessary to blame anyone (especially men in general) ... For the fact a woman keeps screwing multiple men and making multiple babies.
> 
> I am willing to suggest that ideas like that are exactly why some women keep making multiple babies with multiple partners with no regards to their responsibilities concerning the necessity to stop screwing around.
> 
> High Gravity and others have consistently pointed out your ideas on the matter are a huge part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up.  High Gravity has consistently said that men are not a problem because they are horn dogs and thus, not responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are decent men.
> 
> 
> There are no decent "man children" that act like animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are.
Click to expand...

I always tried to be.

My GF and her cats think I am.

That is all that matters to me.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> Anyway, what woman would want to be with some man who makes such horrible assumptions about her and wouldn't even give her a chance, but would just use her for sex?  WTF?!  That's horrible IMO.



Evidently there are plenty out there.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's the _women _who are at fault?  Why are the women at fault?  Because they should keep their legs closed until they get a proposal?
> 
> What about the men who impregnate teen girls?  Of course the girls are stupid!!!  They are still little girls in the mind!  They aren't aware of how some men are!  Young girls do NOT realize how men think.  They think these guys think they are pretty and wonderful, and they are EASY to manipulate.  So, when it comes to these types of situations, it is more the man's fault.  A 16-year-old child is too young to consent to sex because he/she doesn't really know what they are doing at all.
> 
> 
> 
> None of my brothers, nor myself, or any of my sons or nephews has ever impregnated a 16 year old child.
> 
> You never answered why your family allowed you to be alone with a 23 year old, or, if rape charges were filed.
> 
> Maybe men rape young girls because the chances of charges are so slim, and fathers and mothers don't protect their kids?
> 
> All that said, the men on this board are not responsible for what happened to you in your life.
> 
> Perhaps you should direct your anger towards a more appropriate set of targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dad was an alcoholic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mom and dad were both alcoholics.
> 
> And???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was your mother?
> 
> I was raised by alcoholics, I didn't exploit young girls, although I think I married a bit young.
> 
> We did not have kids until 25 though.
> 
> It is apparent you are projecting all of your past experience onto all males in some sort of collective guilt thing.
> 
> This is becoming a meltdown, I feel for you, but, I have better things to do.
> 
> You asked where my father was to allow me to be alone with a 23-year-old, right?  Don't ask questions if you don't like the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I am responding to a thread where a man stated that he and others only use single moms for sex and yet complain that they keep having children and then calling THEM stupid.  

I'm glad you have better things to do.  Please, go do them because you are annoying and a misogynist, so who really cares?


----------



## martybegan

Roadrunner said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it evidently hasn't gotten rid of the problem. Using paternity courts to solve this is like bailing out the boat with a bucket after it has already sunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because it  doesn't gel with your anti progressive stance.  It took a federal law for men to have to pay child support. A federal law.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is disagreeing with the idea you find it necessary to blame anyone (especially men in general) ... For the fact a woman keeps screwing multiple men and making multiple babies.
> 
> I am willing to suggest that ideas like that are exactly why some women keep making multiple babies with multiple partners with no regards to their responsibilities concerning the necessity to stop screwing around.
> 
> High Gravity and others have consistently pointed out your ideas on the matter are a huge part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up.  High Gravity has consistently said that men are not a problem because they are horn dogs and thus, not responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are decent men.
> 
> 
> There are no decent "man children" that act like animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tried to be.
> 
> My GF and her cats think I am.
> 
> That is all that matters to me.
Click to expand...


Wrong on one point. Your Girlfriend's cats hate you, and her, and all humanity.


----------



## Disir

martybegan said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what paternity court does.  I don't know any progressives that are against that. I'm sure there are but I haven't met any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times can you squeeze blood out of a rock? paternity courts are a joke usually. Most of the guys doing this crap have no real means of livelyhood anyway (legal at least). So the state picks up the bill, no one tells the people to knock it off, and the cycle of 36 year old grandma's continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it evidently hasn't gotten rid of the problem. Using paternity courts to solve this is like bailing out the boat with a bucket after it has already sunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because it  doesn't gel with your anti progressive stance.  It took a federal law for men to have to pay child support. A federal law.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is disagreeing with the idea you find it necessary to blame anyone (especially men in general) ... For the fact a woman keeps screwing multiple men and making multiple babies.
> 
> I am willing to suggest that ideas like that are exactly why some women keep making multiple babies with multiple partners with no regards to their responsibilities concerning the necessity to stop screwing around.
> 
> High Gravity and others have consistently pointed out your ideas on the matter are a huge part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up.  High Gravity has consistently said that men are not a problem because they are horn dogs and thus, not responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying they are horn dogs is not saying they are not responsible. A dog pissing on a hydrant is still responsible for it, but you should expect it because its a fucking dog. There are men out there who care nothing about responsibility and who don't care about what you or I think about it.
> 
> As for your "federal law" that mostly works against people with means, and most serial daddies are people without means.
Click to expand...


It actually aids local laws.  Once someone starts using welfare  or services then this is pushed heavily.  The state tries to recoup and/or end the services.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what woman would want to be with some man who makes such horrible assumptions about her and wouldn't even give her a chance, but would just use her for sex?  WTF?!  That's horrible IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently there are plenty out there.
Click to expand...


No, it's because they are stupid.  According to you guys, it's okay to abuse and use stupid people.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of my brothers, nor myself, or any of my sons or nephews has ever impregnated a 16 year old child.
> 
> You never answered why your family allowed you to be alone with a 23 year old, or, if rape charges were filed.
> 
> Maybe men rape young girls because the chances of charges are so slim, and fathers and mothers don't protect their kids?
> 
> All that said, the men on this board are not responsible for what happened to you in your life.
> 
> Perhaps you should direct your anger towards a more appropriate set of targets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dad was an alcoholic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mom and dad were both alcoholics.
> 
> And???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was your mother?
> 
> I was raised by alcoholics, I didn't exploit young girls, although I think I married a bit young.
> 
> We did not have kids until 25 though.
> 
> It is apparent you are projecting all of your past experience onto all males in some sort of collective guilt thing.
> 
> This is becoming a meltdown, I feel for you, but, I have better things to do.
> 
> You asked where my father was to allow me to be alone with a 23-year-old, right?  Don't ask questions if you don't like the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am responding to a thread where a man stated that he and others only use single moms for sex and yet complain that they keep having children and then calling THEM stupid.
> 
> I'm glad you have better things to do.  Please, go do them because you are annoying and a misogynist, so who really cares?
Click to expand...


do we call people who keep falling for 3 card Monte stupid?

Winners never quit, and quitters never win, but those who never quit and never win are idiots.


----------



## ChrisL

Bottom line, if you go around using people, then YOU are the jerk, not the women with multiple children.


----------



## martybegan

Disir said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times can you squeeze blood out of a rock? paternity courts are a joke usually. Most of the guys doing this crap have no real means of livelyhood anyway (legal at least). So the state picks up the bill, no one tells the people to knock it off, and the cycle of 36 year old grandma's continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it evidently hasn't gotten rid of the problem. Using paternity courts to solve this is like bailing out the boat with a bucket after it has already sunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because it  doesn't gel with your anti progressive stance.  It took a federal law for men to have to pay child support. A federal law.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is disagreeing with the idea you find it necessary to blame anyone (especially men in general) ... For the fact a woman keeps screwing multiple men and making multiple babies.
> 
> I am willing to suggest that ideas like that are exactly why some women keep making multiple babies with multiple partners with no regards to their responsibilities concerning the necessity to stop screwing around.
> 
> High Gravity and others have consistently pointed out your ideas on the matter are a huge part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up.  High Gravity has consistently said that men are not a problem because they are horn dogs and thus, not responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying they are horn dogs is not saying they are not responsible. A dog pissing on a hydrant is still responsible for it, but you should expect it because its a fucking dog. There are men out there who care nothing about responsibility and who don't care about what you or I think about it.
> 
> As for your "federal law" that mostly works against people with means, and most serial daddies are people without means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually aids local laws.  Once someone starts using welfare  or services then this is pushed heavily.  The state tries to recoup and/or end the services.
Click to expand...


How often does that actually happen beyond symbolic "cutting of services"

again, keep bailing out the boat when its already at the bottom of the lake.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> Anyway, what woman would want to be with some man who makes such horrible assumptions about her and wouldn't even give her a chance, but would just use her for sex?  WTF?!  That's horrible IMO.



What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?

.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad was an alcoholic.
> 
> 
> 
> My mom and dad were both alcoholics.
> 
> And???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was your mother?
> 
> I was raised by alcoholics, I didn't exploit young girls, although I think I married a bit young.
> 
> We did not have kids until 25 though.
> 
> It is apparent you are projecting all of your past experience onto all males in some sort of collective guilt thing.
> 
> This is becoming a meltdown, I feel for you, but, I have better things to do.
> 
> You asked where my father was to allow me to be alone with a 23-year-old, right?  Don't ask questions if you don't like the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am responding to a thread where a man stated that he and others only use single moms for sex and yet complain that they keep having children and then calling THEM stupid.
> 
> I'm glad you have better things to do.  Please, go do them because you are annoying and a misogynist, so who really cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do we call people who keep falling for 3 card Monte stupid?
> 
> Winners never quit, and quitters never win, but those who never quit and never win are idiots.
Click to expand...


So, the thread should be why do so many single MEN and women have multiple children?  Because it takes TWO people to have a baby.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> Bottom line, if you go around using people, then YOU are the jerk, not the women with multiple children.



yes the guy is a jerk, but the women are idiots. Unless they are doing it intentionally knowing government will take care of them, then they are jerks as well.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mom and dad were both alcoholics.
> 
> And???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was your mother?
> 
> I was raised by alcoholics, I didn't exploit young girls, although I think I married a bit young.
> 
> We did not have kids until 25 though.
> 
> It is apparent you are projecting all of your past experience onto all males in some sort of collective guilt thing.
> 
> This is becoming a meltdown, I feel for you, but, I have better things to do.
> 
> You asked where my father was to allow me to be alone with a 23-year-old, right?  Don't ask questions if you don't like the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am responding to a thread where a man stated that he and others only use single moms for sex and yet complain that they keep having children and then calling THEM stupid.
> 
> I'm glad you have better things to do.  Please, go do them because you are annoying and a misogynist, so who really cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do we call people who keep falling for 3 card Monte stupid?
> 
> Winners never quit, and quitters never win, but those who never quit and never win are idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the thread should be why do so many single MEN and women have multiple children?  Because it takes TWO people to have a baby.
Click to expand...


But only one gets stuck with the end result unless the other decides to stick around.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what woman would want to be with some man who makes such horrible assumptions about her and wouldn't even give her a chance, but would just use her for sex?  WTF?!  That's horrible IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.


----------



## Disir

Roadrunner said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it evidently hasn't gotten rid of the problem. Using paternity courts to solve this is like bailing out the boat with a bucket after it has already sunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because it  doesn't gel with your anti progressive stance.  It took a federal law for men to have to pay child support. A federal law.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is disagreeing with the idea you find it necessary to blame anyone (especially men in general) ... For the fact a woman keeps screwing multiple men and making multiple babies.
> 
> I am willing to suggest that ideas like that are exactly why some women keep making multiple babies with multiple partners with no regards to their responsibilities concerning the necessity to stop screwing around.
> 
> High Gravity and others have consistently pointed out your ideas on the matter are a huge part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up.  High Gravity has consistently said that men are not a problem because they are horn dogs and thus, not responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are decent men.
> 
> 
> There are no decent "man children" that act like animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tried to be.
> 
> My GF and her cats think I am.
> 
> That is all that matters to me.
Click to expand...

Just watch those cats. The only thing keeping them from taking over the world is opposable thumbs.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what woman would want to be with some man who makes such horrible assumptions about her and wouldn't even give her a chance, but would just use her for sex?  WTF?!  That's horrible IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
Click to expand...


You really move the goalpost to retarded people?

Ugh.


No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what woman would want to be with some man who makes such horrible assumptions about her and wouldn't even give her a chance, but would just use her for sex?  WTF?!  That's horrible IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
Click to expand...


Exactly, with some of you men here, it is always the women's faults.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what woman would want to be with some man who makes such horrible assumptions about her and wouldn't even give her a chance, but would just use her for sex?  WTF?!  That's horrible IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
Click to expand...


Why are there so many men out there fucking anything that moves?

And in some cases, even things that don't move.  Lol.  

It's okay because men have a sex drive?  Women do not, so women have to control the men?  Maybe we should all start wearing burkas too.


----------



## High_Gravity

Disir said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because them men are not the ones seeking benefits for their kids.
> Because progressives would frown on the "shotgun" approach to making the assholes support said kids, and keep their dicks in their pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what paternity court does.  I don't know any progressives that are against that. I'm sure there are but I haven't met any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times can you squeeze blood out of a rock? paternity courts are a joke usually. Most of the guys doing this crap have no real means of livelyhood anyway (legal at least). So the state picks up the bill, no one tells the people to knock it off, and the cycle of 36 year old grandma's continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it evidently hasn't gotten rid of the problem. Using paternity courts to solve this is like bailing out the boat with a bucket after it has already sunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because it  doesn't gel with your anti progressive stance.  It took a federal law for men to have to pay child support. A federal law.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is disagreeing with the idea you find it necessary to blame anyone (especially men in general) ... For the fact a woman keeps screwing multiple men and making multiple babies.
> 
> I am willing to suggest that ideas like that are exactly why some women keep making multiple babies with multiple partners with no regards to their responsibilities concerning the necessity to stop screwing around.
> 
> High Gravity and others have consistently pointed out your ideas on the matter are a huge part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Grow up.  High Gravity has consistently said that men are not a problem because they are horn dogs and thus, not responsible*.
Click to expand...

 
Show me where I have said men are not responsible, I said they are horney yes, but I never said they bare no responsibility here.


----------



## Disir

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad was an alcoholic.
> 
> 
> 
> My mom and dad were both alcoholics.
> 
> And???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was your mother?
> 
> I was raised by alcoholics, I didn't exploit young girls, although I think I married a bit young.
> 
> We did not have kids until 25 though.
> 
> It is apparent you are projecting all of your past experience onto all males in some sort of collective guilt thing.
> 
> This is becoming a meltdown, I feel for you, but, I have better things to do.
> 
> You asked where my father was to allow me to be alone with a 23-year-old, right?  Don't ask questions if you don't like the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am responding to a thread where a man stated that he and others only use single moms for sex and yet complain that they keep having children and then calling THEM stupid.
> 
> I'm glad you have better things to do.  Please, go do them because you are annoying and a misogynist, so who really cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do we call people who keep falling for 3 card Monte stupid?
> 
> Winners never quit, and quitters never win, but those who never quit and never win are idiots.
Click to expand...


Marty, some of those women are low functioning and they aren't going to have their IQ tatooed on their foreheads.  They are always going to work in low wage jobs. Obviously not all but there are many women that will believe that shit over and over again.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what woman would want to be with some man who makes such horrible assumptions about her and wouldn't even give her a chance, but would just use her for sex?  WTF?!  That's horrible IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
Click to expand...


Uh ... The OP was not looking for a man who had not been screwing around. If you have to ignore the OP and the premise involved to make a comment ... Then your desire to bash men or people who can understand the OP is for your personal reasons.

The people you are arguing with are not giving the jerks those women screw a free pass ... They are saying the women need to stop screwing around.

If you are suggesting it is okay for the women to screw around so the jerks can knock them up ... Then that is the problem.

.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what woman would want to be with some man who makes such horrible assumptions about her and wouldn't even give her a chance, but would just use her for sex?  WTF?!  That's horrible IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are there so many men out there fucking anything that moves?
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what woman would want to be with some man who makes such horrible assumptions about her and wouldn't even give her a chance, but would just use her for sex?  WTF?!  That's horrible IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are there so many men out there fucking anything that moves?
> 
> And in some cases, even things that don't move.  Lol.
> 
> It's okay because men have a sex drive?  Women do not, so women have to control the men?  Maybe we should all start wearing burkas too.
Click to expand...

 
Chastity belts.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what woman would want to be with some man who makes such horrible assumptions about her and wouldn't even give her a chance, but would just use her for sex?  WTF?!  That's horrible IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh ... The OP was not looking for a man who had not been screwing around. If you have to ignore the OP and the premise involved to make a comment ... Then your desire to bash men or people who can understand the OP for your personal reasons.
> 
> The people you are arguing with are not giving the jerks those women screw a free pass ... They are saying the women need to stop screwing around.
> 
> If you are suggesting it is okay for the women to screw around so the jerks can knock them up ... Then that is the problem.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Bullshit!  I'm saying there are women AND men who are going to behave in this manner.  It is not just ONE gender at fault, as the OP suggests.  Why do women "allow", etc.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what woman would want to be with some man who makes such horrible assumptions about her and wouldn't even give her a chance, but would just use her for sex?  WTF?!  That's horrible IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are there so many men out there fucking anything that moves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what woman would want to be with some man who makes such horrible assumptions about her and wouldn't even give her a chance, but would just use her for sex?  WTF?!  That's horrible IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are there so many men out there fucking anything that moves?
> 
> And in some cases, even things that don't move.  Lol.
> 
> It's okay because men have a sex drive?  Women do not, so women have to control the men?  Maybe we should all start wearing burkas too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chastity belts.
Click to expand...


If it weren't for whores, some of you might NEVER get laid.  Lol.


----------



## Diana1180

Jackinthebox said:


> If a woman has more than two baby daddies, she's a ho. She's playing men for fools, not the other way around.
> 
> I stood best men for a guy I have known since high school. He took a woman into his home with a newborn baby girl. After a few years they got married. As soon as they got married she insisted on having another baby. Red flag though, she wouldn't let my friend adopt her daughter. Even though the actual father hardly ever paid support, she still got a check once in a while. Their son wasn't even a year old when she left him bankrupt and homeless. She left in a brand new Chrysler I might add. She is now on her 4th baby daddy.



If the childs father is in her life and paying support the courts will not let the current husband adopt his step child.  The father would have to willingly give up rights and even then the courts most times will not allow it unless he has been an absent father (jail) and not paying support.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what woman would want to be with some man who makes such horrible assumptions about her and wouldn't even give her a chance, but would just use her for sex?  WTF?!  That's horrible IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are there so many men out there fucking anything that moves?
> 
> And in some cases, even things that don't move.  Lol.
> 
> It's okay because men have a sex drive?  Women do not, so women have to control the men?  Maybe we should all start wearing burkas too.
Click to expand...


There aren't actually, however the ones that do spread themselves around. And these are the ones we are talking about.


----------



## martybegan

Disir said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mom and dad were both alcoholics.
> 
> And???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was your mother?
> 
> I was raised by alcoholics, I didn't exploit young girls, although I think I married a bit young.
> 
> We did not have kids until 25 though.
> 
> It is apparent you are projecting all of your past experience onto all males in some sort of collective guilt thing.
> 
> This is becoming a meltdown, I feel for you, but, I have better things to do.
> 
> You asked where my father was to allow me to be alone with a 23-year-old, right?  Don't ask questions if you don't like the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am responding to a thread where a man stated that he and others only use single moms for sex and yet complain that they keep having children and then calling THEM stupid.
> 
> I'm glad you have better things to do.  Please, go do them because you are annoying and a misogynist, so who really cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do we call people who keep falling for 3 card Monte stupid?
> 
> Winners never quit, and quitters never win, but those who never quit and never win are idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marty, some of those women are low functioning and they aren't going to have their IQ tatooed on their foreheads.  They are always going to work in low wage jobs. Obviously not all but there are many women that will believe that shit over and over again.
Click to expand...


and most of these men are low functioning, care to give them a pass as well for being stupid?


----------



## Disir

High_Gravity said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what paternity court does.  I don't know any progressives that are against that. I'm sure there are but I haven't met any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times can you squeeze blood out of a rock? paternity courts are a joke usually. Most of the guys doing this crap have no real means of livelyhood anyway (legal at least). So the state picks up the bill, no one tells the people to knock it off, and the cycle of 36 year old grandma's continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it evidently hasn't gotten rid of the problem. Using paternity courts to solve this is like bailing out the boat with a bucket after it has already sunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because it  doesn't gel with your anti progressive stance.  It took a federal law for men to have to pay child support. A federal law.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is disagreeing with the idea you find it necessary to blame anyone (especially men in general) ... For the fact a woman keeps screwing multiple men and making multiple babies.
> 
> I am willing to suggest that ideas like that are exactly why some women keep making multiple babies with multiple partners with no regards to their responsibilities concerning the necessity to stop screwing around.
> 
> High Gravity and others have consistently pointed out your ideas on the matter are a huge part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Grow up.  High Gravity has consistently said that men are not a problem because they are horn dogs and thus, not responsible*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where I have said men are not responsible, I said they are horney yes, but I never said they bare no responsibility here.
Click to expand...


It's implied here: 
Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.

Here: 
Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.

And the horndog post.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> It's okay because men have a sex drive?  Women do not, so women have to control the men?  Maybe we should all start wearing burkas too.



It would be a lot more productive if the women you are speaking of could learn to control themselves and their own fricken legs.

If you think they are incapable of keeping their legs shut unless men put them in burkas ... Then you don't understand how personal responsibility works.

.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what woman would want to be with some man who makes such horrible assumptions about her and wouldn't even give her a chance, but would just use her for sex?  WTF?!  That's horrible IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, with some of you men here, it is always the women's faults.
Click to expand...


They bear responsibility for their actions, again in modern society the "innocent flower" defense doesn't cut it. You gals got equality, now all of a sudden you seem to want to give some of it back up.

Sorry, no refunds.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what woman would want to be with some man who makes such horrible assumptions about her and wouldn't even give her a chance, but would just use her for sex?  WTF?!  That's horrible IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, with some of you men here, it is always the women's faults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They bear responsibility for their actions, again in modern society the "innocent flower" defense doesn't cut it. You gals got equality, now all of a sudden you seem to want to give some of it back up.
> 
> Sorry, no refunds.
Click to expand...


Ohhhh.  Lol.  So THAT is what this is all about.    Who said that they do NOT bear responsibility?  I am stating that the men are just as much and, in some situations (when it's involving teens and very young adults), it can be MORE the man's fault because he will lie and manipulate.  True story.  That has NOTHING to do with equality.


----------



## R.D.

ChrisL said:


> Exactly, with some of you men here, it is always the women's faults.


Like it or not with today's societal acceptance and pushing of abortion the responsibility has been taken off the man to a large degree. Gone is the day she gets to trap him into marriage.   Oh, he still pays for fathering her child lots of times, but she is the decision maker.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> Bullshit!  I'm saying there are women AND men who are going to behave in this manner.  It is not just ONE gender at fault, as the OP suggests.  Why do women "allow", etc.



The only bullshit is that you think someone else may be responsible for your decision to screw anyone. If you feel like fucking around ... Fine ... Just quit blaming someone else for your whoring.

.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what woman would want to be with some man who makes such horrible assumptions about her and wouldn't even give her a chance, but would just use her for sex?  WTF?!  That's horrible IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are there so many men out there fucking anything that moves?
> 
> And in some cases, even things that don't move.  Lol.
> 
> It's okay because men have a sex drive?  Women do not, so women have to control the men?  Maybe we should all start wearing burkas too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There aren't actually, however the ones that do spread themselves around. And these are the ones we are talking about.
Click to expand...


When it comes right down to it, no matter how "holier than thou" men like to make themselves sound, they are the biggest sluts.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit!  I'm saying there are women AND men who are going to behave in this manner.  It is not just ONE gender at fault, as the OP suggests.  Why do women "allow", etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only bullshit is that you think someone else may be responsible for your decision to screw anyone.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Exactly.  That goes for the men too.  They are out there creating children with these women and bear the same responsibility and sometimes more.


----------



## ChrisL

Disir said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times can you squeeze blood out of a rock? paternity courts are a joke usually. Most of the guys doing this crap have no real means of livelyhood anyway (legal at least). So the state picks up the bill, no one tells the people to knock it off, and the cycle of 36 year old grandma's continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it evidently hasn't gotten rid of the problem. Using paternity courts to solve this is like bailing out the boat with a bucket after it has already sunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because it  doesn't gel with your anti progressive stance.  It took a federal law for men to have to pay child support. A federal law.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is disagreeing with the idea you find it necessary to blame anyone (especially men in general) ... For the fact a woman keeps screwing multiple men and making multiple babies.
> 
> I am willing to suggest that ideas like that are exactly why some women keep making multiple babies with multiple partners with no regards to their responsibilities concerning the necessity to stop screwing around.
> 
> High Gravity and others have consistently pointed out your ideas on the matter are a huge part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Grow up.  High Gravity has consistently said that men are not a problem because they are horn dogs and thus, not responsible*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where I have said men are not responsible, I said they are horney yes, but I never said they bare no responsibility here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's implied here:
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.
> 
> Here:
> Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.
> 
> And the horndog post.
Click to expand...


Yesss!  Thank you.


----------



## Disir

martybegan said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was your mother?
> 
> I was raised by alcoholics, I didn't exploit young girls, although I think I married a bit young.
> 
> We did not have kids until 25 though.
> 
> It is apparent you are projecting all of your past experience onto all males in some sort of collective guilt thing.
> 
> This is becoming a meltdown, I feel for you, but, I have better things to do.
> 
> You asked where my father was to allow me to be alone with a 23-year-old, right?  Don't ask questions if you don't like the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am responding to a thread where a man stated that he and others only use single moms for sex and yet complain that they keep having children and then calling THEM stupid.
> 
> I'm glad you have better things to do.  Please, go do them because you are annoying and a misogynist, so who really cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do we call people who keep falling for 3 card Monte stupid?
> 
> Winners never quit, and quitters never win, but those who never quit and never win are idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marty, some of those women are low functioning and they aren't going to have their IQ tatooed on their foreheads.  They are always going to work in low wage jobs. Obviously not all but there are many women that will believe that shit over and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and most of these men are low functioning, care to give them a pass as well for being stupid?
Click to expand...


If you implemented my standards you could tell them apart. That is a problem.


----------



## ChrisL

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, with some of you men here, it is always the women's faults.
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not with today's societal acceptance and pushing of abortion the responsibility has been taken off the man to a large degree. Gone is the day she gets to trap him into marriage.   Oh, he still pays for fathering her child lots of times, but she is the decision maker.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, I am not pro abortion, but I fail to see your point, considering we are speaking of women who decided to KEEP their children and now are getting a bad rap for that too.  Perhaps THAT is why they get abortions?


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit!  I'm saying there are women AND men who are going to behave in this manner.  It is not just ONE gender at fault, as the OP suggests.  Why do women "allow", etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only bullshit is that you think someone else may be responsible for your decision to screw anyone. If you feel like fucking around ... Fine ... Just quit blaming someone else for your whoring.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> Exactly.  That goes for the men too.  They are out there creating children with these women and bear the same responsibility and sometimes more.



Well ... I certainly won't argue with that fact.

If you want to fuck around and be a whore making babies with no regard for your personal responsibility ... I am absolutely certain you will find what you are looking for.

Just don't expect the idea a guy will screw a whore means the whore has to screw around.

.


----------



## ChrisL

There are SOME men and SOME women out there who behave poorly towards one another.  That certainly does not mean that, because a woman has a child or children from a prior relationship, that she is a "whore."  

I cannot even believe that people STILL think this way.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  That goes for the men too.  They are out there creating children with these women and bear the same responsibility and sometimes more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... I certainly won't argue with that fact.
> 
> If you want to fuck around and be a whore making babies with no regard for your personal responsibility ... I am absolutely certain you will find what you are looking for.
> 
> Just don't expect the idea a guy will screw a whore means the whore has to screw around.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


So, you think that a woman who has children from a prior relationship is a whore?


----------



## R.D.

ChrisL said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, with some of you men here, it is always the women's faults.
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not with today's societal acceptance and pushing of abortion the responsibility has been taken off the man to a large degree. Gone is the day she gets to trap him into marriage.   Oh, he still pays for fathering her child lots of times, but she is the decision maker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I am not pro abortion, but I fail to see your point, considering we are speaking of women who decided to KEEP their children and now are getting a bad rap for that too.  Perhaps THAT is why they get abortions?
Click to expand...

Being pro abortion isn't the point.   You trying to lay blame for these woman's choices on men in today's world is a fools game.

We are no longer living by the strict standards that once were as a society.   We wanted all the perks and we got them.  Gone are the days we can whine because he done us wrong


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


>



Play your fiddle ... At least you won't be fucking every Tom, Dick and Harry that comes knocking ... And reduce the chance you bring more children into your irresponsible lifestyle.

.


----------



## Disir

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Play your fiddle ... At least you won't be fucking every Tom, Dick and Harry that comes knocking ... And reduce the chance you bring more children into your irresponsible lifestyle.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Do the world a favor. Do not breed.


----------



## ChrisL

Sorry, but sex is a completely natural human instinct for both men and women.  If it weren't we would not reproduce.  Now, sometimes people make mistakes and give in to temptation.  I'm willing to give people the benefit of the doubt instead of assuming that because a woman has children, that she is a "whore" necessarily.  To me, that is just kind of ignorant.  There could be a multitude of reasons why she had prior relationships that didn't work out.  

If I met a guy who had children from a prior relationship, and he was a nice enough guy, I would certainly not hold that against him.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Play your fiddle ... At least you won't be fucking every Tom, Dick and Harry that comes knocking ... And reduce the chance you bring more children into your irresponsible lifestyle.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Well, I don't do that, so  . . .  I think you're addressing the wrong person.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  That goes for the men too.  They are out there creating children with these women and bear the same responsibility and sometimes more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... I certainly won't argue with that fact.
> 
> If you want to fuck around and be a whore making babies with no regard for your personal responsibility ... I am absolutely certain you will find what you are looking for.
> 
> Just don't expect the idea a guy will screw a whore means the whore has to screw around.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think that a woman who has children from a prior relationship is a whore?
Click to expand...


I have stated several times ... That woman who cannot accept her responsibility ... And keeps having multiple babies with multiple partners ... Is whoring around.

If you need that clarified any further ... Or cannot understand that a mistake is acceptable as long as you learn from it and quit whoring around ... I will be glad to explain it to you further.

.


----------



## R.D.

ChrisL said:


> There are SOME men and SOME women out there who behave poorly towards one another.  That certainly does not mean that, because a woman has a child or children from a prior relationship, that she is a "whore."
> 
> I cannot even believe that people STILL think this way.


Are you deliberately missing the issue so you can pretend male sluts are inferior to female sluts?


----------



## ChrisL

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, with some of you men here, it is always the women's faults.
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not with today's societal acceptance and pushing of abortion the responsibility has been taken off the man to a large degree. Gone is the day she gets to trap him into marriage.   Oh, he still pays for fathering her child lots of times, but she is the decision maker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I am not pro abortion, but I fail to see your point, considering we are speaking of women who decided to KEEP their children and now are getting a bad rap for that too.  Perhaps THAT is why they get abortions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being pro abortion isn't the point.   You trying to lay blame for these woman's choices on men in today's world is a fools game.
> 
> We are no longer living by the strict standards that once were as a society.   We wanted all the perks and we got them.  Gone are the days we can whine because he done us wrong
Click to expand...


When men impregnate teens (which are a LARGE portion of single moms, which is what we are talking about), then yes, they are more to blame than the teen girl.  When men lie to get with women, then, yes, they are more to blame than the woman for believing their lies.  Perhaps she is stupid, but the men in such circumstances are deceitful and wrong.  

In any other instance, both need to take responsibility for their actions.  They BOTH decided to have sex consensual, so one is not more to blame than the other.  The man is just as capable of keeping his penis in his pants.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Play your fiddle ... At least you won't be fucking every Tom, Dick and Harry that comes knocking ... And reduce the chance you bring more children into your irresponsible lifestyle.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't do that, so  . . .  I think you're addressing the wrong person.
Click to expand...


You posted the fiddle ... Not me.
You want to argue you don't have the deciding responsibility to keep your legs shut ... Not me.

If the shoe fits wear it ... If a woman cannot keep her legs shut ... She is fucking around.

.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  That goes for the men too.  They are out there creating children with these women and bear the same responsibility and sometimes more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... I certainly won't argue with that fact.
> 
> If you want to fuck around and be a whore making babies with no regard for your personal responsibility ... I am absolutely certain you will find what you are looking for.
> 
> Just don't expect the idea a guy will screw a whore means the whore has to screw around.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think that a woman who has children from a prior relationship is a whore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stated several times ... That woman who cannot accept her responsibility ... And keeps having multiple babies with multiple partners ... Is whoring around.
> 
> If you need that clarified any further ... Or cannot understand that a mistake is acceptable as long as you learn from it and quit whoring around ... I will be glad to explain it to you further.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I never denied that.  I only said that the man who has sex with her is just as culpable, so I don't know what your problem is (unless it is a teen - then the man is more responsible - even if she IS whoring around).


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Play your fiddle ... At least you won't be fucking every Tom, Dick and Harry that comes knocking ... And reduce the chance you bring more children into your irresponsible lifestyle.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't do that, so  . . .  I think you're addressing the wrong person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted the fiddle ... Not me.
> You want to argue you don't have the deciding responsibility to keep your legs shut ... Not me.
> 
> If the shoe fits wear it ... If a woman cannot keep her legs shut ... She is fucking around.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


And the same goes for the men.    The women can't whore around without the men to do it with.


----------



## High_Gravity

Disir said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times can you squeeze blood out of a rock? paternity courts are a joke usually. Most of the guys doing this crap have no real means of livelyhood anyway (legal at least). So the state picks up the bill, no one tells the people to knock it off, and the cycle of 36 year old grandma's continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it evidently hasn't gotten rid of the problem. Using paternity courts to solve this is like bailing out the boat with a bucket after it has already sunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because it  doesn't gel with your anti progressive stance.  It took a federal law for men to have to pay child support. A federal law.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is disagreeing with the idea you find it necessary to blame anyone (especially men in general) ... For the fact a woman keeps screwing multiple men and making multiple babies.
> 
> I am willing to suggest that ideas like that are exactly why some women keep making multiple babies with multiple partners with no regards to their responsibilities concerning the necessity to stop screwing around.
> 
> High Gravity and others have consistently pointed out your ideas on the matter are a huge part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Grow up.  High Gravity has consistently said that men are not a problem because they are horn dogs and thus, not responsible*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where I have said men are not responsible, I said they are horney yes, but I never said they bare no responsibility here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's implied here:
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.
> 
> Here:
> Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.
> 
> And the horndog post.
Click to expand...

 
And? is that incorrect? men have the option to just leave or terminate their parental rights, do the women have that option unless they choose to abort?


----------



## R.D.

ChrisL said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, with some of you men here, it is always the women's faults.
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not with today's societal acceptance and pushing of abortion the responsibility has been taken off the man to a large degree. Gone is the day she gets to trap him into marriage.   Oh, he still pays for fathering her child lots of times, but she is the decision maker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I am not pro abortion, but I fail to see your point, considering we are speaking of women who decided to KEEP their children and now are getting a bad rap for that too.  Perhaps THAT is why they get abortions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being pro abortion isn't the point.   You trying to lay blame for these woman's choices on men in today's world is a fools game.
> 
> We are no longer living by the strict standards that once were as a society.   We wanted all the perks and we got them.  Gone are the days we can whine because he done us wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When men impregnate teens (which are a LARGE portion of single moms, which is what we are talking about), then yes, they are more to blame than the teen girl.  When men lie to get with women, then, yes, they are more to blame than the woman for believing their lies.  Perhaps she is stupid, but the men in such circumstances are deceitful and wrong.
> 
> In any other instance, both need to take responsibility for their actions.  They BOTH decided to have sex consensual, so one is not more to blame than the other.  The man is just as capable of keeping his penis in his pants.
Click to expand...

I've tried to follow the entire thread so when you changed the topic I missed it with teens.  I caught the retarded girls deflection and that one made me laugh.

You again deliberately miss the point.  She and only she has the choice to bring the life into this world.  You're yesteryear pretense that she is an innocent is wacked.   And the thread is why woman do this, not why guys do it.   It isn't that difficult to separate the two.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> And the same goes for the men.    The women can't whore around without the men to do it with.



Women are responsible for their own behavior. It doesn't matter what the man wants if the woman recognizes her responsibility to keep her legs shut.

I have no idea what world you live in if you think a woman has to jump in bed and spread her legs because a man wants to screw her ... That is just fucked up plain and simple.

Thank goodness there are women with more common sense than you demonstrate ... Or we would have babies running around like bunnies.

.


----------



## ChrisL

It's also funny how men act as if they "hate" whores when they really love them.  They love pornography and nude pictures.  They LOVE Kim Kardashian showing off her big giant butt and they LOVE Nikki Minage and her "Anaconda" song and her big giant disgusting butt.  Teen girls get SUCH mixed signals from society.  It's no wonder they're confused.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Back to the OP: Lack of parental guidance/authority figure while young, lack of morals, lack of self respect are all part of the reason. You could also add in a lack of life goals.


----------



## ChrisL

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, with some of you men here, it is always the women's faults.
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not with today's societal acceptance and pushing of abortion the responsibility has been taken off the man to a large degree. Gone is the day she gets to trap him into marriage.   Oh, he still pays for fathering her child lots of times, but she is the decision maker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I am not pro abortion, but I fail to see your point, considering we are speaking of women who decided to KEEP their children and now are getting a bad rap for that too.  Perhaps THAT is why they get abortions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being pro abortion isn't the point.   You trying to lay blame for these woman's choices on men in today's world is a fools game.
> 
> We are no longer living by the strict standards that once were as a society.   We wanted all the perks and we got them.  Gone are the days we can whine because he done us wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When men impregnate teens (which are a LARGE portion of single moms, which is what we are talking about), then yes, they are more to blame than the teen girl.  When men lie to get with women, then, yes, they are more to blame than the woman for believing their lies.  Perhaps she is stupid, but the men in such circumstances are deceitful and wrong.
> 
> In any other instance, both need to take responsibility for their actions.  They BOTH decided to have sex consensual, so one is not more to blame than the other.  The man is just as capable of keeping his penis in his pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've tried to follow the entire thread so when you changed the topic I missed it with teens.  I caught the retarded girls deflection and that one made me laugh.
> 
> You again deliberately miss the point.  She and only she has the choice to bring the life into this world.  You're yesteryear pretense that she is an innocent is wacked.   And the thread is why woman do this, not why guys do it.   It isn't that difficult to separate the two.
Click to expand...


Retired girls?  Sorry, I don't know what you are talking about.  I am simply stating that multiple children and "whoriness" goes both ways.   It's really not fair, IMO, to say "why do women ALLOW men to . . . "  The men made decisions here too.  They are not retards . . . I hope.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are there so many men out there fucking anything that moves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are there so many men out there fucking anything that moves?
> 
> And in some cases, even things that don't move.  Lol.
> 
> It's okay because men have a sex drive?  Women do not, so women have to control the men?  Maybe we should all start wearing burkas too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chastity belts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it weren't for whores, some of you might NEVER get laid.  Lol.
Click to expand...

 
So?


ChrisL said:


> It's also funny how men act as if they "hate" whores when they really love them.  They love pornography and nude pictures.  They LOVE Kim Kardashian showing off her big giant butt and they LOVE Nikki Minage and her "Anaconda" song and her big giant disgusting butt.  Teen girls get SUCH mixed signals from society.  It's no wonder they're confused.


 
Who hates "whores"? the only one talking about hating people is you. I have no issue with women or men being promiscous just be safe and use protection.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the same goes for the men.    The women can't whore around without the men to do it with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are responsible for their own behavior. It doesn't matter what the man wants if the woman recognizes her responsibility to keep her legs shut.
> 
> I have no idea what world you live in if you think a woman has to jump in bed and spread her legs because a man wants to screw her ... That is just fucked up plain and simple.
> 
> Thank goodness there are women with more common sense than you demonstrate ... Or we would have babies running around like bunnies.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Well, I only ever had one child and no abortions, so you are wrong  . . . again.  Lol!


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> It's also funny how men act as if they "hate" whores when they really love them.  They love pornography and nude pictures.  They LOVE Kim Kardashian showing off her big giant butt and they LOVE Nikki Minage and her "Anaconda" song and her big giant disgusting butt.  Teen girls get SUCH mixed signals from society.  It's no wonder they're confused.


 
Thats entertainment, it sounds like those teen girls need better parents who sit them down and tell them that your not supposed to act like Nikki Minaj in real life.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are there so many men out there fucking anything that moves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are there so many men out there fucking anything that moves?
> 
> And in some cases, even things that don't move.  Lol.
> 
> It's okay because men have a sex drive?  Women do not, so women have to control the men?  Maybe we should all start wearing burkas too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chastity belts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it weren't for whores, some of you might NEVER get laid.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also funny how men act as if they "hate" whores when they really love them.  They love pornography and nude pictures.  They LOVE Kim Kardashian showing off her big giant butt and they LOVE Nikki Minage and her "Anaconda" song and her big giant disgusting butt.  Teen girls get SUCH mixed signals from society.  It's no wonder they're confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who hates "whores"? the only one talking about hating people is you. I have no issue with women or men being promiscous just be safe and use protection.
Click to expand...


  You?  Who only tolerates the rug rats to have sex with moms.  Okay, that's a good idea.  Protection.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also funny how men act as if they "hate" whores when they really love them.  They love pornography and nude pictures.  They LOVE Kim Kardashian showing off her big giant butt and they LOVE Nikki Minage and her "Anaconda" song and her big giant disgusting butt.  Teen girls get SUCH mixed signals from society.  It's no wonder they're confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats entertainment, it sounds like those teen girls need better parents who sit them down and tell them that your not supposed to act like Nikki Minaj in real life.
Click to expand...


That is true, but the fact of the matter is, sadly, that is not always the case.  These are the stark cold realities of life, which is not always fair and can be quite brutal actually.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also funny how men act as if they "hate" whores when they really love them.  They love pornography and nude pictures.  They LOVE Kim Kardashian showing off her big giant butt and they LOVE Nikki Minage and her "Anaconda" song and her big giant disgusting butt.  Teen girls get SUCH mixed signals from society.  It's no wonder they're confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats entertainment, it sounds like those teen girls need better parents who sit them down and tell them that your not supposed to act like Nikki Minaj in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true, but the fact of the matter is, sadly, that is not always the case.  These are the stark cold realities of life, which is not always fair and can be quite brutal actually.
Click to expand...

 
I agree with you there.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, with some of you men here, it is always the women's faults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They bear responsibility for their actions, again in modern society the "innocent flower" defense doesn't cut it. You gals got equality, now all of a sudden you seem to want to give some of it back up.
> 
> Sorry, no refunds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhh.  Lol.  So THAT is what this is all about.    Who said that they do NOT bear responsibility?  I am stating that the men are just as much and, in some situations (when it's involving teens and very young adults), it can be MORE the man's fault because he will lie and manipulate.  True story.  That has NOTHING to do with equality.
Click to expand...


Your posts seem to lean towards the "innocent flower" theory. 
and blaming the men doesn't remove the fact that the consequences are born by the woman, usually because the type of man who does this is an uncaring cad. 

Therefore doesn't it make sense to tell our young women that fucking around with these guys is a bad idea?


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are there so many men out there fucking anything that moves?
> 
> And in some cases, even things that don't move.  Lol.
> 
> It's okay because men have a sex drive?  Women do not, so women have to control the men?  Maybe we should all start wearing burkas too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There aren't actually, however the ones that do spread themselves around. And these are the ones we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it comes right down to it, no matter how "holier than thou" men like to make themselves sound, they are the biggest sluts.
Click to expand...


 I thought calling someone a slut was judgmental and "bad"


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> It's also funny how men act as if they "hate" whores when they really love them.  They love pornography and nude pictures.  They LOVE Kim Kardashian showing off her big giant butt and they LOVE Nikki Minage and her "Anaconda" song and her big giant disgusting butt.  Teen girls get SUCH mixed signals from society.  It's no wonder they're confused.



Nobody gets pregnant when I whack off to some porn. (no one gets pregnant either when i have sex with my fiance either, but that's because I am 1) responsible and 2) I verify Birth control integrity EVERY TIME

I can wait until we want to have kids to dispense with the annoyance of condom use/ other methods.


----------



## R.D.

ChrisL said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not with today's societal acceptance and pushing of abortion the responsibility has been taken off the man to a large degree. Gone is the day she gets to trap him into marriage.   Oh, he still pays for fathering her child lots of times, but she is the decision maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I am not pro abortion, but I fail to see your point, considering we are speaking of women who decided to KEEP their children and now are getting a bad rap for that too.  Perhaps THAT is why they get abortions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being pro abortion isn't the point.   You trying to lay blame for these woman's choices on men in today's world is a fools game.
> 
> We are no longer living by the strict standards that once were as a society.   We wanted all the perks and we got them.  Gone are the days we can whine because he done us wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When men impregnate teens (which are a LARGE portion of single moms, which is what we are talking about), then yes, they are more to blame than the teen girl.  When men lie to get with women, then, yes, they are more to blame than the woman for believing their lies.  Perhaps she is stupid, but the men in such circumstances are deceitful and wrong.
> 
> In any other instance, both need to take responsibility for their actions.  They BOTH decided to have sex consensual, so one is not more to blame than the other.  The man is just as capable of keeping his penis in his pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've tried to follow the entire thread so when you changed the topic I missed it with teens.  I caught the retarded girls deflection and that one made me laugh.
> 
> You again deliberately miss the point.  She and only she has the choice to bring the life into this world.  You're yesteryear pretense that she is an innocent is wacked.   And the thread is why woman do this, not why guys do it.   It isn't that difficult to separate the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retired girls?  Sorry, I don't know what you are talking about.  I am simply stating that multiple children and "whoriness" goes both ways.   It's really not fair, IMO, to say "why do women ALLOW men to . . . "  The men made decisions here too.  They are not retards . . . I hope.
Click to expand...

Retarded (I'm fast )

The "it goes both ways is a deflection".   How many children a man fathers has absolutely zero to do with how many children a woman bears from multiple partners.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, with some of you men here, it is always the women's faults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They bear responsibility for their actions, again in modern society the "innocent flower" defense doesn't cut it. You gals got equality, now all of a sudden you seem to want to give some of it back up.
> 
> Sorry, no refunds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhh.  Lol.  So THAT is what this is all about.    Who said that they do NOT bear responsibility?  I am stating that the men are just as much and, in some situations (when it's involving teens and very young adults), it can be MORE the man's fault because he will lie and manipulate.  True story.  That has NOTHING to do with equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your posts seem to lean towards the "innocent flower" theory.
> and blaming the men doesn't remove the fact that the consequences are born by the woman, usually because the type of man who does this is an uncaring cad.
> 
> Therefore doesn't it make sense to tell our young women that fucking around with these guys is a bad idea?
Click to expand...


Sure, but some don't have such luxuries.  There are plenty of kids (teens) out there that no one cares about and that are taken advantage of.  I'm sorry, but there are men out there who, in particular, like and prefer sex with teen girls and will say and do anything to get it too, and it is not as unusual as you might think.  A lot of unplanned pregnancies are the result of troubled young girls without such role models in their lives who believe the lies that older men will tell them, so in those circumstances, I would say the men who do such things really need to take the brunt of responsibility for that type of behavior.  

And who is teaching our boys not to treat women that way as well?  Fathers should be talking with their sons too.


----------



## ChrisL

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I am not pro abortion, but I fail to see your point, considering we are speaking of women who decided to KEEP their children and now are getting a bad rap for that too.  Perhaps THAT is why they get abortions?
> 
> 
> 
> Being pro abortion isn't the point.   You trying to lay blame for these woman's choices on men in today's world is a fools game.
> 
> We are no longer living by the strict standards that once were as a society.   We wanted all the perks and we got them.  Gone are the days we can whine because he done us wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When men impregnate teens (which are a LARGE portion of single moms, which is what we are talking about), then yes, they are more to blame than the teen girl.  When men lie to get with women, then, yes, they are more to blame than the woman for believing their lies.  Perhaps she is stupid, but the men in such circumstances are deceitful and wrong.
> 
> In any other instance, both need to take responsibility for their actions.  They BOTH decided to have sex consensual, so one is not more to blame than the other.  The man is just as capable of keeping his penis in his pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've tried to follow the entire thread so when you changed the topic I missed it with teens.  I caught the retarded girls deflection and that one made me laugh.
> 
> You again deliberately miss the point.  She and only she has the choice to bring the life into this world.  You're yesteryear pretense that she is an innocent is wacked.   And the thread is why woman do this, not why guys do it.   It isn't that difficult to separate the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retired girls?  Sorry, I don't know what you are talking about.  I am simply stating that multiple children and "whoriness" goes both ways.   It's really not fair, IMO, to say "why do women ALLOW men to . . . "  The men made decisions here too.  They are not retards . . . I hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retarded (I'm fast )
> 
> The "it goes both ways is a deflection".   How many children a man fathers has absolutely zero to do with how many children a woman bears from multiple partners.
Click to expand...


How so?  Explain that please.  There are also many men who father multiple children, and the women are getting pregnant by men, correct?


----------



## NLT

High_Gravity said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually some woman like having children for the sake of having children.  They think they will fill a void and provide them a family they may not find otherwise.   My sister, 20 years your senior, was one of them. My brother married a woman like this....it didn't turn out well.   I don't agree with it and haven't seen it as a heathy way to rear kids , but it is what it is.   I completely understand your pov.
> 
> I'm one of 7 from a two parent but unstable home, so I suspect it comes from feeling of being unloved and lost  themselves growing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I see from women my age or younger they are ok having the kids for the extra benefits, (WIC, TANF) etc and the child support, the kids are a means to end in alot of cases.
Click to expand...

 I cant believe some liberal progressive has not called you a racist yet, HG


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are there so many men out there fucking anything that moves?
> 
> And in some cases, even things that don't move.  Lol.
> 
> It's okay because men have a sex drive?  Women do not, so women have to control the men?  Maybe we should all start wearing burkas too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There aren't actually, however the ones that do spread themselves around. And these are the ones we are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it comes right down to it, no matter how "holier than thou" men like to make themselves sound, they are the biggest sluts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought calling someone a slut was judgmental and "bad"
Click to expand...


I never said that.  I said that there are reasons behind such behaviors.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> Well, I only ever had one child and no abortions, so you are wrong  . . . again.  Lol!



Wrong about what ... The OP obviously doesn't address you?
I am also not at fault indicating women are responsible for their behavior.

I also indicated no one is perfect and mistakes happen ... But the outright decision to keep making the same mistake over and over would be idiotic and irresponsible.

.


----------



## High_Gravity

NLT said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually some woman like having children for the sake of having children.  They think they will fill a void and provide them a family they may not find otherwise.   My sister, 20 years your senior, was one of them. My brother married a woman like this....it didn't turn out well.   I don't agree with it and haven't seen it as a heathy way to rear kids , but it is what it is.   I completely understand your pov.
> 
> I'm one of 7 from a two parent but unstable home, so I suspect it comes from feeling of being unloved and lost  themselves growing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I see from women my age or younger they are ok having the kids for the extra benefits, (WIC, TANF) etc and the child support, the kids are a means to end in alot of cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant believe some liberal progressive has not called you a racist yet, HG
Click to expand...

 
Its coming, LOL!


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, with some of you men here, it is always the women's faults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They bear responsibility for their actions, again in modern society the "innocent flower" defense doesn't cut it. You gals got equality, now all of a sudden you seem to want to give some of it back up.
> 
> Sorry, no refunds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhh.  Lol.  So THAT is what this is all about.    Who said that they do NOT bear responsibility?  I am stating that the men are just as much and, in some situations (when it's involving teens and very young adults), it can be MORE the man's fault because he will lie and manipulate.  True story.  That has NOTHING to do with equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your posts seem to lean towards the "innocent flower" theory.
> and blaming the men doesn't remove the fact that the consequences are born by the woman, usually because the type of man who does this is an uncaring cad.
> 
> Therefore doesn't it make sense to tell our young women that fucking around with these guys is a bad idea?
Click to expand...


Look, you just say that the man is an uncaring cad, but yet the woman is responsible.  Why is this?  Why is the man not responsible for HIS role, being an uncaring cad?


----------



## Disir

High_Gravity said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it evidently hasn't gotten rid of the problem. Using paternity courts to solve this is like bailing out the boat with a bucket after it has already sunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Because it  doesn't gel with your anti progressive stance.  It took a federal law for men to have to pay child support. A federal law.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? Because you said so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is disagreeing with the idea you find it necessary to blame anyone (especially men in general) ... For the fact a woman keeps screwing multiple men and making multiple babies.
> 
> I am willing to suggest that ideas like that are exactly why some women keep making multiple babies with multiple partners with no regards to their responsibilities concerning the necessity to stop screwing around.
> 
> High Gravity and others have consistently pointed out your ideas on the matter are a huge part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Grow up.  High Gravity has consistently said that men are not a problem because they are horn dogs and thus, not responsible*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where I have said men are not responsible, I said they are horney yes, but I never said they bare no responsibility here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's implied here:
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.
> 
> Here:
> Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.
> 
> And the horndog post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? is that incorrect? men have the option to just leave or terminate their parental rights, do the women have that option unless they choose to abort?
Click to expand...


It's only acceptable in your world.  It lasts only as long as you continue to applaud it.  Responsibility works both ways.  Excusing responsibility because men are horn dogs is not viable.

Terminating parental rights?  No.  Not really.  The courts usually think that even dickhead dads are still worthy dads. Even if the dads don't pay child support they cannot be kept from seeing the kids.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I only ever had one child and no abortions, so you are wrong  . . . again.  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong about what ... The OP obviously doesn't address you?
> I am also not at fault indicating women are responsible for their behavior.
> 
> I also indicated no one is perfect and mistakes happen ... But the outright decision to keep making the same mistake over and over would be idiotic and irresponsible.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


That's the whole point.  Some people ARE idiotic and irresponsible, men and women.  These men are also responsible for THEIR decisions to get involved with these women and having sex with them too!  WTH?


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> Look, you just say that the man is an uncaring cad, but yet the woman is responsible.  Why is this?  Why is the man not responsible for HIS role, being an uncaring cad?



The men are responsible for their role ... It just doesn't absolve or diminish the responsibility of the woman.

.


----------



## ChrisL

Maybe the men are uncaring cads, maybe the women are dumb bimbos . . . how are they MORE responsible than the men who have sex with them and impregnate them?


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> That's the whole point.  Some people ARE idiotic and irresponsible, men and women.  These men are also responsible for THEIR decisions to get involved with these women and having sex with them too!  WTH?



Everyone is responsible for their own behavior ... Including who they screw.
Until you can accept that ... You will continue to miss any point made.

.


----------



## Care4all

If men are naturally horn dogs and are just following this nature within them, then women are natural baby making machines and are just following this nature, within them...

Those who don't have babies when having sex due to artificial birth control, ARE the UNNATURAL ones.


----------



## ChrisL

Care4all said:


> If men are naturally horn dogs and just following this nature within them, then women are natural baby making machines and are just following this nature, within them...
> 
> Those who don't have babies when having sex due to artificial birth control, ARE the UNNATURAL ones.


----------



## High_Gravity

Disir said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it evidently hasn't gotten rid of the problem. Using paternity courts to solve this is like bailing out the boat with a bucket after it has already sunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Because it  doesn't gel with your anti progressive stance.  It took a federal law for men to have to pay child support. A federal law.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is disagreeing with the idea you find it necessary to blame anyone (especially men in general) ... For the fact a woman keeps screwing multiple men and making multiple babies.
> 
> I am willing to suggest that ideas like that are exactly why some women keep making multiple babies with multiple partners with no regards to their responsibilities concerning the necessity to stop screwing around.
> 
> High Gravity and others have consistently pointed out your ideas on the matter are a huge part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Grow up.  High Gravity has consistently said that men are not a problem because they are horn dogs and thus, not responsible*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where I have said men are not responsible, I said they are horney yes, but I never said they bare no responsibility here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's implied here:
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.
> 
> Here:
> Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.
> 
> And the horndog post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? is that incorrect? men have the option to just leave or terminate their parental rights, do the women have that option unless they choose to abort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's only acceptable in your world.  It lasts only as long as you continue to applaud it.  Responsibility works both ways.  Excusing responsibility because men are horn dogs is not viable.
> 
> Terminating parental rights?  No.  Not really.  The courts usually think that even dickhead dads are still worthy dads. Even if the dad's don't pay child support they cannot be kept from seeing the kids.
Click to expand...

 
My world? these jokers that get the women pregnant can just walk away, I know a girl right now who has 2 kids from her previous marriage and is now pregnant with her third child from a new boyfriend, well the boyfriend has decided he wants no part of this and hes gone, now this young lady is stuck with 2 young girls and a third child on the way with no help, she can file for child support sure, but the guy is just not interested. This happens all the time in America now, if the man really doesn't care besides a cut out of his check, the child is not a real burden on his life.


----------



## Care4all

ChrisL said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> If men are naturally horn dogs and just following this nature within them, then women are natural baby making machines and are just following this nature, within them...
> 
> Those who don't have babies when having sex due to artificial birth control, ARE the UNNATURAL ones.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

BlackSand said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can think what you want. I know single mothers and divorced women but none of them as of yet have kids from multiple men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the appropriate question would be ... "Where do you live".
> 
> I won't suggest that it is a norm in all circumstances or locations ... Nor should I suggest that I have personal friends that have multiple children from multiple fathers in excess of two.
> 
> But hey ... You cannot avoid the fact there are regions of the country where demographics allow for different associations ... And what you see or are personally aware of is restricted to where you live.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Except I know people and am related to people that live all over the country.


----------



## High_Gravity

Care4all said:


> If men are naturally horn dogs and are just following this nature within them, then women are natural baby making machines and are just following this nature, within them...
> 
> Those who don't have babies when having sex due to artificial birth control, ARE the UNNATURAL ones.


 
Well the worlds got to keep going some kind of way.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> Maybe the men are uncaring cads, maybe the women are dumb bimbos . . . how are they MORE responsible than the men who have sex with them and impregnate them?



Considering they get stuck with the end result, the HAVE to be more responsible. You are thinking of culpability, not responsibility.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Because it  doesn't gel with your anti progressive stance.  It took a federal law for men to have to pay child support. A federal law.
> *Grow up.  High Gravity has consistently said that men are not a problem because they are horn dogs and thus, not responsible*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where I have said men are not responsible, I said they are horney yes, but I never said they bare no responsibility here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's implied here:
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.
> 
> Here:
> Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.
> 
> And the horndog post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? is that incorrect? men have the option to just leave or terminate their parental rights, do the women have that option unless they choose to abort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's only acceptable in your world.  It lasts only as long as you continue to applaud it.  Responsibility works both ways.  Excusing responsibility because men are horn dogs is not viable.
> 
> Terminating parental rights?  No.  Not really.  The courts usually think that even dickhead dads are still worthy dads. Even if the dad's don't pay child support they cannot be kept from seeing the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My world? these jokers that get the women pregnant can just walk away, I know a girl right now who has 2 kids from her previous marriage and is now pregnant with her third child from a new boyfriend, well the boyfriend has decided he wants no part of this and hes gone, now this young lady is stuck with 2 young girls and a third child on the way with no help, she can file for child support sure, but the guy is just not interested. This happens all the time in America now, if the man really doesn't care besides a cut out of his check, the child is not a real burden on his life.
Click to expand...


Well see, here it sounds to me like the man is the jerk and whore, he goes and makes a baby with her, and now he decides he doesn't want anything to do with her?  How is this her fault?  Maybe she needs a crystal ball or something?  How would she know he was going to up and leave her pregnant?  

Or are you insinuating that women should remain virgins until they get married?  Don't forget that it means you single guys won't be having sex until you get married either.  Lol.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, with some of you men here, it is always the women's faults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They bear responsibility for their actions, again in modern society the "innocent flower" defense doesn't cut it. You gals got equality, now all of a sudden you seem to want to give some of it back up.
> 
> Sorry, no refunds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhh.  Lol.  So THAT is what this is all about.    Who said that they do NOT bear responsibility?  I am stating that the men are just as much and, in some situations (when it's involving teens and very young adults), it can be MORE the man's fault because he will lie and manipulate.  True story.  That has NOTHING to do with equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your posts seem to lean towards the "innocent flower" theory.
> and blaming the men doesn't remove the fact that the consequences are born by the woman, usually because the type of man who does this is an uncaring cad.
> 
> Therefore doesn't it make sense to tell our young women that fucking around with these guys is a bad idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, you just say that the man is an uncaring cad, but yet the woman is responsible.  Why is this?  Why is the man not responsible for HIS role, being an uncaring cad?
Click to expand...


Maybe because I see a difference between culpability, and responsibility. Its a slight difference, but it is different.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the men are uncaring cads, maybe the women are dumb bimbos . . . how are they MORE responsible than the men who have sex with them and impregnate them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering they get stuck with the end result, the HAVE to be more responsible. You are thinking of culpability, not responsibility.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  The men have to pay child support, etc.  They are financially responsible for their offspring.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, with some of you men here, it is always the women's faults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They bear responsibility for their actions, again in modern society the "innocent flower" defense doesn't cut it. You gals got equality, now all of a sudden you seem to want to give some of it back up.
> 
> Sorry, no refunds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhh.  Lol.  So THAT is what this is all about.    Who said that they do NOT bear responsibility?  I am stating that the men are just as much and, in some situations (when it's involving teens and very young adults), it can be MORE the man's fault because he will lie and manipulate.  True story.  That has NOTHING to do with equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your posts seem to lean towards the "innocent flower" theory.
> and blaming the men doesn't remove the fact that the consequences are born by the woman, usually because the type of man who does this is an uncaring cad.
> 
> Therefore doesn't it make sense to tell our young women that fucking around with these guys is a bad idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, you just say that the man is an uncaring cad, but yet the woman is responsible.  Why is this?  Why is the man not responsible for HIS role, being an uncaring cad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because I see a difference between culpability, and responsibility. Its a slight difference, but it is different.
Click to expand...


Just because they may have to pay in a different way, they still have to pay though.


----------



## Ravi

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guess whenever a female BELIEVES what a man tells her, she is stupid.  Never believe what men tell you.  They are only trying to get in your pants.  Well, if I felt THAT way, I would truly be a man hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certain guys are only after getting in a woman's pants, the type that will father 4 kids with 3 moms and not feel bad at all about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's the _women _who are at fault?  Why are the women at fault?  Because they should keep their legs closed until they get a proposal?
> 
> What about the men who impregnate teen girls?  Of course the girls are stupid!!!  They are still little girls in the mind!  They aren't aware of how some men are!  Young girls do NOT realize how men think.  They think these guys think they are pretty and wonderful, and they are EASY to manipulate.  So, when it comes to these types of situations, it is more the man's fault.  A 16-year-old child is too young to consent to sex because he/she doesn't really know what they are doing at all.
Click to expand...

Don't worry about it! As long as you never fall in love and get married AND prevent yourself from having a child from another man you can't be considered a slut! Or something like that....these guys are morons.


----------



## R.D.

ChrisL said:


> Retarded (I'm fast )
> 
> The "it goes both ways is a deflection".   How many children a man fathers has absolutely zero to do with how many children a woman bears from multiple partners.



How so?  Explain that please.  There are also many men who father multiple children, and the women are getting pregnant by men, correct?[/QUOTE]
What any other person does with his or her life does not take away the responsibility of someone else.   Woman having many children with multiple partners is their choice.  Period.  Contraception,abstinence and abortion are all tools available to us all today.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> Maybe the men are uncaring cads, maybe the women are dumb bimbos . . . how are they MORE responsible than the men who have sex with them and impregnate them?



You are the one who wants to suggest that a woman is not responsible for her own actions. We didn't suggest that men don't play their part. 

You brought up the men to diminish the fact women are responsible for their actions. As a woman, I can assure you that is not the case. 

.


----------



## ChrisL

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retarded (I'm fast )
> 
> The "it goes both ways is a deflection".   How many children a man fathers has absolutely zero to do with how many children a woman bears from multiple partners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?  Explain that please.  There are also many men who father multiple children, and the women are getting pregnant by men, correct?
Click to expand...

What any other person does with his or her life does not take away the responsibility of someone else.   Woman having many children with multiple partners is their choice.  Period.  Contraception,abstinence and abortion are all tools available to us all today.[/QUOTE]

And the men who have impregnated these women?


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the men are uncaring cads, maybe the women are dumb bimbos . . . how are they MORE responsible than the men who have sex with them and impregnate them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who wants to suggest that a woman is not responsible for her own actions. We didn't suggest that men don't play their part.
> 
> You brought up the men to diminish the fact women are responsible for their actions. As a woman, I can assure you that is not the case.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I did not say she was not responsible for her actions anywhere.  I said the men who have sex with the women are just as responsible, and in some cases more responsible.


----------



## ChrisL

^^^  
Actually, that should probably be more "irresponsible."  Lol.


----------



## BlackSand

Ravi said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can think what you want. I know single mothers and divorced women but none of them as of yet have kids from multiple men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the appropriate question would be ... "Where do you live".
> 
> I won't suggest that it is a norm in all circumstances or locations ... Nor should I suggest that I have personal friends that have multiple children from multiple fathers in excess of two.
> 
> But hey ... You cannot avoid the fact there are regions of the country where demographics allow for different associations ... And what you see or are personally aware of is restricted to where you live.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except I know people and am related to people that live all over the country.
Click to expand...


Same here ... And women described in the OP are not hard to find no matter who you know.

.


----------



## R.D.

ChrisL said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retarded (I'm fast )
> 
> The "it goes both ways is a deflection".   How many children a man fathers has absolutely zero to do with how many children a woman bears from multiple partners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?  Explain that please.  There are also many men who father multiple children, and the women are getting pregnant by men, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What any other person does with his or her life does not take away the responsibility of someone else.   Woman having many children with multiple partners is their choice.  Period.  Contraception,abstinence and abortion are all tools available to us all today.
Click to expand...


And the men who have impregnated these women?[/QUOTE]
You continue to deflect.

What of them?  Are they victims, have they been used, were they lied to, were they tricked, was she a predator?   The point is it doesn't matter, she can't get pregnant alone, the responsibility of a single woman conceiving fall on her.  The choice to give birth is singularly hers.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> I did not say she was not responsible for her actions anywhere.  I said the men who have sex with the women are just as responsible, and in some cases more responsible.



If you want to subjugate your responsibility to men in any way, shape or form ... Then you are not expressing any idea I am interested in. I will remain responsible for my behavior no matter what a man wants.

.


----------



## Disir

High_Gravity said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Because it  doesn't gel with your anti progressive stance.  It took a federal law for men to have to pay child support. A federal law.
> *Grow up.  High Gravity has consistently said that men are not a problem because they are horn dogs and thus, not responsible*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where I have said men are not responsible, I said they are horney yes, but I never said they bare no responsibility here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's implied here:
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.
> 
> Here:
> Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.
> 
> And the horndog post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? is that incorrect? men have the option to just leave or terminate their parental rights, do the women have that option unless they choose to abort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's only acceptable in your world.  It lasts only as long as you continue to applaud it.  Responsibility works both ways.  Excusing responsibility because men are horn dogs is not viable.
> 
> Terminating parental rights?  No.  Not really.  The courts usually think that even dickhead dads are still worthy dads. Even if the dad's don't pay child support they cannot be kept from seeing the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My world? these jokers that get the women pregnant can just walk away, I know a girl right now who has 2 kids from her previous marriage and is now pregnant with her third child from a new boyfriend, well the boyfriend has decided he wants no part of this and hes gone, now this young lady is stuck with 2 young girls and a third child on the way with no help, she can file for child support sure, but the guy is just not interested. This happens all the time in America now, if the man really doesn't care besides a cut out of his check, the child is not a real burden on his life.
Click to expand...


But, hey you'll tolerate those rugrats for the sex, amiright?

Do you want me to list the situations and people I know? We all know someone or some situation.  

This is not a new phenomena, guy.  Collective amnesia pisses me off.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

People have to take responsibility for themselves (goes both ways, not just for one sex). Just because someone is divorced/single/married fooling around, etc doesn't give them a pass on doing the right thing. Don't want kids? Don't want to take a chance on having one? Don't want the responsibility? Aren't 100% sure that the person that's feeding you a line of BS really means what they say? The answer is simple: Stick to your morals and don't go sleeping around. Of course, some don't have any morals to begin with. If those can't take NO for an answer, then it's the wrong person for you. If those can't understand why another wouldn't want to do what they say, when they say, and how they say, then it's the wrong person.


----------



## ChrisL

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retarded (I'm fast )
> 
> The "it goes both ways is a deflection".   How many children a man fathers has absolutely zero to do with how many children a woman bears from multiple partners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?  Explain that please.  There are also many men who father multiple children, and the women are getting pregnant by men, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What any other person does with his or her life does not take away the responsibility of someone else.   Woman having many children with multiple partners is their choice.  Period.  Contraception,abstinence and abortion are all tools available to us all today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the men who have impregnated these women?
Click to expand...

You continue to deflect.

What of them?  Are they victims, have they been used, were they lied to, were they tricked, was she a predator?   The point is it doesn't matter, she can't get pregnant alone, the responsibility of a single woman conceiving fall on her.  The choice to give birth is singularly hers.[/QUOTE]

I disagree completely.  She cannot get pregnant without the sperm.  He is just as responsible, and in the case of teen pregnancy, the MAN is more responsible because he is an adult, and she is a child.  

Yes, I am sure on occasion there are women out there who would use a man to become pregnant, but that is quite rare.  It is more so the case that men use women for sex.  Are you going to say that isn't true?


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> People have to take responsibility for themselves (goes both ways, not just for one sex). Just because someone is divorced/single/married fooling around, etc doesn't give them a pass on doing the right thing. Don't want kids? Don't want to take a chance on having one? Don't want the responsibility? Aren't 100% sure that the person that's feeding you a line of BS really means what they say? The answer is simple: Stick to your morals and don't go sleeping around. Of course, some don't have any morals to begin with. If those can't take NO for an answer, then it's the wrong person for you. If those can't understand why another wouldn't want to do what they say, when they say, and how they say, then it's the wrong person.


You bring up a good point here.    It seems some are trying to place their morality on those women and make excuses, instead of accepting those woman made their choices.   I can respect their right to choose, but I don't have to respect their choices.


----------



## ChrisL

Why are the men excused for using women for sex (which makes them kind of bad people), but the women are held responsible for their stupidity or irresponsibility?  I will NEVER understand that way of thinking.  Stupidity and irresponsibility are not gender specific.


----------



## ChrisL

R.D. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have to take responsibility for themselves (goes both ways, not just for one sex). Just because someone is divorced/single/married fooling around, etc doesn't give them a pass on doing the right thing. Don't want kids? Don't want to take a chance on having one? Don't want the responsibility? Aren't 100% sure that the person that's feeding you a line of BS really means what they say? The answer is simple: Stick to your morals and don't go sleeping around. Of course, some don't have any morals to begin with. If those can't take NO for an answer, then it's the wrong person for you. If those can't understand why another wouldn't want to do what they say, when they say, and how they say, then it's the wrong person.
> 
> 
> 
> You bring up a good point here.    It seems some are trying to place their morality on those women and make excuses, instead of accepting those woman made their choices.   I can respect their right to choose, but I don't have to respect their choices.
Click to expand...


It seems to me that some people are trying to lie ALL the blame on the women and excuse the men for their bad behavior, as a "men will be men and women beware" scenario.  Well, not all women are smart enough, some are emotionally damaged, etc., so that is just not a realistic viewpoint to hold, IMO.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

[QUOTE="ChrisL, post: 10315073, member: 50165"

I disagree completely.  She cannot get pregnant without the sperm.  He is just as responsible, and in the case of teen pregnancy, the MAN is more responsible because he is an adult, and she is a child. 

Yes, I am sure on occasion there are women out there who would use a man to become pregnant, but that is quite rare.  It is more so the case that men use women for sex.  Are you going to say that isn't true?[/QUOTE]

The teen is responsible for herself. If she can't say NO, then she'll be dealing with the consequences later. Obviously, she was never taught right from wrong, how to respect herself, and that she doesn't need someone in her life. If she says NO and the other doesn't comply, then she needs to report it as rape ASAP.


----------



## ChrisL

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> [QUOTE="ChrisL, post: 10315073, member: 50165"
> 
> I disagree completely.  She cannot get pregnant without the sperm.  He is just as responsible, and in the case of teen pregnancy, the MAN is more responsible because he is an adult, and she is a child.
> 
> Yes, I am sure on occasion there are women out there who would use a man to become pregnant, but that is quite rare.  It is more so the case that men use women for sex.  Are you going to say that isn't true?



The teen is responsible for herself. If she can't say NO, then she'll be dealing with the consequences later. Obviously, she was never taught right from wrong, how to respect herself, and that she doesn't need someone in her life. If she says NO and the other doesn't comply, then she needs to report it as rape ASAP.[/QUOTE]

That is exactly right.  This is the point I'm trying to make.  There are plenty of girls out there who will and do have sex, and there are plenty of men out there willing to have sex with them and even impregnate them.  FACT.


----------



## R.D.

ChrisL said:


> I disagree completely.  She cannot get pregnant without the sperm.  He is just as responsible, and in the case of teen pregnancy, the MAN is more responsible because he is an adult, and she is a child.
> 
> Yes, I am sure on occasion there are women out there who would use a man to become pregnant, but that is quite rare.  It is more so the case that men use women for sex.  Are you going to say that isn't true?


Sperm banks 

How she goes about getting it is 100% her choice 

I'm not about to argue that men are worse than woman on the topic.


----------



## ChrisL

We do NOT live in an ideal world.  We never will live in an ideal world.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ChrisL said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have to take responsibility for themselves (goes both ways, not just for one sex). Just because someone is divorced/single/married fooling around, etc doesn't give them a pass on doing the right thing. Don't want kids? Don't want to take a chance on having one? Don't want the responsibility? Aren't 100% sure that the person that's feeding you a line of BS really means what they say? The answer is simple: Stick to your morals and don't go sleeping around. Of course, some don't have any morals to begin with. If those can't take NO for an answer, then it's the wrong person for you. If those can't understand why another wouldn't want to do what they say, when they say, and how they say, then it's the wrong person.
> 
> 
> 
> You bring up a good point here.    It seems some are trying to place their morality on those women and make excuses, instead of accepting those woman made their choices.   I can respect their right to choose, but I don't have to respect their choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me that some people are trying to lie ALL the blame on the women and excuse the men for their bad behavior, as a "men will be men and women beware" scenario.  Well, not all women are smart enough, some are emotionally damaged, etc., so that is just not a realistic viewpoint to hold, IMO.
Click to expand...


Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.


----------



## ChrisL

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree completely.  She cannot get pregnant without the sperm.  He is just as responsible, and in the case of teen pregnancy, the MAN is more responsible because he is an adult, and she is a child.
> 
> Yes, I am sure on occasion there are women out there who would use a man to become pregnant, but that is quite rare.  It is more so the case that men use women for sex.  Are you going to say that isn't true?
> 
> 
> 
> Sperm banks
> 
> How she goes about getting it is 100% her choice
> 
> I'm not about to argue that men are worse than woman on the topic.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have to take responsibility for themselves (goes both ways, not just for one sex). Just because someone is divorced/single/married fooling around, etc doesn't give them a pass on doing the right thing. Don't want kids? Don't want to take a chance on having one? Don't want the responsibility? Aren't 100% sure that the person that's feeding you a line of BS really means what they say? The answer is simple: Stick to your morals and don't go sleeping around. Of course, some don't have any morals to begin with. If those can't take NO for an answer, then it's the wrong person for you. If those can't understand why another wouldn't want to do what they say, when they say, and how they say, then it's the wrong person.
> 
> 
> 
> You bring up a good point here.    It seems some are trying to place their morality on those women and make excuses, instead of accepting those woman made their choices.   I can respect their right to choose, but I don't have to respect their choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me that some people are trying to lie ALL the blame on the women and excuse the men for their bad behavior, as a "men will be men and women beware" scenario.  Well, not all women are smart enough, some are emotionally damaged, etc., so that is just not a realistic viewpoint to hold, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
Click to expand...


Because some people are going to do these things.  Some people do not have good role models in their lives, maybe they were abused, etc.

Again, it is not an ideal world that we live in.


----------



## ChrisL

As a matter of fact, a lot of people who have suffered from abuse act out in a sexual way.  A lot of women who were sexually abused will either completely withdraw from sex, or be very promiscuous.  Sometimes, although I think it's rare, even young children who were abused will act out in a sexually aggressive manner because they believe this is normal.  

I know that's off topic, but it is just one reason to explain promiscuity.  Sadly, yes, there are a children out there who do not have very happy or good lives.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ChrisL said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have to take responsibility for themselves (goes both ways, not just for one sex). Just because someone is divorced/single/married fooling around, etc doesn't give them a pass on doing the right thing. Don't want kids? Don't want to take a chance on having one? Don't want the responsibility? Aren't 100% sure that the person that's feeding you a line of BS really means what they say? The answer is simple: Stick to your morals and don't go sleeping around. Of course, some don't have any morals to begin with. If those can't take NO for an answer, then it's the wrong person for you. If those can't understand why another wouldn't want to do what they say, when they say, and how they say, then it's the wrong person.
> 
> 
> 
> You bring up a good point here.    It seems some are trying to place their morality on those women and make excuses, instead of accepting those woman made their choices.   I can respect their right to choose, but I don't have to respect their choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me that some people are trying to lie ALL the blame on the women and excuse the men for their bad behavior, as a "men will be men and women beware" scenario.  Well, not all women are smart enough, some are emotionally damaged, etc., so that is just not a realistic viewpoint to hold, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because some people are going to do these things.  Some people do not have good role models in their lives, maybe they were abused, etc.
Click to expand...


Being abused is no excuse. Neither is not having role models. That's simply making an excuse for bad behavior. 

I know people that were abused and grew up practically raising themselves. None of them have had kids by several different people. In fact, quite a few of them went on to be professors at a local college. One has 3 degrees, another has 2. One got married to a woman that abused him. (He had to leave the area after filing for divorce due to threats from her.) 

Point is, making excuses is pretty much writing off someone's behavior just because that person expects it. They're hurting themselves more than they're hurting others.


----------



## BlackSand

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> The teen is responsible for herself. If she can't say NO, then she'll be dealing with the consequences later. Obviously, she was never taught right from wrong, how to respect herself, and that she doesn't need someone in her life. If she says NO and the other doesn't comply, then she needs to report it as rape ASAP.



I am not giving a teen a pass on responsibility for their actions ... But I can accept that people make mistakes and can learn from them. 

The issues discussed had a lot more to do with the idea people keep making the same mistake over and over. Either that is the product of absolute dysfunction associated with a complete lack of moral guidance ... Or the parties involved are intentionally or recklessly negligent.

Consequences are one of the many ways we learn and should become more responsible. Ignoring those consequences and continuing the same behavior is irresponsible.

.


----------



## ChrisL

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have to take responsibility for themselves (goes both ways, not just for one sex). Just because someone is divorced/single/married fooling around, etc doesn't give them a pass on doing the right thing. Don't want kids? Don't want to take a chance on having one? Don't want the responsibility? Aren't 100% sure that the person that's feeding you a line of BS really means what they say? The answer is simple: Stick to your morals and don't go sleeping around. Of course, some don't have any morals to begin with. If those can't take NO for an answer, then it's the wrong person for you. If those can't understand why another wouldn't want to do what they say, when they say, and how they say, then it's the wrong person.
> 
> 
> 
> You bring up a good point here.    It seems some are trying to place their morality on those women and make excuses, instead of accepting those woman made their choices.   I can respect their right to choose, but I don't have to respect their choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me that some people are trying to lie ALL the blame on the women and excuse the men for their bad behavior, as a "men will be men and women beware" scenario.  Well, not all women are smart enough, some are emotionally damaged, etc., so that is just not a realistic viewpoint to hold, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because some people are going to do these things.  Some people do not have good role models in their lives, maybe they were abused, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being abused is no excuse. Neither is not having role models. That's simply making an excuse for bad behavior.
> 
> I know people that were abused and grew up practically raising themselves. None of them have had kids by several different people. In fact, quite a few of them went on to be professors at a local college. One has 3 degrees, another has 2. One got married to a woman that abused him. (He had to leave the area after filing for divorce due to threats from her.)
> 
> Point is, making excuses is pretty much writing off someone's behavior just because that person expects it. They're hurting themselves more than they're hurting others.
Click to expand...


Everyone is different.  There are also different levels of abuse.  You would only be right if this was an ideal world where everyone is intelligent, thoughtful, not crazy, etc.  That is just not the case.


----------



## ChrisL

I only know one woman (that I can think of right now off hand) who has three children from one man and one child from another, but she is still married to her second husband (the father of her three children).  He also adopted her other child.  I've seen plenty of teens with babies, but it's usually one baby.  I think maybe this multiple babies with multiple dads (at least more than just two) is more of an inner city thing where there is a lot of poverty and a lot of problems that go along with it.  

Now I have seen the occasional young woman with a whole slew of children, but I cannot say if they are all her children or what the story might be.  I would think that would be something you could only know by talking with that person.


----------



## R.D.

ChrisL said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree completely.  She cannot get pregnant without the sperm.  He is just as responsible, and in the case of teen pregnancy, the MAN is more responsible because he is an adult, and she is a child.
> 
> Yes, I am sure on occasion there are women out there who would use a man to become pregnant, but that is quite rare.  It is more so the case that men use women for sex.  Are you going to say that isn't true?
> 
> 
> 
> Sperm banks
> 
> How she goes about getting it is 100% her choice
> 
> I'm not about to argue that men are worse than woman on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Roll you're eyes then two posts down try abuse as the excuse.   Men (boys) are abused too.   But it's still a deflection.  If an emotion unstable woman isn't wearing a sign you honestly believe the guy is at fault for her actions?  Your posts read like you do not give men any credit for anything except being horny and irresponsible.


----------



## ChrisL

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree completely.  She cannot get pregnant without the sperm.  He is just as responsible, and in the case of teen pregnancy, the MAN is more responsible because he is an adult, and she is a child.
> 
> Yes, I am sure on occasion there are women out there who would use a man to become pregnant, but that is quite rare.  It is more so the case that men use women for sex.  Are you going to say that isn't true?
> 
> 
> 
> Sperm banks
> 
> How she goes about getting it is 100% her choice
> 
> I'm not about to argue that men are worse than woman on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roll you're eyes then two posts down try abuse as the excuse.   Men (boys) are abused too.   But it's still a deflection.  If an emotion unstable woman isn't wearing a sign you honestly believe the guy is at fault for her actions?  Your posts read like you do not give men any credit for anything except being horny and irresponsible.
Click to expand...


That's what you are doing to women.  Abuse, in one form or another, is a reason why a lot of women are promiscuous.  You might not like, you might not believe it, but whatever.  Any psychologist will back up my statements.  Go check any website.  

Also, our women have such role models as Niki Minaj, etc.  Yes, teen girls see this.  Unless you would keep your teenager locked in his or her room, they are going to be exposed to pop culture.  This sends teen girls mixed messages, and sometimes, if they are lacking strong role models (which is more than likely going to be the case with promiscuous girls anyways), then they are more likely to fall into these kinds of behaviors.  

Girls who are easily impressionable (which a lot of teens are anyways) will try to emulate what is popular, and especially that which is popular with the boys and what they think the boys might like.


----------



## ChrisL

The boys want to see the girls kiss each other.  The boys want to see big butts exposed, twerking, and big huge boobs and cleavage.  The girls are well aware of this too.  The girls dress like this because they think it attracts boys.  Naturally, they think this is what boys want in a girl.  I think I would be apt to blame pop culture for promiscuous behavior, especially in teens.  

We have women singing songs about taking an "anaconda" up her big butt, and this woman is praised and glorified as "sexy" and she sells music, etc.  What are young girls to think about this?  And boys too?  Girls think the way to be is to "loose" and boys think that girls are whores.    This is our legacy.  We should be so proud.


----------



## R.D.

ChrisL said:


> That's what you are doing to women.  Abuse, in one form or another, is a reason why a lot of women are promiscuous.  You might not like, you might not believe it, but whatever.  Any psychologist will back up my statements.  Go check any website.


So what?  As I said, same applies to men.  With the  exception she gets pregnant and holds that responsibility. 

You keep derailing things.  For example where was it established these fathers are not present  or financially responsible for their children?   Its simply your assumption to make the woman somehow  victims



> Also, our women have such role models as Niki Minaj, etc.  Yes, teen girls see this.  Unless you would keep your teenager locked in his or her room, they are going to be exposed to pop culture.  This sends teen girls mixed messages, and sometimes, if they are lacking strong role models (which is more than likely going to be the case with promiscuous girls anyways), then they are more likely to fall into these kinds of behaviors.



Does the victimhood ever end ?



> Girls who are easily impressionable (which a lot of teens are anyways) will try to emulate what is popular, and especially that which is popular with the boys and what they think the boys might like.


I guess not


----------



## ChrisL

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you are doing to women.  Abuse, in one form or another, is a reason why a lot of women are promiscuous.  You might not like, you might not believe it, but whatever.  Any psychologist will back up my statements.  Go check any website.
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  As I said, same applies to men.  With the  exception she gets pregnant and holds that responsibility.
> 
> You keep derailing things.  For example where was it established these fathers are not present  or financially responsible for their children?   Its simply your assumption to make the woman somehow  victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, our women have such role models as Niki Minaj, etc.  Yes, teen girls see this.  Unless you would keep your teenager locked in his or her room, they are going to be exposed to pop culture.  This sends teen girls mixed messages, and sometimes, if they are lacking strong role models (which is more than likely going to be the case with promiscuous girls anyways), then they are more likely to fall into these kinds of behaviors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the victimhood ever end ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls who are easily impressionable (which a lot of teens are anyways) will try to emulate what is popular, and especially that which is popular with the boys and what they think the boys might like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess not
Click to expand...


It's absolutely true, whether you want to acknowledge it or not.  If you think that your teenaged children have never heard of Niki Minaj, then, well, LOL.  Your children are probably NOT as innocent as you might think they are if they have internet access, access to radio, television, etc. 

A lot of kids out there do not have good role models and are not supervised very well, so they will fall into these types of behaviors, and this is just a fact of life.  You can acknowledge that or remain blind.  Choice is yours.


----------



## ChrisL

Just to make my point, Nicki Minaj was a judge on American Idol too.  Lol.  Here are the lyrics to her song "Anaconda" below, which I think was #1 on the singles chart for a while.  Who do you think is listening to this stuff?  Teenagers and people in the early 20s who are into the club scene more than likely.  And there is another issue which is completely related and topical, alcohol and substance abuse, clubbing and, as my good friend Sgt Gath would say, the "hook-up" culture here in the United States.  

This is all due to societal expectations and culture.  I guess that would be an explanation of why so many women AND men are irresponsible with their sexuality.  

*"Anaconda"*

My Anaconda don't...
My Anaconda don't...
My Anaconda don't want none unless you got buns hun

Boy toy named Troy used to live in Detroit
Big dope dealer money, he was getting some coins
Was in shootouts with the law, but he live in a palace
Bought me Alexander McQueen, he was keeping me stylish
Now that's real, real, real,
Gun in my purse, bitch I came dressed to kill
Who wanna go first? I had them pushing daffodils
I'm high as hell, I only took a half of pill
I'm on some dumb shit

By the way, what he say?
He can tell I ain't missing no meals
Come through and fuck 'em in my automobile
Let him eat it with his grills,
He keep telling me to chill
He keep telling me it's real, that he love my sex appeal
Because he don't like 'em boney, he want something he can grab
So I pulled up in the Jag, and i hit 'em with the jab like...
Dun-d-d-dun-dun-d-d-dun-dun

My Anaconda don't...
My Anaconda don't...
My Anaconda don't want none unless you got buns hun

Oh my gosh, look at her butt
Oh my gosh, look at her butt
Oh my gosh, look at her butt
Look at her butt (look at her butt)

This dude named Michael used to ride motorcycles
Dick bigger than a tower, I ain't talking about Eiffel's
Real country ass nigga, let me play with his rifle
Pussy put his ass to sleep, now he calling me NyQuil
Now that bang bang bang,
I let him hit it 'cause he slang Cocaine
He toss my salad like his name Romaine
And when we done, I make him buy me Balmain
I'm on some dumb shit

By the way, what he say?
He can tell I ain't missing no meals
Come through and fuck 'em in my automobile
Let him eat it with his grills,
He keep telling me to chill
He keep telling me it's real, that he love my sex appeal
Because he don't like 'em boney, he want something he can grab
So I pulled up in the Jag, Mayweather with the jab like...
Dun-d-d-dun-dun-d-d-dun-dun

My Anaconda don't...
My Anaconda don't...
My Anaconda don't want none unless you got buns hun

Oh my gosh, look at her butt
Oh my gosh, look at her butt
Oh my gosh, look at her butt
Look at her butt (look at her butt)

Little in the middle but she got much back
Little in the middle but she got much back
Little in the middle but she got much back
Oh my God (look at her butt)

My Anaconda don't...
My Anaconda don't...
My Anaconda don't want none unless you got buns hun

(Don't don't don't) My Anaconda don't...
(Don't don't don't) Don't want none unless you got buns hun

Oh my gosh, look at her butt
Oh my gosh, look at her butt
Oh my gosh, look at her butt

Yeah, he love this fat ass
Yeah! This one is for my bitches with a fat ass in the fucking club
I said, "Where my fat ass big bitches in the club?"
Fuck those skinny bitches,
Fuck those skinny bitches in the club
I wanna see all the big fat ass bitches in the motherfucking club, fuck you if you skinny bitches. What? Yeah!

Yeah. I got a big fat ass. Come on!


----------



## R.D.

ChrisL said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you are doing to women.  Abuse, in one form or another, is a reason why a lot of women are promiscuous.  You might not like, you might not believe it, but whatever.  Any psychologist will back up my statements.  Go check any website.
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  As I said, same applies to men.  With the  exception she gets pregnant and holds that responsibility.
> 
> You keep derailing things.  For example where was it established these fathers are not present  or financially responsible for their children?   Its simply your assumption to make the woman somehow  victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, our women have such role models as Niki Minaj, etc.  Yes, teen girls see this.  Unless you would keep your teenager locked in his or her room, they are going to be exposed to pop culture.  This sends teen girls mixed messages, and sometimes, if they are lacking strong role models (which is more than likely going to be the case with promiscuous girls anyways), then they are more likely to fall into these kinds of behaviors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the victimhood ever end ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls who are easily impressionable (which a lot of teens are anyways) will try to emulate what is popular, and especially that which is popular with the boys and what they think the boys might like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's absolutely true, whether you want to acknowledge it or not.  If you think that your teenaged children have never heard of Niki Minaj, then, well, LOL.  Your children are probably NOT as innocent as you might think they are if they have internet access, access to radio, television, etc.
> 
> A lot of kids out there do not have good role models and are not supervised very well, so they will fall into these types of behaviors, and this is just a fact of life.  You can acknowledge that or remain blind.  Choice is yours.
Click to expand...

What are you talking about?

TVs have many channels, the computer is limitless, books come in all genres, radios have tons of stations and fashion has a huge array of styles, schools have many teachers and groups of kids and so on.    

My children?    Are you sure your not simply projecting here?


----------



## ChrisL

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you are doing to women.  Abuse, in one form or another, is a reason why a lot of women are promiscuous.  You might not like, you might not believe it, but whatever.  Any psychologist will back up my statements.  Go check any website.
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  As I said, same applies to men.  With the  exception she gets pregnant and holds that responsibility.
> 
> You keep derailing things.  For example where was it established these fathers are not present  or financially responsible for their children?   Its simply your assumption to make the woman somehow  victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, our women have such role models as Niki Minaj, etc.  Yes, teen girls see this.  Unless you would keep your teenager locked in his or her room, they are going to be exposed to pop culture.  This sends teen girls mixed messages, and sometimes, if they are lacking strong role models (which is more than likely going to be the case with promiscuous girls anyways), then they are more likely to fall into these kinds of behaviors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the victimhood ever end ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls who are easily impressionable (which a lot of teens are anyways) will try to emulate what is popular, and especially that which is popular with the boys and what they think the boys might like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's absolutely true, whether you want to acknowledge it or not.  If you think that your teenaged children have never heard of Niki Minaj, then, well, LOL.  Your children are probably NOT as innocent as you might think they are if they have internet access, access to radio, television, etc.
> 
> A lot of kids out there do not have good role models and are not supervised very well, so they will fall into these types of behaviors, and this is just a fact of life.  You can acknowledge that or remain blind.  Choice is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> TVs have many channels, the computer is limitless, books come in all genres, radios have tons of stations and fashion has a huge array of styles, schools have many teachers and groups of kids and so on.
> 
> My children?    Are you sure your not simply projecting here?
Click to expand...


I mean "you" in a general sense.    Yes, I agree, but kids tend to go with what is popular.  That is WHY they are number one on the billboard charts.  If a lot of the kids were not listening to this stuff, then it would not be a number 1 seller.  Nicki would NOT be judging on American Idol or receiving MTV awards, etc.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> That's what you are doing to women.  Abuse, in one form or another, is a reason why a lot of women are promiscuous.  You might not like, you might not believe it, but whatever.  Any psychologist will back up my statements.  Go check any website.



Give Yourself Credit by Not Blaming Others Psychology Today

How to Take Responsibility Stop Blaming Others Even if Others are to Blame 

Who is to blame for the problems in your life

Taking Responsibility Being Responsible Responsible Person accomplishment success happiness irresponsible irresponsibility

Acquire Wisdom and Live with Passion Don t blame others 

.


----------



## ChrisL

In a lot of instances, pop culture glorifies the "thug life" and a lot of kids will fall for that as glamorous because they can be very impressionable.  That is why they are "children" and not adults, why we don't let them sign contracts, etc., because they can be easily manipulated.  

Okay, I'm not saying this is why ALL men and women are sexually irresponsible, but I'm pretty sure that it plays a big role, especially for those kids who do not have any positive role models, have inattentive parents, are neglected or abused, etc.  I think it plays a big role in some men and women having the wrong ideas about one another perhaps too.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you are doing to women.  Abuse, in one form or another, is a reason why a lot of women are promiscuous.  You might not like, you might not believe it, but whatever.  Any psychologist will back up my statements.  Go check any website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give Yourself Credit by Not Blaming Others Psychology Today
> 
> How to Take Responsibility Stop Blaming Others Even if Others are to Blame
> 
> Who is to blame for the problems in your life
> 
> Taking Responsibility Being Responsible Responsible Person accomplishment success happiness irresponsible irresponsibility
> 
> Acquire Wisdom and Live with Passion Don t blame others
> 
> .
Click to expand...


So you are saying you don't believe pop culture has any impression on kids?  Okay.  Lol.    Also. . . 

Promiscuity Avoidance Healing in the Hurting Places

When someone has been sexually abused at an early age, how they view sex becomes altered. Instead of the loving bond between a man and a woman that we have been designed for, that physical union becomes marred with painful memories. How an individual reacts and copes to being exposed to a sexual relationship before they were mature enough to understand and handle it will vary from person to person. Having been violated, often repeatedly against their will, teaches a child that sex is not about love; it is about being used and often treated as an object.

It then becomes easy to see how victims often fall into promiscuity, searching for love in all of the wrong places. Sex no longer holds the value it should; it simply becomes the means to an end. Often the mentality is that the victim is so used to being used, that it doesn’t matter anymore. And they, in turn, will use others, hoping to feel different, but always coming away feeling empty. Some victims say that they just don’t care anymore, having lost something that was once priceless to them.

Promiscuity came mean a string of empty relationships or it may lead to prostitution, working in strip clubs or being hired out as an “escort.” Most women working in strip clubs will attest to being sexually abused as children. With each meaningless sexual act, the victim dies a little more inside, but they are usually too numb to notice. They may become involved in the multi-billion dollar pornography industry and often turn to alcohol and/or drugs to get through each day. Pimps will often prey on runaways, befriending them as they leave bus terminals and train stations, thinking they are getting away from the horrors of their former life, only to be plunged deeper into an unending cycle of being abused and feeling more and more worthless.


----------



## High_Gravity

Disir said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where I have said men are not responsible, I said they are horney yes, but I never said they bare no responsibility here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's implied here:
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.
> 
> Here:
> Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.
> 
> And the horndog post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? is that incorrect? men have the option to just leave or terminate their parental rights, do the women have that option unless they choose to abort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's only acceptable in your world.  It lasts only as long as you continue to applaud it.  Responsibility works both ways.  Excusing responsibility because men are horn dogs is not viable.
> 
> Terminating parental rights?  No.  Not really.  The courts usually think that even dickhead dads are still worthy dads. Even if the dad's don't pay child support they cannot be kept from seeing the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My world? these jokers that get the women pregnant can just walk away, I know a girl right now who has 2 kids from her previous marriage and is now pregnant with her third child from a new boyfriend, well the boyfriend has decided he wants no part of this and hes gone, now this young lady is stuck with 2 young girls and a third child on the way with no help, she can file for child support sure, but the guy is just not interested. This happens all the time in America now, if the man really doesn't care besides a cut out of his check, the child is not a real burden on his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, hey you'll tolerate those rugrats for the sex, amiright?
> 
> Do you want me to list the situations and people I know? We all know someone or some situation.
> 
> This is not a new phenomena, guy.  Collective amnesia pisses me off.
Click to expand...

 
What the fuck ever. This conversation is over.


----------



## Disir

God forbid you have to tangle with woman's pov.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where I have said men are not responsible, I said they are horney yes, but I never said they bare no responsibility here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's implied here:
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.
> 
> Here:
> Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.
> 
> And the horndog post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? is that incorrect? men have the option to just leave or terminate their parental rights, do the women have that option unless they choose to abort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's only acceptable in your world.  It lasts only as long as you continue to applaud it.  Responsibility works both ways.  Excusing responsibility because men are horn dogs is not viable.
> 
> Terminating parental rights?  No.  Not really.  The courts usually think that even dickhead dads are still worthy dads. Even if the dad's don't pay child support they cannot be kept from seeing the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My world? these jokers that get the women pregnant can just walk away, I know a girl right now who has 2 kids from her previous marriage and is now pregnant with her third child from a new boyfriend, well the boyfriend has decided he wants no part of this and hes gone, now this young lady is stuck with 2 young girls and a third child on the way with no help, she can file for child support sure, but the guy is just not interested. This happens all the time in America now, if the man really doesn't care besides a cut out of his check, the child is not a real burden on his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well see, here it sounds to me like the man is the jerk and whore, he goes and makes a baby with her, and now he decides he doesn't want anything to do with her?  How is this her fault?  Maybe she needs a crystal ball or something?  How would she know he was going to up and leave her pregnant?
> 
> Or are you insinuating that women should remain virgins until they get married?  Don't forget that it means you single guys won't be having sex until you get married either.  Lol.
Click to expand...

 
Well she only knew the guy for a few months before becoming pregnant, the guy is a total loser but she never gave herself a chance to really know him. The point my story is instances like this happen everyday, and now we have another child who will be raised without a father. She will get child support sure, but you can't substitute cash dollars for a father figure.


----------



## High_Gravity

Disir said:


> God forbid you have to tangle with woman's pov.


 
What POV? we are going in circles.


----------



## Disir

High_Gravity said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> God forbid you have to tangle with woman's pov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What POV? we are going in circles.
Click to expand...


No we aren't. You just don't like the responses you are getting.


----------



## R.D.

Disir said:


> God forbid you have to tangle with woman's pov.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> So you are saying you don't believe pop culture has any impression on kids?  Okay.  Lol.    Also. . .



I am saying that when a person can take responsibility for their own behavior ... They can understand they control when they open their legs.

I am saying that if a person wants to leave their destructive behavior behind and start living a more fulfilling and enjoyable life ... That person needs to take responsibility for their own actions.

I am saying a person can blame anything under the sun for their problems ... And nothing will change until they take responsibility for their own behavior.

I am saying that if a person cannot accept their own responsibility for their own actions ... Then they are immature.

You don't have make-up snide shit that doesn't reflect anything I have said ... I am pretty clear about what I think.

.


----------



## ChrisL

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's implied here:
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.
> 
> Here:
> Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.
> 
> And the horndog post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? is that incorrect? men have the option to just leave or terminate their parental rights, do the women have that option unless they choose to abort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's only acceptable in your world.  It lasts only as long as you continue to applaud it.  Responsibility works both ways.  Excusing responsibility because men are horn dogs is not viable.
> 
> Terminating parental rights?  No.  Not really.  The courts usually think that even dickhead dads are still worthy dads. Even if the dad's don't pay child support they cannot be kept from seeing the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My world? these jokers that get the women pregnant can just walk away, I know a girl right now who has 2 kids from her previous marriage and is now pregnant with her third child from a new boyfriend, well the boyfriend has decided he wants no part of this and hes gone, now this young lady is stuck with 2 young girls and a third child on the way with no help, she can file for child support sure, but the guy is just not interested. This happens all the time in America now, if the man really doesn't care besides a cut out of his check, the child is not a real burden on his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well see, here it sounds to me like the man is the jerk and whore, he goes and makes a baby with her, and now he decides he doesn't want anything to do with her?  How is this her fault?  Maybe she needs a crystal ball or something?  How would she know he was going to up and leave her pregnant?
> 
> Or are you insinuating that women should remain virgins until they get married?  Don't forget that it means you single guys won't be having sex until you get married either.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well she only knew the guy for a few months before becoming pregnant, the guy is a total loser but she never gave herself a chance to really know him. The point my story is instances like this happen everyday, and now we have another child who will be raised without a father. She will get child support sure, but you can't substitute cash dollars for a father figure.
Click to expand...


I totally agree with that.  I think that it's best for any child to have both a female and male role model in their lives and good ones, and I'm not "defending" them, but sometimes there are other reasons why a person might have a certain behavior pattern, and it's just a fact that some people are going to go that way and not care because of how they were raised or whatever, and it's not going to always be the woman who is at fault either.  

That's just my opinion though.  I know a lot of people don't care for my opinions, but they are mine and they are based upon my own experiences and doing a little research from participating in online discussions such as this, and also I type a lot about psychiatric patients for my job, so that is probably reflected in some of my posts.   

I apologize for being rude earlier, but I was a little pissed off after I read some comments.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying you don't believe pop culture has any impression on kids?  Okay.  Lol.    Also. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying that when a person can take responsibility for their own behavior ... They can understand they control when they open their legs.
> 
> I am saying that if a person wants to leave their destructive behavior behind and start living a more fulfilling and enjoyable life ... That person needs to take responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> I am saying a person can blame anything under the sun for their problems ... And nothing will change until they take responsibility for their own behavior.
> 
> I am saying that if a person cannot accept their own responsibility for their own actions ... Then are not an adult.
> 
> You don't have make-up snide shit that doesn't reflect anything I have said ... I am pretty clear about what I think.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I agree with that.  My point is that a lot of people may NOT have control for whatever reasons, and if there was a person that I liked for whatever reason, I would be willing to delve a little deeper into why they behaved in a certain manner as opposed to just writing them off as worthless people or whores or whatever.  I just think there is always a reason for self-destructive behavior, and when you are self-destructive you are really not in control.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> I just think there is always a reason for self-destructive behavior, and when you are self-destructive you are really not in control.



Blaming someone else will never get you where you need to go ... You are the Captain of your fate and the pilot of your destiny.

.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just think there is always a reason for self-destructive behavior, and when you are self-destructive you are really not in control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming someone else will never get you where you need to go ... You are the Captain of your fate and the pilot of your destiny.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, that is not the case for all people.  Some people are just screwed up.  When people are screwed up, they don't see things clearly.  

Also, some people might be just young and naive and stupid, for lack of a better word.  I don't really ever think that a person is promiscuous because they are a "bad" person really though.  An irresponsible, naive, and stupid person perhaps, but not necessarily a bad person.  

These are all valid reasons why a person might have multiple children with multiple different people.  

You might not like it or agree with it, but there it is.  You may have also grown up in a different time than me, but most of the teens were sexually active, or at least claimed to be.  Also, you would be made fun of for being a "virgin."  That is societal peer pressure and, yes, it does effect some people.  Not everyone is an emotionally strong and healthy person for whatever reasons.  Maybe some people do use such things for a cop out, but why would you want to live like that?  Then, that person is even MORE screwed up for actually choosing to live that way.  Lol.  Having a whole bunch of kids with no help can't be a very easy life.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> Unfortunately, that is not the case for all people.  Some people are just screwed up.  When people are screwed up, they don't see things clearly.



It is always the case ... Some people are too screwed up to address their issues ... It still doesn't mean it isn't their fault they fail to accept their responsibilities. 

If you need to give them an excuse ... You aren't doing them any favors.

.


----------



## High_Gravity

ChrisL said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? is that incorrect? men have the option to just leave or terminate their parental rights, do the women have that option unless they choose to abort?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only acceptable in your world.  It lasts only as long as you continue to applaud it.  Responsibility works both ways.  Excusing responsibility because men are horn dogs is not viable.
> 
> Terminating parental rights?  No.  Not really.  The courts usually think that even dickhead dads are still worthy dads. Even if the dad's don't pay child support they cannot be kept from seeing the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My world? these jokers that get the women pregnant can just walk away, I know a girl right now who has 2 kids from her previous marriage and is now pregnant with her third child from a new boyfriend, well the boyfriend has decided he wants no part of this and hes gone, now this young lady is stuck with 2 young girls and a third child on the way with no help, she can file for child support sure, but the guy is just not interested. This happens all the time in America now, if the man really doesn't care besides a cut out of his check, the child is not a real burden on his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well see, here it sounds to me like the man is the jerk and whore, he goes and makes a baby with her, and now he decides he doesn't want anything to do with her?  How is this her fault?  Maybe she needs a crystal ball or something?  How would she know he was going to up and leave her pregnant?
> 
> Or are you insinuating that women should remain virgins until they get married?  Don't forget that it means you single guys won't be having sex until you get married either.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well she only knew the guy for a few months before becoming pregnant, the guy is a total loser but she never gave herself a chance to really know him. The point my story is instances like this happen everyday, and now we have another child who will be raised without a father. She will get child support sure, but you can't substitute cash dollars for a father figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally agree with that.  I think that it's best for any child to have both a female and male role model in their lives and good ones, and I'm not "defending" them, but sometimes there are other reasons why a person might have a certain behavior pattern, and it's just a fact that some people are going to go that way and not care because of how they were raised or whatever, and it's not going to always be the woman who is at fault either.
> 
> That's just my opinion though.  I know a lot of people don't care for my opinions, but they are mine and they are based upon my own experiences and doing a little research from participating in online discussions such as this, and also I type a lot about psychiatric patients for my job, so that is probably reflected in some of my posts.
> 
> I apologize for being rude earlier, but I was a little pissed off after I read some comments.
Click to expand...

 
No worries, its a touchy subject I understand.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, that is not the case for all people.  Some people are just screwed up.  When people are screwed up, they don't see things clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is always the case ... Some people are too screwed up to address their issues ... It still doesn't mean it isn't their fault they fail to accept their responsibilities.
> 
> If you need to give them an excuse ... You aren't doing them any favors.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


NO, I just understand that people are people and are fallible.  They are NOT robots.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> NO, I just understand that people are people and are fallible.  They are NOT robots.



Well ... Whoop-De-Doo ... I don't think too many people would disagree with that. 

You should have made that point and stuck with it ... Instead of running around acting like excuses and blame are anything other than worthless in regards to fixing anything.

.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, I just understand that people are people and are fallible.  They are NOT robots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... Whoop-De-Doo ... I don't think too many people would disagree with that.
> 
> You should have made that point and stuck with it ... Instead of running around acting like excuses and blame are anything other than worthless in regards to fixing anything.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I didn't.  I simply showed reasons why a person might have multiple children from multiple partners.  I can't help it if you find that offensive.  It's only the facts.


----------



## Roadrunner

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what woman would want to be with some man who makes such horrible assumptions about her and wouldn't even give her a chance, but would just use her for sex?  WTF?!  That's horrible IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I think that is how this melt started out.

Many young men who are not fathering children with multiple men find it hard to meet women without kids and baggage.

Apparently, some women think men should overlook their baggage and their history of bad decisions, AND, willingly take care of another man's kids.

And a lot of guys just are not buying in to that, and remain single.


----------



## Roadrunner

Disir said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it evidently hasn't gotten rid of the problem. Using paternity courts to solve this is like bailing out the boat with a bucket after it has already sunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Because it  doesn't gel with your anti progressive stance.  It took a federal law for men to have to pay child support. A federal law.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is disagreeing with the idea you find it necessary to blame anyone (especially men in general) ... For the fact a woman keeps screwing multiple men and making multiple babies.
> 
> I am willing to suggest that ideas like that are exactly why some women keep making multiple babies with multiple partners with no regards to their responsibilities concerning the necessity to stop screwing around.
> 
> High Gravity and others have consistently pointed out your ideas on the matter are a huge part of the problem.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up.  High Gravity has consistently said that men are not a problem because they are horn dogs and thus, not responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are decent men.
> 
> 
> There are no decent "man children" that act like animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tried to be.
> 
> My GF and her cats think I am.
> 
> That is all that matters to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just watch those cats. The only thing keeping them from taking over the world is opposable thumbs.
Click to expand...


Well, I admit, they rule me, but, they won't let her ditch me either!!!


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> I didn't.  I simply showed reasons why a person might have multiple children from multiple partners.  I can't help it if you find that offensive.  It's only the facts.



I didn't find anything you posted offensive at all ... And I have been aware of how babies are made for while now. 

Most of what you posted was an excuse for irresponsible women ... I just kept expressing it is their responsibility. There is no valid excuse for a woman continuing to screw around indiscriminately making babies.

.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> What woman who screws around making multiple babies with multiple men and shows no regard to the fact she is making a mess ... Thinks that she would ever be considered as a decent prospect for an honorable man?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, with some of you men here, it is always the women's faults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They bear responsibility for their actions, again in modern society the "innocent flower" defense doesn't cut it. You gals got equality, now all of a sudden you seem to want to give some of it back up.
> 
> Sorry, no refunds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhh.  Lol.  So THAT is what this is all about.    Who said that they do NOT bear responsibility?  I am stating that the men are just as much and, in some situations (when it's involving teens and very young adults), it can be MORE the man's fault because he will lie and manipulate.  True story.  That has NOTHING to do with equality.
Click to expand...



The world changed.

Feminism handed you the opportunity to control your own sexuality.

If you didn't, then you did not adapt to changing times.




Disir said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am responding to a thread where a man stated that he and others only use single moms for sex and yet complain that they keep having children and then calling THEM stupid.
> 
> I'm glad you have better things to do.  Please, go do them because you are annoying and a misogynist, so who really cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do we call people who keep falling for 3 card Monte stupid?
> 
> Winners never quit, and quitters never win, but those who never quit and never win are idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marty, some of those women are low functioning and they aren't going to have their IQ tatooed on their foreheads.  They are always going to work in low wage jobs. Obviously not all but there are many women that will believe that shit over and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and most of these men are low functioning, care to give them a pass as well for being stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you implemented my standards you could tell them apart. That is a problem.
Click to expand...




Disir said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am responding to a thread where a man stated that he and others only use single moms for sex and yet complain that they keep having children and then calling THEM stupid.
> 
> I'm glad you have better things to do.  Please, go do them because you are annoying and a misogynist, so who really cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do we call people who keep falling for 3 card Monte stupid?
> 
> Winners never quit, and quitters never win, but those who never quit and never win are idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marty, some of those women are low functioning and they aren't going to have their IQ tatooed on their foreheads.  They are always going to work in low wage jobs. Obviously not all but there are many women that will believe that shit over and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and most of these men are low functioning, care to give them a pass as well for being stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you implemented my standards you could tell them apart. That is a problem.
Click to expand...




Disir said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am responding to a thread where a man stated that he and others only use single moms for sex and yet complain that they keep having children and then calling THEM stupid.
> 
> I'm glad you have better things to do.  Please, go do them because you are annoying and a misogynist, so who really cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do we call people who keep falling for 3 card Monte stupid?
> 
> Winners never quit, and quitters never win, but those who never quit and never win are idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marty, some of those women are low functioning and they aren't going to have their IQ tatooed on their foreheads.  They are always going to work in low wage jobs. Obviously not all but there are many women that will believe that shit over and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and most of these men are low functioning, care to give them a pass as well for being stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you implemented my standards you could tell them apart. That is a problem.
Click to expand...



Are you saying strong women who use discretion in choosing partners are in control of their own lives, and don't have these problems?


----------



## Roadrunner

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  That goes for the men too.  They are out there creating children with these women and bear the same responsibility and sometimes more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... I certainly won't argue with that fact.
> 
> If you want to fuck around and be a whore making babies with no regard for your personal responsibility ... I am absolutely certain you will find what you are looking for.
> 
> Just don't expect the idea a guy will screw a whore means the whore has to screw around.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you think that a woman who has children from a prior relationship is a whore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stated several times ... That woman who cannot accept her responsibility ... And keeps having multiple babies with multiple partners ... Is whoring around.
> 
> If you need that clarified any further ... Or cannot understand that a mistake is acceptable as long as you learn from it and quit whoring around ... I will be glad to explain it to you further.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



I won't even call it whoring, I will go with Chris's POV that mistakes are mistakes.

That does not change the original idea that many young guys can't find what they call suitable mates.

No man should have to accept a woman with multiple children if they don't want to.


----------



## Roadrunner

High_Gravity said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are there so many men out there fucking anything that moves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are there so many men out there fucking anything that moves?
> 
> And in some cases, even things that don't move.  Lol.
> 
> It's okay because men have a sex drive?  Women do not, so women have to control the men?  Maybe we should all start wearing burkas too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chastity belts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it weren't for whores, some of you might NEVER get laid.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also funny how men act as if they "hate" whores when they really love them.  They love pornography and nude pictures.  They LOVE Kim Kardashian showing off her big giant butt and they LOVE Nikki Minage and her "Anaconda" song and her big giant disgusting butt.  Teen girls get SUCH mixed signals from society.  It's no wonder they're confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who hates "whores"? the only one talking about hating people is you. I have no issue with women or men being promiscous just be safe and use protection.
Click to expand...



And don't get in a huff if my sons don't want to go out with you, or have anything to do with you.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, with some of you men here, it is always the women's faults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They bear responsibility for their actions, again in modern society the "innocent flower" defense doesn't cut it. You gals got equality, now all of a sudden you seem to want to give some of it back up.
> 
> Sorry, no refunds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhh.  Lol.  So THAT is what this is all about.    Who said that they do NOT bear responsibility?  I am stating that the men are just as much and, in some situations (when it's involving teens and very young adults), it can be MORE the man's fault because he will lie and manipulate.  True story.  That has NOTHING to do with equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your posts seem to lean towards the "innocent flower" theory.
> and blaming the men doesn't remove the fact that the consequences are born by the woman, usually because the type of man who does this is an uncaring cad.
> 
> Therefore doesn't it make sense to tell our young women that fucking around with these guys is a bad idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, but some don't have such luxuries.  There are plenty of kids (teens) out there that no one cares about and that are taken advantage of.  I'm sorry, but there are men out there who, in particular, like and prefer sex with teen girls and will say and do anything to get it too, and it is not as unusual as you might think.  A lot of unplanned pregnancies are the result of troubled young girls without such role models in their lives who believe the lies that older men will tell them, so in those circumstances, I would say the men who do such things really need to take the brunt of responsibility for that type of behavior.
> 
> And who is teaching our boys not to treat women that way as well?  Fathers should be talking with their sons too.
Click to expand...

I did.

I taught my sons respect.

You called me a fag.


----------



## BlackSand

Roadrunner said:


> I won't even call it whoring, I will go with Chris's POV that mistakes are mistakes.
> 
> That does not change the original idea that many young guys can't find what they call suitable mates.
> 
> No man should have to accept a woman with multiple children if they don't want to.



I made several statements indicating mistakes will happen and learning from them ... I only started referring to anything as whoring when talking about multiple babies from multiple fathers.

I am not sure what you call it ... But whoring kind of fits my definition of frequently screwing around with a plethora of partners and a reckless disregard for the damage you create.

.


----------



## Roadrunner

Disir said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me where I have said men are not responsible, I said they are horney yes, but I never said they bare no responsibility here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's implied here:
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.
> 
> Here:
> Women are the ones who will bare these children and in alot of cases nowadays end up raising them without any male assistance, men should use protection but at the end of the day the burden lays with the female.
> 
> And the horndog post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? is that incorrect? men have the option to just leave or terminate their parental rights, do the women have that option unless they choose to abort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's only acceptable in your world.  It lasts only as long as you continue to applaud it.  Responsibility works both ways.  Excusing responsibility because men are horn dogs is not viable.
> 
> Terminating parental rights?  No.  Not really.  The courts usually think that even dickhead dads are still worthy dads. Even if the dad's don't pay child support they cannot be kept from seeing the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My world? these jokers that get the women pregnant can just walk away, I know a girl right now who has 2 kids from her previous marriage and is now pregnant with her third child from a new boyfriend, well the boyfriend has decided he wants no part of this and hes gone, now this young lady is stuck with 2 young girls and a third child on the way with no help, she can file for child support sure, but the guy is just not interested. This happens all the time in America now, if the man really doesn't care besides a cut out of his check, the child is not a real burden on his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, hey you'll tolerate those rugrats for the sex, amiright?
> 
> Do you want me to list the situations and people I know? We all know someone or some situation.
> 
> This is not a new phenomena, guy.  Collective amnesia pisses me off.
Click to expand...





Not all men.

I have never had sex with a woman that has had another man's child, and do not intend to.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Just to make my point, Nicki Minaj was a judge on American Idol too.  Lol.  Here are the lyrics to her song "Anaconda" below, which I think was #1 on the singles chart for a while.  Who do you think is listening to this stuff?  Teenagers and people in the early 20s who are into the club scene more than likely.  And there is another issue which is completely related and topical, alcohol and substance abuse, clubbing and, as my good friend Sgt Gath would say, the "hook-up" culture here in the United States.
> 
> This is all due to societal expectations and culture.  I guess that would be an explanation of why so many women AND men are irresponsible with their sexuality.
> 
> *"Anaconda"*
> 
> My Anaconda don't...
> My Anaconda don't...
> My Anaconda don't want none unless you got buns hun
> 
> Boy toy named Troy used to live in Detroit
> Big dope dealer money, he was getting some coins
> Was in shootouts with the law, but he live in a palace
> Bought me Alexander McQueen, he was keeping me stylish
> Now that's real, real, real,
> Gun in my purse, bitch I came dressed to kill
> Who wanna go first? I had them pushing daffodils
> I'm high as hell, I only took a half of pill
> I'm on some dumb shit
> 
> By the way, what he say?
> He can tell I ain't missing no meals
> Come through and fuck 'em in my automobile
> Let him eat it with his grills,
> He keep telling me to chill
> He keep telling me it's real, that he love my sex appeal
> Because he don't like 'em boney, he want something he can grab
> So I pulled up in the Jag, and i hit 'em with the jab like...
> Dun-d-d-dun-dun-d-d-dun-dun
> 
> My Anaconda don't...
> My Anaconda don't...
> My Anaconda don't want none unless you got buns hun
> 
> Oh my gosh, look at her butt
> Oh my gosh, look at her butt
> Oh my gosh, look at her butt
> Look at her butt (look at her butt)
> 
> This dude named Michael used to ride motorcycles
> Dick bigger than a tower, I ain't talking about Eiffel's
> Real country ass nigga, let me play with his rifle
> Pussy put his ass to sleep, now he calling me NyQuil
> Now that bang bang bang,
> I let him hit it 'cause he slang Cocaine
> He toss my salad like his name Romaine
> And when we done, I make him buy me Balmain
> I'm on some dumb shit
> 
> By the way, what he say?
> He can tell I ain't missing no meals
> Come through and fuck 'em in my automobile
> Let him eat it with his grills,
> He keep telling me to chill
> He keep telling me it's real, that he love my sex appeal
> Because he don't like 'em boney, he want something he can grab
> So I pulled up in the Jag, Mayweather with the jab like...
> Dun-d-d-dun-dun-d-d-dun-dun
> 
> My Anaconda don't...
> My Anaconda don't...
> My Anaconda don't want none unless you got buns hun
> 
> Oh my gosh, look at her butt
> Oh my gosh, look at her butt
> Oh my gosh, look at her butt
> Look at her butt (look at her butt)
> 
> Little in the middle but she got much back
> Little in the middle but she got much back
> Little in the middle but she got much back
> Oh my God (look at her butt)
> 
> My Anaconda don't...
> My Anaconda don't...
> My Anaconda don't want none unless you got buns hun
> 
> (Don't don't don't) My Anaconda don't...
> (Don't don't don't) Don't want none unless you got buns hun
> 
> Oh my gosh, look at her butt
> Oh my gosh, look at her butt
> Oh my gosh, look at her butt
> 
> Yeah, he love this fat ass
> Yeah! This one is for my bitches with a fat ass in the fucking club
> I said, "Where my fat ass big bitches in the club?"
> Fuck those skinny bitches,
> Fuck those skinny bitches in the club
> I wanna see all the big fat ass bitches in the motherfucking club, fuck you if you skinny bitches. What? Yeah!
> 
> Yeah. I got a big fat ass. Come on!




I have never watched American Idol or heard of half these people.

Are you saying coarse pop culture is responsible for pregnancy?


----------



## Care4all

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have to take responsibility for themselves (goes both ways, not just for one sex). Just because someone is divorced/single/married fooling around, etc doesn't give them a pass on doing the right thing. Don't want kids? Don't want to take a chance on having one? Don't want the responsibility? Aren't 100% sure that the person that's feeding you a line of BS really means what they say? The answer is simple: Stick to your morals and don't go sleeping around. Of course, some don't have any morals to begin with. If those can't take NO for an answer, then it's the wrong person for you. If those can't understand why another wouldn't want to do what they say, when they say, and how they say, then it's the wrong person.
> 
> 
> 
> You bring up a good point here.    It seems some are trying to place their morality on those women and make excuses, instead of accepting those woman made their choices.   I can respect their right to choose, but I don't have to respect their choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me that some people are trying to lie ALL the blame on the women and excuse the men for their bad behavior, as a "men will be men and women beware" scenario.  Well, not all women are smart enough, some are emotionally damaged, etc., so that is just not a realistic viewpoint to hold, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
Click to expand...

And the question is, does that go only for the woman?  

Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?  

Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?  

Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?


----------



## Roadrunner

Care4all said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have to take responsibility for themselves (goes both ways, not just for one sex). Just because someone is divorced/single/married fooling around, etc doesn't give them a pass on doing the right thing. Don't want kids? Don't want to take a chance on having one? Don't want the responsibility? Aren't 100% sure that the person that's feeding you a line of BS really means what they say? The answer is simple: Stick to your morals and don't go sleeping around. Of course, some don't have any morals to begin with. If those can't take NO for an answer, then it's the wrong person for you. If those can't understand why another wouldn't want to do what they say, when they say, and how they say, then it's the wrong person.
> 
> 
> 
> You bring up a good point here.    It seems some are trying to place their morality on those women and make excuses, instead of accepting those woman made their choices.   I can respect their right to choose, but I don't have to respect their choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me that some people are trying to lie ALL the blame on the women and excuse the men for their bad behavior, as a "men will be men and women beware" scenario.  Well, not all women are smart enough, some are emotionally damaged, etc., so that is just not a realistic viewpoint to hold, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, the welfare state relieved too many men of the responsibility for their actions.

Yes the man should be responsible, and as I have posted numerous times, a man that does not at least provide financial support(I find it hard to call these assholes "men") for his kids needs to be employed by the state, at hard labor, to cover the cost of the state having to feed his kids.


----------



## koshergrl

Yes the man should.

But obviously, the men aren't getting pregnant.

When Care's heroes started teaching girls that they owe it to themselves to have sex young and often, and that if they screwed up and got pregnant, there was always an abortion waiting around the corner, what they did in reality was give the green light to every man on the planet who wanted to use and abuse young girls and escape accountability.

When men were expected to marry the girls they screwed, and abortion wasn't an option, we didn't have the problems we have now.

Go figure. You back a depraved and disgusting lifestyle...you get people who are depraved, and disgusting. When you back baby killing, you end up with a society that doesn't value children.

Whoda thunk.


----------



## Roadrunner

koshergrl said:


> Yes the man should.
> 
> But obviously, the men aren't getting pregnant.
> 
> When Care's heroes started teaching girls that they owe it to themselves to have sex young and often, and that if they screwed up and got pregnant, there was always an abortion waiting around the corner, what they did in reality was give the green light to every man on the planet who wanted to use and abuse young girls and escape accountability.
> 
> When men were expected to marry the girls they screwed, and abortion wasn't an option, we didn't have the problems we have now.
> 
> Go figure. You back a depraved and disgusting lifestyle...you get people who are depraved, and disgusting. When you back baby killing, you end up with a society that doesn't value children.
> 
> Whoda thunk.


The state got out of the business of sexual morality.

Rape went from a capital crime to a Hollywood and DC sport.

A President dupes a bimbo intern, and he is a stud.

Society writes off teen promiscuity by boys and girls by saying "you can't stop kids from having sex", which is bullshit.

You can't if you abdicate parental responsibility, and societal shame.

Feminism handed women control of their sexuality, science gave them birth control, society freed them from shame and fed their kids, and you see the mess we have.


----------



## Care4all

Women and men were fooling around before marriage even in the 1950's and I read a while ago, that those that got married in the 1950's and had a child within the first year of marriage, 70% of those children born to these couples were born within the first *6 months of marriage.  *That's right...you got it...the women WERE PREGNANT before marriage in 70% of the babies born within 1 year of being married.

Seems to me, this indicates that the major change, that has occurred is with men, NOT MARRYING the girl they got pregnant as they used to do, because men felt it was THEIR RESPONSIBILITY to do such back in the good ole days....but not any more....


----------



## koshergrl

That's right!

You get a cookie, Care. You agree that the last few decades have taught men they have no responsibility to the women they knock up. That's what the progressives teach them.


----------



## Roadrunner

Care4all said:


> Women and men were fooling around before marriage even in the 1950's and I read a while ago, that those that got married in the 1950's and had a child within the first year of marriage, 70% of those children born to these couples were born within the first *6 months of marriage.  *That's right...you got it...the women WERE PREGNANT before marriage in 70% of the babies born within 1 year of being married.
> 
> Seems to me, this indicates that the major change, that has occurred is with men, NOT MARRYING the girl they got pregnant as they used to do, because men felt it was THEIR RESPONSIBILITY to do such back in the good ole days....but not any more....


Seventy five percent of the kids were not being born to single mothers, and there was little effective BC then.

Men got relieved of responsibility by the Great Society.

It was a disasterous mistake.

No longer does a judge say the Altar or the Army, like when that meant Korea or Vietnam.

I raised my boys to be men, and, as a result, don't have any grandchildren, but, at least unlike many of my friends, I don't have a pack of grandchildren strewn all over the country, being raised by other men than their fathers.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Care4all said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have to take responsibility for themselves (goes both ways, not just for one sex). Just because someone is divorced/single/married fooling around, etc doesn't give them a pass on doing the right thing. Don't want kids? Don't want to take a chance on having one? Don't want the responsibility? Aren't 100% sure that the person that's feeding you a line of BS really means what they say? The answer is simple: Stick to your morals and don't go sleeping around. Of course, some don't have any morals to begin with. If those can't take NO for an answer, then it's the wrong person for you. If those can't understand why another wouldn't want to do what they say, when they say, and how they say, then it's the wrong person.
> 
> 
> 
> You bring up a good point here.    It seems some are trying to place their morality on those women and make excuses, instead of accepting those woman made their choices.   I can respect their right to choose, but I don't have to respect their choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me that some people are trying to lie ALL the blame on the women and excuse the men for their bad behavior, as a "men will be men and women beware" scenario.  Well, not all women are smart enough, some are emotionally damaged, etc., so that is just not a realistic viewpoint to hold, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
Click to expand...


Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.


----------



## Care4all

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have to take responsibility for themselves (goes both ways, not just for one sex). Just because someone is divorced/single/married fooling around, etc doesn't give them a pass on doing the right thing. Don't want kids? Don't want to take a chance on having one? Don't want the responsibility? Aren't 100% sure that the person that's feeding you a line of BS really means what they say? The answer is simple: Stick to your morals and don't go sleeping around. Of course, some don't have any morals to begin with. If those can't take NO for an answer, then it's the wrong person for you. If those can't understand why another wouldn't want to do what they say, when they say, and how they say, then it's the wrong person.
> 
> 
> 
> You bring up a good point here.    It seems some are trying to place their morality on those women and make excuses, instead of accepting those woman made their choices.   I can respect their right to choose, but I don't have to respect their choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me that some people are trying to lie ALL the blame on the women and excuse the men for their bad behavior, as a "men will be men and women beware" scenario.  Well, not all women are smart enough, some are emotionally damaged, etc., so that is just not a realistic viewpoint to hold, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
Click to expand...

 and those men who have self control don't need to worry about having children with multiple women as well...

you may not mean to be leaving men's responsibilities off the table, but you are continually doing it and only speaking about the woman and her responsibility and her self control. like you just did, again.

I don't disagree with you and your premise regarding this and the woman's responsibility, but I do see you giving a 'pass' towards men in this mess.


----------



## Roadrunner

Care4all said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bring up a good point here.    It seems some are trying to place their morality on those women and make excuses, instead of accepting those woman made their choices.   I can respect their right to choose, but I don't have to respect their choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that some people are trying to lie ALL the blame on the women and excuse the men for their bad behavior, as a "men will be men and women beware" scenario.  Well, not all women are smart enough, some are emotionally damaged, etc., so that is just not a realistic viewpoint to hold, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and those men who have self control don't need to worry about having children with multiple women as well...
> 
> you may not mean to be leaving men's responsibilities off the table, but you are continually doing it and only speaking about the woman and her responsibility and her self control. like you just did, again.
> 
> I don't disagree with you and your premise regarding this and the woman's responsibility, but I do see you giving a 'pass' towards men in this mess.
Click to expand...

Society gave men the pass.

It has been a disaster.


----------



## ChrisL

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have to take responsibility for themselves (goes both ways, not just for one sex). Just because someone is divorced/single/married fooling around, etc doesn't give them a pass on doing the right thing. Don't want kids? Don't want to take a chance on having one? Don't want the responsibility? Aren't 100% sure that the person that's feeding you a line of BS really means what they say? The answer is simple: Stick to your morals and don't go sleeping around. Of course, some don't have any morals to begin with. If those can't take NO for an answer, then it's the wrong person for you. If those can't understand why another wouldn't want to do what they say, when they say, and how they say, then it's the wrong person.
> 
> 
> 
> You bring up a good point here.    It seems some are trying to place their morality on those women and make excuses, instead of accepting those woman made their choices.   I can respect their right to choose, but I don't have to respect their choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me that some people are trying to lie ALL the blame on the women and excuse the men for their bad behavior, as a "men will be men and women beware" scenario.  Well, not all women are smart enough, some are emotionally damaged, etc., so that is just not a realistic viewpoint to hold, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
Click to expand...


So, I assume you only ever had sex with your husband, or you are abstinent?  Otherwise, you are a hypocrite.  You could have easily become impregnated at any time you had sex, and that means with protection too, since it is not always 100%.


----------



## SillyWabbit

From a purely sanitary POV: who'd want to put it in a woman with several kids by different dudes?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Care4all said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bring up a good point here.    It seems some are trying to place their morality on those women and make excuses, instead of accepting those woman made their choices.   I can respect their right to choose, but I don't have to respect their choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that some people are trying to lie ALL the blame on the women and excuse the men for their bad behavior, as a "men will be men and women beware" scenario.  Well, not all women are smart enough, some are emotionally damaged, etc., so that is just not a realistic viewpoint to hold, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and those men who have self control don't need to worry about having children with multiple women as well...
> 
> you may not mean to be leaving men's responsibilities off the table, but you are continually doing it and only speaking about the woman and her responsibility and her self control. like you just did, again.
> 
> I don't disagree with you and your premise regarding this and the woman's responsibility, but I do see you giving a 'pass' towards men in this mess.
Click to expand...


Since when does the word 'people' mean women only?


----------



## Care4all

Roadrunner said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that some people are trying to lie ALL the blame on the women and excuse the men for their bad behavior, as a "men will be men and women beware" scenario.  Well, not all women are smart enough, some are emotionally damaged, etc., so that is just not a realistic viewpoint to hold, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and those men who have self control don't need to worry about having children with multiple women as well...
> 
> you may not mean to be leaving men's responsibilities off the table, but you are continually doing it and only speaking about the woman and her responsibility and her self control. like you just did, again.
> 
> I don't disagree with you and your premise regarding this and the woman's responsibility, but I do see you giving a 'pass' towards men in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Society gave men the pass.
> 
> It has been a disaster.
Click to expand...




SillyWabbit said:


> From a purely sanitary POV: who'd want to put it in a woman with several kids by different dudes?


all the dudes but the first father, or the other children would not be there.....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ChrisL said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bring up a good point here.    It seems some are trying to place their morality on those women and make excuses, instead of accepting those woman made their choices.   I can respect their right to choose, but I don't have to respect their choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that some people are trying to lie ALL the blame on the women and excuse the men for their bad behavior, as a "men will be men and women beware" scenario.  Well, not all women are smart enough, some are emotionally damaged, etc., so that is just not a realistic viewpoint to hold, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I assume you only ever had sex with your husband, or you are abstinent?  Otherwise, you are a hypocrite.  You could have easily become impregnated at any time you had sex, and that means with protection too, since it is not always 100%.
Click to expand...


Actually, I am abstinent since getting divorced over 10 years ago. I left him, since he was abusive to me and my kids (I call them mine, since he's never had a hand in raising them even though he is the father.). Believe it or not, there are responsible people in this world that put their kids first and others last. I don't and haven't blamed others for anything I've dealt with either; it's called taking responsibility.


----------



## Care4all

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that some people are trying to lie ALL the blame on the women and excuse the men for their bad behavior, as a "men will be men and women beware" scenario.  Well, not all women are smart enough, some are emotionally damaged, etc., so that is just not a realistic viewpoint to hold, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and those men who have self control don't need to worry about having children with multiple women as well...
> 
> you may not mean to be leaving men's responsibilities off the table, but you are continually doing it and only speaking about the woman and her responsibility and her self control. like you just did, again.
> 
> I don't disagree with you and your premise regarding this and the woman's responsibility, but I do see you giving a 'pass' towards men in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when does the word 'people' mean women only?
Click to expand...

your last sentence, your finale in the rant, "defined" what "people"  you were talking about, at least to me, it seemed that way....



> Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.



you were speaking about the women, from what your last sentence said.  

And I am not certain it is these women that worry about having several children from different fathers....this thread was started by a man who was wondering why so many women have children from different men....  implying, in a way, that it does not bother these women to do such....again, this is how I interpreted it....  and I could be wrong as I could be with my thoughts about your condemnation of only the women.


----------



## ChrisL

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that some people are trying to lie ALL the blame on the women and excuse the men for their bad behavior, as a "men will be men and women beware" scenario.  Well, not all women are smart enough, some are emotionally damaged, etc., so that is just not a realistic viewpoint to hold, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I assume you only ever had sex with your husband, or you are abstinent?  Otherwise, you are a hypocrite.  You could have easily become impregnated at any time you had sex, and that means with protection too, since it is not always 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I am abstinent since getting divorced over 10 years ago. I left him, since he was abusive to me and my kids (I call them mine, since he's never had a hand in raising them even though he is the father.). Believe it or not, there are responsible people in this world that put their kids first and others last. I don't and haven't blamed others for anything I've dealt with either; it's called taking responsibility.
Click to expand...


Since you've been divorced?  What above before you were married?  According to your own standards, if you had sex, you risked a pregnancy, therefore, irresponsible behavior on your part.  You should have been a virgin until you were married.  Right?  You could have become pregnancy by having premarital sex.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women and men were fooling around before marriage even in the 1950's and I read a while ago, that those that got married in the 1950's and had a child within the first year of marriage, 70% of those children born to these couples were born within the first *6 months of marriage.  *That's right...you got it...the women WERE PREGNANT before marriage in 70% of the babies born within 1 year of being married.
> 
> Seems to me, this indicates that the major change, that has occurred is with men, NOT MARRYING the girl they got pregnant as they used to do, because men felt it was THEIR RESPONSIBILITY to do such back in the good ole days....but not any more....
> 
> 
> 
> Seventy five percent of the kids were not being born to single mothers, and there was little effective BC then.
> 
> Men got relieved of responsibility by the Great Society.
> 
> It was a disasterous mistake.
> 
> No longer does a judge say the Altar or the Army, like when that meant Korea or Vietnam.
> 
> I raised my boys to be men, and, as a result, don't have any grandchildren, but, at least unlike many of my friends, I don't have a pack of grandchildren strewn all over the country, being raised by other men than their fathers.
Click to expand...


So, I take it that you married every woman you had sex with?  How many times have you been married?  Once?  Lol!

I mean, really, if you had sex with them out of wedlock, you risked bringing children into this world with a woman you NEVER planned to marry.  That would make you very irresponsible according to your criteria that you have put in place for women's behavior, correct?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Care4all said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> 
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and those men who have self control don't need to worry about having children with multiple women as well...
> 
> you may not mean to be leaving men's responsibilities off the table, but you are continually doing it and only speaking about the woman and her responsibility and her self control. like you just did, again.
> 
> I don't disagree with you and your premise regarding this and the woman's responsibility, but I do see you giving a 'pass' towards men in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when does the word 'people' mean women only?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your last sentence, your finale in the rant, "defined" what "people"  you were talking about, at least to me, it seemed that way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you were speaking about the women, from what your last sentence said.
> 
> And I am not certain it is these women that worry about having several children from different fathers....this thread was started by a man who was wondering why so many women have children from different men....  implying, in a way, that it does not bother these women to do such....again, this is how I interpreted it....  and I could be wrong as I could be with my thoughts about your condemnation of only the women.
Click to expand...


Yes, you are wrong in your interpretation. I could have easily put 'several kids from different people', but that is beside the point. I was using the word 'people' as a meaning for both sexes. Men are just as guilty of having multiple kids with different partners. So for someone to believe it's just women doing that is someone with blinders on.


----------



## ChrisL

SillyWabbit said:


> From a purely sanitary POV: who'd want to put it in a woman with several kids by different dudes?



What kind of woman would want to have sex with a man who has put his dirty old pecker in several different woman, and God knows what else given what pigs some of you are.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ChrisL said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> 
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I assume you only ever had sex with your husband, or you are abstinent?  Otherwise, you are a hypocrite.  You could have easily become impregnated at any time you had sex, and that means with protection too, since it is not always 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I am abstinent since getting divorced over 10 years ago. I left him, since he was abusive to me and my kids (I call them mine, since he's never had a hand in raising them even though he is the father.). Believe it or not, there are responsible people in this world that put their kids first and others last. I don't and haven't blamed others for anything I've dealt with either; it's called taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you've been divorced?  What above before you were married?  According to your own standards, if you had sex, you risked a pregnancy, therefore, irresponsible behavior on your part.  You should have been a virgin until you were married.  Right?  You could have become pregnancy by having premarital sex.
Click to expand...


Actually, my life is none of your business. And yes, abstinence works. You are the one that put your life out there for all to see, bringing in that you were pregnant as a teen. You are the one that came in and got bent out of shape over several comments made by people here. You also have deflected away from questions people have asked you many times, instead choosing to go the route of excuses instead of accepting responsibility. Is that because you don't want to accept blame for your part in how your life turned out? You were in the drivers seat, and you chose to turn down an alleyway.


----------



## Gracie

High_Gravity said:


> The funny thing I noticed is most of the women who have multiple kids by multiple men are always the ones who can't afford it, you won't meet a woman who is a electrical engineer with 5 kids by 4 different men for example.


And therein is the answer, HG. Maybe you need to frequent a different clientele, lol.


----------



## koshergrl

Roadrunner said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that some people are trying to lie ALL the blame on the women and excuse the men for their bad behavior, as a "men will be men and women beware" scenario.  Well, not all women are smart enough, some are emotionally damaged, etc., so that is just not a realistic viewpoint to hold, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and those men who have self control don't need to worry about having children with multiple women as well...
> 
> you may not mean to be leaving men's responsibilities off the table, but you are continually doing it and only speaking about the woman and her responsibility and her self control. like you just did, again.
> 
> I don't disagree with you and your premise regarding this and the woman's responsibility, but I do see you giving a 'pass' towards men in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Society gave men the pass.
> 
> It has been a disaster.
Click to expand...


Not only did it give men a pass, it determined that children have no value and that the children of poor women should be killed...while at the same time reinforcing the idea that the only value poor women have is to provide sex to whomever desires it of them.


----------



## koshergrl

The best way to ensure lifelong poverty and to raise the chances that your kids will be criminal and/or abused during their lifetime is to have kids out of wedlock. 

So of course progressives insist that it's not so bad, and that the REAL bad guys are the Christians who claim that children should be raised in the safety of a home with both of their parents. Cuz church is bad! Free love is cool! And abortion is the BEST THING EVAH! PS...while we're at it, why don't we start grooming kids in grade school for their exciting careers in the field of prostitution and porn, a la Kinsey??!!!

Alright!


----------



## Roadrunner

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that some people are trying to lie ALL the blame on the women and excuse the men for their bad behavior, as a "men will be men and women beware" scenario.  Well, not all women are smart enough, some are emotionally damaged, etc., so that is just not a realistic viewpoint to hold, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I assume you only ever had sex with your husband, or you are abstinent?  Otherwise, you are a hypocrite.  You could have easily become impregnated at any time you had sex, and that means with protection too, since it is not always 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I am abstinent since getting divorced over 10 years ago. I left him, since he was abusive to me and my kids (I call them mine, since he's never had a hand in raising them even though he is the father.). Believe it or not, there are responsible people in this world that put their kids first and others last. I don't and haven't blamed others for anything I've dealt with either; it's called taking responsibility.
Click to expand...

Abstinence beats lowering your standards.

Nothing like the sweetness of waiting for someone you can respect.


----------



## guno

koshergrl said:


> The best way to ensure lifelong poverty and to raise the chances that your kids will be criminal and/or abused during their lifetime is to have kids out of wedlock.
> 
> So of course progressives insist that it's not so bad, and that the REAL bad guys are the Christians who claim that children should be raised in the safety of a home with both of their parents. Cuz church is bad! Free love is cool! And abortion is the BEST THING EVAH! PS...while we're at it, why don't we start grooming kids in grade school for their exciting careers in the field of prostitution and porn, a la Kinsey??!!!
> 
> Alright!




so how many baby daddys in your life


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> 
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I assume you only ever had sex with your husband, or you are abstinent?  Otherwise, you are a hypocrite.  You could have easily become impregnated at any time you had sex, and that means with protection too, since it is not always 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I am abstinent since getting divorced over 10 years ago. I left him, since he was abusive to me and my kids (I call them mine, since he's never had a hand in raising them even though he is the father.). Believe it or not, there are responsible people in this world that put their kids first and others last. I don't and haven't blamed others for anything I've dealt with either; it's called taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abstinence beats lowering your standards.
> 
> Nothing like the sweetness of waiting for someone you can respect.
Click to expand...


But, she has kids from another man!!!  It's too late!


----------



## Ravi

Care4all said:


> Women and men were fooling around before marriage even in the 1950's and I read a while ago, that those that got married in the 1950's and had a child within the first year of marriage, 70% of those children born to these couples were born within the first *6 months of marriage.  *That's right...you got it...the women WERE PREGNANT before marriage in 70% of the babies born within 1 year of being married.
> 
> Seems to me, this indicates that the major change, that has occurred is with men, NOT MARRYING the girl they got pregnant as they used to do, because men felt it was THEIR RESPONSIBILITY to do such back in the good ole days....but not any more....


I dunno. Back in the day women that got pregnant out of wedlock went to special places where they could give birth secretly if they gave away the baby. Now more women choose to keep the child. How does that reflect badly on anyone but baby daddy?


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> 
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I assume you only ever had sex with your husband, or you are abstinent?  Otherwise, you are a hypocrite.  You could have easily become impregnated at any time you had sex, and that means with protection too, since it is not always 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I am abstinent since getting divorced over 10 years ago. I left him, since he was abusive to me and my kids (I call them mine, since he's never had a hand in raising them even though he is the father.). Believe it or not, there are responsible people in this world that put their kids first and others last. I don't and haven't blamed others for anything I've dealt with either; it's called taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abstinence beats lowering your standards.
> 
> Nothing like the sweetness of waiting for someone you can respect.
Click to expand...


Lol!  Just like 5 minutes ago, you said you would never lower your standards to have sex with a female who had children from another man.


----------



## Roadrunner

"The best way to ensure lifelong poverty and to raise the chances that your kids will be criminal and/or abused during their lifetime is to have kids out of wedlock."

But, but, but it worked out so well for Murphy Brown.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I assume you only ever had sex with your husband, or you are abstinent?  Otherwise, you are a hypocrite.  You could have easily become impregnated at any time you had sex, and that means with protection too, since it is not always 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I am abstinent since getting divorced over 10 years ago. I left him, since he was abusive to me and my kids (I call them mine, since he's never had a hand in raising them even though he is the father.). Believe it or not, there are responsible people in this world that put their kids first and others last. I don't and haven't blamed others for anything I've dealt with either; it's called taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abstinence beats lowering your standards.
> 
> Nothing like the sweetness of waiting for someone you can respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Just like 5 minutes ago, you said you would never lower your standards to have sex with a female who had children from another man.
Click to expand...

I never have had sex with a female who has had another man's child, and don't intend to.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> 
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and those men who have self control don't need to worry about having children with multiple women as well...
> 
> you may not mean to be leaving men's responsibilities off the table, but you are continually doing it and only speaking about the woman and her responsibility and her self control. like you just did, again.
> 
> I don't disagree with you and your premise regarding this and the woman's responsibility, but I do see you giving a 'pass' towards men in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Society gave men the pass.
> 
> It has been a disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did it give men a pass, it determined that children have no value and that the children of poor women should be killed...while at the same time reinforcing the idea that the only value poor women have is to provide sex to whomever desires it of them.
Click to expand...


So basically you think that everyone should remain a virgin until they get married?  Well, I certainly hope that was the case with you, but honestly it is more than likely NOT the case with most people.  

Also, it is important to remember that younger women who have had children are going to be more fertile than older women who have been divorced for 10 years.  The chances of a younger person having children by multiple men is therefore greater.


----------



## ChrisL

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I assume you only ever had sex with your husband, or you are abstinent?  Otherwise, you are a hypocrite.  You could have easily become impregnated at any time you had sex, and that means with protection too, since it is not always 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I am abstinent since getting divorced over 10 years ago. I left him, since he was abusive to me and my kids (I call them mine, since he's never had a hand in raising them even though he is the father.). Believe it or not, there are responsible people in this world that put their kids first and others last. I don't and haven't blamed others for anything I've dealt with either; it's called taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you've been divorced?  What above before you were married?  According to your own standards, if you had sex, you risked a pregnancy, therefore, irresponsible behavior on your part.  You should have been a virgin until you were married.  Right?  You could have become pregnancy by having premarital sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, my life is none of your business. And yes, abstinence works. You are the one that put your life out there for all to see, bringing in that you were pregnant as a teen. You are the one that came in and got bent out of shape over several comments made by people here. You also have deflected away from questions people have asked you many times, instead choosing to go the route of excuses instead of accepting responsibility. Is that because you don't want to accept blame for your part in how your life turned out? You were in the drivers seat, and you chose to turn down an alleyway.
Click to expand...


In other words, that's a big NO.  Lol!  Thanks.


----------



## koshergrl

Ravi said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best way to ensure lifelong poverty and to raise the chances that your kids will be criminal and/or abused during their lifetime is to have kids out of wedlock.
> 
> So of course progressives insist that it's not so bad, and that the REAL bad guys are the Christians who claim that children should be raised in the safety of a home with both of their parents. Cuz church is bad! Free love is cool! And abortion is the BEST THING EVAH! PS...while we're at it, why don't we start grooming kids in grade school for their exciting careers in the field of prostitution and porn, a la Kinsey??!!!
> 
> Alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so how many baby daddys in your life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 by her own admission. Not that she wasn't a victim.
Click to expand...



Surprise, ravitard's lying again, lol.


----------



## Ravi

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I assume you only ever had sex with your husband, or you are abstinent?  Otherwise, you are a hypocrite.  You could have easily become impregnated at any time you had sex, and that means with protection too, since it is not always 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I am abstinent since getting divorced over 10 years ago. I left him, since he was abusive to me and my kids (I call them mine, since he's never had a hand in raising them even though he is the father.). Believe it or not, there are responsible people in this world that put their kids first and others last. I don't and haven't blamed others for anything I've dealt with either; it's called taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abstinence beats lowering your standards.
> 
> Nothing like the sweetness of waiting for someone you can respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Just like 5 minutes ago, you said you would never lower your standards to have sex with a female who had children from another man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never have had sex with a female who has had another man's child, and don't intend to.
Click to expand...

Cool. No one says you have to.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I assume you only ever had sex with your husband, or you are abstinent?  Otherwise, you are a hypocrite.  You could have easily become impregnated at any time you had sex, and that means with protection too, since it is not always 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I am abstinent since getting divorced over 10 years ago. I left him, since he was abusive to me and my kids (I call them mine, since he's never had a hand in raising them even though he is the father.). Believe it or not, there are responsible people in this world that put their kids first and others last. I don't and haven't blamed others for anything I've dealt with either; it's called taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abstinence beats lowering your standards.
> 
> Nothing like the sweetness of waiting for someone you can respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Just like 5 minutes ago, you said you would never lower your standards to have sex with a female who had children from another man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never have had sex with a female who has had another man's child, and don't intend to.
Click to expand...


You are old anyways, so you are completely out of the loop.  No women of child bearing age would probably even WANT to have sex with you.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I assume you only ever had sex with your husband, or you are abstinent?  Otherwise, you are a hypocrite.  You could have easily become impregnated at any time you had sex, and that means with protection too, since it is not always 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I am abstinent since getting divorced over 10 years ago. I left him, since he was abusive to me and my kids (I call them mine, since he's never had a hand in raising them even though he is the father.). Believe it or not, there are responsible people in this world that put their kids first and others last. I don't and haven't blamed others for anything I've dealt with either; it's called taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abstinence beats lowering your standards.
> 
> Nothing like the sweetness of waiting for someone you can respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, she has kids from another man!!!  It's too late!
Click to expand...


What are you raving about?

My GF has kitties, not kids.

Have you gone insane?


----------



## Care4all

Ravi said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women and men were fooling around before marriage even in the 1950's and I read a while ago, that those that got married in the 1950's and had a child within the first year of marriage, 70% of those children born to these couples were born within the first *6 months of marriage.  *That's right...you got it...the women WERE PREGNANT before marriage in 70% of the babies born within 1 year of being married.
> 
> Seems to me, this indicates that the major change, that has occurred is with men, NOT MARRYING the girl they got pregnant as they used to do, because men felt it was THEIR RESPONSIBILITY to do such back in the good ole days....but not any more....
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. Back in the day women that got pregnant out of wedlock went to special places where they could give birth secretly if they gave away the baby. Now more women choose to keep the child. How does that reflect badly on anyone but baby daddy?
Click to expand...

Tis true, those that did not get married did go to far away homes for pregnant women out of wedlock...  and some did have illegal abortions back then too....


----------



## Roadrunner

Ravi said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I assume you only ever had sex with your husband, or you are abstinent?  Otherwise, you are a hypocrite.  You could have easily become impregnated at any time you had sex, and that means with protection too, since it is not always 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am abstinent since getting divorced over 10 years ago. I left him, since he was abusive to me and my kids (I call them mine, since he's never had a hand in raising them even though he is the father.). Believe it or not, there are responsible people in this world that put their kids first and others last. I don't and haven't blamed others for anything I've dealt with either; it's called taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abstinence beats lowering your standards.
> 
> Nothing like the sweetness of waiting for someone you can respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Just like 5 minutes ago, you said you would never lower your standards to have sex with a female who had children from another man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never have had sex with a female who has had another man's child, and don't intend to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. No one says you have to.
Click to expand...

Dumbass, the meltee says I did.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I assume you only ever had sex with your husband, or you are abstinent?  Otherwise, you are a hypocrite.  You could have easily become impregnated at any time you had sex, and that means with protection too, since it is not always 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am abstinent since getting divorced over 10 years ago. I left him, since he was abusive to me and my kids (I call them mine, since he's never had a hand in raising them even though he is the father.). Believe it or not, there are responsible people in this world that put their kids first and others last. I don't and haven't blamed others for anything I've dealt with either; it's called taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abstinence beats lowering your standards.
> 
> Nothing like the sweetness of waiting for someone you can respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Just like 5 minutes ago, you said you would never lower your standards to have sex with a female who had children from another man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never have had sex with a female who has had another man's child, and don't intend to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are old anyways, so you are completely out of the loop.  No women of child bearing age would probably even WANT to have sex with you.
Click to expand...

Translation: Out of the loop=Never had an STD, fathered an abortion, or slept with another man's baby-momma.


----------



## Ravi

Care4all said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women and men were fooling around before marriage even in the 1950's and I read a while ago, that those that got married in the 1950's and had a child within the first year of marriage, 70% of those children born to these couples were born within the first *6 months of marriage.  *That's right...you got it...the women WERE PREGNANT before marriage in 70% of the babies born within 1 year of being married.
> 
> Seems to me, this indicates that the major change, that has occurred is with men, NOT MARRYING the girl they got pregnant as they used to do, because men felt it was THEIR RESPONSIBILITY to do such back in the good ole days....but not any more....
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. Back in the day women that got pregnant out of wedlock went to special places where they could give birth secretly if they gave away the baby. Now more women choose to keep the child. How does that reflect badly on anyone but baby daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis true, those that did not get married did go to far away homes for pregnant women out of wedlock...  and some did have illegal abortions back then too....
Click to expand...

Yeah, and now if you keep the kid you are a whore. How fucked up is that?


----------



## koshergrl

Care4all said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women and men were fooling around before marriage even in the 1950's and I read a while ago, that those that got married in the 1950's and had a child within the first year of marriage, 70% of those children born to these couples were born within the first *6 months of marriage.  *That's right...you got it...the women WERE PREGNANT before marriage in 70% of the babies born within 1 year of being married.
> 
> Seems to me, this indicates that the major change, that has occurred is with men, NOT MARRYING the girl they got pregnant as they used to do, because men felt it was THEIR RESPONSIBILITY to do such back in the good ole days....but not any more....
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. Back in the day women that got pregnant out of wedlock went to special places where they could give birth secretly if they gave away the baby. Now more women choose to keep the child. How does that reflect badly on anyone but baby daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis true, those that did not get married did go to far away homes for pregnant women out of wedlock...  and some did have illegal abortions back then too....
Click to expand...


As well as legal abortions, given by their family docs, and called "D&Cs". 

The whole idea that women couldn't get medically necessary abortions back in the olden days is a lie, as is everything else that Care and Ravi have ever held dear or spoken...


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I am abstinent since getting divorced over 10 years ago. I left him, since he was abusive to me and my kids (I call them mine, since he's never had a hand in raising them even though he is the father.). Believe it or not, there are responsible people in this world that put their kids first and others last. I don't and haven't blamed others for anything I've dealt with either; it's called taking responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Abstinence beats lowering your standards.
> 
> Nothing like the sweetness of waiting for someone you can respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Just like 5 minutes ago, you said you would never lower your standards to have sex with a female who had children from another man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never have had sex with a female who has had another man's child, and don't intend to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are old anyways, so you are completely out of the loop.  No women of child bearing age would probably even WANT to have sex with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: Out of the loop=Never had an STD, fathered an abortion, or slept with another man's baby-momma.
Click to expand...


No, old and not interesting to young women.  However, I'm willing to BET if a beautiful YOUNG woman were to pay any attention to you at all, you would be falling over yourself like a doofus.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abstinence beats lowering your standards.
> 
> Nothing like the sweetness of waiting for someone you can respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Just like 5 minutes ago, you said you would never lower your standards to have sex with a female who had children from another man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never have had sex with a female who has had another man's child, and don't intend to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are old anyways, so you are completely out of the loop.  No women of child bearing age would probably even WANT to have sex with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: Out of the loop=Never had an STD, fathered an abortion, or slept with another man's baby-momma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, old and not interesting to young women.  However, I'm willing to BET if a beautiful YOUNG woman were to pay any attention to you at all, you would be falling over yourself like a doofus.
Click to expand...



Why would I want to be interested in a beautiful young woman?

I am in a monogamous relationship with a beautiful young woman.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Just like 5 minutes ago, you said you would never lower your standards to have sex with a female who had children from another man.
> 
> 
> 
> I never have had sex with a female who has had another man's child, and don't intend to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are old anyways, so you are completely out of the loop.  No women of child bearing age would probably even WANT to have sex with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: Out of the loop=Never had an STD, fathered an abortion, or slept with another man's baby-momma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, old and not interesting to young women.  However, I'm willing to BET if a beautiful YOUNG woman were to pay any attention to you at all, you would be falling over yourself like a doofus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I want to be interested in a beautiful young woman?
> 
> I am in a monogamous relationship with a beautiful young woman.
Click to expand...


As a matter of fact, if a beautiful young sexy woman wanted to have you, I'll bet she could no matter how many kids she has.  Lol!


----------



## Care4all

Ravi said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women and men were fooling around before marriage even in the 1950's and I read a while ago, that those that got married in the 1950's and had a child within the first year of marriage, 70% of those children born to these couples were born within the first *6 months of marriage.  *That's right...you got it...the women WERE PREGNANT before marriage in 70% of the babies born within 1 year of being married.
> 
> Seems to me, this indicates that the major change, that has occurred is with men, NOT MARRYING the girl they got pregnant as they used to do, because men felt it was THEIR RESPONSIBILITY to do such back in the good ole days....but not any more....
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. Back in the day women that got pregnant out of wedlock went to special places where they could give birth secretly if they gave away the baby. Now more women choose to keep the child. How does that reflect badly on anyone but baby daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis true, those that did not get married did go to far away homes for pregnant women out of wedlock...  and some did have illegal abortions back then too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and now if you keep the kid you are a whore. How fucked up is that?
Click to expand...

Pretty messed up....  I look at these women who have gotten pregnant out of wedlock and chose to bear their child, instead of aborting their child, as accepting their responsibility in their own actions....and quite frankly, not taking the easy way out....


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have had sex with a female who has had another man's child, and don't intend to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are old anyways, so you are completely out of the loop.  No women of child bearing age would probably even WANT to have sex with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: Out of the loop=Never had an STD, fathered an abortion, or slept with another man's baby-momma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, old and not interesting to young women.  However, I'm willing to BET if a beautiful YOUNG woman were to pay any attention to you at all, you would be falling over yourself like a doofus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I want to be interested in a beautiful young woman?
> 
> I am in a monogamous relationship with a beautiful young woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, if a beautiful young sexy woman wanted to have you, I'll bet she could no matter how many kids she has.  Lol!
Click to expand...

You are obviously emotionally disturbed.

I hope it is temporary.

You have a great evening.


----------



## ChrisL

Then, sometimes the man falls for the beautiful young woman and wants to be her babies' daddy, so he marries her.  Then perhaps she is just using him for money or maybe she cheats on him, leaves him, takes some of his money.  

That's when you hear the men start crying about being a "victim."  Lol!  She was a GOLD DIGGER!  She just USED ME!  Boo-hoo.  

So you see, this stuff all works both ways.  Perhaps some of you old bitter men should have made better decisions regarding your wives.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are old anyways, so you are completely out of the loop.  No women of child bearing age would probably even WANT to have sex with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: Out of the loop=Never had an STD, fathered an abortion, or slept with another man's baby-momma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, old and not interesting to young women.  However, I'm willing to BET if a beautiful YOUNG woman were to pay any attention to you at all, you would be falling over yourself like a doofus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I want to be interested in a beautiful young woman?
> 
> I am in a monogamous relationship with a beautiful young woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, if a beautiful young sexy woman wanted to have you, I'll bet she could no matter how many kids she has.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are obviously emotionally disturbed.
> 
> I hope it is temporary.
> 
> You have a great evening.
Click to expand...


Truth hurts, huh?  You want to lie and say an old man like you wouldn't jump at the chance to have sex with a beautiful young woman who is half your age?  You're full of it up to your ears.


----------



## Ravi

So basically, to some men, women are whores if they choose to keep their children or abort them. A no win situation with some men. And who cares what those men think.


----------



## ChrisL

Ravi said:


> So basically, to some men, women are whores if they choose to keep their children or abort them. A no win situation with some men. And who cares what those men think.



And they want to be able to have sex with all the beautiful women and then call them whores later.


----------



## Jackinthebox

Diana1180 said:


> If the childs father is in her life and paying support the courts will not let the current husband adopt his step child. The father would have to willingly give up rights and even then the courts most times will not allow it unless he has been an absent father (jail) and not paying support.



That was pretty much the case. She got a few sporadic checks from the deadbeat, but that was about it. He was in and out of jail, the whole bit.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Just like 5 minutes ago, you said you would never lower your standards to have sex with a female who had children from another man.
> 
> 
> 
> I never have had sex with a female who has had another man's child, and don't intend to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are old anyways, so you are completely out of the loop.  No women of child bearing age would probably even WANT to have sex with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: Out of the loop=Never had an STD, fathered an abortion, or slept with another man's baby-momma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, old and not interesting to young women.  However, I'm willing to BET if a beautiful YOUNG woman were to pay any attention to you at all, you would be falling over yourself like a doofus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I want to be interested in a beautiful young woman?
> 
> I am in a monogamous relationship with a beautiful young woman.
Click to expand...


Highly doubtful that any beautiful young woman would be interested in the likes of you.  What do you have to offer any beautiful young women?  You are old.  You will die way before she does.  Do you have money?  

Of course, all of you old men who spend all of your time on internet forums have beautiful young girlfriends.  Lol!  Hilarious!


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I assume you only ever had sex with your husband, or you are abstinent?  Otherwise, you are a hypocrite.  You could have easily become impregnated at any time you had sex, and that means with protection too, since it is not always 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I am abstinent since getting divorced over 10 years ago. I left him, since he was abusive to me and my kids (I call them mine, since he's never had a hand in raising them even though he is the father.). Believe it or not, there are responsible people in this world that put their kids first and others last. I don't and haven't blamed others for anything I've dealt with either; it's called taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abstinence beats lowering your standards.
> 
> Nothing like the sweetness of waiting for someone you can respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, she has kids from another man!!!  It's too late!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you raving about?
> 
> My GF has kitties, not kids.
> 
> Have you gone insane?
Click to expand...


You probably don't even have a girlfriend, old man.


----------



## Sherry

High_Gravity said:


> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, *most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex*, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.



*Disclaimer: I didn't read past the first page.*

I married my HS sweetheart, and after 25 years together and the relationship ending, I was worried about getting back into the dating pool for the reason I highlighted in the post above. It's now five years later, and within the past 6 months I have found myself in a relationship with a very nice man. It does make a difference though that my daughter is in her mid 20's and living in her own home, and my son is 16 with just a couple years until going off to college.


----------



## ChrisL

Sherry said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I can tell you from a mans POV, *most of the times we just tolerate the rug rats for the sex*, thats it. Most of these men are not there to father these kids for the long term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer: I didn't read past the first page.*
> 
> I married my HS sweetheart, and after 25 years together and the relationship ending, I was worried about getting back into the dating pool for the reason I highlighted in the post above. It's now five years later, and within the past 6 months I have found myself in a relationship with a very nice man. It does make a difference though that my daughter is in her mid 20's and living in her own home, and my son is 16 with just a couple years until going off to college.
Click to expand...


I think there are a lot of women in the dating pool with children from a prior relationship.  I think it does takes a special man to be able to not only commit to you and love you but to love your children as well, so congrats to you!


----------



## Roadrunner

Care4all said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women and men were fooling around before marriage even in the 1950's and I read a while ago, that those that got married in the 1950's and had a child within the first year of marriage, 70% of those children born to these couples were born within the first *6 months of marriage.  *That's right...you got it...the women WERE PREGNANT before marriage in 70% of the babies born within 1 year of being married.
> 
> Seems to me, this indicates that the major change, that has occurred is with men, NOT MARRYING the girl they got pregnant as they used to do, because men felt it was THEIR RESPONSIBILITY to do such back in the good ole days....but not any more....
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. Back in the day women that got pregnant out of wedlock went to special places where they could give birth secretly if they gave away the baby. Now more women choose to keep the child. How does that reflect badly on anyone but baby daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis true, those that did not get married did go to far away homes for pregnant women out of wedlock...  and some did have illegal abortions back then too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and now if you keep the kid you are a whore. How fucked up is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty messed up....  I look at these women who have gotten pregnant out of wedlock and chose to bear their child, instead of aborting their child, as accepting their responsibility in their own actions....and quite frankly, not taking the easy way out....
Click to expand...

I respect them when they raise polite respectful kids and make sure they go to school.


----------



## koshergrl

Roadrunner said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women and men were fooling around before marriage even in the 1950's and I read a while ago, that those that got married in the 1950's and had a child within the first year of marriage, 70% of those children born to these couples were born within the first *6 months of marriage.  *That's right...you got it...the women WERE PREGNANT before marriage in 70% of the babies born within 1 year of being married.
> 
> Seems to me, this indicates that the major change, that has occurred is with men, NOT MARRYING the girl they got pregnant as they used to do, because men felt it was THEIR RESPONSIBILITY to do such back in the good ole days....but not any more....
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. Back in the day women that got pregnant out of wedlock went to special places where they could give birth secretly if they gave away the baby. Now more women choose to keep the child. How does that reflect badly on anyone but baby daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis true, those that did not get married did go to far away homes for pregnant women out of wedlock...  and some did have illegal abortions back then too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and now if you keep the kid you are a whore. How fucked up is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty messed up....  I look at these women who have gotten pregnant out of wedlock and chose to bear their child, instead of aborting their child, as accepting their responsibility in their own actions....and quite frankly, not taking the easy way out....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I respect them when they raise polite respectful kids and make sure they go to school.
Click to expand...


And when they don't drag multiple men in and out of their bedrooms, their lives, and their kids' lives.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women and men were fooling around before marriage even in the 1950's and I read a while ago, that those that got married in the 1950's and had a child within the first year of marriage, 70% of those children born to these couples were born within the first *6 months of marriage.  *That's right...you got it...the women WERE PREGNANT before marriage in 70% of the babies born within 1 year of being married.
> 
> Seems to me, this indicates that the major change, that has occurred is with men, NOT MARRYING the girl they got pregnant as they used to do, because men felt it was THEIR RESPONSIBILITY to do such back in the good ole days....but not any more....
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. Back in the day women that got pregnant out of wedlock went to special places where they could give birth secretly if they gave away the baby. Now more women choose to keep the child. How does that reflect badly on anyone but baby daddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis true, those that did not get married did go to far away homes for pregnant women out of wedlock...  and some did have illegal abortions back then too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and now if you keep the kid you are a whore. How fucked up is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty messed up....  I look at these women who have gotten pregnant out of wedlock and chose to bear their child, instead of aborting their child, as accepting their responsibility in their own actions....and quite frankly, not taking the easy way out....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I respect them when they raise polite respectful kids and make sure they go to school.
Click to expand...


That is NOT the tune you were singing earlier though, is it?


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. Back in the day women that got pregnant out of wedlock went to special places where they could give birth secretly if they gave away the baby. Now more women choose to keep the child. How does that reflect badly on anyone but baby daddy?
> 
> 
> 
> Tis true, those that did not get married did go to far away homes for pregnant women out of wedlock...  and some did have illegal abortions back then too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and now if you keep the kid you are a whore. How fucked up is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty messed up....  I look at these women who have gotten pregnant out of wedlock and chose to bear their child, instead of aborting their child, as accepting their responsibility in their own actions....and quite frankly, not taking the easy way out....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I respect them when they raise polite respectful kids and make sure they go to school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when they don't drag multiple men in and out of their bedrooms, their lives, and their kids' lives.
Click to expand...


Well, someone said you had 3 different baby daddies?  How can you say that about OTHER women?


----------



## koshergrl

Someone didn't say it, Ravtard did. 

And that's really all that needs to be said about that, lol.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> Someone didn't say it, Ravtard did.
> 
> And that's really all that needs to be said about that, lol.



So, you've only ever been with one man and had children by only that man?  I mean, I have to ask given how judgmental you all seem to be towards other women who have more than one sexual encounter or relationship in their lives.


----------



## ninja007

mgtow..... the only way, google it.


----------



## koshergrl

I'm not judgmental towards other women. I feel sorry for women who buy into the progressive lies, and end up being abused and abandoned because of it. And I feel very, very, very sorry for their children...living and dead.


----------



## Hollie

koshergrl said:


> I'm not judgmental towards other women. I feel sorry for women who buy into the progressive lies, and end up being abused and abandoned because of it. And I feel very, very, very sorry for their children...living and dead.


That's how I feel about anyone growing up under the oppressive and smothering hand of hyper-religious xtians.


----------



## BullKurtz

What a LOSER thread....everybody threw their punches, nobody won.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> What a LOSER thread....everybody threw their punches, nobody won.



Too fucking bad.  If some strange dude on the internet is going to insinuate that I'm a worthless slut because I made a mistake in judgment 20 years ago at 16 years old, then he'd better expect punches.


----------



## R.D.

ChrisL said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's common sense to be responsible for yourself. Why play Russian Roulette and rely on someone else for your well-being? If you can't take care of yourself, you can't expect anyone else to do that either.
> 
> 
> 
> And the question is, does that go only for the woman?
> 
> Should the man also be "responsible for himself and his own actions" as well?  So if the woman he is dating/screwing gets pregnant, what exactly is his responsibility in this...for his actions?
> 
> Is it to be a father to the child he helped create and be a permanent fixture in his child's life for the rest of his child's life?
> 
> Is it to be a financial support for his child, at least until his son or daughter are 18, 22 if they go to college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, men are responsible for themselves as well. Why wouldn't they be? I never implied otherwise in my response. I said 'It's common sense to be responsible for yourself.' If people don't want to deal with the consequences of their actions, they need to learn SELF-CONTROL and be responsible for themselves. Once they do that, maybe they'll start to have a little respect for themselves. Those that do know self-control and use it don't need to worry about having several kids from different men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I assume you only ever had sex with your husband, or you are abstinent?  Otherwise, you are a hypocrite.  You could have easily become impregnated at any time you had sex, and that means with protection too, since it is not always 100%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I am abstinent since getting divorced over 10 years ago. I left him, since he was abusive to me and my kids (I call them mine, since he's never had a hand in raising them even though he is the father.). Believe it or not, there are responsible people in this world that put their kids first and others last. I don't and haven't blamed others for anything I've dealt with either; it's called taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you've been divorced?  What above before you were married?  According to your own standards, if you had sex, you risked a pregnancy, therefore, irresponsible behavior on your part.  You should have been a virgin until you were married.  Right?  You could have become pregnancy by having premarital sex.
Click to expand...

I'll never understand you. If she had relations without or without protection is her business. Her choice. Her decision.

So?

The end result was and is hers to deal with.  Why be so tremendously judgement all the while making excuses for everyone else?


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> Too fucking bad.  If some strange dude on the internet is going to insinuate that I'm a worthless slut because I made a mistake in judgment 20 years ago at 16 years old, then he'd better expect punches.



Uh ... I am not a strange dude on the Internet ... But did you make four mistakes with four different guys? I am not necessarily sure if you have to make babies to qualify as a slut either ... I would have check the rulebook.

.


----------



## Disir

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of screwed up people out there.  That does not excuse the men for using these women as baby making machines.  I've actually heard of retarded women being knocked up multiple times.  Are they to blame?  Boy, they must be so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really move the goalpost to retarded people?
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> No one is excusing the men, we are just pointing out that the women are either stupid or don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, with some of you men here, it is always the women's faults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They bear responsibility for their actions, again in modern society the "innocent flower" defense doesn't cut it. You gals got equality, now all of a sudden you seem to want to give some of it back up.
> 
> Sorry, no refunds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhh.  Lol.  So THAT is what this is all about.    Who said that they do NOT bear responsibility?  I am stating that the men are just as much and, in some situations (when it's involving teens and very young adults), it can be MORE the man's fault because he will lie and manipulate.  True story.  That has NOTHING to do with equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The world changed.
> 
> Feminism handed you the opportunity to control your own sexuality.
> 
> If you didn't, then you did not adapt to changing times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am responding to a thread where a man stated that he and others only use single moms for sex and yet complain that they keep having children and then calling THEM stupid.
> 
> I'm glad you have better things to do.  Please, go do them because you are annoying and a misogynist, so who really cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do we call people who keep falling for 3 card Monte stupid?
> 
> Winners never quit, and quitters never win, but those who never quit and never win are idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marty, some of those women are low functioning and they aren't going to have their IQ tatooed on their foreheads.  They are always going to work in low wage jobs. Obviously not all but there are many women that will believe that shit over and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and most of these men are low functioning, care to give them a pass as well for being stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you implemented my standards you could tell them apart. That is a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am responding to a thread where a man stated that he and others only use single moms for sex and yet complain that they keep having children and then calling THEM stupid.
> 
> I'm glad you have better things to do.  Please, go do them because you are annoying and a misogynist, so who really cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do we call people who keep falling for 3 card Monte stupid?
> 
> Winners never quit, and quitters never win, but those who never quit and never win are idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marty, some of those women are low functioning and they aren't going to have their IQ tatooed on their foreheads.  They are always going to work in low wage jobs. Obviously not all but there are many women that will believe that shit over and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and most of these men are low functioning, care to give them a pass as well for being stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you implemented my standards you could tell them apart. That is a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am responding to a thread where a man stated that he and others only use single moms for sex and yet complain that they keep having children and then calling THEM stupid.
> 
> I'm glad you have better things to do.  Please, go do them because you are annoying and a misogynist, so who really cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do we call people who keep falling for 3 card Monte stupid?
> 
> Winners never quit, and quitters never win, but those who never quit and never win are idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marty, some of those women are low functioning and they aren't going to have their IQ tatooed on their foreheads.  They are always going to work in low wage jobs. Obviously not all but there are many women that will believe that shit over and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and most of these men are low functioning, care to give them a pass as well for being stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you implemented my standards you could tell them apart. That is a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying strong women who use discretion in choosing partners are in control of their own lives, and don't have these problems?
Click to expand...


The people that I am referencing are a direct result of deinstitutionalization of the intellectually disabled.  It is a problem.  It has always been a problem.  So, has who is doing the deciding of how to fix it 
Eugenic Sterilizations in INDIANA

But, that isn't what you want to talk about. 

Strong women make goals independent of men and achieve them. Every item that I listed has the capacity to impact any couple in ways unforseen. It is a limitation to goals and the opening to a bunch of drama queening crap. It's not sexy to discuss but then again they don't become problems for a reason.

Other women make men the goal and use them as a means to an end.  I have a low tolerance for bullshit in this arena.  I do try real, real hard though.


----------



## R.D.




----------



## Care4all

koshergrl said:


> Someone didn't say it, Ravtard did.
> 
> And that's really all that needs to be said about that, lol.


With all due respect,  YOU said it KG...a few years back....  that's what YOU told the board, what YOU posted....maybe you were fibbing to the board members back then, or in a stupor, but YOU did say this....Ravi did not make this up....  God as my witness.


----------



## koshergrl

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too fucking bad.  If some strange dude on the internet is going to insinuate that I'm a worthless slut because I made a mistake in judgment 20 years ago at 16 years old, then he'd better expect punches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh ... I am not a strange dude on the Internet ... But did you make four mistakes with four different guys? I am not necessarily sure if you have to make babies to qualify as a slut either ... I would have check the rulebook.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The mistake she made is a common one for girls, particularly poor girls, whose families have been pulled apart thanks to progressive dogma. They are often raised in single parent households themselves, they have seen women devalued all their lives, they have heard that "all kids have sex from a young age" all their lives and think that's what is expected of them. They've never seen any control exerted over the human condition..their families don't attend church regularly, they scoff at the idea that marriage is a sacrament, and should take place before having sex. In fact, many are raised in households where they are told it's best to *try someone out* before making any sort of commitment, and if you don't like them, then on to the next. 

Often these girls are abused by older men who come in and out of the lives of their own mothers, which makes them easy pickings for abusive and manipulative men all the rest of their lives. All this dabbling in unhealthy, multiple, sexual relationships means they aren't focusing on things like education and earning a living, and thus they are further hindered by the fact that they have limited skills and are more ignorant than their peers who are raised in households where it isn't *accepted* that kids have sex. They are so used to having the state take care of everything, and they have heard so many times that if they get pregnant, someone will either support them, or they can easily get rid of their babies, that they really don't worry that much about things like birth control. 

They desperately cling to their babies not just because they get a check for it, but because they do love their babies, and the love they anticipate from their kids is often the best and most fulfilling love they will ever experience. Sadly, it's not such a hot situation for a child to be raised in an environment like that, where they exist to provide something to a needy, confused, and desperately poor parent, but there you have it.

That's the lifestyle that progressive ideology fosters, and that's the lifestyle that these poor girls are sucked into when raised in the midst of it. It's pitiful, and it's unhealthy for them and their children.


----------



## koshergrl

Care4all said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone didn't say it, Ravtard did.
> 
> And that's really all that needs to be said about that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect,  YOU said it KG...a few years back....  that's what YOU told the board, what YOU posted....maybe you were fibbing to the board members back then, or in a stupor, but YOU did say this....Ravi did not make this up....  God as my witness.
Click to expand...


You're as big a liar as Ravtard is, Care. You still a Catholic? Remember when you pretended you were so you could (you thought) more effectively support baby killing?


----------



## Disir

koshergrl said:


> The mistake she made is a common one for girls, particularly poor girls, whose families have been pulled apart thanks to progressive dogma. They are often raised in single parent households themselves, they have seen women devalued all their lives, they have heard that "all kids have sex from a young age" all their lives and think that's what is expected of them. They've never seen any control exerted over the human condition..their families don't attend church regularly, they scoff at the idea that marriage is a sacrament, and should take place before having sex. In fact, many are raised in households where they are told it's best to *try someone out* before making any sort of commitment, and if you don't like them, then on to the next.
> 
> Often these girls are abused by older men who come in and out of the lives of their own mothers, which makes them easy pickings for abusive and manipulative men all the rest of their lives. All this dabbling in unhealthy, multiple, sexual relationships means they aren't focusing on things like education and earning a living, and thus they are further hindered by the fact that they have limited skills and are more ignorant than their peers who are raised in households where it isn't *accepted* that kids have sex. They are so used to having the state take care of everything, and they have heard so many times that if they get pregnant, someone will either support them, or they can easily get rid of their babies, that they really don't worry that much about things like birth control.
> 
> They desperately cling to their babies not just because they get a check for it, but because they do love their babies, and the love they anticipate from their kids is often the best and most fulfilling love they will ever experience. Sadly, it's not such a hot situation for a child to be raised in an environment like that, where they exist to provide something to a needy, confused, and desperately poor parent, but there you have it.
> 
> That's the lifestyle that progressive ideology fosters, and that's the lifestyle that these poor girls are sucked into when raised in the midst of it. It's pitiful, and it's unhealthy for them and their children.



That's the biggest line of shit to date.


----------



## koshergrl

PS..go ahead and pull up where I said that.


----------



## koshergrl

Disir said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? is that incorrect? men have the option to just leave or terminate their parental rights, do the women have that option unless they choose to abort?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only acceptable in your world.  It lasts only as long as you continue to applaud it.  Responsibility works both ways.  Excusing responsibility because men are horn dogs is not viable.
> 
> Terminating parental rights?  No.  Not really.  The courts usually think that even dickhead dads are still worthy dads. Even if the dad's don't pay child support they cannot be kept from seeing the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My world? these jokers that get the women pregnant can just walk away, I know a girl right now who has 2 kids from her previous marriage and is now pregnant with her third child from a new boyfriend, well the boyfriend has decided he wants no part of this and hes gone, now this young lady is stuck with 2 young girls and a third child on the way with no help, she can file for child support sure, but the guy is just not interested. This happens all the time in America now, if the man really doesn't care besides a cut out of his check, the child is not a real burden on his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, hey you'll tolerate those rugrats for the sex, amiright?
> 
> Do you want me to list the situations and people I know? We all know someone or some situation.
> 
> This is not a new phenomena, guy.  Collective amnesia pisses me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all men.
> 
> I have never had sex with a woman that has had another man's child, and do not intend to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> Not all men do any of this crap.  Some men are interested in package deal.  Some men are not.
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too fucking bad.  If some strange dude on the internet is going to insinuate that I'm a worthless slut because I made a mistake in judgment 20 years ago at 16 years old, then he'd better expect punches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh ... I am not a strange dude on the Internet ... But did you make four mistakes with four different guys? I am not necessarily sure if you have to make babies to qualify as a slut either ... I would have check the rulebook.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mistake she made is a common one for girls, particularly poor girls, whose families have been pulled apart thanks to progressive dogma. They are often raised in single parent households themselves, they have seen women devalued all their lives, they have heard that "all kids have sex from a young age" all their lives and think that's what is expected of them. They've never seen any control exerted over the human condition..their families don't attend church regularly, they scoff at the idea that marriage is a sacrament, and should take place before having sex. In fact, many are raised in households where they are told it's best to *try someone out* before making any sort of commitment, and if you don't like them, then on to the next.
> 
> Often these girls are abused by older men who come in and out of the lives of their own mothers, which makes them easy pickings for abusive and manipulative men all the rest of their lives. All this dabbling in unhealthy, multiple, sexual relationships means they aren't focusing on things like education and earning a living, and thus they are further hindered by the fact that they have limited skills and are more ignorant than their peers who are raised in households where it isn't *accepted* that kids have sex. They are so used to having the state take care of everything, and they have heard so many times that if they get pregnant, someone will either support them, or they can easily get rid of their babies, that they really don't worry that much about things like birth control.
> 
> They desperately cling to their babies not just because they get a check for it, but because they do love their babies, and the love they anticipate from their kids is often the best and most fulfilling love they will ever experience. Sadly, it's not such a hot situation for a child to be raised in an environment like that, where they exist to provide something to a needy, confused, and desperately poor parent, but there you have it.
> 
> That's the lifestyle that progressive ideology fosters, and that's the lifestyle that these poor girls are sucked into when raised in the midst of it. It's pitiful, and it's unhealthy for them and their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the biggest line of shit to date.
Click to expand...


Take a walk through the progressive-conceived of, progressive-built, progressive-funded inner cities and talk to a few of the teen moms there.

Then come back and talk to me.


----------



## Disir

Teen pregnancy rates are highest in red states.  Has nothing to do with liberal or progressive.  Divorce is also highest in those states. 
State With the Highest Teen Pregnancy Rate Is ... State-by-State Abortion Rates


----------



## koshergrl

Teen pregnancy rates are highest in the red states that are, coincidentally, the states with the largest Hispanic and Black populations. Go figure.

"Mississippi's rate was more than 60 percent higher than the national average in 2006, the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said. The teen pregnancy rate in Texas and New Mexico was more than 50 percent higher.

The three states have large proportions of black and Hispanic teenagers — groups that traditionally have higher birth rates, experts noted."

New State Has Highest Teen Pregnancy Rate - ThisIs50.com

Even more interesting...progressives target minorities with their *sex ed* and *diversity* programs...and look what happens:

Children in single-parent families by race KIDS COUNT Data Center


----------



## Disir

koshergrl said:


> Teen pregnancy rates are highest in the red states that are, coincidentally, the states with the largest Hispanic and Black populations. Go figure.



Try again.


----------



## BlackSand

Disir said:


> Teen pregnancy rates are highest in red states.  Has nothing to do with liberal or progressive.  Divorce is also highest in those states.
> State With the Highest Teen Pregnancy Rate Is ... State-by-State Abortion Rates



Chunk the state rates and compare the cities ... You may get closer to the truth of the matter. I live in a red state that has had high teen pregnancy rates on the statewide scale ... But that rate is facilitated by extremely high numbers in Progressive Liberal run cities full of Progressive Liberals.

In fact ... The comparably lower rates in regards to Conservative communities actually make the Progressive Liberal hellholes look a little better at the state level.

.


----------



## koshergrl

Disir said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen pregnancy rates are highest in the red states that are, coincidentally, the states with the largest Hispanic and Black populations. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...


Read for content:

"The three states have large proportions of black and Hispanic teenagers — *groups that traditionally have higher birth rates, experts noted."*

New State Has Highest Teen Pregnancy Rate - ThisIs50.com


----------



## Disir

BlackSand said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen pregnancy rates are highest in red states.  Has nothing to do with liberal or progressive.  Divorce is also highest in those states.
> State With the Highest Teen Pregnancy Rate Is ... State-by-State Abortion Rates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunk the state rates and compare the cities ... You may get closer to the truth of the matter. I live in a red state that has had high teen pregnancy rates on the statewide scale ... But that rate is facilitated by extremely high numbers in Progressive Liberal run cities full of Progressive Liberals.
> 
> In fact ... The comparably lower rates in regards to Conservative communities actually make the Progressive Liberal hellholes look a little better at the state level.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Teen birth rates are highest in religious states.  



> Strayhorn compiled data from various data sets. The religiosity information came from a sample of nearly 36,000 participants who were part of the U.S. Religious Landscapes Survey by the Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life conducted in 2007, while the teen birth and abortion statistics came from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> For religiosity, the researchers averaged the percentage of respondents who agreed with conservative responses to eight statements, including: ''There is only one way to interpret the teachings of my religion," and ''Scripture should be taken literally, word for word."
> 
> They found a strong correlation between statewide conservative religiousness and statewide teen birth rate even when they accounted for income and abortion rates.
> 
> For instance, the results showed more abortions among teenagers in the less religious states, which would skew the findings since fewer teens in these states would have births. But even after accounting for the abortions, the study team still found a state's level of religiosity could predict their teen birth rate. The higher the religiosity, the higher was the teen birth rate on average.
> 
> John Santelli of the Mailman School of Public Health at Columbia University calls the study "well-done," adding that the results are not surprising.
> 
> "The index of religiosity is tapping into more fundamentalist religious belief," Santelli said. "I'm sure there are parts of New England that have very low teen birth rates, which have pretty high religious participation, but they're probably less conservative, less fundamentalist type of congregations."



Teen Birth Rates Higher in Highly Religious States


----------



## Disir

koshergrl said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen pregnancy rates are highest in the red states that are, coincidentally, the states with the largest Hispanic and Black populations. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read for content:
> 
> "The three states have large proportions of black and Hispanic teenagers — *groups that traditionally have higher birth rates, experts noted."*
> 
> New State Has Highest Teen Pregnancy Rate - ThisIs50.com
Click to expand...



If you looked at the link that I provided above. You would find that Latinas and Black women had relatively low birth rates in other states that were not considered religious.


----------



## BlackSand

Disir said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen pregnancy rates are highest in the red states that are, coincidentally, the states with the largest Hispanic and Black populations. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...


http://www.louisianaweekly.com/louisiana-teen-pregnancy-rates-at-national-average-may-be-lowering/

_"Though the factors that lead to teen pregnancy are numerous, the African-American community experiences the highest rate of early pregnancies in Orleans Parish. In 2008, according to the last year of released statistics currently with available data from the Louisiana Department of Health and Hospitals, 15- to 17-year-old African-Americans saw a teen birth rate of 45.2 to 17.8 in the white community. And for 18 to 19-year-olds, the number raised to 117.6 to 71.5 (in 15 to 19 year-olds, the rate for African-Americans was 76 while the rate for whites was 40.4)."
_
Note that the statistics provided are for Orleans Parish and not mentioned to associate directly with race. Compare the white teen pregnacy rates in that unarguably blue Parish ... And it is still higher than more Conservative Parishes.

.


----------



## koshergrl

Disir said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen pregnancy rates are highest in red states.  Has nothing to do with liberal or progressive.  Divorce is also highest in those states.
> State With the Highest Teen Pregnancy Rate Is ... State-by-State Abortion Rates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunk the state rates and compare the cities ... You may get closer to the truth of the matter. I live in a red state that has had high teen pregnancy rates on the statewide scale ... But that rate is facilitated by extremely high numbers in Progressive Liberal run cities full of Progressive Liberals.
> 
> In fact ... The comparably lower rates in regards to Conservative communities actually make the Progressive Liberal hellholes look a little better at the state level.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen birth rates are highest in religious states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strayhorn compiled data from various data sets. The religiosity information came from a sample of nearly 36,000 participants who were part of the U.S. Religious Landscapes Survey by the Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life conducted in 2007, while the teen birth and abortion statistics came from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> For religiosity, the researchers averaged the percentage of respondents who agreed with conservative responses to eight statements, including: ''There is only one way to interpret the teachings of my religion," and ''Scripture should be taken literally, word for word."
> 
> They found a strong correlation between statewide conservative religiousness and statewide teen birth rate even when they accounted for income and abortion rates.
> 
> For instance, the results showed more abortions among teenagers in the less religious states, which would skew the findings since fewer teens in these states would have births. But even after accounting for the abortions, the study team still found a state's level of religiosity could predict their teen birth rate. The higher the religiosity, the higher was the teen birth rate on average.
> 
> John Santelli of the Mailman School of Public Health at Columbia University calls the study "well-done," adding that the results are not surprising.
> 
> "The index of religiosity is tapping into more fundamentalist religious belief," Santelli said. "I'm sure there are parts of New England that have very low teen birth rates, which have pretty high religious participation, but they're probably less conservative, less fundamentalist type of congregations."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen Birth Rates Higher in Highly Religious States
Click to expand...


"Of all births in the region to teens between the age’s 15-19 years, 19.7% are by
Hispanics, 28.8% by Blacks and 10.9% Whites. (Texas Department of Health, 1998)"
http://digital.library.unt.edu/ark:/67531/metadc3056/m2/1/high_res_d/thesis.pdf

And that is true across the board. It's a racial thing, and the minorities are targeted by progressives.

Also you are probably too stupid to know this, but "teen pregnancy" is not he same thing, necessarily, as "out of wedlock birth" rates. Many of the teen pregnancies being counted in the *red* and *religious* states by the biased poll takers are young married women. Yes Virginia, sometimes people who get knocked up do get married. And when they do, they GREATLY reduce the chance that their children will be molested, abused, and criminal themselves.


----------



## koshergrl

BlackSand said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen pregnancy rates are highest in the red states that are, coincidentally, the states with the largest Hispanic and Black populations. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.louisianaweekly.com/louisiana-teen-pregnancy-rates-at-national-average-may-be-lowering/
> 
> _"Though the factors that lead to teen pregnancy are numerous, the African-American community experiences the highest rate of early pregnancies in Orleans Parish. In 2008, according to the last year of released statistics currently with available data from the Louisiana Department of Health and Hospitals, 15- to 17-year-old African-Americans saw a teen birth rate of 45.2 to 17.8 in the white community. And for 18 to 19-year-olds, the number raised to 117.6 to 71.5 (in 15 to 19 year-olds, the rate for African-Americans was 76 while the rate for whites was 40.4)."
> _
> Note that the statistics provided are for Orleans Parish and not mentioned to associate directly with race. Compare the white teen pregnacy rates in that unarguably blue Parish ... And it is still higher than more Conservative Parishes.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


They are lowering, because people are finally figuring out that the progressive lie is just that, and that there IS a place for morality and self-control.


----------



## BlackSand

Disir said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen pregnancy rates are highest in red states.  Has nothing to do with liberal or progressive.  Divorce is also highest in those states.
> State With the Highest Teen Pregnancy Rate Is ... State-by-State Abortion Rates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunk the state rates and compare the cities ... You may get closer to the truth of the matter. I live in a red state that has had high teen pregnancy rates on the statewide scale ... But that rate is facilitated by extremely high numbers in Progressive Liberal run cities full of Progressive Liberals.
> 
> In fact ... The comparably lower rates in regards to Conservative communities actually make the Progressive Liberal hellholes look a little better at the state level.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen birth rates are highest in religious states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strayhorn compiled data from various data sets. The religiosity information came from a sample of nearly 36,000 participants who were part of the U.S. Religious Landscapes Survey by the Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life conducted in 2007, while the teen birth and abortion statistics came from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> For religiosity, the researchers averaged the percentage of respondents who agreed with conservative responses to eight statements, including: ''There is only one way to interpret the teachings of my religion," and ''Scripture should be taken literally, word for word."
> 
> They found a strong correlation between statewide conservative religiousness and statewide teen birth rate even when they accounted for income and abortion rates.
> 
> For instance, the results showed more abortions among teenagers in the less religious states, which would skew the findings since fewer teens in these states would have births. But even after accounting for the abortions, the study team still found a state's level of religiosity could predict their teen birth rate. The higher the religiosity, the higher was the teen birth rate on average.
> 
> John Santelli of the Mailman School of Public Health at Columbia University calls the study "well-done," adding that the results are not surprising.
> 
> "The index of religiosity is tapping into more fundamentalist religious belief," Santelli said. "I'm sure there are parts of New England that have very low teen birth rates, which have pretty high religious participation, but they're probably less conservative, less fundamentalist type of congregations."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen Birth Rates Higher in Highly Religious States
Click to expand...


http://www.louisianaweekly.com/louisiana-teen-pregnancy-rates-at-national-average-may-be-lowering/

_"Though the factors that lead to teen pregnancy are numerous, the African-American community experiences the highest rate of early pregnancies in Orleans Parish. In 2008, according to the last year of released statistics currently with available data from the Louisiana Department of Health and Hospitals, 15- to 17-year-old African-Americans saw a teen birth rate of 45.2 to 17.8 in the white community. And for 18 to 19-year-olds, the number raised to 117.6 to 71.5 (in 15 to 19 year-olds, the rate for African-Americans was 76 while the rate for whites was 40.4)."
_
Note that the statistics provided are for Orleans Parish and not mentioned to associate directly with race. Compare the white teen pregnacy rates in that unarguably blue Parish ... And it is still higher than more Conservative Parishes.

....


*Continue to focus on the state and continue to never address the problem.
States don't screw around ... People do ... And it obvious who the people screwing around are.*

.


----------



## Disir

koshergrl said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen pregnancy rates are highest in red states.  Has nothing to do with liberal or progressive.  Divorce is also highest in those states.
> State With the Highest Teen Pregnancy Rate Is ... State-by-State Abortion Rates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunk the state rates and compare the cities ... You may get closer to the truth of the matter. I live in a red state that has had high teen pregnancy rates on the statewide scale ... But that rate is facilitated by extremely high numbers in Progressive Liberal run cities full of Progressive Liberals.
> 
> In fact ... The comparably lower rates in regards to Conservative communities actually make the Progressive Liberal hellholes look a little better at the state level.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen birth rates are highest in religious states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strayhorn compiled data from various data sets. The religiosity information came from a sample of nearly 36,000 participants who were part of the U.S. Religious Landscapes Survey by the Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life conducted in 2007, while the teen birth and abortion statistics came from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> For religiosity, the researchers averaged the percentage of respondents who agreed with conservative responses to eight statements, including: ''There is only one way to interpret the teachings of my religion," and ''Scripture should be taken literally, word for word."
> 
> They found a strong correlation between statewide conservative religiousness and statewide teen birth rate even when they accounted for income and abortion rates.
> 
> For instance, the results showed more abortions among teenagers in the less religious states, which would skew the findings since fewer teens in these states would have births. But even after accounting for the abortions, the study team still found a state's level of religiosity could predict their teen birth rate. The higher the religiosity, the higher was the teen birth rate on average.
> 
> John Santelli of the Mailman School of Public Health at Columbia University calls the study "well-done," adding that the results are not surprising.
> 
> "The index of religiosity is tapping into more fundamentalist religious belief," Santelli said. "I'm sure there are parts of New England that have very low teen birth rates, which have pretty high religious participation, but they're probably less conservative, less fundamentalist type of congregations."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen Birth Rates Higher in Highly Religious States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Of all births in the region to teens between the age’s 15-19 years, 19.7% are by
> Hispanics, 28.8% by Blacks and 10.9% Whites. (Texas Department of Health, 1998)"
> http://digital.library.unt.edu/ark:/67531/metadc3056/m2/1/high_res_d/thesis.pdf
> 
> And that is true across the board. It's a racial thing, and the minorities are targeted by progressives.
> 
> Also you are probably too stupid to know this, but "teen pregnancy" is not he same thing, necessarily, as "out of wedlock birth" rates. Many of the teen pregnancies being counted in the *red* and *religious* states by the biased poll takers are young married women. Yes Virginia, sometimes people who get knocked up do get married. And when they do, they GREATLY reduce the chance that their children will be molested, abused, and criminal themselves.
Click to expand...


It's not a liberal thing.  It's a religious thing.   A part of the problem, for years, was the education system health classes that insisted on teaching abstinence only courses.  Lots of money and zero success.


BlackSand said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen pregnancy rates are highest in red states.  Has nothing to do with liberal or progressive.  Divorce is also highest in those states.
> State With the Highest Teen Pregnancy Rate Is ... State-by-State Abortion Rates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunk the state rates and compare the cities ... You may get closer to the truth of the matter. I live in a red state that has had high teen pregnancy rates on the statewide scale ... But that rate is facilitated by extremely high numbers in Progressive Liberal run cities full of Progressive Liberals.
> 
> In fact ... The comparably lower rates in regards to Conservative communities actually make the Progressive Liberal hellholes look a little better at the state level.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen birth rates are highest in religious states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strayhorn compiled data from various data sets. The religiosity information came from a sample of nearly 36,000 participants who were part of the U.S. Religious Landscapes Survey by the Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life conducted in 2007, while the teen birth and abortion statistics came from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> For religiosity, the researchers averaged the percentage of respondents who agreed with conservative responses to eight statements, including: ''There is only one way to interpret the teachings of my religion," and ''Scripture should be taken literally, word for word."
> 
> They found a strong correlation between statewide conservative religiousness and statewide teen birth rate even when they accounted for income and abortion rates.
> 
> For instance, the results showed more abortions among teenagers in the less religious states, which would skew the findings since fewer teens in these states would have births. But even after accounting for the abortions, the study team still found a state's level of religiosity could predict their teen birth rate. The higher the religiosity, the higher was the teen birth rate on average.
> 
> John Santelli of the Mailman School of Public Health at Columbia University calls the study "well-done," adding that the results are not surprising.
> 
> "The index of religiosity is tapping into more fundamentalist religious belief," Santelli said. "I'm sure there are parts of New England that have very low teen birth rates, which have pretty high religious participation, but they're probably less conservative, less fundamentalist type of congregations."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen Birth Rates Higher in Highly Religious States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.louisianaweekly.com/louisiana-teen-pregnancy-rates-at-national-average-may-be-lowering/
> 
> _"Though the factors that lead to teen pregnancy are numerous, the African-American community experiences the highest rate of early pregnancies in Orleans Parish. In 2008, according to the last year of released statistics currently with available data from the Louisiana Department of Health and Hospitals, 15- to 17-year-old African-Americans saw a teen birth rate of 45.2 to 17.8 in the white community. And for 18 to 19-year-olds, the number raised to 117.6 to 71.5 (in 15 to 19 year-olds, the rate for African-Americans was 76 while the rate for whites was 40.4)."
> _
> Note that the statistics provided are for Orleans Parish and not mentioned to associate directly with race. Compare the white teen pregnacy rates in that unarguably blue Parish ... And it is still higher than more Conservative Parishes.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> *Continue to focus on the state and continue to never address the problem.
> States don't screw around ... People do ... And it obvious who the people screwing around are.*
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You talk a lot about responsibility but you run like hell when having to actually accept it.


----------



## koshergrl

Nope. It's a racial thing, and it's a racial and low income thing because minorities and the very poor are victims of progressives.


----------



## koshergrl

Disir said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen pregnancy rates are highest in red states.  Has nothing to do with liberal or progressive.  Divorce is also highest in those states.
> State With the Highest Teen Pregnancy Rate Is ... State-by-State Abortion Rates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunk the state rates and compare the cities ... You may get closer to the truth of the matter. I live in a red state that has had high teen pregnancy rates on the statewide scale ... But that rate is facilitated by extremely high numbers in Progressive Liberal run cities full of Progressive Liberals.
> 
> In fact ... The comparably lower rates in regards to Conservative communities actually make the Progressive Liberal hellholes look a little better at the state level.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen birth rates are highest in religious states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strayhorn compiled data from various data sets. The religiosity information came from a sample of nearly 36,000 participants who were part of the U.S. Religious Landscapes Survey by the Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life conducted in 2007, while the teen birth and abortion statistics came from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> For religiosity, the researchers averaged the percentage of respondents who agreed with conservative responses to eight statements, including: ''There is only one way to interpret the teachings of my religion," and ''Scripture should be taken literally, word for word."
> 
> They found a strong correlation between statewide conservative religiousness and statewide teen birth rate even when they accounted for income and abortion rates.
> 
> For instance, the results showed more abortions among teenagers in the less religious states, which would skew the findings since fewer teens in these states would have births. But even after accounting for the abortions, the study team still found a state's level of religiosity could predict their teen birth rate. The higher the religiosity, the higher was the teen birth rate on average.
> 
> John Santelli of the Mailman School of Public Health at Columbia University calls the study "well-done," adding that the results are not surprising.
> 
> "The index of religiosity is tapping into more fundamentalist religious belief," Santelli said. "I'm sure there are parts of New England that have very low teen birth rates, which have pretty high religious participation, but they're probably less conservative, less fundamentalist type of congregations."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen Birth Rates Higher in Highly Religious States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Of all births in the region to teens between the age’s 15-19 years, 19.7% are by
> Hispanics, 28.8% by Blacks and 10.9% Whites. (Texas Department of Health, 1998)"
> http://digital.library.unt.edu/ark:/67531/metadc3056/m2/1/high_res_d/thesis.pdf
> 
> And that is true across the board. It's a racial thing, and the minorities are targeted by progressives.
> 
> Also you are probably too stupid to know this, but "teen pregnancy" is not he same thing, necessarily, as "out of wedlock birth" rates. Many of the teen pregnancies being counted in the *red* and *religious* states by the biased poll takers are young married women. Yes Virginia, sometimes people who get knocked up do get married. And when they do, they GREATLY reduce the chance that their children will be molested, abused, and criminal themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a liberal thing.  It's a religious thing.   A part of the problem, for years, was the education system health classes that insisted on teaching abstinence only courses.  Lots of money and zero success.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen pregnancy rates are highest in red states.  Has nothing to do with liberal or progressive.  Divorce is also highest in those states.
> State With the Highest Teen Pregnancy Rate Is ... State-by-State Abortion Rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chunk the state rates and compare the cities ... You may get closer to the truth of the matter. I live in a red state that has had high teen pregnancy rates on the statewide scale ... But that rate is facilitated by extremely high numbers in Progressive Liberal run cities full of Progressive Liberals.
> 
> In fact ... The comparably lower rates in regards to Conservative communities actually make the Progressive Liberal hellholes look a little better at the state level.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen birth rates are highest in religious states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strayhorn compiled data from various data sets. The religiosity information came from a sample of nearly 36,000 participants who were part of the U.S. Religious Landscapes Survey by the Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life conducted in 2007, while the teen birth and abortion statistics came from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> For religiosity, the researchers averaged the percentage of respondents who agreed with conservative responses to eight statements, including: ''There is only one way to interpret the teachings of my religion," and ''Scripture should be taken literally, word for word."
> 
> They found a strong correlation between statewide conservative religiousness and statewide teen birth rate even when they accounted for income and abortion rates.
> 
> For instance, the results showed more abortions among teenagers in the less religious states, which would skew the findings since fewer teens in these states would have births. But even after accounting for the abortions, the study team still found a state's level of religiosity could predict their teen birth rate. The higher the religiosity, the higher was the teen birth rate on average.
> 
> John Santelli of the Mailman School of Public Health at Columbia University calls the study "well-done," adding that the results are not surprising.
> 
> "The index of religiosity is tapping into more fundamentalist religious belief," Santelli said. "I'm sure there are parts of New England that have very low teen birth rates, which have pretty high religious participation, but they're probably less conservative, less fundamentalist type of congregations."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen Birth Rates Higher in Highly Religious States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.louisianaweekly.com/louisiana-teen-pregnancy-rates-at-national-average-may-be-lowering/
> 
> _"Though the factors that lead to teen pregnancy are numerous, the African-American community experiences the highest rate of early pregnancies in Orleans Parish. In 2008, according to the last year of released statistics currently with available data from the Louisiana Department of Health and Hospitals, 15- to 17-year-old African-Americans saw a teen birth rate of 45.2 to 17.8 in the white community. And for 18 to 19-year-olds, the number raised to 117.6 to 71.5 (in 15 to 19 year-olds, the rate for African-Americans was 76 while the rate for whites was 40.4)."
> _
> Note that the statistics provided are for Orleans Parish and not mentioned to associate directly with race. Compare the white teen pregnacy rates in that unarguably blue Parish ... And it is still higher than more Conservative Parishes.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> *Continue to focus on the state and continue to never address the problem.
> States don't screw around ... People do ... And it obvious who the people screwing around are.*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk a lot about responsibility but you run like hell when having to actually accept it.
Click to expand...


What balderdash. Try harder, and provide some actual information. Just you saying something doesn't make it so, nor does it further your argument.


----------



## BlackSand

Disir said:


> You talk a lot about responsibility but you run like hell when having to actually accept it.



The only person that wants to run away from responsibility or reality for that matter is you.

If the teen pregnancy rate for African Americans in Orleans Parish ... Where *98%* of the African American population votes for Progressive Liberal Democrats ... Is *7 TIMES* higher than the national average *... Get A Fucking Clue!

.*


----------



## koshergrl

I find it hilarious that he's honestly trying to pretend it's about religion.

Yeah, cuz all those crack hos in Chicago attend church regularly, and live Christian lives. Obviously, Christianity is causing women to get knocked up at the age of 13. It has nothing to do with the fact that their teachers are pushing condoms at them in school, and their moms are bringing thugs and criminals into the house on a regular basis....it's because they are CHRISTIAN! Yeah! That's it!


----------



## Disir

BlackSand said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk a lot about responsibility but you run like hell when having to actually accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only person that wants to run away from responsibility or reality for that matter is you.
> 
> If the teen pregnancy rate for African Americans in Orleans Parish where 98% of the African American population votes for Progressive Liberal Democrats is *7 TIMES* higher than the national average ...
> 
> *... Get A Fucking Clue!
> 
> .*
Click to expand...


Race sex religion argued by Orleans Parish School Board NOLA.com

Are you familiar with the term Blue Dog?


----------



## Disir

koshergrl said:


> I find it hilarious that he's honestly trying to pretend it's about religion.
> 
> Yeah, cuz all those crack hos in Chicago attend church regularly, and live Christian lives. Obviously, Christianity is causing women to get knocked up at the age of 13. It has nothing to do with the fact that their teachers are pushing condoms at them in school, and their moms are bringing thugs and criminals into the house on a regular basis....it's because they are CHRISTIAN! Yeah! That's it!



You don't work. You do not have an education to speak of. You are financially dependent on someone else.


----------



## Roadrunner

Disir said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen pregnancy rates are highest in red states.  Has nothing to do with liberal or progressive.  Divorce is also highest in those states.
> State With the Highest Teen Pregnancy Rate Is ... State-by-State Abortion Rates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunk the state rates and compare the cities ... You may get closer to the truth of the matter. I live in a red state that has had high teen pregnancy rates on the statewide scale ... But that rate is facilitated by extremely high numbers in Progressive Liberal run cities full of Progressive Liberals.
> 
> In fact ... The comparably lower rates in regards to Conservative communities actually make the Progressive Liberal hellholes look a little better at the state level.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen birth rates are highest in religious states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strayhorn compiled data from various data sets. The religiosity information came from a sample of nearly 36,000 participants who were part of the U.S. Religious Landscapes Survey by the Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life conducted in 2007, while the teen birth and abortion statistics came from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> For religiosity, the researchers averaged the percentage of respondents who agreed with conservative responses to eight statements, including: ''There is only one way to interpret the teachings of my religion," and ''Scripture should be taken literally, word for word."
> 
> They found a strong correlation between statewide conservative religiousness and statewide teen birth rate even when they accounted for income and abortion rates.
> 
> For instance, the results showed more abortions among teenagers in the less religious states, which would skew the findings since fewer teens in these states would have births. But even after accounting for the abortions, the study team still found a state's level of religiosity could predict their teen birth rate. The higher the religiosity, the higher was the teen birth rate on average.
> 
> John Santelli of the Mailman School of Public Health at Columbia University calls the study "well-done," adding that the results are not surprising.
> 
> "The index of religiosity is tapping into more fundamentalist religious belief," Santelli said. "I'm sure there are parts of New England that have very low teen birth rates, which have pretty high religious participation, but they're probably less conservative, less fundamentalist type of congregations."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen Birth Rates Higher in Highly Religious States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Of all births in the region to teens between the age’s 15-19 years, 19.7% are by
> Hispanics, 28.8% by Blacks and 10.9% Whites. (Texas Department of Health, 1998)"
> http://digital.library.unt.edu/ark:/67531/metadc3056/m2/1/high_res_d/thesis.pdf
> 
> And that is true across the board. It's a racial thing, and the minorities are targeted by progressives.
> 
> Also you are probably too stupid to know this, but "teen pregnancy" is not he same thing, necessarily, as "out of wedlock birth" rates. Many of the teen pregnancies being counted in the *red* and *religious* states by the biased poll takers are young married women. Yes Virginia, sometimes people who get knocked up do get married. And when they do, they GREATLY reduce the chance that their children will be molested, abused, and criminal themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a liberal thing.  It's a religious thing.   A part of the problem, for years, was the education system health classes that insisted on teaching abstinence only courses.  Lots of money and zero success.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen pregnancy rates are highest in red states.  Has nothing to do with liberal or progressive.  Divorce is also highest in those states.
> State With the Highest Teen Pregnancy Rate Is ... State-by-State Abortion Rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chunk the state rates and compare the cities ... You may get closer to the truth of the matter. I live in a red state that has had high teen pregnancy rates on the statewide scale ... But that rate is facilitated by extremely high numbers in Progressive Liberal run cities full of Progressive Liberals.
> 
> In fact ... The comparably lower rates in regards to Conservative communities actually make the Progressive Liberal hellholes look a little better at the state level.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen birth rates are highest in religious states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strayhorn compiled data from various data sets. The religiosity information came from a sample of nearly 36,000 participants who were part of the U.S. Religious Landscapes Survey by the Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life conducted in 2007, while the teen birth and abortion statistics came from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> For religiosity, the researchers averaged the percentage of respondents who agreed with conservative responses to eight statements, including: ''There is only one way to interpret the teachings of my religion," and ''Scripture should be taken literally, word for word."
> 
> They found a strong correlation between statewide conservative religiousness and statewide teen birth rate even when they accounted for income and abortion rates.
> 
> For instance, the results showed more abortions among teenagers in the less religious states, which would skew the findings since fewer teens in these states would have births. But even after accounting for the abortions, the study team still found a state's level of religiosity could predict their teen birth rate. The higher the religiosity, the higher was the teen birth rate on average.
> 
> John Santelli of the Mailman School of Public Health at Columbia University calls the study "well-done," adding that the results are not surprising.
> 
> "The index of religiosity is tapping into more fundamentalist religious belief," Santelli said. "I'm sure there are parts of New England that have very low teen birth rates, which have pretty high religious participation, but they're probably less conservative, less fundamentalist type of congregations."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen Birth Rates Higher in Highly Religious States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.louisianaweekly.com/louisiana-teen-pregnancy-rates-at-national-average-may-be-lowering/
> 
> _"Though the factors that lead to teen pregnancy are numerous, the African-American community experiences the highest rate of early pregnancies in Orleans Parish. In 2008, according to the last year of released statistics currently with available data from the Louisiana Department of Health and Hospitals, 15- to 17-year-old African-Americans saw a teen birth rate of 45.2 to 17.8 in the white community. And for 18 to 19-year-olds, the number raised to 117.6 to 71.5 (in 15 to 19 year-olds, the rate for African-Americans was 76 while the rate for whites was 40.4)."
> _
> Note that the statistics provided are for Orleans Parish and not mentioned to associate directly with race. Compare the white teen pregnacy rates in that unarguably blue Parish ... And it is still higher than more Conservative Parishes.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> *Continue to focus on the state and continue to never address the problem.
> States don't screw around ... People do ... And it obvious who the people screwing around are.*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk a lot about responsibility but you run like hell when having to actually accept it.
Click to expand...



Very hard to argue that Orleans Parish is a "religious place".


----------



## Roadrunner

Disir said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk a lot about responsibility but you run like hell when having to actually accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only person that wants to run away from responsibility or reality for that matter is you.
> 
> If the teen pregnancy rate for African Americans in Orleans Parish where 98% of the African American population votes for Progressive Liberal Democrats is *7 TIMES* higher than the national average ...
> 
> *... Get A Fucking Clue!
> 
> .*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race sex religion argued by Orleans Parish School Board NOLA.com
> 
> Are you familiar with the term Blue Dog?
Click to expand...


----------



## Disir

Roadrunner said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen pregnancy rates are highest in red states.  Has nothing to do with liberal or progressive.  Divorce is also highest in those states.
> State With the Highest Teen Pregnancy Rate Is ... State-by-State Abortion Rates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunk the state rates and compare the cities ... You may get closer to the truth of the matter. I live in a red state that has had high teen pregnancy rates on the statewide scale ... But that rate is facilitated by extremely high numbers in Progressive Liberal run cities full of Progressive Liberals.
> 
> In fact ... The comparably lower rates in regards to Conservative communities actually make the Progressive Liberal hellholes look a little better at the state level.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen birth rates are highest in religious states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strayhorn compiled data from various data sets. The religiosity information came from a sample of nearly 36,000 participants who were part of the U.S. Religious Landscapes Survey by the Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life conducted in 2007, while the teen birth and abortion statistics came from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> For religiosity, the researchers averaged the percentage of respondents who agreed with conservative responses to eight statements, including: ''There is only one way to interpret the teachings of my religion," and ''Scripture should be taken literally, word for word."
> 
> They found a strong correlation between statewide conservative religiousness and statewide teen birth rate even when they accounted for income and abortion rates.
> 
> For instance, the results showed more abortions among teenagers in the less religious states, which would skew the findings since fewer teens in these states would have births. But even after accounting for the abortions, the study team still found a state's level of religiosity could predict their teen birth rate. The higher the religiosity, the higher was the teen birth rate on average.
> 
> John Santelli of the Mailman School of Public Health at Columbia University calls the study "well-done," adding that the results are not surprising.
> 
> "The index of religiosity is tapping into more fundamentalist religious belief," Santelli said. "I'm sure there are parts of New England that have very low teen birth rates, which have pretty high religious participation, but they're probably less conservative, less fundamentalist type of congregations."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen Birth Rates Higher in Highly Religious States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Of all births in the region to teens between the age’s 15-19 years, 19.7% are by
> Hispanics, 28.8% by Blacks and 10.9% Whites. (Texas Department of Health, 1998)"
> http://digital.library.unt.edu/ark:/67531/metadc3056/m2/1/high_res_d/thesis.pdf
> 
> And that is true across the board. It's a racial thing, and the minorities are targeted by progressives.
> 
> Also you are probably too stupid to know this, but "teen pregnancy" is not he same thing, necessarily, as "out of wedlock birth" rates. Many of the teen pregnancies being counted in the *red* and *religious* states by the biased poll takers are young married women. Yes Virginia, sometimes people who get knocked up do get married. And when they do, they GREATLY reduce the chance that their children will be molested, abused, and criminal themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a liberal thing.  It's a religious thing.   A part of the problem, for years, was the education system health classes that insisted on teaching abstinence only courses.  Lots of money and zero success.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen pregnancy rates are highest in red states.  Has nothing to do with liberal or progressive.  Divorce is also highest in those states.
> State With the Highest Teen Pregnancy Rate Is ... State-by-State Abortion Rates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chunk the state rates and compare the cities ... You may get closer to the truth of the matter. I live in a red state that has had high teen pregnancy rates on the statewide scale ... But that rate is facilitated by extremely high numbers in Progressive Liberal run cities full of Progressive Liberals.
> 
> In fact ... The comparably lower rates in regards to Conservative communities actually make the Progressive Liberal hellholes look a little better at the state level.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen birth rates are highest in religious states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strayhorn compiled data from various data sets. The religiosity information came from a sample of nearly 36,000 participants who were part of the U.S. Religious Landscapes Survey by the Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life conducted in 2007, while the teen birth and abortion statistics came from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> For religiosity, the researchers averaged the percentage of respondents who agreed with conservative responses to eight statements, including: ''There is only one way to interpret the teachings of my religion," and ''Scripture should be taken literally, word for word."
> 
> They found a strong correlation between statewide conservative religiousness and statewide teen birth rate even when they accounted for income and abortion rates.
> 
> For instance, the results showed more abortions among teenagers in the less religious states, which would skew the findings since fewer teens in these states would have births. But even after accounting for the abortions, the study team still found a state's level of religiosity could predict their teen birth rate. The higher the religiosity, the higher was the teen birth rate on average.
> 
> John Santelli of the Mailman School of Public Health at Columbia University calls the study "well-done," adding that the results are not surprising.
> 
> "The index of religiosity is tapping into more fundamentalist religious belief," Santelli said. "I'm sure there are parts of New England that have very low teen birth rates, which have pretty high religious participation, but they're probably less conservative, less fundamentalist type of congregations."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen Birth Rates Higher in Highly Religious States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.louisianaweekly.com/louisiana-teen-pregnancy-rates-at-national-average-may-be-lowering/
> 
> _"Though the factors that lead to teen pregnancy are numerous, the African-American community experiences the highest rate of early pregnancies in Orleans Parish. In 2008, according to the last year of released statistics currently with available data from the Louisiana Department of Health and Hospitals, 15- to 17-year-old African-Americans saw a teen birth rate of 45.2 to 17.8 in the white community. And for 18 to 19-year-olds, the number raised to 117.6 to 71.5 (in 15 to 19 year-olds, the rate for African-Americans was 76 while the rate for whites was 40.4)."
> _
> Note that the statistics provided are for Orleans Parish and not mentioned to associate directly with race. Compare the white teen pregnacy rates in that unarguably blue Parish ... And it is still higher than more Conservative Parishes.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> *Continue to focus on the state and continue to never address the problem.
> States don't screw around ... People do ... And it obvious who the people screwing around are.*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk a lot about responsibility but you run like hell when having to actually accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very hard to argue that Orleans Parish is a "religious place".
Click to expand...


Are you kidding me? Have you seen what it took to remove creationism from science classes in Orleans Parish?


----------



## BlackSand

Disir said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk a lot about responsibility but you run like hell when having to actually accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only person that wants to run away from responsibility or reality for that matter is you.
> 
> If the teen pregnancy rate for African Americans in Orleans Parish where 98% of the African American population votes for Progressive Liberal Democrats is *7 TIMES* higher than the national average ...
> 
> *... Get A Fucking Clue!
> 
> .*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race sex religion argued by Orleans Parish School Board NOLA.com
> 
> Are you familiar with the term Blue Dog?
Click to expand...


The article you linked and your question in no way addresses the statistics and information I provided.

The term we use down here to describe most Democrats is Yellow Dog ... Blue Dog is the subject of paintings and the name of a Cafe in Lafayette.


----------



## koshergrl

Disir said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it hilarious that he's honestly trying to pretend it's about religion.
> 
> Yeah, cuz all those crack hos in Chicago attend church regularly, and live Christian lives. Obviously, Christianity is causing women to get knocked up at the age of 13. It has nothing to do with the fact that their teachers are pushing condoms at them in school, and their moms are bringing thugs and criminals into the house on a regular basis....it's because they are CHRISTIAN! Yeah! That's it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't work. You do not have an education to speak of. You are financially dependent on someone else.
Click to expand...


Lol.....I work, I'm not dependent upon anyone at all. I work hard and always have. My children are likewise independent and self sufficient (the grown ones). I don't have any grandbabies floating around with different mothers...my son has two children 6 years apart with the same woman (shocking I know) and my other son has been married 10 years and doesn't have children. No drug addicts, no convicts among them.

I accept this personal attack as your surrender and admission that you don't know what the hell you're talking about.


----------



## koshergrl

Disir said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chunk the state rates and compare the cities ... You may get closer to the truth of the matter. I live in a red state that has had high teen pregnancy rates on the statewide scale ... But that rate is facilitated by extremely high numbers in Progressive Liberal run cities full of Progressive Liberals.
> 
> In fact ... The comparably lower rates in regards to Conservative communities actually make the Progressive Liberal hellholes look a little better at the state level.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teen birth rates are highest in religious states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strayhorn compiled data from various data sets. The religiosity information came from a sample of nearly 36,000 participants who were part of the U.S. Religious Landscapes Survey by the Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life conducted in 2007, while the teen birth and abortion statistics came from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> For religiosity, the researchers averaged the percentage of respondents who agreed with conservative responses to eight statements, including: ''There is only one way to interpret the teachings of my religion," and ''Scripture should be taken literally, word for word."
> 
> They found a strong correlation between statewide conservative religiousness and statewide teen birth rate even when they accounted for income and abortion rates.
> 
> For instance, the results showed more abortions among teenagers in the less religious states, which would skew the findings since fewer teens in these states would have births. But even after accounting for the abortions, the study team still found a state's level of religiosity could predict their teen birth rate. The higher the religiosity, the higher was the teen birth rate on average.
> 
> John Santelli of the Mailman School of Public Health at Columbia University calls the study "well-done," adding that the results are not surprising.
> 
> "The index of religiosity is tapping into more fundamentalist religious belief," Santelli said. "I'm sure there are parts of New England that have very low teen birth rates, which have pretty high religious participation, but they're probably less conservative, less fundamentalist type of congregations."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen Birth Rates Higher in Highly Religious States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Of all births in the region to teens between the age’s 15-19 years, 19.7% are by
> Hispanics, 28.8% by Blacks and 10.9% Whites. (Texas Department of Health, 1998)"
> http://digital.library.unt.edu/ark:/67531/metadc3056/m2/1/high_res_d/thesis.pdf
> 
> And that is true across the board. It's a racial thing, and the minorities are targeted by progressives.
> 
> Also you are probably too stupid to know this, but "teen pregnancy" is not he same thing, necessarily, as "out of wedlock birth" rates. Many of the teen pregnancies being counted in the *red* and *religious* states by the biased poll takers are young married women. Yes Virginia, sometimes people who get knocked up do get married. And when they do, they GREATLY reduce the chance that their children will be molested, abused, and criminal themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a liberal thing.  It's a religious thing.   A part of the problem, for years, was the education system health classes that insisted on teaching abstinence only courses.  Lots of money and zero success.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chunk the state rates and compare the cities ... You may get closer to the truth of the matter. I live in a red state that has had high teen pregnancy rates on the statewide scale ... But that rate is facilitated by extremely high numbers in Progressive Liberal run cities full of Progressive Liberals.
> 
> In fact ... The comparably lower rates in regards to Conservative communities actually make the Progressive Liberal hellholes look a little better at the state level.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen birth rates are highest in religious states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strayhorn compiled data from various data sets. The religiosity information came from a sample of nearly 36,000 participants who were part of the U.S. Religious Landscapes Survey by the Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life conducted in 2007, while the teen birth and abortion statistics came from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> For religiosity, the researchers averaged the percentage of respondents who agreed with conservative responses to eight statements, including: ''There is only one way to interpret the teachings of my religion," and ''Scripture should be taken literally, word for word."
> 
> They found a strong correlation between statewide conservative religiousness and statewide teen birth rate even when they accounted for income and abortion rates.
> 
> For instance, the results showed more abortions among teenagers in the less religious states, which would skew the findings since fewer teens in these states would have births. But even after accounting for the abortions, the study team still found a state's level of religiosity could predict their teen birth rate. The higher the religiosity, the higher was the teen birth rate on average.
> 
> John Santelli of the Mailman School of Public Health at Columbia University calls the study "well-done," adding that the results are not surprising.
> 
> "The index of religiosity is tapping into more fundamentalist religious belief," Santelli said. "I'm sure there are parts of New England that have very low teen birth rates, which have pretty high religious participation, but they're probably less conservative, less fundamentalist type of congregations."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen Birth Rates Higher in Highly Religious States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.louisianaweekly.com/louisiana-teen-pregnancy-rates-at-national-average-may-be-lowering/
> 
> _"Though the factors that lead to teen pregnancy are numerous, the African-American community experiences the highest rate of early pregnancies in Orleans Parish. In 2008, according to the last year of released statistics currently with available data from the Louisiana Department of Health and Hospitals, 15- to 17-year-old African-Americans saw a teen birth rate of 45.2 to 17.8 in the white community. And for 18 to 19-year-olds, the number raised to 117.6 to 71.5 (in 15 to 19 year-olds, the rate for African-Americans was 76 while the rate for whites was 40.4)."
> _
> Note that the statistics provided are for Orleans Parish and not mentioned to associate directly with race. Compare the white teen pregnacy rates in that unarguably blue Parish ... And it is still higher than more Conservative Parishes.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> *Continue to focus on the state and continue to never address the problem.
> States don't screw around ... People do ... And it obvious who the people screwing around are.*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk a lot about responsibility but you run like hell when having to actually accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very hard to argue that Orleans Parish is a "religious place".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? Have you seen what it took to remove creationism from science classes in Orleans Parish?
Click to expand...


I'm sure that victory resulted in an immediate drop in teen pregnancy! Lol.


----------



## BlackSand

Roadrunner said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk a lot about responsibility but you run like hell when having to actually accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only person that wants to run away from responsibility or reality for that matter is you.
> 
> If the teen pregnancy rate for African Americans in Orleans Parish where 98% of the African American population votes for Progressive Liberal Democrats is *7 TIMES* higher than the national average ...
> 
> *... Get A Fucking Clue!
> 
> .*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race sex religion argued by Orleans Parish School Board NOLA.com
> 
> Are you familiar with the term Blue Dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Lolz ... You beat me to it while I was reading the bullshit at the link Disir provided ... Nice Job!

.


----------



## Meathead

koshergrl said:


> Lol.....I work, I'm not dependent upon anyone at all. I work hard and always have. My children are likewise independent and self sufficient (the grown ones). I don't have any grandbabies floating around with different mothers...my son has two children 6 years apart with the same woman (shocking I know) and my other son has been married 10 years and doesn't have children. No drug addicts, no convicts among them.


Skanks probably consider that hate-speech.


----------



## Roadrunner

Disir said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chunk the state rates and compare the cities ... You may get closer to the truth of the matter. I live in a red state that has had high teen pregnancy rates on the statewide scale ... But that rate is facilitated by extremely high numbers in Progressive Liberal run cities full of Progressive Liberals.
> 
> In fact ... The comparably lower rates in regards to Conservative communities actually make the Progressive Liberal hellholes look a little better at the state level.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teen birth rates are highest in religious states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strayhorn compiled data from various data sets. The religiosity information came from a sample of nearly 36,000 participants who were part of the U.S. Religious Landscapes Survey by the Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life conducted in 2007, while the teen birth and abortion statistics came from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> For religiosity, the researchers averaged the percentage of respondents who agreed with conservative responses to eight statements, including: ''There is only one way to interpret the teachings of my religion," and ''Scripture should be taken literally, word for word."
> 
> They found a strong correlation between statewide conservative religiousness and statewide teen birth rate even when they accounted for income and abortion rates.
> 
> For instance, the results showed more abortions among teenagers in the less religious states, which would skew the findings since fewer teens in these states would have births. But even after accounting for the abortions, the study team still found a state's level of religiosity could predict their teen birth rate. The higher the religiosity, the higher was the teen birth rate on average.
> 
> John Santelli of the Mailman School of Public Health at Columbia University calls the study "well-done," adding that the results are not surprising.
> 
> "The index of religiosity is tapping into more fundamentalist religious belief," Santelli said. "I'm sure there are parts of New England that have very low teen birth rates, which have pretty high religious participation, but they're probably less conservative, less fundamentalist type of congregations."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen Birth Rates Higher in Highly Religious States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Of all births in the region to teens between the age’s 15-19 years, 19.7% are by
> Hispanics, 28.8% by Blacks and 10.9% Whites. (Texas Department of Health, 1998)"
> http://digital.library.unt.edu/ark:/67531/metadc3056/m2/1/high_res_d/thesis.pdf
> 
> And that is true across the board. It's a racial thing, and the minorities are targeted by progressives.
> 
> Also you are probably too stupid to know this, but "teen pregnancy" is not he same thing, necessarily, as "out of wedlock birth" rates. Many of the teen pregnancies being counted in the *red* and *religious* states by the biased poll takers are young married women. Yes Virginia, sometimes people who get knocked up do get married. And when they do, they GREATLY reduce the chance that their children will be molested, abused, and criminal themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a liberal thing.  It's a religious thing.   A part of the problem, for years, was the education system health classes that insisted on teaching abstinence only courses.  Lots of money and zero success.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chunk the state rates and compare the cities ... You may get closer to the truth of the matter. I live in a red state that has had high teen pregnancy rates on the statewide scale ... But that rate is facilitated by extremely high numbers in Progressive Liberal run cities full of Progressive Liberals.
> 
> In fact ... The comparably lower rates in regards to Conservative communities actually make the Progressive Liberal hellholes look a little better at the state level.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen birth rates are highest in religious states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strayhorn compiled data from various data sets. The religiosity information came from a sample of nearly 36,000 participants who were part of the U.S. Religious Landscapes Survey by the Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life conducted in 2007, while the teen birth and abortion statistics came from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> For religiosity, the researchers averaged the percentage of respondents who agreed with conservative responses to eight statements, including: ''There is only one way to interpret the teachings of my religion," and ''Scripture should be taken literally, word for word."
> 
> They found a strong correlation between statewide conservative religiousness and statewide teen birth rate even when they accounted for income and abortion rates.
> 
> For instance, the results showed more abortions among teenagers in the less religious states, which would skew the findings since fewer teens in these states would have births. But even after accounting for the abortions, the study team still found a state's level of religiosity could predict their teen birth rate. The higher the religiosity, the higher was the teen birth rate on average.
> 
> John Santelli of the Mailman School of Public Health at Columbia University calls the study "well-done," adding that the results are not surprising.
> 
> "The index of religiosity is tapping into more fundamentalist religious belief," Santelli said. "I'm sure there are parts of New England that have very low teen birth rates, which have pretty high religious participation, but they're probably less conservative, less fundamentalist type of congregations."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen Birth Rates Higher in Highly Religious States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.louisianaweekly.com/louisiana-teen-pregnancy-rates-at-national-average-may-be-lowering/
> 
> _"Though the factors that lead to teen pregnancy are numerous, the African-American community experiences the highest rate of early pregnancies in Orleans Parish. In 2008, according to the last year of released statistics currently with available data from the Louisiana Department of Health and Hospitals, 15- to 17-year-old African-Americans saw a teen birth rate of 45.2 to 17.8 in the white community. And for 18 to 19-year-olds, the number raised to 117.6 to 71.5 (in 15 to 19 year-olds, the rate for African-Americans was 76 while the rate for whites was 40.4)."
> _
> Note that the statistics provided are for Orleans Parish and not mentioned to associate directly with race. Compare the white teen pregnacy rates in that unarguably blue Parish ... And it is still higher than more Conservative Parishes.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> *Continue to focus on the state and continue to never address the problem.
> States don't screw around ... People do ... And it obvious who the people screwing around are.*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk a lot about responsibility but you run like hell when having to actually accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very hard to argue that Orleans Parish is a "religious place".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? Have you seen what it took to remove creationism from science classes in Orleans Parish?
Click to expand...



Have you seen the voter turnout rates in local elections in Orleans Parish?

Could that have something to do with fanatics running the schools?

Certainly you are not blaming the school board for nearly 50% of 15 to 17 years old girls having babies?

The blame should be, and it is not, and nothing would be done if it were, on the serial sexual predators that call statutory rape "breakin' a bitch in", and the sub-culture that is cool with that attitude.


----------



## koshergrl

Meathead said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.....I work, I'm not dependent upon anyone at all. I work hard and always have. My children are likewise independent and self sufficient (the grown ones). I don't have any grandbabies floating around with different mothers...my son has two children 6 years apart with the same woman (shocking I know) and my other son has been married 10 years and doesn't have children. No drug addicts, no convicts among them.
> 
> 
> 
> Skanks probably consider that hate-speech.
Click to expand...


Yup.


----------



## Roadrunner

BlackSand said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk a lot about responsibility but you run like hell when having to actually accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only person that wants to run away from responsibility or reality for that matter is you.
> 
> If the teen pregnancy rate for African Americans in Orleans Parish where 98% of the African American population votes for Progressive Liberal Democrats is *7 TIMES* higher than the national average ...
> 
> *... Get A Fucking Clue!
> 
> .*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race sex religion argued by Orleans Parish School Board NOLA.com
> 
> Are you familiar with the term Blue Dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lolz ... You beat me to it while I was reading the bullshit at the link she provided ... Nice Job!
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



I heard his wife got half of his money and half of his artwork?

Frankly, I think the stuff stinks, would not have it on my wall.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too fucking bad.  If some strange dude on the internet is going to insinuate that I'm a worthless slut because I made a mistake in judgment 20 years ago at 16 years old, then he'd better expect punches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh ... I am not a strange dude on the Internet ... But did you make four mistakes with four different guys? I am not necessarily sure if you have to make babies to qualify as a slut either ... I would have check the rulebook.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mistake she made is a common one for girls, particularly poor girls, whose families have been pulled apart thanks to progressive dogma. They are often raised in single parent households themselves, they have seen women devalued all their lives, they have heard that "all kids have sex from a young age" all their lives and think that's what is expected of them. They've never seen any control exerted over the human condition..their families don't attend church regularly, they scoff at the idea that marriage is a sacrament, and should take place before having sex. In fact, many are raised in households where they are told it's best to *try someone out* before making any sort of commitment, and if you don't like them, then on to the next.
> 
> Often these girls are abused by older men who come in and out of the lives of their own mothers, which makes them easy pickings for abusive and manipulative men all the rest of their lives. All this dabbling in unhealthy, multiple, sexual relationships means they aren't focusing on things like education and earning a living, and thus they are further hindered by the fact that they have limited skills and are more ignorant than their peers who are raised in households where it isn't *accepted* that kids have sex. They are so used to having the state take care of everything, and they have heard so many times that if they get pregnant, someone will either support them, or they can easily get rid of their babies, that they really don't worry that much about things like birth control.
> 
> They desperately cling to their babies not just because they get a check for it, but because they do love their babies, and the love they anticipate from their kids is often the best and most fulfilling love they will ever experience. Sadly, it's not such a hot situation for a child to be raised in an environment like that, where they exist to provide something to a needy, confused, and desperately poor parent, but there you have it.
> 
> That's the lifestyle that progressive ideology fosters, and that's the lifestyle that these poor girls are sucked into when raised in the midst of it. It's pitiful, and it's unhealthy for them and their children.
Click to expand...


You are truly an old demented whack job for making all that crap up about me and WRONG.  I was raised by two parents.  My mother was raised in a VERY strict Catholic atmosphere!  She was a parishioner at St. Mary's Church.  She even went to Catholic school.  NOW what, smarty pants?


----------



## BlackSand

Disir said:


> Are you kidding me? Have you seen what it took to remove creationism from science classes in Orleans Parish?



I don't have to support creationism being taught in the classroom to recognize removing it obviously didn't to squat towards reducing the teen pregnancy rate. 

Continue to assign false narratives to real problems ... And your efforts will continue to fail.

.


----------



## koshergrl

You think I made up stuff about YOU, personally...and you're calling ME a whack job?

Read it again, loon.


----------



## Disir

Roadrunner said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen birth rates are highest in religious states.
> 
> Teen Birth Rates Higher in Highly Religious States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Of all births in the region to teens between the age’s 15-19 years, 19.7% are by
> Hispanics, 28.8% by Blacks and 10.9% Whites. (Texas Department of Health, 1998)"
> http://digital.library.unt.edu/ark:/67531/metadc3056/m2/1/high_res_d/thesis.pdf
> 
> And that is true across the board. It's a racial thing, and the minorities are targeted by progressives.
> 
> Also you are probably too stupid to know this, but "teen pregnancy" is not he same thing, necessarily, as "out of wedlock birth" rates. Many of the teen pregnancies being counted in the *red* and *religious* states by the biased poll takers are young married women. Yes Virginia, sometimes people who get knocked up do get married. And when they do, they GREATLY reduce the chance that their children will be molested, abused, and criminal themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a liberal thing.  It's a religious thing.   A part of the problem, for years, was the education system health classes that insisted on teaching abstinence only courses.  Lots of money and zero success.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen birth rates are highest in religious states.
> 
> Teen Birth Rates Higher in Highly Religious States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.louisianaweekly.com/louisiana-teen-pregnancy-rates-at-national-average-may-be-lowering/
> 
> _"Though the factors that lead to teen pregnancy are numerous, the African-American community experiences the highest rate of early pregnancies in Orleans Parish. In 2008, according to the last year of released statistics currently with available data from the Louisiana Department of Health and Hospitals, 15- to 17-year-old African-Americans saw a teen birth rate of 45.2 to 17.8 in the white community. And for 18 to 19-year-olds, the number raised to 117.6 to 71.5 (in 15 to 19 year-olds, the rate for African-Americans was 76 while the rate for whites was 40.4)."
> _
> Note that the statistics provided are for Orleans Parish and not mentioned to associate directly with race. Compare the white teen pregnacy rates in that unarguably blue Parish ... And it is still higher than more Conservative Parishes.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> *Continue to focus on the state and continue to never address the problem.
> States don't screw around ... People do ... And it obvious who the people screwing around are.*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk a lot about responsibility but you run like hell when having to actually accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very hard to argue that Orleans Parish is a "religious place".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? Have you seen what it took to remove creationism from science classes in Orleans Parish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the voter turnout rates in local elections in Orleans Parish?
> 
> Could that have something to do with fanatics running the schools?
> 
> Certainly you are not blaming the school board for nearly 50% of 15 to 17 years old girls having babies?
> 
> The blame should be, and it is not, and nothing would be done if it were, on the serial sexual predators that call statutory rape "breakin' a bitch in", and the sub-culture that is cool with that attitude.
Click to expand...


The point is that it is not some liberal strong hold.  It's a constant battle for separation of church and state and that includes Orleans Parish.  

Certain religions advocate against birth control.  Further, they create and reinforce fatalism.  

The problems have nothing, zip, nada to do with liberalism.


----------



## koshergrl

Like I said, the victimized girls of the left miss out on a decent education, and they are subject to disorganized and twisted thinking. She supposedly read what I wrote..yet she thinks I was speaking specifically about HER, "making up stuff" about HER. Because they're totally self absorbed. Everything is about them.


----------



## Disir

BlackSand said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? Have you seen what it took to remove creationism from science classes in Orleans Parish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to support creationism being taught in the classroom to recognize removing it obviously didn't to squat towards reducing the teen pregnancy rate.
> 
> Continue to assign false narratives to real problems ... And your efforts will continue to fail.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I honestly do not give a fuck what you support.  The reality is that teen pregnancies are highest in religious states.  Democrats are not liberals and your issues have nothing to do with liberals.


----------



## Roadrunner

Disir said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Of all births in the region to teens between the age’s 15-19 years, 19.7% are by
> Hispanics, 28.8% by Blacks and 10.9% Whites. (Texas Department of Health, 1998)"
> http://digital.library.unt.edu/ark:/67531/metadc3056/m2/1/high_res_d/thesis.pdf
> 
> And that is true across the board. It's a racial thing, and the minorities are targeted by progressives.
> 
> Also you are probably too stupid to know this, but "teen pregnancy" is not he same thing, necessarily, as "out of wedlock birth" rates. Many of the teen pregnancies being counted in the *red* and *religious* states by the biased poll takers are young married women. Yes Virginia, sometimes people who get knocked up do get married. And when they do, they GREATLY reduce the chance that their children will be molested, abused, and criminal themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a liberal thing.  It's a religious thing.   A part of the problem, for years, was the education system health classes that insisted on teaching abstinence only courses.  Lots of money and zero success.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.louisianaweekly.com/louisiana-teen-pregnancy-rates-at-national-average-may-be-lowering/
> 
> _"Though the factors that lead to teen pregnancy are numerous, the African-American community experiences the highest rate of early pregnancies in Orleans Parish. In 2008, according to the last year of released statistics currently with available data from the Louisiana Department of Health and Hospitals, 15- to 17-year-old African-Americans saw a teen birth rate of 45.2 to 17.8 in the white community. And for 18 to 19-year-olds, the number raised to 117.6 to 71.5 (in 15 to 19 year-olds, the rate for African-Americans was 76 while the rate for whites was 40.4)."
> _
> Note that the statistics provided are for Orleans Parish and not mentioned to associate directly with race. Compare the white teen pregnacy rates in that unarguably blue Parish ... And it is still higher than more Conservative Parishes.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> *Continue to focus on the state and continue to never address the problem.
> States don't screw around ... People do ... And it obvious who the people screwing around are.*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk a lot about responsibility but you run like hell when having to actually accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very hard to argue that Orleans Parish is a "religious place".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? Have you seen what it took to remove creationism from science classes in Orleans Parish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the voter turnout rates in local elections in Orleans Parish?
> 
> Could that have something to do with fanatics running the schools?
> 
> Certainly you are not blaming the school board for nearly 50% of 15 to 17 years old girls having babies?
> 
> The blame should be, and it is not, and nothing would be done if it were, on the serial sexual predators that call statutory rape "breakin' a bitch in", and the sub-culture that is cool with that attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that it is not some liberal strong hold.  It's a constant battle for separation of church and state and that includes Orleans Parish.
> 
> Certain religions advocate against birth control.  Further, they create and reinforce fatalism.
> 
> The problems have nothing, zip, nada to do with liberalism.
Click to expand...



Libertinism is not liberalism.

I stated what the problem is.

If liberalism subsidizes libertinism, that does not make liberalism the root cause of libertinism.

We released societal control over the individual on many levels in the last 50 years.

Some people could handle it, others could not.


----------



## koshergrl

Disir said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Of all births in the region to teens between the age’s 15-19 years, 19.7% are by
> Hispanics, 28.8% by Blacks and 10.9% Whites. (Texas Department of Health, 1998)"
> http://digital.library.unt.edu/ark:/67531/metadc3056/m2/1/high_res_d/thesis.pdf
> 
> And that is true across the board. It's a racial thing, and the minorities are targeted by progressives.
> 
> Also you are probably too stupid to know this, but "teen pregnancy" is not he same thing, necessarily, as "out of wedlock birth" rates. Many of the teen pregnancies being counted in the *red* and *religious* states by the biased poll takers are young married women. Yes Virginia, sometimes people who get knocked up do get married. And when they do, they GREATLY reduce the chance that their children will be molested, abused, and criminal themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a liberal thing.  It's a religious thing.   A part of the problem, for years, was the education system health classes that insisted on teaching abstinence only courses.  Lots of money and zero success.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.louisianaweekly.com/louisiana-teen-pregnancy-rates-at-national-average-may-be-lowering/
> 
> _"Though the factors that lead to teen pregnancy are numerous, the African-American community experiences the highest rate of early pregnancies in Orleans Parish. In 2008, according to the last year of released statistics currently with available data from the Louisiana Department of Health and Hospitals, 15- to 17-year-old African-Americans saw a teen birth rate of 45.2 to 17.8 in the white community. And for 18 to 19-year-olds, the number raised to 117.6 to 71.5 (in 15 to 19 year-olds, the rate for African-Americans was 76 while the rate for whites was 40.4)."
> _
> Note that the statistics provided are for Orleans Parish and not mentioned to associate directly with race. Compare the white teen pregnacy rates in that unarguably blue Parish ... And it is still higher than more Conservative Parishes.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> *Continue to focus on the state and continue to never address the problem.
> States don't screw around ... People do ... And it obvious who the people screwing around are.*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk a lot about responsibility but you run like hell when having to actually accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very hard to argue that Orleans Parish is a "religious place".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? Have you seen what it took to remove creationism from science classes in Orleans Parish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the voter turnout rates in local elections in Orleans Parish?
> 
> Could that have something to do with fanatics running the schools?
> 
> Certainly you are not blaming the school board for nearly 50% of 15 to 17 years old girls having babies?
> 
> The blame should be, and it is not, and nothing would be done if it were, on the serial sexual predators that call statutory rape "breakin' a bitch in", and the sub-culture that is cool with that attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that it is not some liberal strong hold.  It's a constant battle for separation of church and state and that includes Orleans Parish.
> 
> Certain religions advocate against birth control.  Further, they create and reinforce fatalism.
> 
> The problems have nothing, zip, nada to do with liberalism.
Click to expand...


So are minorities typically religious Republicans?

No?

Ok then. Back to square one. Progressive ideology = criminality, out of wedlock teen pregnancy, single parent households, high abortion rates, high abuse rates.


----------



## koshergrl

Disir said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? Have you seen what it took to remove creationism from science classes in Orleans Parish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to support creationism being taught in the classroom to recognize removing it obviously didn't to squat towards reducing the teen pregnancy rate.
> 
> Continue to assign false narratives to real problems ... And your efforts will continue to fail.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I honestly do not give a fuck what you support.  The reality is that teen pregnancies are highest in religious states.  Democrats are not liberals and your issues have nothing to do with liberals.
Click to expand...


Nope, the teen pregnancies are highest in minority populations.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

koshergrl said:


> You think I made up stuff about YOU, personally...and you're calling ME a whack job?
> 
> Read it again, loon.



A good bit of it must have rang true, or the reaction from her wouldn't have been so strong.


----------



## koshergrl

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think I made up stuff about YOU, personally...and you're calling ME a whack job?
> 
> Read it again, loon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good bit of it must have rang true, or the reaction from her wouldn't have been so strong.
Click to expand...


Of course it did, lol.


----------



## Roadrunner

Disir said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Of all births in the region to teens between the age’s 15-19 years, 19.7% are by
> Hispanics, 28.8% by Blacks and 10.9% Whites. (Texas Department of Health, 1998)"
> http://digital.library.unt.edu/ark:/67531/metadc3056/m2/1/high_res_d/thesis.pdf
> 
> And that is true across the board. It's a racial thing, and the minorities are targeted by progressives.
> 
> Also you are probably too stupid to know this, but "teen pregnancy" is not he same thing, necessarily, as "out of wedlock birth" rates. Many of the teen pregnancies being counted in the *red* and *religious* states by the biased poll takers are young married women. Yes Virginia, sometimes people who get knocked up do get married. And when they do, they GREATLY reduce the chance that their children will be molested, abused, and criminal themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a liberal thing.  It's a religious thing.   A part of the problem, for years, was the education system health classes that insisted on teaching abstinence only courses.  Lots of money and zero success.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.louisianaweekly.com/louisiana-teen-pregnancy-rates-at-national-average-may-be-lowering/
> 
> _"Though the factors that lead to teen pregnancy are numerous, the African-American community experiences the highest rate of early pregnancies in Orleans Parish. In 2008, according to the last year of released statistics currently with available data from the Louisiana Department of Health and Hospitals, 15- to 17-year-old African-Americans saw a teen birth rate of 45.2 to 17.8 in the white community. And for 18 to 19-year-olds, the number raised to 117.6 to 71.5 (in 15 to 19 year-olds, the rate for African-Americans was 76 while the rate for whites was 40.4)."
> _
> Note that the statistics provided are for Orleans Parish and not mentioned to associate directly with race. Compare the white teen pregnacy rates in that unarguably blue Parish ... And it is still higher than more Conservative Parishes.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> *Continue to focus on the state and continue to never address the problem.
> States don't screw around ... People do ... And it obvious who the people screwing around are.*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk a lot about responsibility but you run like hell when having to actually accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very hard to argue that Orleans Parish is a "religious place".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? Have you seen what it took to remove creationism from science classes in Orleans Parish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the voter turnout rates in local elections in Orleans Parish?
> 
> Could that have something to do with fanatics running the schools?
> 
> Certainly you are not blaming the school board for nearly 50% of 15 to 17 years old girls having babies?
> 
> The blame should be, and it is not, and nothing would be done if it were, on the serial sexual predators that call statutory rape "breakin' a bitch in", and the sub-culture that is cool with that attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that it is not some liberal strong hold.  It's a constant battle for separation of church and state and that includes Orleans Parish.
> 
> Certain religions advocate against birth control.  Further, they create and reinforce fatalism.
> 
> The problems have nothing, zip, nada to do with liberalism.
Click to expand...

Orleans parish votes left and liberal and Democrat, as those terms are used today by the MSM.


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.



The counter-culture has won, and destroyed the ethical foundation of the nation. The concept of a nuclear family is one no longer promoted and celebrated in this nation. Lenin recognized in 1922 that destruction of the family was key to creating complete loyalty to the state. As long as the family was intact, people would support brother, sister, or even father, above the state. Now we have half-brothers who are from widely different fathers.  Task complete.


----------



## BlackSand

Disir said:


> I honestly do not give a fuck what you support.  The reality is that teen pregnancies are highest in religious states.  Democrats are not liberals and your issues have nothing to do with liberals.



That is a false narrative whether or not you give a fuck what I support ... Continue to fail. I did not post "Liberals" either ... I specifically posted "Progressive Liberal Democrats".

Keep running away from what I post ... Because I will beat you to death with the debate.

.


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too fucking bad.  If some strange dude on the internet is going to insinuate that I'm a worthless slut because I made a mistake in judgment 20 years ago at 16 years old, then he'd better expect punches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh ... I am not a strange dude on the Internet ... But did you make four mistakes with four different guys? I am not necessarily sure if you have to make babies to qualify as a slut either ... I would have check the rulebook.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mistake she made is a common one for girls, particularly poor girls, whose families have been pulled apart thanks to progressive dogma. They are often raised in single parent households themselves, they have seen women devalued all their lives, they have heard that "all kids have sex from a young age" all their lives and think that's what is expected of them. They've never seen any control exerted over the human condition..their families don't attend church regularly, they scoff at the idea that marriage is a sacrament, and should take place before having sex. In fact, many are raised in households where they are told it's best to *try someone out* before making any sort of commitment, and if you don't like them, then on to the next.
> 
> Often these girls are abused by older men who come in and out of the lives of their own mothers, which makes them easy pickings for abusive and manipulative men all the rest of their lives. All this dabbling in unhealthy, multiple, sexual relationships means they aren't focusing on things like education and earning a living, and thus they are further hindered by the fact that they have limited skills and are more ignorant than their peers who are raised in households where it isn't *accepted* that kids have sex. They are so used to having the state take care of everything, and they have heard so many times that if they get pregnant, someone will either support them, or they can easily get rid of their babies, that they really don't worry that much about things like birth control.
> 
> They desperately cling to their babies not just because they get a check for it, but because they do love their babies, and the love they anticipate from their kids is often the best and most fulfilling love they will ever experience. Sadly, it's not such a hot situation for a child to be raised in an environment like that, where they exist to provide something to a needy, confused, and desperately poor parent, but there you have it.
> 
> That's the lifestyle that progressive ideology fosters, and that's the lifestyle that these poor girls are sucked into when raised in the midst of it. It's pitiful, and it's unhealthy for them and their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly an old demented whack job for making all that crap up about me and WRONG.  I was raised by two parents.  My mother was raised in a VERY strict Catholic atmosphere!  She was a parishioner at St. Mary's Church.  She even went to Catholic school.  NOW what, smarty pants?
Click to expand...


Oh, and BTW, that is just one point in your entire stupid post that was dead wrong.  So . . . what lifestyle does the Catholic church foster?  One of pedophilia?


----------



## Disir

Roadrunner said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a liberal thing.  It's a religious thing.   A part of the problem, for years, was the education system health classes that insisted on teaching abstinence only courses.  Lots of money and zero success.
> You talk a lot about responsibility but you run like hell when having to actually accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very hard to argue that Orleans Parish is a "religious place".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? Have you seen what it took to remove creationism from science classes in Orleans Parish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the voter turnout rates in local elections in Orleans Parish?
> 
> Could that have something to do with fanatics running the schools?
> 
> Certainly you are not blaming the school board for nearly 50% of 15 to 17 years old girls having babies?
> 
> The blame should be, and it is not, and nothing would be done if it were, on the serial sexual predators that call statutory rape "breakin' a bitch in", and the sub-culture that is cool with that attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that it is not some liberal strong hold.  It's a constant battle for separation of church and state and that includes Orleans Parish.
> 
> Certain religions advocate against birth control.  Further, they create and reinforce fatalism.
> 
> The problems have nothing, zip, nada to do with liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Libertinism is not liberalism.
> 
> I stated what the problem is.
> 
> If liberalism subsidizes libertinism, that does not make liberalism the root cause of libertinism.
> 
> We released societal control over the individual on many levels in the last 50 years.
> 
> Some people could handle it, others could not.
Click to expand...


That's another problem.  

First of all, the first sexual revolution in the United States was during the 1920s.  The oddest thing about the sexual revolutions? They occur for upper middle class white women. There was never a more moral time period in history.  Further, it becomes even more absurd watching people throw sexual revolutions and women's lib movement that only impacted that group at the classes further down the socioeconomic scale.

Allegedly Little Egypt that had performances at the 1893 World's Colombian Exhibition.


----------



## koshergrl

They can't debate, they don't understand the terms.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too fucking bad.  If some strange dude on the internet is going to insinuate that I'm a worthless slut because I made a mistake in judgment 20 years ago at 16 years old, then he'd better expect punches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh ... I am not a strange dude on the Internet ... But did you make four mistakes with four different guys? I am not necessarily sure if you have to make babies to qualify as a slut either ... I would have check the rulebook.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mistake she made is a common one for girls, particularly poor girls, whose families have been pulled apart thanks to progressive dogma. They are often raised in single parent households themselves, they have seen women devalued all their lives, they have heard that "all kids have sex from a young age" all their lives and think that's what is expected of them. They've never seen any control exerted over the human condition..their families don't attend church regularly, they scoff at the idea that marriage is a sacrament, and should take place before having sex. In fact, many are raised in households where they are told it's best to *try someone out* before making any sort of commitment, and if you don't like them, then on to the next.
> 
> Often these girls are abused by older men who come in and out of the lives of their own mothers, which makes them easy pickings for abusive and manipulative men all the rest of their lives. All this dabbling in unhealthy, multiple, sexual relationships means they aren't focusing on things like education and earning a living, and thus they are further hindered by the fact that they have limited skills and are more ignorant than their peers who are raised in households where it isn't *accepted* that kids have sex. They are so used to having the state take care of everything, and they have heard so many times that if they get pregnant, someone will either support them, or they can easily get rid of their babies, that they really don't worry that much about things like birth control.
> 
> They desperately cling to their babies not just because they get a check for it, but because they do love their babies, and the love they anticipate from their kids is often the best and most fulfilling love they will ever experience. Sadly, it's not such a hot situation for a child to be raised in an environment like that, where they exist to provide something to a needy, confused, and desperately poor parent, but there you have it.
> 
> That's the lifestyle that progressive ideology fosters, and that's the lifestyle that these poor girls are sucked into when raised in the midst of it. It's pitiful, and it's unhealthy for them and their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly an old demented whack job for making all that crap up about me and WRONG.  I was raised by two parents.  My mother was raised in a VERY strict Catholic atmosphere!  She was a parishioner at St. Mary's Church.  She even went to Catholic school.  NOW what, smarty pants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and BTW, that is just one point in your entire stupid post that was dead wrong.  So . . . what lifestyle does the Catholic church foster?  One of pedophilia?
Click to expand...

So you rejected Catholicism and you ended up pregnant.

I don't think you're making the point you think you are.


----------



## Disir

BlackSand said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly do not give a fuck what you support.  The reality is that teen pregnancies are highest in religious states.  Democrats are not liberals and your issues have nothing to do with liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a false narrative whether or not you give a fuck what I support ... Continue to fail. I did not post "Liberals" either ... I specifically posted "Progressive Liberal Democrats".
> 
> Keep running away from what I post ... Because I will beat you to death with the debate.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You didn't post anything. This is why you fail.  You keep trying to make the case that your issues are liberals or allegedly progressive democrats and it doesn't work in an area that for sure is not progressive.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk a lot about responsibility but you run like hell when having to actually accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only person that wants to run away from responsibility or reality for that matter is you.
> 
> If the teen pregnancy rate for African Americans in Orleans Parish where 98% of the African American population votes for Progressive Liberal Democrats is *7 TIMES* higher than the national average ...
> 
> *... Get A Fucking Clue!
> 
> .*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race sex religion argued by Orleans Parish School Board NOLA.com
> 
> Are you familiar with the term Blue Dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lolz ... You beat me to it while I was reading the bullshit at the link she provided ... Nice Job!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I heard his wife got half of his money and half of his artwork?
> 
> Frankly, I think the stuff stinks, would not have it on my wall.
Click to expand...


Hey!  Didn't you tell me that you have a brother posting here and that the two of you have different fathers but the same mother?


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only person that wants to run away from responsibility or reality for that matter is you.
> 
> If the teen pregnancy rate for African Americans in Orleans Parish where 98% of the African American population votes for Progressive Liberal Democrats is *7 TIMES* higher than the national average ...
> 
> *... Get A Fucking Clue!
> 
> .*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race sex religion argued by Orleans Parish School Board NOLA.com
> 
> Are you familiar with the term Blue Dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lolz ... You beat me to it while I was reading the bullshit at the link she provided ... Nice Job!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I heard his wife got half of his money and half of his artwork?
> 
> Frankly, I think the stuff stinks, would not have it on my wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey!  Didn't you tell me that you have a brother posting here and that the two of you have different fathers but the same mother?
Click to expand...


Brilliant tactic!

"Look! Something shiny!"


----------



## ChrisL

Care4all said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone didn't say it, Ravtard did.
> 
> And that's really all that needs to be said about that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect,  YOU said it KG...a few years back....  that's what YOU told the board, what YOU posted....maybe you were fibbing to the board members back then, or in a stupor, but YOU did say this....Ravi did not make this up....  God as my witness.
Click to expand...


Hmm.  Interesting!  Now we have two posters claiming the same thing!  I will have to do a search later on when I have time to see what I can dig up.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race sex religion argued by Orleans Parish School Board NOLA.com
> 
> Are you familiar with the term Blue Dog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lolz ... You beat me to it while I was reading the bullshit at the link she provided ... Nice Job!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I heard his wife got half of his money and half of his artwork?
> 
> Frankly, I think the stuff stinks, would not have it on my wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey!  Didn't you tell me that you have a brother posting here and that the two of you have different fathers but the same mother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brilliant tactic!
> 
> "Look! Something shiny!"
Click to expand...


So how many baby daddies did you say you had again?    Was it three?


----------



## Roadrunner

Disir said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very hard to argue that Orleans Parish is a "religious place".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? Have you seen what it took to remove creationism from science classes in Orleans Parish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the voter turnout rates in local elections in Orleans Parish?
> 
> Could that have something to do with fanatics running the schools?
> 
> Certainly you are not blaming the school board for nearly 50% of 15 to 17 years old girls having babies?
> 
> The blame should be, and it is not, and nothing would be done if it were, on the serial sexual predators that call statutory rape "breakin' a bitch in", and the sub-culture that is cool with that attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that it is not some liberal strong hold.  It's a constant battle for separation of church and state and that includes Orleans Parish.
> 
> Certain religions advocate against birth control.  Further, they create and reinforce fatalism.
> 
> The problems have nothing, zip, nada to do with liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Libertinism is not liberalism.
> 
> I stated what the problem is.
> 
> If liberalism subsidizes libertinism, that does not make liberalism the root cause of libertinism.
> 
> We released societal control over the individual on many levels in the last 50 years.
> 
> Some people could handle it, others could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another problem.
> 
> First of all, the first sexual revolution in the United States was during the 1920s.  The oddest thing about the sexual revolutions? They occur for upper middle class white women. There was never a more moral time period in history.  Further, it becomes even more absurd watching people throw sexual revolutions and women's lib movement that only impacted that group at the classes further down the socioeconomic scale.
> 
> Allegedly Little Egypt that had performances at the 1893 World's Colombian Exhibition.
Click to expand...




Apparently, a lot of upper middle class women could NOT handle the sexual freedom that came about after the 60's.

I was  NOTusing it as the blame for what happens in the Lower Ninth Ward.


----------



## Disir

Roadrunner said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a liberal thing.  It's a religious thing.   A part of the problem, for years, was the education system health classes that insisted on teaching abstinence only courses.  Lots of money and zero success.
> You talk a lot about responsibility but you run like hell when having to actually accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very hard to argue that Orleans Parish is a "religious place".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? Have you seen what it took to remove creationism from science classes in Orleans Parish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the voter turnout rates in local elections in Orleans Parish?
> 
> Could that have something to do with fanatics running the schools?
> 
> Certainly you are not blaming the school board for nearly 50% of 15 to 17 years old girls having babies?
> 
> The blame should be, and it is not, and nothing would be done if it were, on the serial sexual predators that call statutory rape "breakin' a bitch in", and the sub-culture that is cool with that attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that it is not some liberal strong hold.  It's a constant battle for separation of church and state and that includes Orleans Parish.
> 
> Certain religions advocate against birth control.  Further, they create and reinforce fatalism.
> 
> The problems have nothing, zip, nada to do with liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orleans parish votes left and liberal and Democrat, as those terms are used today by the MSM.
Click to expand...


The MSM said so and, therefore, it must be true.  
They have no skin in the game.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone didn't say it, Ravtard did.
> 
> And that's really all that needs to be said about that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect,  YOU said it KG...a few years back....  that's what YOU told the board, what YOU posted....maybe you were fibbing to the board members back then, or in a stupor, but YOU did say this....Ravi did not make this up....  God as my witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Interesting!  Now we have two posters claiming the same thing!  I will have to do a search later on when I have time to see what I can dig up.
Click to expand...



I invite you to see what you can pull up. This is just a ploy on the two most dishonest and malicious posters this forum has to encourage little trolls like you to try to find personal information on me. They do this all the time. Ravi in particular likes to let slip information about me and my kids, in the hopes that one of the weirdos on this site might pay us a visit.

Good luck.


----------



## BlackSand

Disir said:


> You didn't post anything. This is why you fail.  You keep trying to make the case that your issues are liberals or allegedly progressive democrats and it doesn't work in an area that for sure is not progressive.



I am not making that issue ... I am responding to you making an argument based in the false narrative about red states to start with. You made the point about red states ... You made the point that fails to identify the factors involved ... That is why your original argument failed.

Keep crawfishing ... There is no escape from the crab boil for you.


.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone didn't say it, Ravtard did.
> 
> And that's really all that needs to be said about that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect,  YOU said it KG...a few years back....  that's what YOU told the board, what YOU posted....maybe you were fibbing to the board members back then, or in a stupor, but YOU did say this....Ravi did not make this up....  God as my witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Interesting!  Now we have two posters claiming the same thing!  I will have to do a search later on when I have time to see what I can dig up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to see what you can pull up. This is just a ploy on the two most dishonest and malicious posters this forum has to encourage little trolls like you to try to find personal information on me. They do this all the time.
> 
> Good luck.
Click to expand...


Well, how many baby daddies do you have?  Just answer the effing question.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Delta4Embassy said:


> Who but Republicans cares? Do you know these women? If not, what business is it of your's?



The problem is, no one did care. The counter-culture set out to destroy this nation, and the assault on the foundations of family and honor were the focus of their attack. No one stood up to stop them. We said "it's none of our business."  We allowed the hostile media to create a myth that glamorized single motherhood and demonized the intact family. We applauded as Hollywood taught us that men were not only unneeded, but really and danger because they are abusive wife-beaters and child molesters.

We have endured a 60 year blitz of slander and libel against the family, now we wonder why our cities crumble and burn as rioters run amok. We wonder why the police lack respect and common sense, shooting and choking when there may not be a need.

We are merely reaping what the left has sown all these years - and this isn't an accident.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lolz ... You beat me to it while I was reading the bullshit at the link she provided ... Nice Job!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I heard his wife got half of his money and half of his artwork?
> 
> Frankly, I think the stuff stinks, would not have it on my wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey!  Didn't you tell me that you have a brother posting here and that the two of you have different fathers but the same mother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brilliant tactic!
> 
> "Look! Something shiny!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many baby daddies did you say you had again?    Was it three?
Click to expand...


I don't do ebonics, dear. Try to focus.


----------



## Disir

Roadrunner said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? Have you seen what it took to remove creationism from science classes in Orleans Parish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the voter turnout rates in local elections in Orleans Parish?
> 
> Could that have something to do with fanatics running the schools?
> 
> Certainly you are not blaming the school board for nearly 50% of 15 to 17 years old girls having babies?
> 
> The blame should be, and it is not, and nothing would be done if it were, on the serial sexual predators that call statutory rape "breakin' a bitch in", and the sub-culture that is cool with that attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that it is not some liberal strong hold.  It's a constant battle for separation of church and state and that includes Orleans Parish.
> 
> Certain religions advocate against birth control.  Further, they create and reinforce fatalism.
> 
> The problems have nothing, zip, nada to do with liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Libertinism is not liberalism.
> 
> I stated what the problem is.
> 
> If liberalism subsidizes libertinism, that does not make liberalism the root cause of libertinism.
> 
> We released societal control over the individual on many levels in the last 50 years.
> 
> Some people could handle it, others could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another problem.
> 
> First of all, the first sexual revolution in the United States was during the 1920s.  The oddest thing about the sexual revolutions? They occur for upper middle class white women. There was never a more moral time period in history.  Further, it becomes even more absurd watching people throw sexual revolutions and women's lib movement that only impacted that group at the classes further down the socioeconomic scale.
> 
> Allegedly Little Egypt that had performances at the 1893 World's Colombian Exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, a lot of upper middle class women could NOT handle the sexual freedom that came about after the 60's.
> 
> I was using it as the blame for what happens in the Lower Ninth Ward.
Click to expand...




BlackSand said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't post anything. This is why you fail.  You keep trying to make the case that your issues are liberals or allegedly progressive democrats and it doesn't work in an area that for sure is not progressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not making that issue ... I am responding to you making an argument based in the false narrative about red states to start with. You made the point about red states ... You made the point that fails to identify the factors involved ... That is why your original argument failed.
> 
> Keep crawfishing ... There is no escape from the crab boil for you.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It didn't fail.  They are highest in the red states. What you deem as liberal doesn't make it so.


----------



## koshergrl

In the minority populations of the red states.

Which are, coincidentally, not red at all.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lolz ... You beat me to it while I was reading the bullshit at the link she provided ... Nice Job!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard his wife got half of his money and half of his artwork?
> 
> Frankly, I think the stuff stinks, would not have it on my wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey!  Didn't you tell me that you have a brother posting here and that the two of you have different fathers but the same mother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brilliant tactic!
> 
> "Look! Something shiny!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many baby daddies did you say you had again?    Was it three?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do ebonics, dear. Try to focus.
Click to expand...


Interesting that you refuse to answer a simple question.  How many different fathers do your children have?  Clear enough?  Let's see how many MORE ways you can avoid the question.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone didn't say it, Ravtard did.
> 
> And that's really all that needs to be said about that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect,  YOU said it KG...a few years back....  that's what YOU told the board, what YOU posted....maybe you were fibbing to the board members back then, or in a stupor, but YOU did say this....Ravi did not make this up....  God as my witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Interesting!  Now we have two posters claiming the same thing!  I will have to do a search later on when I have time to see what I can dig up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to see what you can pull up. This is just a ploy on the two most dishonest and malicious posters this forum has to encourage little trolls like you to try to find personal information on me. They do this all the time. Ravi in particular likes to let slip information about me and my kids, in the hopes that one of the weirdos on this site might pay us a visit.
> 
> Good luck.
Click to expand...


I'd say the chances of two different posters lying about you, for whatever reason, are slim to none.

I mean really, that would be just outright blatant lying.  For what reason would they have to do that?  

Do they like to make up stories about people they don't know, like you apparently do?   

I think your God would be disgusted.


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only person that wants to run away from responsibility or reality for that matter is you.
> 
> If the teen pregnancy rate for African Americans in Orleans Parish where 98% of the African American population votes for Progressive Liberal Democrats is *7 TIMES* higher than the national average ...
> 
> *... Get A Fucking Clue!
> 
> .*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race sex religion argued by Orleans Parish School Board NOLA.com
> 
> Are you familiar with the term Blue Dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lolz ... You beat me to it while I was reading the bullshit at the link she provided ... Nice Job!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I heard his wife got half of his money and half of his artwork?
> 
> Frankly, I think the stuff stinks, would not have it on my wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey!  Didn't you tell me that you have a brother posting here and that the two of you have different fathers but the same mother?
Click to expand...


Hmm.  Interesting.  Looks like we've got ANOTHER liar amongst us.  What would GOD say?


----------



## BlackSand

Disir said:


> It didn't fail.  They are highest in the red states. What you deem as liberal doesn't make it so.



The facts bare out equality that the areas within those states with the highest rates are certainly not red by any measure ... Which is why any point you are trying to make is a false narrative.

Keep making it ... And it will still be false.

.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard his wife got half of his money and half of his artwork?
> 
> Frankly, I think the stuff stinks, would not have it on my wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  Didn't you tell me that you have a brother posting here and that the two of you have different fathers but the same mother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brilliant tactic!
> 
> "Look! Something shiny!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many baby daddies did you say you had again?    Was it three?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do ebonics, dear. Try to focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you refuse to answer a simple question.  How many different fathers do your children have?  Clear enough?  Let's see how many MORE ways you can avoid the question.
Click to expand...


4 children, two fathers, 17 years apart between the first two and the second two.

Ravi knows this. Like I said, she pulls this stuff to encourage people to mine information, in the hopes that it will bring about something negative in the real world. We've been posting on this board for right around a decade. She knows exactly how many children I have, how many dads there are. And she lies about it in order to garner interest.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone didn't say it, Ravtard did.
> 
> And that's really all that needs to be said about that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect,  YOU said it KG...a few years back....  that's what YOU told the board, what YOU posted....maybe you were fibbing to the board members back then, or in a stupor, but YOU did say this....Ravi did not make this up....  God as my witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Interesting!  Now we have two posters claiming the same thing!  I will have to do a search later on when I have time to see what I can dig up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to see what you can pull up. This is just a ploy on the two most dishonest and malicious posters this forum has to encourage little trolls like you to try to find personal information on me. They do this all the time. Ravi in particular likes to let slip information about me and my kids, in the hopes that one of the weirdos on this site might pay us a visit.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say the chances of two different posters lying about you, for whatever reason, are slim to none.
> 
> I mean really, that would be just outright blatant lying.  For what reason would they have to do that?
> 
> Do they like to make up stories about people they don't know, like you apparently do?
> 
> I think your God would be disgusted.
Click to expand...


Yes, they do make up stories.

Ravi took information that was given her in PM and spread it on the open board when I had posters who had threatened to *look me up* and *report me* for my views on abortion. 

She gets off on this, and so does Care. You notice that Care doesn't respond to the reference to her fake Catholicism way back when?


----------



## Disir

Roadrunner said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? Have you seen what it took to remove creationism from science classes in Orleans Parish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the voter turnout rates in local elections in Orleans Parish?
> 
> Could that have something to do with fanatics running the schools?
> 
> Certainly you are not blaming the school board for nearly 50% of 15 to 17 years old girls having babies?
> 
> The blame should be, and it is not, and nothing would be done if it were, on the serial sexual predators that call statutory rape "breakin' a bitch in", and the sub-culture that is cool with that attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that it is not some liberal strong hold.  It's a constant battle for separation of church and state and that includes Orleans Parish.
> 
> Certain religions advocate against birth control.  Further, they create and reinforce fatalism.
> 
> The problems have nothing, zip, nada to do with liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Libertinism is not liberalism.
> 
> I stated what the problem is.
> 
> If liberalism subsidizes libertinism, that does not make liberalism the root cause of libertinism.
> 
> We released societal control over the individual on many levels in the last 50 years.
> 
> Some people could handle it, others could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another problem.
> 
> First of all, the first sexual revolution in the United States was during the 1920s.  The oddest thing about the sexual revolutions? They occur for upper middle class white women. There was never a more moral time period in history.  Further, it becomes even more absurd watching people throw sexual revolutions and women's lib movement that only impacted that group at the classes further down the socioeconomic scale.
> 
> Allegedly Little Egypt that had performances at the 1893 World's Colombian Exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, a lot of upper middle class women could NOT handle the sexual freedom that came about after the 60's.
> 
> I was using it as the blame for what happens in the Lower Ninth Ward.
Click to expand...


Upper middle class woman have always been able to terminate pregnancies by leaving the country if necessary.    The conversations that they carry on are usually amongst themselves.  

It has nothing to do with liberalism.  Nor does crime. Nor does rape.  

The sexual revolution has zero to do with what goes on in the 9th ward.  

It's simply something that conservatives like to fling around as if all their problems are tied to feminism or liberals.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  Didn't you tell me that you have a brother posting here and that the two of you have different fathers but the same mother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant tactic!
> 
> "Look! Something shiny!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many baby daddies did you say you had again?    Was it three?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do ebonics, dear. Try to focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you refuse to answer a simple question.  How many different fathers do your children have?  Clear enough?  Let's see how many MORE ways you can avoid the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 children, two fathers, 17 years apart between the first two and the second two.
> 
> Ravi knows this. Like I said, she pulls this stuff to encourage people to mine information, in the hopes that it will bring about something negative in the real world. We've been posting on this board for right around a decade. She knows exactly how many children I have, how many dads there are. And she lies about it in order to garner interest.
Click to expand...


Oh, so you must be a godless whore then.  How dare you have children with more than one man?   You were divorced too huh?  Why didn't you dedicate yourself to making your husband happy?

God commands this.  God commands that you obey your husband!


----------



## koshergrl

Wow you're just going to pretend it's not a minority thing, aren't you.

It doesnt' bother you that the CDC, Guttmachers, and all the rest have repeatedly stated that single parent household/teen pregnancy rates are EXPONENTIALLY higher in minority households?

You're just going to pretend they never said that, aren't you...


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant tactic!
> 
> "Look! Something shiny!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many baby daddies did you say you had again?    Was it three?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do ebonics, dear. Try to focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you refuse to answer a simple question.  How many different fathers do your children have?  Clear enough?  Let's see how many MORE ways you can avoid the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 children, two fathers, 17 years apart between the first two and the second two.
> 
> Ravi knows this. Like I said, she pulls this stuff to encourage people to mine information, in the hopes that it will bring about something negative in the real world. We've been posting on this board for right around a decade. She knows exactly how many children I have, how many dads there are. And she lies about it in order to garner interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you must be a godless whore then.  How dare you have children with more than one man?   You were divorced too huh?  Why didn't you dedicate yourself to making your husband happy?
Click to expand...


I'm not a godless whore at all.

I never called you one either, but per usual, the progressive nutbags are going to veer from the dialogue to personally attack women and children who they think might be vulnerable.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ChrisL said:


> [
> 
> I'd say the chances of two different posters lying about you, for whatever reason, are slim to none.
> 
> I mean really, that would be just outright blatant lying.  For what reason would they have to do that?
> 
> Do they like to make up stories about people they don't know, like you apparently do?
> 
> I think your God would be disgusted.



Didn't there used to be a "no family" rule? I mean, I know that you're a Communist, thus more equal than the rest of us, still....


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone didn't say it, Ravtard did.
> 
> And that's really all that needs to be said about that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect,  YOU said it KG...a few years back....  that's what YOU told the board, what YOU posted....maybe you were fibbing to the board members back then, or in a stupor, but YOU did say this....Ravi did not make this up....  God as my witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Interesting!  Now we have two posters claiming the same thing!  I will have to do a search later on when I have time to see what I can dig up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to see what you can pull up. This is just a ploy on the two most dishonest and malicious posters this forum has to encourage little trolls like you to try to find personal information on me. They do this all the time. Ravi in particular likes to let slip information about me and my kids, in the hopes that one of the weirdos on this site might pay us a visit.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say the chances of two different posters lying about you, for whatever reason, are slim to none.
> 
> I mean really, that would be just outright blatant lying.  For what reason would they have to do that?
> 
> Do they like to make up stories about people they don't know, like you apparently do?
> 
> I think your God would be disgusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do make up stories.
> 
> Ravi took information that was given her in PM and spread it on the open board when I had posters who had threatened to *look me up* and *report me* for my views on abortion.
> 
> She gets off on this, and so does Care. You notice that Care doesn't respond to the reference to her fake Catholicism way back when?
Click to expand...


I must be cleaner than you.  I've only had one child with one man.


----------



## koshergrl

That rule doesn't hold when I'm the person whose family is being referenced and attacked and dragged into the mud, it never has. They're asking me about my baby daddies in a couple of different threads.

Anyway, this shit is one reason my kids know how to shoot straight.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect,  YOU said it KG...a few years back....  that's what YOU told the board, what YOU posted....maybe you were fibbing to the board members back then, or in a stupor, but YOU did say this....Ravi did not make this up....  God as my witness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Interesting!  Now we have two posters claiming the same thing!  I will have to do a search later on when I have time to see what I can dig up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to see what you can pull up. This is just a ploy on the two most dishonest and malicious posters this forum has to encourage little trolls like you to try to find personal information on me. They do this all the time. Ravi in particular likes to let slip information about me and my kids, in the hopes that one of the weirdos on this site might pay us a visit.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say the chances of two different posters lying about you, for whatever reason, are slim to none.
> 
> I mean really, that would be just outright blatant lying.  For what reason would they have to do that?
> 
> Do they like to make up stories about people they don't know, like you apparently do?
> 
> I think your God would be disgusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do make up stories.
> 
> Ravi took information that was given her in PM and spread it on the open board when I had posters who had threatened to *look me up* and *report me* for my views on abortion.
> 
> She gets off on this, and so does Care. You notice that Care doesn't respond to the reference to her fake Catholicism way back when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must be cleaner than you.  I've only had one child with one man.
Click to expand...


Did I call you dirty? Or is this just a way for you to call me dirty?

Of course it is.


----------



## Roadrunner

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I'd say the chances of two different posters lying about you, for whatever reason, are slim to none.
> 
> I mean really, that would be just outright blatant lying.  For what reason would they have to do that?
> 
> Do they like to make up stories about people they don't know, like you apparently do?
> 
> I think your God would be disgusted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't there used to be a "no family" rule? I mean, I know that you're a Communist, thus more equal than the rest of us, still....
Click to expand...

This thread went bad long ago.

Hard to even discuss anything with the ones that are willing, for all the personal strife someone seems to be going through.


----------



## koshergrl

See, progressives maintain that women only have a say if they say what they're supposed to say.

I'm to be attacked, ridiculed, harassed, because I'm a woman with kids from two different fathers who doesn't tow the progressive line. My only value to progressives is to support abortion and depraved sexual lifestyles. If I don't do that, I'm worthless, dirty, a whore, and it's open season on my kids.


----------



## ChrisL

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I'd say the chances of two different posters lying about you, for whatever reason, are slim to none.
> 
> I mean really, that would be just outright blatant lying.  For what reason would they have to do that?
> 
> Do they like to make up stories about people they don't know, like you apparently do?
> 
> I think your God would be disgusted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't there used to be a "no family" rule? I mean, I know that you're a Communist, thus more equal than the rest of us, still....
Click to expand...


Interesting.  Perhaps you should read the nice story KG made up about me and my family and tell that to her.  I'm simply asking her how many different men she's had children with since she wants to judge others on that criteria.    K?


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how many baby daddies did you say you had again?    Was it three?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do ebonics, dear. Try to focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you refuse to answer a simple question.  How many different fathers do your children have?  Clear enough?  Let's see how many MORE ways you can avoid the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 children, two fathers, 17 years apart between the first two and the second two.
> 
> Ravi knows this. Like I said, she pulls this stuff to encourage people to mine information, in the hopes that it will bring about something negative in the real world. We've been posting on this board for right around a decade. She knows exactly how many children I have, how many dads there are. And she lies about it in order to garner interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you must be a godless whore then.  How dare you have children with more than one man?   You were divorced too huh?  Why didn't you dedicate yourself to making your husband happy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a godless whore at all.
> 
> I never called you one either, but per usual, the progressive nutbags are going to veer from the dialogue to personally attack women and children who they think might be vulnerable.
Click to expand...


Screw you, you made up an entire lie about my entire life, fool!    Go take your medicine!


----------



## Roadrunner

koshergrl said:


> See, progressives maintain that women only have a say if they say what they're supposed to say.
> 
> I'm to be attacked, ridiculed, harassed, because I'm a woman with kids from two different fathers who doesn't tow the progressive line. My only value to progressives is to support abortion and depraved sexual lifestyles. If I don't do that, I'm worthless, dirty, a whore, and it's open season on my kids.


What was this thread about again?

Young guys responsible guys who put education and work over girl chasing finding it hard to get a lady with no baggage once they can earn enough to support a wife and kids, right.

Where did it descend into chaos?


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I'd say the chances of two different posters lying about you, for whatever reason, are slim to none.
> 
> I mean really, that would be just outright blatant lying.  For what reason would they have to do that?
> 
> Do they like to make up stories about people they don't know, like you apparently do?
> 
> I think your God would be disgusted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't there used to be a "no family" rule? I mean, I know that you're a Communist, thus more equal than the rest of us, still....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread went bad long ago.
> 
> Hard to even discuss anything with the ones that are willing, for all the personal strife someone seems to be going through.
Click to expand...


You cannot have a discussion with a liar, such as yourself.  You told me in another thread that you have a brother who posts here and that you and he share a mom and different fathers.  True or not?


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Interesting!  Now we have two posters claiming the same thing!  I will have to do a search later on when I have time to see what I can dig up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to see what you can pull up. This is just a ploy on the two most dishonest and malicious posters this forum has to encourage little trolls like you to try to find personal information on me. They do this all the time. Ravi in particular likes to let slip information about me and my kids, in the hopes that one of the weirdos on this site might pay us a visit.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say the chances of two different posters lying about you, for whatever reason, are slim to none.
> 
> I mean really, that would be just outright blatant lying.  For what reason would they have to do that?
> 
> Do they like to make up stories about people they don't know, like you apparently do?
> 
> I think your God would be disgusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do make up stories.
> 
> Ravi took information that was given her in PM and spread it on the open board when I had posters who had threatened to *look me up* and *report me* for my views on abortion.
> 
> She gets off on this, and so does Care. You notice that Care doesn't respond to the reference to her fake Catholicism way back when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must be cleaner than you.  I've only had one child with one man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I call you dirty? Or is this just a way for you to call me dirty?
> 
> Of course it is.
Click to expand...


That is what you implied in your story?  No?


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how many baby daddies did you say you had again?    Was it three?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do ebonics, dear. Try to focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you refuse to answer a simple question.  How many different fathers do your children have?  Clear enough?  Let's see how many MORE ways you can avoid the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 children, two fathers, 17 years apart between the first two and the second two.
> 
> Ravi knows this. Like I said, she pulls this stuff to encourage people to mine information, in the hopes that it will bring about something negative in the real world. We've been posting on this board for right around a decade. She knows exactly how many children I have, how many dads there are. And she lies about it in order to garner interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you must be a godless whore then.  How dare you have children with more than one man?   You were divorced too huh?  Why didn't you dedicate yourself to making your husband happy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a godless whore at all.
> 
> I never called you one either, but per usual, the progressive nutbags are going to veer from the dialogue to personally attack women and children who they think might be vulnerable.
Click to expand...


You said that I "gave up on God" or whatever.  You don't know anything about me or my life.  Maybe you should have shut up?


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> That rule doesn't hold when I'm the person whose family is being referenced and attacked and dragged into the mud, it never has. They're asking me about my baby daddies in a couple of different threads.
> 
> Anyway, this shit is one reason my kids know how to shoot straight.



You dragged my family into this.  You made up an entire post about how you assume I was raised and other things about my parents and family.  Correct?  I simply asked you an honest question.

Good Lord!  You even started off by saying "I know where she went wrong . . . "  FU, you pretentious bitch.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I'd say the chances of two different posters lying about you, for whatever reason, are slim to none.
> 
> I mean really, that would be just outright blatant lying.  For what reason would they have to do that?
> 
> Do they like to make up stories about people they don't know, like you apparently do?
> 
> I think your God would be disgusted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't there used to be a "no family" rule? I mean, I know that you're a Communist, thus more equal than the rest of us, still....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread went bad long ago.
> 
> Hard to even discuss anything with the ones that are willing, for all the personal strife someone seems to be going through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot have a discussion with a liar, such as yourself.  You told me in another thread that you have a brother who posts here and that you and he share a mom and different fathers.  True or not?
Click to expand...

Do not bring my family into this discussion.

It is none of your business.

If you cannot separate what goes on in a non-serious, music posting thread, and the real world, I am not going to give you any clues.

There is a grain of truth in everything, and every truth has a lie in it.

You need anger management though.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I'd say the chances of two different posters lying about you, for whatever reason, are slim to none.
> 
> I mean really, that would be just outright blatant lying.  For what reason would they have to do that?
> 
> Do they like to make up stories about people they don't know, like you apparently do?
> 
> I think your God would be disgusted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't there used to be a "no family" rule? I mean, I know that you're a Communist, thus more equal than the rest of us, still....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread went bad long ago.
> 
> Hard to even discuss anything with the ones that are willing, for all the personal strife someone seems to be going through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot have a discussion with a liar, such as yourself.  You told me in another thread that you have a brother who posts here and that you and he share a mom and different fathers.  True or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do not bring my family into this discussion.
> 
> It is none of your business.
> 
> If you cannot separate what goes on in a non-serious, music posting thread, and the real world, I am not going to give you any clues.
> 
> There is a grain of truth in everything, and every truth has a lie in it.
> 
> You need anger management though.
Click to expand...


I can go get the post.  You posted it, so it is public business now.  Shall I do that?  I'm not angry at all.  It takes a lot more than you obviously hypocritical morons to make me angry.  I'm just pointing out your hypocrisy.  

So, are you going to tell me whether or not you were lying then, lying now, or are you going to keep deflecting and whining?  It is an entirely FAIR question since you are judging others by this criteria.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That rule doesn't hold when I'm the person whose family is being referenced and attacked and dragged into the mud, it never has. They're asking me about my baby daddies in a couple of different threads.
> 
> Anyway, this shit is one reason my kids know how to shoot straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dragged my family into this.  You made up an entire post about how you assume I was raised and other things about my parents and family.  Correct?  I simply asked you an honest question.
> 
> Good Lord!  You even started off by saying "I know where she went wrong . . . "  FU, you pretentious bitch.
Click to expand...


I didn't bring your family up. YOU did. And I didn't reference your family at all. I referenced "girls like you".

Moron. If you bring your own family into a discussion, btw, then the family rule doesn't apply.

However, at least traditionally, when you attack a person's family as RAVI and CARE like to do, out of the blue, in order to muddy the waters and to make up for the fact that they can't argue any other way, then THAT is a violation of the "no family" rule.

Which apparently isn't in effect anymore, anyway.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm SURE this is not the only things you people have been dishonest about either, so now you've outed yourselves as hypocritical liars.  What to do?    How could anyone believe ANYTHING you claim now?  

Some religious people are the BIGGEST liars and hypocrites.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I'd say the chances of two different posters lying about you, for whatever reason, are slim to none.
> 
> I mean really, that would be just outright blatant lying.  For what reason would they have to do that?
> 
> Do they like to make up stories about people they don't know, like you apparently do?
> 
> I think your God would be disgusted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't there used to be a "no family" rule? I mean, I know that you're a Communist, thus more equal than the rest of us, still....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread went bad long ago.
> 
> Hard to even discuss anything with the ones that are willing, for all the personal strife someone seems to be going through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot have a discussion with a liar, such as yourself.  You told me in another thread that you have a brother who posts here and that you and he share a mom and different fathers.  True or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do not bring my family into this discussion.
> 
> It is none of your business.
> 
> If you cannot separate what goes on in a non-serious, music posting thread, and the real world, I am not going to give you any clues.
> 
> There is a grain of truth in everything, and every truth has a lie in it.
> 
> You need anger management though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can go get the post.  You posted it, so it is public business now.  Shall I do that?  I'm not angry at all.  It takes a lot more than you obviously hypocritical morons to make me angry.  I'm just pointing out your hypocrisy.
> 
> So, are you going to tell me whether or not you were lying then, lying now, or are you going to keep deflecting and whining?  It is an entirely FAIR question since you are judging others by this criteria.
Click to expand...

My brother was kidnapped by gypsies, and sold to Yankees.

I found him and rescued him later.

Our parentage is sorta in dispute, as our mother was a very, very loving woman, and known to stretch things when she was drinking.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That rule doesn't hold when I'm the person whose family is being referenced and attacked and dragged into the mud, it never has. They're asking me about my baby daddies in a couple of different threads.
> 
> Anyway, this shit is one reason my kids know how to shoot straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dragged my family into this.  You made up an entire post about how you assume I was raised and other things about my parents and family.  Correct?  I simply asked you an honest question.
> 
> Good Lord!  You even started off by saying "I know where she went wrong . . . "  FU, you pretentious bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't bring your family up. YOU did. And I didn't reference your family at all. I referenced "girls like you".
> 
> Moron. If you bring your own family into a discussion, btw, then the family rule doesn't apply.
> 
> However, at least traditionally, when you attack a person's family as RAVI and CARE like to do, out of the blue, in order to muddy the waters and to make up for the fact that they can't argue any other way, then THAT is a violation of the "no family" rule.
> 
> Which apparently isn't in effect anymore, anyway.
Click to expand...


Liar.  



koshergrl said:


> *The mistake she made is a common one for girls*, particularly poor girls, whose families have been pulled apart thanks to progressive dogma. They are often raised in single parent households themselves, they have seen women devalued all their lives, they have heard that "all kids have sex from a young age" all their lives and think that's what is expected of them. They've never seen any control exerted over the human condition..their families don't attend church regularly, they scoff at the idea that marriage is a sacrament, and should take place before having sex. In fact, many are raised in households where they are told it's best to *try someone out* before making any sort of commitment, and if you don't like them, then on to the next.
> 
> Often these girls are abused by older men who come in and out of the lives of their own mothers, which makes them easy pickings for abusive and manipulative men all the rest of their lives. All this dabbling in unhealthy, multiple, sexual relationships means they aren't focusing on things like education and earning a living, and thus they are further hindered by the fact that they have limited skills and are more ignorant than their peers who are raised in households where it isn't *accepted* that kids have sex. They are so used to having the state take care of everything, and they have heard so many times that if they get pregnant, someone will either support them, or they can easily get rid of their babies, that they really don't worry that much about things like birth control.
> 
> They desperately cling to their babies not just because they get a check for it, but because they do love their babies, and the love they anticipate from their kids is often the best and most fulfilling love they will ever experience. Sadly, it's not such a hot situation for a child to be raised in an environment like that, where they exist to provide something to a needy, confused, and desperately poor parent, but there you have it.
> 
> That's the lifestyle that progressive ideology fosters, and that's the lifestyle that these poor girls are sucked into when raised in the midst of it. It's pitiful, and it's unhealthy for them and their children.



You are truly an old demented whack job for making all that crap up about me and WRONG.  I was raised by two parents.  My mother was raised in a VERY strict Catholic atmosphere!  She was a parishioner at St. Mary's Church.  She even went to Catholic school.  NOW what, smarty pants?[/QUOTE]


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't there used to be a "no family" rule? I mean, I know that you're a Communist, thus more equal than the rest of us, still....
> 
> 
> 
> This thread went bad long ago.
> 
> Hard to even discuss anything with the ones that are willing, for all the personal strife someone seems to be going through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot have a discussion with a liar, such as yourself.  You told me in another thread that you have a brother who posts here and that you and he share a mom and different fathers.  True or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do not bring my family into this discussion.
> 
> It is none of your business.
> 
> If you cannot separate what goes on in a non-serious, music posting thread, and the real world, I am not going to give you any clues.
> 
> There is a grain of truth in everything, and every truth has a lie in it.
> 
> You need anger management though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can go get the post.  You posted it, so it is public business now.  Shall I do that?  I'm not angry at all.  It takes a lot more than you obviously hypocritical morons to make me angry.  I'm just pointing out your hypocrisy.
> 
> So, are you going to tell me whether or not you were lying then, lying now, or are you going to keep deflecting and whining?  It is an entirely FAIR question since you are judging others by this criteria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother was kidnapped by gypsies, and sold to Yankees.
> 
> I found him and rescued him later.
> 
> Our parentage is sorta of in dispute, as our mother was a very, very loving woman, and known to stretch things when she was drinking.
Click to expand...


Yeah, there you were kidding, but you had insinuated throughout that conversation that he was your brother, right?  You jumped right in on our conversation to make that statement, like an attention whore.  Were you jealous that your brother was paying attention to me?


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That rule doesn't hold when I'm the person whose family is being referenced and attacked and dragged into the mud, it never has. They're asking me about my baby daddies in a couple of different threads.
> 
> Anyway, this shit is one reason my kids know how to shoot straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dragged my family into this.  You made up an entire post about how you assume I was raised and other things about my parents and family.  Correct?  I simply asked you an honest question.
> 
> Good Lord!  You even started off by saying "I know where she went wrong . . . "  FU, you pretentious bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't bring your family up. YOU did. And I didn't reference your family at all. I referenced "girls like you".
> 
> Moron. If you bring your own family into a discussion, btw, then the family rule doesn't apply.
> 
> However, at least traditionally, when you attack a person's family as RAVI and CARE like to do, out of the blue, in order to muddy the waters and to make up for the fact that they can't argue any other way, then THAT is a violation of the "no family" rule.
> 
> Which apparently isn't in effect anymore, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The mistake she made is a common one for girls*, particularly poor girls, whose families have been pulled apart thanks to progressive dogma. They are often raised in single parent households themselves, they have seen women devalued all their lives, they have heard that "all kids have sex from a young age" all their lives and think that's what is expected of them. They've never seen any control exerted over the human condition..their families don't attend church regularly, they scoff at the idea that marriage is a sacrament, and should take place before having sex. In fact, many are raised in households where they are told it's best to *try someone out* before making any sort of commitment, and if you don't like them, then on to the next.
> 
> Often these girls are abused by older men who come in and out of the lives of their own mothers, which makes them easy pickings for abusive and manipulative men all the rest of their lives. All this dabbling in unhealthy, multiple, sexual relationships means they aren't focusing on things like education and earning a living, and thus they are further hindered by the fact that they have limited skills and are more ignorant than their peers who are raised in households where it isn't *accepted* that kids have sex. They are so used to having the state take care of everything, and they have heard so many times that if they get pregnant, someone will either support them, or they can easily get rid of their babies, that they really don't worry that much about things like birth control.
> 
> They desperately cling to their babies not just because they get a check for it, but because they do love their babies, and the love they anticipate from their kids is often the best and most fulfilling love they will ever experience. Sadly, it's not such a hot situation for a child to be raised in an environment like that, where they exist to provide something to a needy, confused, and desperately poor parent, but there you have it.
> 
> That's the lifestyle that progressive ideology fosters, and that's the lifestyle that these poor girls are sucked into when raised in the midst of it. It's pitiful, and it's unhealthy for them and their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly an old demented whack job for making all that crap up about me and WRONG.  I was raised by two parents.  My mother was raised in a VERY strict Catholic atmosphere!  She was a parishioner at St. Mary's Church.  She even went to Catholic school.  NOW what, smarty pants?
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Again.

You brought up your family. I didn't make up anything about you, or talk in any specific way about your family. I talked about girls like you.

Not you.

Girls like you.

Not you.

Girls like you.

Not you.


----------



## koshergrl

And I didn't ask any questions at all about your kid, your kids, your kids' daddies, your own daddies, or anything else.

Because I just don't care, lol. 

Plus I understand the rules.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread went bad long ago.
> 
> Hard to even discuss anything with the ones that are willing, for all the personal strife someone seems to be going through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot have a discussion with a liar, such as yourself.  You told me in another thread that you have a brother who posts here and that you and he share a mom and different fathers.  True or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do not bring my family into this discussion.
> 
> It is none of your business.
> 
> If you cannot separate what goes on in a non-serious, music posting thread, and the real world, I am not going to give you any clues.
> 
> There is a grain of truth in everything, and every truth has a lie in it.
> 
> You need anger management though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can go get the post.  You posted it, so it is public business now.  Shall I do that?  I'm not angry at all.  It takes a lot more than you obviously hypocritical morons to make me angry.  I'm just pointing out your hypocrisy.
> 
> So, are you going to tell me whether or not you were lying then, lying now, or are you going to keep deflecting and whining?  It is an entirely FAIR question since you are judging others by this criteria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother was kidnapped by gypsies, and sold to Yankees.
> 
> I found him and rescued him later.
> 
> Our parentage is sorta of in dispute, as our mother was a very, very loving woman, and known to stretch things when she was drinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there you were kidding, but you had insinuated throughout that conversation that he was your brother, right?  You jumped right in on our conversation to make that statement, like an attention whore.  Were you jealous that your brother was paying attention to me?
Click to expand...



I have never been jealous of my brother, except for one thing, he can fix shit.

I can't.

Oh, and ma never shot me, only him.

That sorta sticks in my craw.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That rule doesn't hold when I'm the person whose family is being referenced and attacked and dragged into the mud, it never has. They're asking me about my baby daddies in a couple of different threads.
> 
> Anyway, this shit is one reason my kids know how to shoot straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dragged my family into this.  You made up an entire post about how you assume I was raised and other things about my parents and family.  Correct?  I simply asked you an honest question.
> 
> Good Lord!  You even started off by saying "I know where she went wrong . . . "  FU, you pretentious bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't bring your family up. YOU did. And I didn't reference your family at all. I referenced "girls like you".
> 
> Moron. If you bring your own family into a discussion, btw, then the family rule doesn't apply.
> 
> However, at least traditionally, when you attack a person's family as RAVI and CARE like to do, out of the blue, in order to muddy the waters and to make up for the fact that they can't argue any other way, then THAT is a violation of the "no family" rule.
> 
> Which apparently isn't in effect anymore, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The mistake she made is a common one for girls*, particularly poor girls, whose families have been pulled apart thanks to progressive dogma. They are often raised in single parent households themselves, they have seen women devalued all their lives, they have heard that "all kids have sex from a young age" all their lives and think that's what is expected of them. They've never seen any control exerted over the human condition..their families don't attend church regularly, they scoff at the idea that marriage is a sacrament, and should take place before having sex. In fact, many are raised in households where they are told it's best to *try someone out* before making any sort of commitment, and if you don't like them, then on to the next.
> 
> Often these girls are abused by older men who come in and out of the lives of their own mothers, which makes them easy pickings for abusive and manipulative men all the rest of their lives. All this dabbling in unhealthy, multiple, sexual relationships means they aren't focusing on things like education and earning a living, and thus they are further hindered by the fact that they have limited skills and are more ignorant than their peers who are raised in households where it isn't *accepted* that kids have sex. They are so used to having the state take care of everything, and they have heard so many times that if they get pregnant, someone will either support them, or they can easily get rid of their babies, that they really don't worry that much about things like birth control.
> 
> They desperately cling to their babies not just because they get a check for it, but because they do love their babies, and the love they anticipate from their kids is often the best and most fulfilling love they will ever experience. Sadly, it's not such a hot situation for a child to be raised in an environment like that, where they exist to provide something to a needy, confused, and desperately poor parent, but there you have it.
> 
> That's the lifestyle that progressive ideology fosters, and that's the lifestyle that these poor girls are sucked into when raised in the midst of it. It's pitiful, and it's unhealthy for them and their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly an old demented whack job for making all that crap up about me and WRONG.  I was raised by two parents.  My mother was raised in a VERY strict Catholic atmosphere!  She was a parishioner at St. Mary's Church.  She even went to Catholic school.  NOW what, smarty pants?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Again.

You brought up your family. I didn't make up anything about you, or talk in any specific way about your family. I talked about girls like you.

Not you.

Girls like you.

Not you.

Girls like you.

Not you.[/QUOTE]

I already quoted you, moron.  It clearly states "the mistake she made" referring to me.  Therefore, that post is your imagination running wild on what you think my life MUST have been like because I made a mistake when I was a teenager.  Give me a break, you old judgmental biddy.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot have a discussion with a liar, such as yourself.  You told me in another thread that you have a brother who posts here and that you and he share a mom and different fathers.  True or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Do not bring my family into this discussion.
> 
> It is none of your business.
> 
> If you cannot separate what goes on in a non-serious, music posting thread, and the real world, I am not going to give you any clues.
> 
> There is a grain of truth in everything, and every truth has a lie in it.
> 
> You need anger management though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can go get the post.  You posted it, so it is public business now.  Shall I do that?  I'm not angry at all.  It takes a lot more than you obviously hypocritical morons to make me angry.  I'm just pointing out your hypocrisy.
> 
> So, are you going to tell me whether or not you were lying then, lying now, or are you going to keep deflecting and whining?  It is an entirely FAIR question since you are judging others by this criteria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother was kidnapped by gypsies, and sold to Yankees.
> 
> I found him and rescued him later.
> 
> Our parentage is sorta of in dispute, as our mother was a very, very loving woman, and known to stretch things when she was drinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there you were kidding, but you had insinuated throughout that conversation that he was your brother, right?  You jumped right in on our conversation to make that statement, like an attention whore.  Were you jealous that your brother was paying attention to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been jealous of my brother, except for one thing, he can fix shit.
> 
> I can't.
> 
> Oh, and ma never shot me, only him.
> 
> That sorta sticks in my craw.
Click to expand...


So then you admit that you like to make up stories about things on the internet.  Thank you!


----------



## Roadrunner

koshergrl said:


> And I didn't ask any questions at all about your kid, your kids, your kids' daddies, your own daddies, or anything else.
> 
> Because I just don't care, lol.
> 
> Plus I understand the rules.


I am afraid the dear may have thought my brother really had a black dog with a grenade launcher and that I hitchhike around the country with an ax.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That rule doesn't hold when I'm the person whose family is being referenced and attacked and dragged into the mud, it never has. They're asking me about my baby daddies in a couple of different threads.
> 
> Anyway, this shit is one reason my kids know how to shoot straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dragged my family into this.  You made up an entire post about how you assume I was raised and other things about my parents and family.  Correct?  I simply asked you an honest question.
> 
> Good Lord!  You even started off by saying "I know where she went wrong . . . "  FU, you pretentious bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't bring your family up. YOU did. And I didn't reference your family at all. I referenced "girls like you".
> 
> Moron. If you bring your own family into a discussion, btw, then the family rule doesn't apply.
> 
> However, at least traditionally, when you attack a person's family as RAVI and CARE like to do, out of the blue, in order to muddy the waters and to make up for the fact that they can't argue any other way, then THAT is a violation of the "no family" rule.
> 
> Which apparently isn't in effect anymore, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The mistake she made is a common one for girls*, particularly poor girls, whose families have been pulled apart thanks to progressive dogma. They are often raised in single parent households themselves, they have seen women devalued all their lives, they have heard that "all kids have sex from a young age" all their lives and think that's what is expected of them. They've never seen any control exerted over the human condition..their families don't attend church regularly, they scoff at the idea that marriage is a sacrament, and should take place before having sex. In fact, many are raised in households where they are told it's best to *try someone out* before making any sort of commitment, and if you don't like them, then on to the next.
> 
> Often these girls are abused by older men who come in and out of the lives of their own mothers, which makes them easy pickings for abusive and manipulative men all the rest of their lives. All this dabbling in unhealthy, multiple, sexual relationships means they aren't focusing on things like education and earning a living, and thus they are further hindered by the fact that they have limited skills and are more ignorant than their peers who are raised in households where it isn't *accepted* that kids have sex. They are so used to having the state take care of everything, and they have heard so many times that if they get pregnant, someone will either support them, or they can easily get rid of their babies, that they really don't worry that much about things like birth control.
> 
> They desperately cling to their babies not just because they get a check for it, but because they do love their babies, and the love they anticipate from their kids is often the best and most fulfilling love they will ever experience. Sadly, it's not such a hot situation for a child to be raised in an environment like that, where they exist to provide something to a needy, confused, and desperately poor parent, but there you have it.
> 
> That's the lifestyle that progressive ideology fosters, and that's the lifestyle that these poor girls are sucked into when raised in the midst of it. It's pitiful, and it's unhealthy for them and their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly an old demented whack job for making all that crap up about me and WRONG.  I was raised by two parents.  My mother was raised in a VERY strict Catholic atmosphere!  She was a parishioner at St. Mary's Church.  She even went to Catholic school.  NOW what, smarty pants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again.
> 
> You brought up your family. I didn't make up anything about you, or talk in any specific way about your family. I talked about girls like you.
> 
> Not you.
> 
> Girls like you.
> 
> Not you.
> 
> Girls like you.
> 
> Not you.
Click to expand...


I already quoted you, moron.  It clearly states "the mistake she made" referring to me.  Therefore, that post is your imagination running wild on what you think my life MUST have been like because I made a mistake when I was a teenager.  Give me a break, you old judgmental biddy. 






[/QUOTE]

This brings us back to my original point..these women are to be pitied because they are disorganized thinkers who have been taken advantage of not only by the men who abuse them, but by progressives who count on them to fund the abortion mills, and the politicians that keep the doors open....


----------



## ChrisL

Well, unfortunately, I have to get back to WORK.  Another thing that apparently some of you don't do.  Have a nice day and don't kill too many brain cells trying to make crap up to make yourselves look so righteous and pure.  

Really, it's amazing.  Almost GODLY you all are.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dragged my family into this.  You made up an entire post about how you assume I was raised and other things about my parents and family.  Correct?  I simply asked you an honest question.
> 
> Good Lord!  You even started off by saying "I know where she went wrong . . . "  FU, you pretentious bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bring your family up. YOU did. And I didn't reference your family at all. I referenced "girls like you".
> 
> Moron. If you bring your own family into a discussion, btw, then the family rule doesn't apply.
> 
> However, at least traditionally, when you attack a person's family as RAVI and CARE like to do, out of the blue, in order to muddy the waters and to make up for the fact that they can't argue any other way, then THAT is a violation of the "no family" rule.
> 
> Which apparently isn't in effect anymore, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The mistake she made is a common one for girls*, particularly poor girls, whose families have been pulled apart thanks to progressive dogma. They are often raised in single parent households themselves, they have seen women devalued all their lives, they have heard that "all kids have sex from a young age" all their lives and think that's what is expected of them. They've never seen any control exerted over the human condition..their families don't attend church regularly, they scoff at the idea that marriage is a sacrament, and should take place before having sex. In fact, many are raised in households where they are told it's best to *try someone out* before making any sort of commitment, and if you don't like them, then on to the next.
> 
> Often these girls are abused by older men who come in and out of the lives of their own mothers, which makes them easy pickings for abusive and manipulative men all the rest of their lives. All this dabbling in unhealthy, multiple, sexual relationships means they aren't focusing on things like education and earning a living, and thus they are further hindered by the fact that they have limited skills and are more ignorant than their peers who are raised in households where it isn't *accepted* that kids have sex. They are so used to having the state take care of everything, and they have heard so many times that if they get pregnant, someone will either support them, or they can easily get rid of their babies, that they really don't worry that much about things like birth control.
> 
> They desperately cling to their babies not just because they get a check for it, but because they do love their babies, and the love they anticipate from their kids is often the best and most fulfilling love they will ever experience. Sadly, it's not such a hot situation for a child to be raised in an environment like that, where they exist to provide something to a needy, confused, and desperately poor parent, but there you have it.
> 
> That's the lifestyle that progressive ideology fosters, and that's the lifestyle that these poor girls are sucked into when raised in the midst of it. It's pitiful, and it's unhealthy for them and their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly an old demented whack job for making all that crap up about me and WRONG.  I was raised by two parents.  My mother was raised in a VERY strict Catholic atmosphere!  She was a parishioner at St. Mary's Church.  She even went to Catholic school.  NOW what, smarty pants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again.
> 
> You brought up your family. I didn't make up anything about you, or talk in any specific way about your family. I talked about girls like you.
> 
> Not you.
> 
> Girls like you.
> 
> Not you.
> 
> Girls like you.
> 
> Not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already quoted you, moron.  It clearly states "the mistake she made" referring to me.  Therefore, that post is your imagination running wild on what you think my life MUST have been like because I made a mistake when I was a teenager.  Give me a break, you old judgmental biddy.
Click to expand...


This brings us back to my original point..these women are to be pitied because they are disorganized thinkers who have been taken advantage of not only by the men who abuse them, but by progressives who count on them to fund the abortion mills, and the politicians that keep the doors open....[/QUOTE]

You should be pitied for having fallen off your rocker.


----------



## Disir

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  Didn't you tell me that you have a brother posting here and that the two of you have different fathers but the same mother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant tactic!
> 
> "Look! Something shiny!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many baby daddies did you say you had again?    Was it three?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do ebonics, dear. Try to focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you refuse to answer a simple question.  How many different fathers do your children have?  Clear enough?  Let's see how many MORE ways you can avoid the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 children, two fathers, 17 years apart between the first two and the second two.
> 
> Ravi knows this. Like I said, she pulls this stuff to encourage people to mine information, in the hopes that it will bring about something negative in the real world. We've been posting on this board for right around a decade. She knows exactly how many children I have, how many dads there are. And she lies about it in order to garner interest.
Click to expand...




BlackSand said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't fail.  They are highest in the red states. What you deem as liberal doesn't make it so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The facts bare out equality that the areas within those states with the highest rates are certainly not red by any measure ... Which is why any point you are trying to make is a false narrative.
> 
> Keep making it ... And it will still be false.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It's not false.  Highest in the Red States. Highest in those religious states: 
Stress increases risky sexual behavior in adolescents study finds The Institute of Women and Ethnic Studies IWES


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> Well, unfortunately, I have to get back to WORK.  Another thing that apparently some of you don't do.  Have a nice day and don't kill too many brain cells trying to make crap up to make yourselves look so righteous and pure.
> 
> Really, it's amazing.  Almost GODLY you all are.



Maybe it seems that way to someone who is lacking God in her life, I suppose.


----------



## koshergrl

Disir said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant tactic!
> 
> "Look! Something shiny!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many baby daddies did you say you had again?    Was it three?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do ebonics, dear. Try to focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you refuse to answer a simple question.  How many different fathers do your children have?  Clear enough?  Let's see how many MORE ways you can avoid the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 children, two fathers, 17 years apart between the first two and the second two.
> 
> Ravi knows this. Like I said, she pulls this stuff to encourage people to mine information, in the hopes that it will bring about something negative in the real world. We've been posting on this board for right around a decade. She knows exactly how many children I have, how many dads there are. And she lies about it in order to garner interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't fail.  They are highest in the red states. What you deem as liberal doesn't make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts bare out equality that the areas within those states with the highest rates are certainly not red by any measure ... Which is why any point you are trying to make is a false narrative.
> 
> Keep making it ... And it will still be false.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not false.  Highest in the Red States. Highest in those religious states:
> Stress increases risky sexual behavior in adolescents study finds The Institute of Women and Ethnic Studies IWES
Click to expand...


Highest in the minority population of those states, and every other state.


----------



## koshergrl

The blue states also have the lowest minority populations, btw. There aren't a lot of poor hispanics and blacks in Massachusetts, for example.


----------



## Roadrunner

koshergrl said:


> The blue states also have the lowest minority populations, btw. There aren't a lot of poor hispanics and blacks in Massachusetts, for example.


Massachusetts was settle by a much higher class of people, and had public education 200 years before the South.

Oh, and unlike the South, Masshole shipbuilders and slave haulers got to keep their profits from slavery.


----------



## R.D.

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone didn't say it, Ravtard did.
> 
> And that's really all that needs to be said about that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect,  YOU said it KG...a few years back....  that's what YOU told the board, what YOU posted....maybe you were fibbing to the board members back then, or in a stupor, but YOU did say this....Ravi did not make this up....  God as my witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Interesting!  Now we have two posters claiming the same thing!  I will have to do a search later on when I have time to see what I can dig up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to see what you can pull up. This is just a ploy on the two most dishonest and malicious posters this forum has to encourage little trolls like you to try to find personal information on me. They do this all the time.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, how many baby daddies do you have?  Just answer the effing question.
Click to expand...

Your meltdown is truly sad to watch


----------



## Disir

koshergrl said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how many baby daddies did you say you had again?    Was it three?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do ebonics, dear. Try to focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you refuse to answer a simple question.  How many different fathers do your children have?  Clear enough?  Let's see how many MORE ways you can avoid the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 children, two fathers, 17 years apart between the first two and the second two.
> 
> Ravi knows this. Like I said, she pulls this stuff to encourage people to mine information, in the hopes that it will bring about something negative in the real world. We've been posting on this board for right around a decade. She knows exactly how many children I have, how many dads there are. And she lies about it in order to garner interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't fail.  They are highest in the red states. What you deem as liberal doesn't make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts bare out equality that the areas within those states with the highest rates are certainly not red by any measure ... Which is why any point you are trying to make is a false narrative.
> 
> Keep making it ... And it will still be false.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not false.  Highest in the Red States. Highest in those religious states:
> Stress increases risky sexual behavior in adolescents study finds The Institute of Women and Ethnic Studies IWES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Highest in the minority population of those states, and every other state.
Click to expand...


And if it translated to all states then I could go with it but it doesn't. 

It has nothing to do with liberalism or feminism or a sexual revolution. 

These are uber religious states. Funding for and access to reproductive health and sexual education is by and large determined by the state.  This is why Blacksand doesn't have an argument.  She can jump up and down and cry and pretend she has a case but she doesn't.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Roadrunner said:


> This thread went bad long ago.
> 
> Hard to even discuss anything with the ones that are willing, for all the personal strife someone seems to be going through.



It might have, but the hypocrisy of those who ban conservatives for the most minor infraction while ignoring gross violations from the left should be noted.


----------



## ChrisL

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone didn't say it, Ravtard did.
> 
> And that's really all that needs to be said about that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect,  YOU said it KG...a few years back....  that's what YOU told the board, what YOU posted....maybe you were fibbing to the board members back then, or in a stupor, but YOU did say this....Ravi did not make this up....  God as my witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Interesting!  Now we have two posters claiming the same thing!  I will have to do a search later on when I have time to see what I can dig up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to see what you can pull up. This is just a ploy on the two most dishonest and malicious posters this forum has to encourage little trolls like you to try to find personal information on me. They do this all the time.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, how many baby daddies do you have?  Just answer the effing question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your meltdown is truly sad to watch
Click to expand...


There is no melt down.  Stop imagining things.  Simply pointing out the liars here is not hypocrisy.  Both of those posters lied.


----------



## Disir

Ok. That's it.  I'm out.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unfortunately, I have to get back to WORK.  Another thing that apparently some of you don't do.  Have a nice day and don't kill too many brain cells trying to make crap up to make yourselves look so righteous and pure.
> 
> Really, it's amazing.  Almost GODLY you all are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it seems that way to someone who is lacking God in her life, I suppose.
Click to expand...


But you profess to believe in God, but go against His laws?  Besides, this thread applies more to you than it does to me.  You are the one with multiple children from multiple fathers.  I've only ever been pregnant once.  Never had an abortion either.    See?  There's another little part of your made-up story that was wrong.  I don't think making up stories about people online that you don't know anything about is very Godly or nice.


----------



## ChrisL

Uncensored2008 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread went bad long ago.
> 
> Hard to even discuss anything with the ones that are willing, for all the personal strife someone seems to be going through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might have, but the hypocrisy of those who ban conservatives for the most minor infraction while ignoring gross violations from the left should be noted.
Click to expand...




koshergrl said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how many baby daddies did you say you had again?    Was it three?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do ebonics, dear. Try to focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you refuse to answer a simple question.  How many different fathers do your children have?  Clear enough?  Let's see how many MORE ways you can avoid the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 children, two fathers, 17 years apart between the first two and the second two.
> 
> Ravi knows this. Like I said, she pulls this stuff to encourage people to mine information, in the hopes that it will bring about something negative in the real world. We've been posting on this board for right around a decade. She knows exactly how many children I have, how many dads there are. And she lies about it in order to garner interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't fail.  They are highest in the red states. What you deem as liberal doesn't make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts bare out equality that the areas within those states with the highest rates are certainly not red by any measure ... Which is why any point you are trying to make is a false narrative.
> 
> Keep making it ... And it will still be false.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not false.  Highest in the Red States. Highest in those religious states:
> Stress increases risky sexual behavior in adolescents study finds The Institute of Women and Ethnic Studies IWES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Highest in the minority population of those states, and every other state.
Click to expand...


But you were wrong *again*.  You said that the highest rates were "certainly not red by any measure. . . "


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> And I didn't ask any questions at all about your kid, your kids, your kids' daddies, your own daddies, or anything else.
> 
> Because I just don't care, lol.
> 
> Plus I understand the rules.



It's a question.  You can simply say you don't wish to answer it or answer it.  You don't have to be a baby about it.  Why would you?  Interesting reaction to a question.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot have a discussion with a liar, such as yourself.  You told me in another thread that you have a brother who posts here and that you and he share a mom and different fathers.  True or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Do not bring my family into this discussion.
> 
> It is none of your business.
> 
> If you cannot separate what goes on in a non-serious, music posting thread, and the real world, I am not going to give you any clues.
> 
> There is a grain of truth in everything, and every truth has a lie in it.
> 
> You need anger management though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can go get the post.  You posted it, so it is public business now.  Shall I do that?  I'm not angry at all.  It takes a lot more than you obviously hypocritical morons to make me angry.  I'm just pointing out your hypocrisy.
> 
> So, are you going to tell me whether or not you were lying then, lying now, or are you going to keep deflecting and whining?  It is an entirely FAIR question since you are judging others by this criteria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother was kidnapped by gypsies, and sold to Yankees.
> 
> I found him and rescued him later.
> 
> Our parentage is sorta of in dispute, as our mother was a very, very loving woman, and known to stretch things when she was drinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there you were kidding, but you had insinuated throughout that conversation that he was your brother, right?  You jumped right in on our conversation to make that statement, like an attention whore.  Were you jealous that your brother was paying attention to me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been jealous of my brother, except for one thing, he can fix shit.
> 
> I can't.
> 
> Oh, and ma never shot me, only him.
> 
> That sorta sticks in my craw.
Click to expand...


Look, I don't know you or know anything about you.  How would I know he wasn't your brother and the two of you weren't just joking around about the other stuff?  That was what I had assumed to begin with, unless you think I should just assume people are lying to me when they tell me something?


----------



## R.D.

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unfortunately, I have to get back to WORK.  Another thing that apparently some of you don't do.  Have a nice day and don't kill too many brain cells trying to make crap up to make yourselves look so righteous and pure.
> 
> Really, it's amazing.  Almost GODLY you all are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it seems that way to someone who is lacking God in her life, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you profess to believe in God, but go against His laws?  Besides, this thread applies more to you than it does to me.  You are the one with multiple children from multiple fathers.  I've only ever been pregnant once.  Never had an abortion either.    See?  There's another little part of your made-up story that was wrong.  I don't think making up stories about people online that you don't know anything about is very Godly or nice.
Click to expand...

Have you lost your mind?   If you believe that where is your all sympathy, excuses and man bashing you've filled this thread with for her that others received?

She has been sympathetic and understanding of the woman in the situation, much as you have been.  The only difference is she also sees the bigger picture, while you've made it personal...several times....on several levels.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That rule doesn't hold when I'm the person whose family is being referenced and attacked and dragged into the mud, it never has. They're asking me about my baby daddies in a couple of different threads.
> 
> Anyway, this shit is one reason my kids know how to shoot straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dragged my family into this.  You made up an entire post about how you assume I was raised and other things about my parents and family.  Correct?  I simply asked you an honest question.
> 
> Good Lord!  You even started off by saying "I know where she went wrong . . . "  FU, you pretentious bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't bring your family up. YOU did. And I didn't reference your family at all. I referenced "girls like you".
> 
> Moron. If you bring your own family into a discussion, btw, then the family rule doesn't apply.
> 
> However, at least traditionally, when you attack a person's family as RAVI and CARE like to do, out of the blue, in order to muddy the waters and to make up for the fact that they can't argue any other way, then THAT is a violation of the "no family" rule.
> 
> Which apparently isn't in effect anymore, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The mistake she made is a common one for girls*, particularly poor girls, whose families have been pulled apart thanks to progressive dogma. They are often raised in single parent households themselves, they have seen women devalued all their lives, they have heard that "all kids have sex from a young age" all their lives and think that's what is expected of them. They've never seen any control exerted over the human condition..their families don't attend church regularly, they scoff at the idea that marriage is a sacrament, and should take place before having sex. In fact, many are raised in households where they are told it's best to *try someone out* before making any sort of commitment, and if you don't like them, then on to the next.
> 
> Often these girls are abused by older men who come in and out of the lives of their own mothers, which makes them easy pickings for abusive and manipulative men all the rest of their lives. All this dabbling in unhealthy, multiple, sexual relationships means they aren't focusing on things like education and earning a living, and thus they are further hindered by the fact that they have limited skills and are more ignorant than their peers who are raised in households where it isn't *accepted* that kids have sex. They are so used to having the state take care of everything, and they have heard so many times that if they get pregnant, someone will either support them, or they can easily get rid of their babies, that they really don't worry that much about things like birth control.
> 
> They desperately cling to their babies not just because they get a check for it, but because they do love their babies, and the love they anticipate from their kids is often the best and most fulfilling love they will ever experience. Sadly, it's not such a hot situation for a child to be raised in an environment like that, where they exist to provide something to a needy, confused, and desperately poor parent, but there you have it.
> 
> That's the lifestyle that progressive ideology fosters, and that's the lifestyle that these poor girls are sucked into when raised in the midst of it. It's pitiful, and it's unhealthy for them and their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly an old demented whack job for making all that crap up about me and WRONG.  I was raised by two parents.  My mother was raised in a VERY strict Catholic atmosphere!  She was a parishioner at St. Mary's Church.  She even went to Catholic school.  NOW what, smarty pants?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Again.

You brought up your family. I didn't make up anything about you, or talk in any specific way about your family. I talked about girls like you.

Not you.

Girls like you.

Not you.

Girls like you.

Not you.[/QUOTE]

ROFL.  You said "girls like me."  Again, you don't know me or know anything about me, do you?


----------



## ChrisL

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unfortunately, I have to get back to WORK.  Another thing that apparently some of you don't do.  Have a nice day and don't kill too many brain cells trying to make crap up to make yourselves look so righteous and pure.
> 
> Really, it's amazing.  Almost GODLY you all are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it seems that way to someone who is lacking God in her life, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you profess to believe in God, but go against His laws?  Besides, this thread applies more to you than it does to me.  You are the one with multiple children from multiple fathers.  I've only ever been pregnant once.  Never had an abortion either.    See?  There's another little part of your made-up story that was wrong.  I don't think making up stories about people online that you don't know anything about is very Godly or nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you lost your mind?   If you believe that where is your all sympathy, excuses and man bashing you've filled this thread with for her that others received?
> 
> She has been sympathetic and understanding of the woman in the situation, much as you have been.  The only difference is she also sees the bigger picture, while you've made it personal...several times....on several levels.
Click to expand...


She has?    Where is that?  She made up an entire scenario about my life that is not even close to the truth!!  How is that being "sympathetic?"  OMG! 

If you think that by men sharing in the responsibility for creating a baby is "man-bashing" then I'm afraid you must the one who has lost your mind. 

From the beginning, my posts were rational.  I clearly stated that I did not agree with a woman having a bunch of children from a bunch of fathers but that there are reasons why it happens other than her simply being a "slut" when people started insinuating things about me and my life because I revealed that I made an error in judgement as a kid, or just being plain nasty and mean-spirited for whatever reasons.


----------



## R.D.

ChrisL said:


> She has?    Where is that?  She made up an entire scenario about my life that is not even close to the truth!!  How is that being "sympathetic?"  OMG!



You really need to chill, that was already explained.  The exact same way you explained your  sloppy attack on my kids was not meant to me but in "general" "you".    Don't be a hypocrite.


> If you think that by men sharing in the responsibility for creating a baby is "man-bashing" then I'm afraid you must the one who has lost your mind.



Yeah, those were just off topic and no brainers.  No one disagreed.


> From the beginning, my posts were rational.  I clearly stated that I did not agree with a woman having a bunch of children from a bunch of fathers but that there are reasons why it happens other than her simply being a "slut" when people started insinuating things about me and my life because I revealed that I made an error in judgement as a kid.



You may have started out rational, but you haven't remained so.  JMNSHO


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unfortunately, I have to get back to WORK.  Another thing that apparently some of you don't do.  Have a nice day and don't kill too many brain cells trying to make crap up to make yourselves look so righteous and pure.
> 
> Really, it's amazing.  Almost GODLY you all are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it seems that way to someone who is lacking God in her life, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you profess to believe in God, but go against His laws?  Besides, this thread applies more to you than it does to me.  You are the one with multiple children from multiple fathers.  I've only ever been pregnant once.  Never had an abortion either.    See?  There's another little part of your made-up story that was wrong.  I don't think making up stories about people online that you don't know anything about is very Godly or nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you lost your mind?   If you believe that where is your all sympathy, excuses and man bashing you've filled this thread with for her that others received?
> 
> She has been sympathetic and understanding of the woman in the situation, much as you have been.  The only difference is she also sees the bigger picture, while you've made it personal...several times....on several levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has?    Where is that?  She made up an entire scenario about my life that is not even close to the truth!!  How is that being "sympathetic?"  OMG!
> 
> If you think that by men sharing in the responsibility for creating a baby is "man-bashing" then I'm afraid you must the one who has lost your mind.
> 
> From the beginning, my posts were rational.  I clearly stated that I did not agree with a woman having a bunch of children from a bunch of fathers but that there are reasons why it happens other than her simply being a "slut" when people started insinuating things about me and my life because I revealed that I made an error in judgement as a kid, or just being plain nasty and mean-spirited for whatever reasons.
Click to expand...



"Girls Like You"

Not YOU

"Girls Like You".

Flipping whacko. You continue to validate every single thing I've said in this thread. Or ever. About what the progressive dogma does to impressionable young minds.


----------



## ChrisL

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has?    Where is that?  She made up an entire scenario about my life that is not even close to the truth!!  How is that being "sympathetic?"  OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to chill, that was already explained.  The exact same way you explained your  sloppy attack on my kids was not meant to me but in "general" "you".    Don't be a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think that by men sharing in the responsibility for creating a baby is "man-bashing" then I'm afraid you must the one who has lost your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, those were just off topic and no brainers.  No one disagreed.
> 
> 
> 
> From the beginning, my posts were rational.  I clearly stated that I did not agree with a woman having a bunch of children from a bunch of fathers but that there are reasons why it happens other than her simply being a "slut" when people started insinuating things about me and my life because I revealed that I made an error in judgement as a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may have started out rational, but you haven't remained so.  JMNSHO
Click to expand...


Asking questions is not attacking anyone.  Where do you get that from?  A little paranoid maybe, and yet you are telling others to chill?  Ha, ha!  Funny!    You are fine to pass judgment on others based on the little information you know about them, yet you get all offensive if someone so much as questions your life?  No, she specifically pointed me out of the crowd.  Don't be ridiculous.  Her "genuine" concern is about as genuine as when a southerner says "Bless your heart."  Lol.  She is a hyper-religious extremist old prude and that is all.  

You accused me of man-bashing though?  There was no man bashing.  I only stated that men are equally responsible for the creation of their children, and in some cases even more responsible.  That is not man-bashing.  It is the truth.  

Just because you can't make any points here, or you don't like the points I'm making, does not mean that I am irrational.  All of the things I've stated are the truth.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unfortunately, I have to get back to WORK.  Another thing that apparently some of you don't do.  Have a nice day and don't kill too many brain cells trying to make crap up to make yourselves look so righteous and pure.
> 
> Really, it's amazing.  Almost GODLY you all are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it seems that way to someone who is lacking God in her life, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you profess to believe in God, but go against His laws?  Besides, this thread applies more to you than it does to me.  You are the one with multiple children from multiple fathers.  I've only ever been pregnant once.  Never had an abortion either.    See?  There's another little part of your made-up story that was wrong.  I don't think making up stories about people online that you don't know anything about is very Godly or nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you lost your mind?   If you believe that where is your all sympathy, excuses and man bashing you've filled this thread with for her that others received?
> 
> She has been sympathetic and understanding of the woman in the situation, much as you have been.  The only difference is she also sees the bigger picture, while you've made it personal...several times....on several levels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has?    Where is that?  She made up an entire scenario about my life that is not even close to the truth!!  How is that being "sympathetic?"  OMG!
> 
> If you think that by men sharing in the responsibility for creating a baby is "man-bashing" then I'm afraid you must the one who has lost your mind.
> 
> From the beginning, my posts were rational.  I clearly stated that I did not agree with a woman having a bunch of children from a bunch of fathers but that there are reasons why it happens other than her simply being a "slut" when people started insinuating things about me and my life because I revealed that I made an error in judgement as a kid, or just being plain nasty and mean-spirited for whatever reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Girls Like You"
> 
> Not YOU
> 
> "Girls Like You".
> 
> Flipping whacko. You continue to validate every single thing I've said in this thread. Or ever. About what the progressive dogma does to impressionable young minds.
Click to expand...


Right.  You said girls like me.  Again, what do you know about me?  You are the hyper-religious judgmental and holier than thou super whacko here.  That much is quite clear to those who can read your own hypocritical judgments about other women when you have done the same thing.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unfortunately, I have to get back to WORK.  Another thing that apparently some of you don't do.  Have a nice day and don't kill too many brain cells trying to make crap up to make yourselves look so righteous and pure.
> 
> Really, it's amazing.  Almost GODLY you all are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it seems that way to someone who is lacking God in her life, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you profess to believe in God, but go against His laws?  Besides, this thread applies more to you than it does to me.  You are the one with multiple children from multiple fathers.  I've only ever been pregnant once.  Never had an abortion either.    See?  There's another little part of your made-up story that was wrong.  I don't think making up stories about people online that you don't know anything about is very Godly or nice.
Click to expand...


Have I made a profession of faith in this thread?

If I did, I missed it. Why are you bringing my religion into this, if it has never come up? Have I asked you about your religion? Nope. I already told you..I don't care. I'm not interested in you personally..why are you interested in me personally? 

But. 

We all go against God's laws. Every human. No one human except Christ has ever NOT gone against God's laws, that's rather the condition of mankind. Everybody says so.

But what I advocate is that we at least TRY not to. And that is anathema to progressives. You point out the positive aspects of morality and they start screaming and their skin hisses, and they dissolve into a sizzling puddle of water with a pointy hat on top.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has?    Where is that?  She made up an entire scenario about my life that is not even close to the truth!!  How is that being "sympathetic?"  OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to chill, that was already explained.  The exact same way you explained your  sloppy attack on my kids was not meant to me but in "general" "you".    Don't be a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think that by men sharing in the responsibility for creating a baby is "man-bashing" then I'm afraid you must the one who has lost your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, those were just off topic and no brainers.  No one disagreed.
> 
> 
> 
> From the beginning, my posts were rational.  I clearly stated that I did not agree with a woman having a bunch of children from a bunch of fathers but that there are reasons why it happens other than her simply being a "slut" when people started insinuating things about me and my life because I revealed that I made an error in judgement as a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may have started out rational, but you haven't remained so.  JMNSHO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asking questions is not attacking anyone.  Where do you get that from?  A little paranoid maybe, and yet you are telling others to chill?  Ha, ha!  Funny!    You are fine to pass judgment on others based on the little information you know about them, yet you get all offensive if someone so much as questions your life?  No, she specifically pointed me out of the crowd.  Don't be ridiculous.  Her "genuine" concern is about as genuine as when a southerner says "Bless your heart."  Lol.  She is a hyper-religious extremist old prude and that is all.
> 
> You accused me of man-bashing though?  There was no man bashing.  I only stated that men are equally responsible for the creation of their children, and in some cases even more responsible.  That is not man-bashing.  It is the truth.
> 
> Just because you can't make any points here, or you don't like the points I'm making, does not mean that I am irrational.  All of the things I've stated are the truth.
Click to expand...


Say no to drugs.

Watch the burn and sizzle in 10....9....8....7...


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unfortunately, I have to get back to WORK.  Another thing that apparently some of you don't do.  Have a nice day and don't kill too many brain cells trying to make crap up to make yourselves look so righteous and pure.
> 
> Really, it's amazing.  Almost GODLY you all are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it seems that way to someone who is lacking God in her life, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you profess to believe in God, but go against His laws?  Besides, this thread applies more to you than it does to me.  You are the one with multiple children from multiple fathers.  I've only ever been pregnant once.  Never had an abortion either.    See?  There's another little part of your made-up story that was wrong.  I don't think making up stories about people online that you don't know anything about is very Godly or nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I made a profession of faith in this thread?
> 
> If I did, I missed it. Why are you bringing my religion into this, if it has never come up? Have I asked you about your religion? Nope. I already told you..I don't care. I'm not interested in you personally..why are you interested in me personally?
> 
> But.
> 
> We all go against God's laws. Every human. No one human except Christ has ever NOT gone against God's laws, that's rather the condition of mankind. Everybody says so.
> 
> But what I advocate is that we at least TRY not to. And that is anathema to progressives. You point out the positive aspects of morality and they start screaming and their skin hisses, and they dissolve into a sizzling puddle of water with a pointy hat on top.
Click to expand...


I NEVER said anything negative about having morality.  I am saying something negative about judging other people when you don't know their situation or really anything about them except they have a kid or kids.  That's pretty shitty.  I think that makes a pretty shitty person.  

Also, YOU were the one who claimed that I left God . . .  duh. . . .again.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has?    Where is that?  She made up an entire scenario about my life that is not even close to the truth!!  How is that being "sympathetic?"  OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to chill, that was already explained.  The exact same way you explained your  sloppy attack on my kids was not meant to me but in "general" "you".    Don't be a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think that by men sharing in the responsibility for creating a baby is "man-bashing" then I'm afraid you must the one who has lost your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, those were just off topic and no brainers.  No one disagreed.
> 
> 
> 
> From the beginning, my posts were rational.  I clearly stated that I did not agree with a woman having a bunch of children from a bunch of fathers but that there are reasons why it happens other than her simply being a "slut" when people started insinuating things about me and my life because I revealed that I made an error in judgement as a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may have started out rational, but you haven't remained so.  JMNSHO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asking questions is not attacking anyone.  Where do you get that from?  A little paranoid maybe, and yet you are telling others to chill?  Ha, ha!  Funny!    You are fine to pass judgment on others based on the little information you know about them, yet you get all offensive if someone so much as questions your life?  No, she specifically pointed me out of the crowd.  Don't be ridiculous.  Her "genuine" concern is about as genuine as when a southerner says "Bless your heart."  Lol.  She is a hyper-religious extremist old prude and that is all.
> 
> You accused me of man-bashing though?  There was no man bashing.  I only stated that men are equally responsible for the creation of their children, and in some cases even more responsible.  That is not man-bashing.  It is the truth.
> 
> Just because you can't make any points here, or you don't like the points I'm making, does not mean that I am irrational.  All of the things I've stated are the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say no to drugs.
> 
> Watch the burn and sizzle in 10....9....8....7...
Click to expand...


What's that supposed to mean?  Are you now trying to insinuate that I use drugs?  Well, again, I'd hate to disappoint you, but I do not use drugs.    You, OTOH, with your confusion, I'm beginning to wonder about.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> Only after you stated that you associated catholicism with pedophilia...after saying that your mother was a Catholic.



Oh . . . "only after . . . "   Are you claiming now that Catholics are the only ones who believe in God?  Oh boy.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

koshergrl said:


> Where did it descend into chaos?



Chaos and sidetracking began when one poster came in and thought the thread was about her, was told it wasn't about her, and that person continued her tirade anyway. Since it wasn't about her, maybe she thought it should be. That's where we are now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ChrisL said:


> Oh, and BTW, that is just one point in your entire stupid post that was dead wrong.  So . . . what lifestyle does the Catholic church foster?  One of pedophilia?



Actually, Catholics may not teach pedophilia in the open, but it's well known that their church has allowed many of it's priests to get away with it. 

Church abuse case haunts lawyer who defended priest

Just one of hundreds of stories about the problem.


----------



## ChrisL

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did it descend into chaos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaos and sidetracking began when one poster came in and thought the thread was about her, was told it wasn't about her, and that person continued her tirade anyway. Since it wasn't about her, maybe she thought it should be. That's where we are now.
Click to expand...


Sure, I got a little upset at some of insensitive and disgusting remarks being made about single moms.  Like another poster stated, damned if you do and damned if you don't, and they complain when girls DO get abortions.  Well, this is perhaps WHY a lot of girls would choose to abort rather than have to face the stigma of being a single mother.  Some people are just ROTTEN.


----------



## R.D.

ChrisL said:


> Asking questions is not attacking anyone.  Where do you get that from?  A little paranoid maybe, and yet you are telling others to chill?  Ha, ha!  Funny!    You are fine to pass judgment on others.... C


I never passed judgement on anyone.

Paranoid? No.  But I remember things I post...


ChrisL said:


> It's absolutely true, whether you want to acknowledge it or not.  If you think that your teenaged children have never heard of Niki Minaj, then, well, LOL.  Your children are probably NOT as innocent as you might think they are if they have internet access, access to radio, television, etc.
> 
> A lot of kids out there do not have good role models and are not supervised very well, so they will fall into these types of behaviors, and this is just a fact of life.  You can acknowledge that or remain blind.  Choice is yours.



When challenged you laughed this off as "you" in general.  I let it pass.  Why can't you do the same? 



> Just because you can't make any points here...



Nice 

Again, men are not the topic.   Woman who allow this are...how is that so difficult?


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unfortunately, I have to get back to WORK.  Another thing that apparently some of you don't do.  Have a nice day and don't kill too many brain cells trying to make crap up to make yourselves look so righteous and pure.
> 
> Really, it's amazing.  Almost GODLY you all are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it seems that way to someone who is lacking God in her life, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you profess to believe in God, but go against His laws?  Besides, this thread applies more to you than it does to me.  You are the one with multiple children from multiple fathers.  I've only ever been pregnant once.  Never had an abortion either.    See?  There's another little part of your made-up story that was wrong.  I don't think making up stories about people online that you don't know anything about is very Godly or nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I made a profession of faith in this thread?
> 
> If I did, I missed it. Why are you bringing my religion into this, if it has never come up? Have I asked you about your religion? Nope. I already told you..I don't care. I'm not interested in you personally..why are you interested in me personally?
> 
> But.
> 
> We all go against God's laws. Every human. No one human except Christ has ever NOT gone against God's laws, that's rather the condition of mankind. Everybody says so.
> 
> But what I advocate is that we at least TRY not to. And that is anathema to progressives. You point out the positive aspects of morality and they start screaming and their skin hisses, and they dissolve into a sizzling puddle of water with a pointy hat on top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I NEVER said anything negative about having morality.  I am saying something negative about judging other people when you don't know their situation or really anything about them except they have a kid or kids.  That's pretty shitty.  I think that makes a pretty shitty person.
> 
> Also, YOU were the one who claimed that I left God . . .  duh. . . .again.
Click to expand...


Only after you stated that you associated Catholicism with pedophilia...after sharing that your mother was a Catholic...which was done in hysterical response to my commentary about


ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only after you stated that you associated catholicism with pedophilia...after saying that your mother was a Catholic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh . . . "only after . . . "   Are you claiming now that Catholics are the only ones who believe in God?  Oh boy.
Click to expand...


No, yet another thing I never said..but that you think I said.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unfortunately, I have to get back to WORK.  Another thing that apparently some of you don't do.  Have a nice day and don't kill too many brain cells trying to make crap up to make yourselves look so righteous and pure.
> 
> Really, it's amazing.  Almost GODLY you all are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it seems that way to someone who is lacking God in her life, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you profess to believe in God, but go against His laws?  Besides, this thread applies more to you than it does to me.  You are the one with multiple children from multiple fathers.  I've only ever been pregnant once.  Never had an abortion either.    See?  There's another little part of your made-up story that was wrong.  I don't think making up stories about people online that you don't know anything about is very Godly or nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I made a profession of faith in this thread?
> 
> If I did, I missed it. Why are you bringing my religion into this, if it has never come up? Have I asked you about your religion? Nope. I already told you..I don't care. I'm not interested in you personally..why are you interested in me personally?
> 
> But.
> 
> We all go against God's laws. Every human. No one human except Christ has ever NOT gone against God's laws, that's rather the condition of mankind. Everybody says so.
> 
> But what I advocate is that we at least TRY not to. And that is anathema to progressives. You point out the positive aspects of morality and they start screaming and their skin hisses, and they dissolve into a sizzling puddle of water with a pointy hat on top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I NEVER said anything negative about having morality.  I am saying something negative about judging other people when you don't know their situation or really anything about them except they have a kid or kids.  That's pretty shitty.  I think that makes a pretty shitty person.
> 
> Also, YOU were the one who claimed that I left God . . .  duh. . . .again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only after you stated that you associated Catholicism with pedophilia...after sharing that your mother was a Catholic...which was done in hysterical response to my commentary about
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only after you stated that you associated catholicism with pedophilia...after saying that your mother was a Catholic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh . . . "only after . . . "   Are you claiming now that Catholics are the only ones who believe in God?  Oh boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, yet another thing I never said..but that you think I said.
Click to expand...


Well, you see?  This is just another example of you not knowing what the hell you're talking about.  You claimed that "I left God" without knowing what the hell you're talking about.  And another thing you were WRONG about.  Lol!  Batting for zero today, eh?


----------



## ChrisL

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asking questions is not attacking anyone.  Where do you get that from?  A little paranoid maybe, and yet you are telling others to chill?  Ha, ha!  Funny!    You are fine to pass judgment on others.... C
> 
> 
> 
> I never passed judgement on anyone.
> 
> Paranoid? No.  But I remember things I post...
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's absolutely true, whether you want to acknowledge it or not.  If you think that your teenaged children have never heard of Niki Minaj, then, well, LOL.  Your children are probably NOT as innocent as you might think they are if they have internet access, access to radio, television, etc.
> 
> A lot of kids out there do not have good role models and are not supervised very well, so they will fall into these types of behaviors, and this is just a fact of life.  You can acknowledge that or remain blind.  Choice is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When challenged you laughed this off as "you" in general.  I let it pass.  Why can't you do the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you can't make any points here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> Again, men are not the topic.   Woman who allow this are...how is that so difficult?
Click to expand...


Exactly.  I was using "you" in general.  You don't know what your kids are doing.  That goes for everyone.  Your kids could be listening to anything.  That goes for everyone, not just you, of course, silly!  Lol!  Use your common sense!  Did I start my post off saying, "well I know what your mistake was  . . . "  NO, I did not, but that is exactly what the person you are defending DID do to me.  What do you have to say about that?  Anything at all?  Or are you just going to blow off ALL of my good points that I've made here in this thread because you cannot defend your position?  Remember earlier when you mentioned the "sperm bank?"  Is that plateau of your debating skills?  

What about what I said about not judging these women without knowing anything about them, besides the fact that they have a child or more?  Do you think that is appropriate adult behavior?  

Single mothers with children is the topic.  Women cannot have children without men, so therefore, men are also responsible for their role in creating a child.  Now how are you going to refute that?


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unfortunately, I have to get back to WORK.  Another thing that apparently some of you don't do.  Have a nice day and don't kill too many brain cells trying to make crap up to make yourselves look so righteous and pure.
> 
> Really, it's amazing.  Almost GODLY you all are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it seems that way to someone who is lacking God in her life, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you profess to believe in God, but go against His laws?  Besides, this thread applies more to you than it does to me.  You are the one with multiple children from multiple fathers.  I've only ever been pregnant once.  Never had an abortion either.    See?  There's another little part of your made-up story that was wrong.  I don't think making up stories about people online that you don't know anything about is very Godly or nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I made a profession of faith in this thread?
> 
> If I did, I missed it. Why are you bringing my religion into this, if it has never come up? Have I asked you about your religion? Nope. I already told you..I don't care. I'm not interested in you personally..why are you interested in me personally?
> 
> But.
> 
> We all go against God's laws. Every human. No one human except Christ has ever NOT gone against God's laws, that's rather the condition of mankind. Everybody says so.
> 
> But what I advocate is that we at least TRY not to. And that is anathema to progressives. You point out the positive aspects of morality and they start screaming and their skin hisses, and they dissolve into a sizzling puddle of water with a pointy hat on top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I NEVER said anything negative about having morality.  I am saying something negative about judging other people when you don't know their situation or really anything about them except they have a kid or kids.  That's pretty shitty.  I think that makes a pretty shitty person.
> 
> Also, YOU were the one who claimed that I left God . . .  duh. . . .again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only after you stated that you associated Catholicism with pedophilia...after sharing that your mother was a Catholic...which was done in hysterical response to my commentary about
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only after you stated that you associated catholicism with pedophilia...after saying that your mother was a Catholic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh . . . "only after . . . "   Are you claiming now that Catholics are the only ones who believe in God?  Oh boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, yet another thing I never said..but that you think I said.
Click to expand...


Let's get back on topic here.  What makes you think you have the right to pass judgment on other women with multiple children/multiple partners, when YOU have had multiple children/partners?


----------



## Ravi

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone didn't say it, Ravtard did.
> 
> And that's really all that needs to be said about that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect,  YOU said it KG...a few years back....  that's what YOU told the board, what YOU posted....maybe you were fibbing to the board members back then, or in a stupor, but YOU did say this....Ravi did not make this up....  God as my witness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Interesting!  Now we have two posters claiming the same thing!  I will have to do a search later on when I have time to see what I can dig up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to see what you can pull up. This is just a ploy on the two most dishonest and malicious posters this forum has to encourage little trolls like you to try to find personal information on me. They do this all the time. Ravi in particular likes to let slip information about me and my kids, in the hopes that one of the weirdos on this site might pay us a visit.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say the chances of two different posters lying about you, for whatever reason, are slim to none.
> 
> I mean really, that would be just outright blatant lying.  For what reason would they have to do that?
> 
> Do they like to make up stories about people they don't know, like you apparently do?
> 
> I think your God would be disgusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do make up stories.
> 
> Ravi took information that was given her in PM and spread it on the open board when I had posters who had threatened to *look me up* and *report me* for my views on abortion.
> 
> She gets off on this, and so does Care. You notice that Care doesn't respond to the reference to her fake Catholicism way back when?
Click to expand...

Not this shit again.


----------



## Valerie

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out reality is not hating. It's pointing out reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, those who want to blame ONLY women are women haters.  Obviously, lots of bitterness towards women here in this thread.
Click to expand...




martybegan said:


> Where has the actions of men in this equation been called "OK". its been explained, not accepted.





yet the OP repeatedly states that "women are OK with" the father of the child failing to provide a nurturing family structure.

as if women have chosen this new world order out of immorality...?


----------



## Valerie

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect,  YOU said it KG...a few years back....  that's what YOU told the board, what YOU posted....maybe you were fibbing to the board members back then, or in a stupor, but YOU did say this....Ravi did not make this up....  God as my witness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Interesting!  Now we have two posters claiming the same thing!  I will have to do a search later on when I have time to see what I can dig up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to see what you can pull up. This is just a ploy on the two most dishonest and malicious posters this forum has to encourage little trolls like you to try to find personal information on me. They do this all the time. Ravi in particular likes to let slip information about me and my kids, in the hopes that one of the weirdos on this site might pay us a visit.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say the chances of two different posters lying about you, for whatever reason, are slim to none.
> 
> I mean really, that would be just outright blatant lying.  For what reason would they have to do that?
> 
> Do they like to make up stories about people they don't know, like you apparently do?
> 
> I think your God would be disgusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do make up stories.
> 
> Ravi took information that was given her in PM and spread it on the open board when I had posters who had threatened to *look me up* and *report me* for my views on abortion.
> 
> She gets off on this, and so does Care. You notice that Care doesn't respond to the reference to her fake Catholicism way back when?
Click to expand...




Ravi said:


> Not this shit again.




i remember what you and care are talking about.  

allie did once post that her kids had different dead beat fathers.  

nothing to do with a pm as she now claims and projects dishonesty onto you and care4all, but i figure she probably is just confused and defensive on account of all the ahole sock charades who must have messed with her in pm.


----------



## koshergrl

Valerie said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect,  YOU said it KG...a few years back....  that's what YOU told the board, what YOU posted....maybe you were fibbing to the board members back then, or in a stupor, but YOU did say this....Ravi did not make this up....  God as my witness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Interesting!  Now we have two posters claiming the same thing!  I will have to do a search later on when I have time to see what I can dig up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to see what you can pull up. This is just a ploy on the two most dishonest and malicious posters this forum has to encourage little trolls like you to try to find personal information on me. They do this all the time. Ravi in particular likes to let slip information about me and my kids, in the hopes that one of the weirdos on this site might pay us a visit.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say the chances of two different posters lying about you, for whatever reason, are slim to none.
> 
> I mean really, that would be just outright blatant lying.  For what reason would they have to do that?
> 
> Do they like to make up stories about people they don't know, like you apparently do?
> 
> I think your God would be disgusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do make up stories.
> 
> Ravi took information that was given her in PM and spread it on the open board when I had posters who had threatened to *look me up* and *report me* for my views on abortion.
> 
> She gets off on this, and so does Care. You notice that Care doesn't respond to the reference to her fake Catholicism way back when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not this shit again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i remember what you and care are talking about.
> 
> allie did once post that her kids had different dead beat fathers.
> 
> nothing to do with a pm as she now claims and projects dishonesty onto you and care4all, but i figure she probably is just confused and defensive on account of all the ahole sock charades who must have messed with her in pm.
Click to expand...


Ravi said three baby daddies.

She was lying. As you are now. I never said the information about the fathers was in PM. You're cornfused, hag.


----------



## koshergrl

Ravi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect,  YOU said it KG...a few years back....  that's what YOU told the board, what YOU posted....maybe you were fibbing to the board members back then, or in a stupor, but YOU did say this....Ravi did not make this up....  God as my witness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Interesting!  Now we have two posters claiming the same thing!  I will have to do a search later on when I have time to see what I can dig up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to see what you can pull up. This is just a ploy on the two most dishonest and malicious posters this forum has to encourage little trolls like you to try to find personal information on me. They do this all the time. Ravi in particular likes to let slip information about me and my kids, in the hopes that one of the weirdos on this site might pay us a visit.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say the chances of two different posters lying about you, for whatever reason, are slim to none.
> 
> I mean really, that would be just outright blatant lying.  For what reason would they have to do that?
> 
> Do they like to make up stories about people they don't know, like you apparently do?
> 
> I think your God would be disgusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do make up stories.
> 
> Ravi took information that was given her in PM and spread it on the open board when I had posters who had threatened to *look me up* and *report me* for my views on abortion.
> 
> She gets off on this, and so does Care. You notice that Care doesn't respond to the reference to her fake Catholicism way back when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not this shit again.
Click to expand...


Yes indeed. If you imbecilic skanks want to play this game, I'll keep reminding everybody of exactly who you are.


----------



## Valerie

so much for giving unkoshergoon the benefit of the doubt...


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it seems that way to someone who is lacking God in her life, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you profess to believe in God, but go against His laws?  Besides, this thread applies more to you than it does to me.  You are the one with multiple children from multiple fathers.  I've only ever been pregnant once.  Never had an abortion either.    See?  There's another little part of your made-up story that was wrong.  I don't think making up stories about people online that you don't know anything about is very Godly or nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I made a profession of faith in this thread?
> 
> If I did, I missed it. Why are you bringing my religion into this, if it has never come up? Have I asked you about your religion? Nope. I already told you..I don't care. I'm not interested in you personally..why are you interested in me personally?
> 
> But.
> 
> We all go against God's laws. Every human. No one human except Christ has ever NOT gone against God's laws, that's rather the condition of mankind. Everybody says so.
> 
> But what I advocate is that we at least TRY not to. And that is anathema to progressives. You point out the positive aspects of morality and they start screaming and their skin hisses, and they dissolve into a sizzling puddle of water with a pointy hat on top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I NEVER said anything negative about having morality.  I am saying something negative about judging other people when you don't know their situation or really anything about them except they have a kid or kids.  That's pretty shitty.  I think that makes a pretty shitty person.
> 
> Also, YOU were the one who claimed that I left God . . .  duh. . . .again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only after you stated that you associated Catholicism with pedophilia...after sharing that your mother was a Catholic...which was done in hysterical response to my commentary about
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only after you stated that you associated catholicism with pedophilia...after saying that your mother was a Catholic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh . . . "only after . . . "   Are you claiming now that Catholics are the only ones who believe in God?  Oh boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, yet another thing I never said..but that you think I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's get back on topic here.  What makes you think you have the right to pass judgment on other women with multiple children/multiple partners, when YOU have had multiple children/partners?
Click to expand...


When did I pass judgment? Please quote me "passing judgement". 

I think this is YET ANOTHER instance of a poorly educated, disorganized thinker not understanding the words she insists on using.


----------



## Valerie

koshergrl said:


> *Women were sold a bill of goods* under the misnomer "sexual freedom" some decades back..when they were taught from the cradle, by the state, that it's their RIGHT to engage in risky sex, and have as many babies that they can't afford as they like. They were taught that not only is having sex with multiple partners fun and fulfilling, they were taught that it was *sexist* and *bigoted* if people DARED to imply that they were being foolish to do so.
> 
> *They were also taught *that there is no need for a man in the household..that single parent households, and same sex-parent households, were every bit as lovely as the traditional 2-parent, married household, and that all their multiple bastard children with multiple men would THANK them someday for being so self centered.
> 
> *They were also taught* that their sex lives should continue apace after splitting up with their boyfriends/husbands/lovers, and the kids would be much happier with a sexually fulfilled mother than a mom who, after failing in a relationship with their dads, determined to devote herself to the task of raising her fatherless children alone. They were told that, in the event they found themselves knocked up and the father was a loser, they could get an abortion and that would be a Rite of Passage that would enhance their lives. They were also taught that abortions can erase the trauma of rape, and make domestic violence as if it never happened.
> 
> *They were taught *that prostitution and working as a stripper are both awesome jobs for mothers to engage in, and that children would respect them and grow up straight and honorable, if their moms work taking their clothes off and spreading their legs for strangers.
> 
> They bought the anti-female progressive lie.




is that why you found yourself in those circumstances, allie?  because you were sold a bill of goods by progressives?


----------



## koshergrl

Valerie said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Women were sold a bill of goods* under the misnomer "sexual freedom" some decades back..when they were taught from the cradle, by the state, that it's their RIGHT to engage in risky sex, and have as many babies that they can't afford as they like. They were taught that not only is having sex with multiple partners fun and fulfilling, they were taught that it was *sexist* and *bigoted* if people DARED to imply that they were being foolish to do so.
> 
> *They were also taught *that there is no need for a man in the household..that single parent households, and same sex-parent households, were every bit as lovely as the traditional 2-parent, married household, and that all their multiple bastard children with multiple men would THANK them someday for being so self centered.
> 
> *They were also taught* that their sex lives should continue apace after splitting up with their boyfriends/husbands/lovers, and the kids would be much happier with a sexually fulfilled mother than a mom who, after failing in a relationship with their dads, determined to devote herself to the task of raising her fatherless children alone. They were told that, in the event they found themselves knocked up and the father was a loser, they could get an abortion and that would be a Rite of Passage that would enhance their lives. They were also taught that abortions can erase the trauma of rape, and make domestic violence as if it never happened.
> 
> *They were taught *that prostitution and working as a stripper are both awesome jobs for mothers to engage in, and that children would respect them and grow up straight and honorable, if their moms work taking their clothes off and spreading their legs for strangers.
> 
> They bought the anti-female progressive lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that why you found yourself in those circumstances, allie?  because you were sold a bill of good by progressives?
Click to expand...


Everybody here knows my story, valravi. Unlike others, I'm not dishonest nor do I hide things. My mother was an adamant atheist, and she bought into the whole progressive lie in the 70s, which means she raised me in it. Over the course of our lives, we came gradually to realize what a terrible, horrible model it was, as we saw the way it affected our family. I and others in my family work in the health, justice, and human services fields, so not only have we seen first hand what this ridiculous ideology does to families, we have also observed the damage it has done to society as a whole. 

You prating bitches who sit on your fat asses and tell others that they should get abortions, and have sex at will, and teach the children of the poor how to best live out their every sexual whim have no idea how that looks in real time. Either that or you just don't care. I've seen the children and women who are destroyed by the lifestyle progressives preach as "diverse" and "healthy". It's pathetic, they're pitiful..and the ones who keep pushing it are disgusting.


----------



## Valerie

i stopped reading after your first sentence, as i have no idea of your 'story' and frankly my dear, i don't give a damn.

i take your response to the OP as a massive case of deluded projection...  oh well.


----------



## koshergrl

How odd that you are following me from thread to thread if you are so uninterested, asking me questions:  "...is that why you found yourself in those circumstances, allie?"

If you don't want answers, don't ask questions, troll.


----------



## DGS49

When I was brought up in the 50's and early 60's, there was no "Pill," and abortion was illegal and extremely rare, especially in the middle class.  And yet, illegitimacy was quite rare also, possibly because a very onerous social stigma was attached to both the child and the mother.  This was true across all races and ethnicities.  Young people were taught that sex between unmarried people was both immoral and stupid, because it could result in a pregnancy, for which there was no "cure."  (my very own brother "had to get married" 50 years ago, and is still married to the same woman).

When the Pill came into general usage, we were told that there would be no more "surprise" (unwanted) children, because this cheap, relatively harmless pill would almost without fail, prevent pregnancy.  Then came Roe v. Wade, and we were told that the days of bastardy and unwanted and unplanned children were over (except among Catholics for whom these measures were morally unacceptable).

Now in our enlightened age, we have more unwanted children than ever, and bastardy among the poor and minorities is the rule, rather than the exception, in spite of the fact that we are aborting hundreds of thousands of fetuses a year.  And with typical birth control pills available at Wal-Mart for about $10 a month, we have a generation of idiots who think that if they are not provided FREE, under government mandated health insurance guidelines, then they are simply condemned to a life of misery supporting their unwanted bastard kids.

Is this fucked up or what?


----------



## koshergrl

But it has nothing to do with the advent of *diversity* and *free love* and *abortion for all* and *if it feels good, do it* and *you don't need a husband to be a good mom* and *there's no stigma to out of wedlock birth*. 

It's purely coincidental, the party of *science* and *education* will tell you.


----------



## Ravi

koshergrl said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Interesting!  Now we have two posters claiming the same thing!  I will have to do a search later on when I have time to see what I can dig up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to see what you can pull up. This is just a ploy on the two most dishonest and malicious posters this forum has to encourage little trolls like you to try to find personal information on me. They do this all the time. Ravi in particular likes to let slip information about me and my kids, in the hopes that one of the weirdos on this site might pay us a visit.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say the chances of two different posters lying about you, for whatever reason, are slim to none.
> 
> I mean really, that would be just outright blatant lying.  For what reason would they have to do that?
> 
> Do they like to make up stories about people they don't know, like you apparently do?
> 
> I think your God would be disgusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do make up stories.
> 
> Ravi took information that was given her in PM and spread it on the open board when I had posters who had threatened to *look me up* and *report me* for my views on abortion.
> 
> She gets off on this, and so does Care. You notice that Care doesn't respond to the reference to her fake Catholicism way back when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not this shit again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i remember what you and care are talking about.
> 
> allie did once post that her kids had different dead beat fathers.
> 
> nothing to do with a pm as she now claims and projects dishonesty onto you and care4all, but i figure she probably is just confused and defensive on account of all the ahole sock charades who must have messed with her in pm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ravi said three baby daddies.
> 
> She was lying. As you are now. I never said the information about the fathers was in PM. You're cornfused, hag.
Click to expand...

Oh, I was wrong. It was only two? Lol


----------



## Ravi

Ah, it's atheists and liberals that are responsible for kgrills poor choices. Hahahahaha hahahahaha!


----------



## Hollie

koshergrl said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Women were sold a bill of goods* under the misnomer "sexual freedom" some decades back..when they were taught from the cradle, by the state, that it's their RIGHT to engage in risky sex, and have as many babies that they can't afford as they like. They were taught that not only is having sex with multiple partners fun and fulfilling, they were taught that it was *sexist* and *bigoted* if people DARED to imply that they were being foolish to do so.
> 
> *They were also taught *that there is no need for a man in the household..that single parent households, and same sex-parent households, were every bit as lovely as the traditional 2-parent, married household, and that all their multiple bastard children with multiple men would THANK them someday for being so self centered.
> 
> *They were also taught* that their sex lives should continue apace after splitting up with their boyfriends/husbands/lovers, and the kids would be much happier with a sexually fulfilled mother than a mom who, after failing in a relationship with their dads, determined to devote herself to the task of raising her fatherless children alone. They were told that, in the event they found themselves knocked up and the father was a loser, they could get an abortion and that would be a Rite of Passage that would enhance their lives. They were also taught that abortions can erase the trauma of rape, and make domestic violence as if it never happened.
> 
> *They were taught *that prostitution and working as a stripper are both awesome jobs for mothers to engage in, and that children would respect them and grow up straight and honorable, if their moms work taking their clothes off and spreading their legs for strangers.
> 
> They bought the anti-female progressive lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that why you found yourself in those circumstances, allie?  because you were sold a bill of good by progressives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody here knows my story, valravi. Unlike others, I'm not dishonest nor do I hide things. My mother was an adamant atheist, and she bought into the whole progressive lie in the 70s, which means she raised me in it. Over the course of our lives, we came gradually to realize what a terrible, horrible model it was, as we saw the way it affected our family. I and others in my family work in the health, justice, and human services fields, so not only have we seen first hand what this ridiculous ideology does to families, we have also observed the damage it has done to society as a whole.
> 
> You prating bitches who sit on your fat asses and tell others that they should get abortions, and have sex at will, and teach the children of the poor how to best live out their every sexual whim have no idea how that looks in real time. Either that or you just don't care. I've seen the children and women who are destroyed by the lifestyle progressives preach as "diverse" and "healthy". It's pathetic, they're pitiful..and the ones who keep pushing it are disgusting.
Click to expand...

Lovely folks these angry, self-hating xtians. 

They're thumping away with their self righteous claims to the gawds and religions that makes them better people while they launch themselves into saliva-slinging tirades which shows them to be just the lowest of low class, foul mouthed cretins.


----------



## Valerie

koshergrl said:


> How odd that *you are following me from thread to thread* if you are so uninterested, asking me questions:  "...is that why you found yourself in those circumstances, allie?"
> 
> If you don't want answers, don't ask questions, troll.





oh look, another delusion...

sure allie, i'm "following you from thread to thread" on account of my overwhelming befuddlement with your spectacular honesty.  


my question was a rhetorical one, designed to get you to recognize your own contradictions in response to the OP.


----------



## Valerie

Ravi said:


> Ah, it's atheists and liberals that are responsible for kgrills poor choices. Hahahahaha hahahahaha!




  damn you made me look!  

because her mother was an athiest she had two baby daddies..?


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you profess to believe in God, but go against His laws?  Besides, this thread applies more to you than it does to me.  You are the one with multiple children from multiple fathers.  I've only ever been pregnant once.  Never had an abortion either.    See?  There's another little part of your made-up story that was wrong.  I don't think making up stories about people online that you don't know anything about is very Godly or nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have I made a profession of faith in this thread?
> 
> If I did, I missed it. Why are you bringing my religion into this, if it has never come up? Have I asked you about your religion? Nope. I already told you..I don't care. I'm not interested in you personally..why are you interested in me personally?
> 
> But.
> 
> We all go against God's laws. Every human. No one human except Christ has ever NOT gone against God's laws, that's rather the condition of mankind. Everybody says so.
> 
> But what I advocate is that we at least TRY not to. And that is anathema to progressives. You point out the positive aspects of morality and they start screaming and their skin hisses, and they dissolve into a sizzling puddle of water with a pointy hat on top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I NEVER said anything negative about having morality.  I am saying something negative about judging other people when you don't know their situation or really anything about them except they have a kid or kids.  That's pretty shitty.  I think that makes a pretty shitty person.
> 
> Also, YOU were the one who claimed that I left God . . .  duh. . . .again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only after you stated that you associated Catholicism with pedophilia...after sharing that your mother was a Catholic...which was done in hysterical response to my commentary about
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only after you stated that you associated catholicism with pedophilia...after saying that your mother was a Catholic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh . . . "only after . . . "   Are you claiming now that Catholics are the only ones who believe in God?  Oh boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, yet another thing I never said..but that you think I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's get back on topic here.  What makes you think you have the right to pass judgment on other women with multiple children/multiple partners, when YOU have had multiple children/partners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I pass judgment? Please quote me "passing judgement".
> 
> I think this is YET ANOTHER instance of a poorly educated, disorganized thinker not understanding the words she insists on using.
Click to expand...


You must be joking.


----------



## PoliticalChic

High_Gravity said:


> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.


----------



## BullKurtz

As the only ex-Golden Glover and tournament Karate fighter here, I am now changing my opinion of this being a LOSER thread...after careful analysis of a re-read, I've decided to name a WINNER based on two factors. 

!) Who was friendly at first but came under pack-attack.

2) Who got rough in the clinches but regained their civility in later rounds.

Not an easy choice because the occasional BOMB was landed by all parties concerned.  Words were passed and like a bell can't be unrung or forgotten...however, all parties here understand that if grudges are held, the spirit of the fight was lost regardless of who(m) I declare the winner.  

In light of this, and despite my lunatic brother going off on one of his Elmer Gantry piety rants, I found KosherGirl could have been declared the winner on most nights but, based on endurance and a spunky right-cross, I call the name of......







ChrisL by a whisker (not that she has whiskers or anything)


----------



## koshergrl

You only say that because you think you have a better chance getting laid by her.


----------



## BullKurtz

koshergrl said:


> You only say that because you think you have a better chance getting laid by her.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> You only say that because you think you have a better chance getting laid by her.



Well you're the one will all the kids.  Not to mention, you're probably too old to be slut anymore.  Nobody wants that sagging old arse.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> As the only ex-Golden Glover and tournament Karate fighter here, I am now changing my opinion of this being a LOSER thread...after careful analysis of a re-read, I've decided to name a WINNER based on two factors.
> 
> !) Who was friendly at first but came under pack-attack.
> 
> 2) Who got rough in the clinches but regained their civility in later rounds.
> 
> Not an easy choice because the occasional BOMB was landed by all parties concerned.  Words were passed and like a bell can't be unrung or forgotten...however, all parties here understand that if grudges are held, the spirit of the fight was lost regardless of who(m) I declare the winner.
> 
> In light of this, and despite my lunatic brother going off on one of his Elmer Gantry piety rants, I found KosherGirl could have been declared the winner on most nights but, based on endurance and a spunky right-cross, I call the name of......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL by a whisker (not that she has whiskers or anything)



By a hair?  Please, I would kick her ass from here to next week.  Kosher girl is a moron.  The judgmental old hag likes to make shit up.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> You only say that because you think you have a better chance getting laid by her.



Jealous?


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> You only say that because you think you have a better chance getting laid by her.



You know, you wouldn't DARE say such a thing to my face, now would you, coward?


----------



## ChrisL

Ravi said:


> Ah, it's atheists and liberals that are responsible for kgrills poor choices. Hahahahaha hahahahaha!



No kidding, huh?


----------



## Dot Com

koshergrl said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Women were sold a bill of goods* under the misnomer "sexual freedom" some decades back..when they were taught from the cradle, by the state, that it's their RIGHT to engage in risky sex, and have as many babies that they can't afford as they like. They were taught that not only is having sex with multiple partners fun and fulfilling, they were taught that it was *sexist* and *bigoted* if people DARED to imply that they were being foolish to do so.
> 
> *They were also taught *that there is no need for a man in the household..that single parent households, and same sex-parent households, were every bit as lovely as the traditional 2-parent, married household, and that all their multiple bastard children with multiple men would THANK them someday for being so self centered.
> 
> *They were also taught* that their sex lives should continue apace after splitting up with their boyfriends/husbands/lovers, and the kids would be much happier with a sexually fulfilled mother than a mom who, after failing in a relationship with their dads, determined to devote herself to the task of raising her fatherless children alone. They were told that, in the event they found themselves knocked up and the father was a loser, they could get an abortion and that would be a Rite of Passage that would enhance their lives. They were also taught that abortions can erase the trauma of rape, and make domestic violence as if it never happened.
> 
> *They were taught *that prostitution and working as a stripper are both awesome jobs for mothers to engage in, and that children would respect them and grow up straight and honorable, if their moms work taking their clothes off and spreading their legs for strangers.
> 
> They bought the anti-female progressive lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that why you found yourself in those circumstances, allie?  because you were sold a bill of good by progressives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody here knows my story, valravi. Unlike others, I'm not dishonest nor do I hide things. My mother was an adamant atheist, and she bought into the whole progressive lie in the 70s, which means she raised me in it. Over the course of our lives, we came gradually to realize what a terrible, horrible model it was, as we saw the way it affected our family. I and others in my family work in the health, justice, and human services fields, so not only have we seen first hand what this ridiculous ideology does to families, we have also observed the damage it has done to society as a whole.
> 
> You prating bitches who sit on your fat asses and tell others that they should get abortions, and have sex at will, and teach the children of the poor how to best live out their every sexual whim have no idea how that looks in real time. Either that or you just don't care. I've seen the children and women who are destroyed by the lifestyle progressives preach as "diverse" and "healthy". It's pathetic, they're pitiful..and the ones who keep pushing it are disgusting.
Click to expand...

oh beejeezus  STOP PREACHING BIBLEGRL!!! 

I thought you said that you were divorced or never-married but had child/ren koshergrl


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> But it has nothing to do with the advent of *diversity* and *free love* and *abortion for all* and *if it feels good, do it* and *you don't need a husband to be a good mom* and *there's no stigma to out of wedlock birth*.
> 
> It's purely coincidental, the party of *science* and *education* will tell you.



You're an idiot, plain and simple.  Just because you're stupid doesn't mean ALL women are.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> As the only ex-Golden Glover and tournament Karate fighter here, I am now changing my opinion of this being a LOSER thread...after careful analysis of a re-read, I've decided to name a WINNER based on two factors.
> 
> !) Who was friendly at first but came under pack-attack.
> 
> 2) Who got rough in the clinches but regained their civility in later rounds.
> 
> Not an easy choice because the occasional BOMB was landed by all parties concerned.  Words were passed and like a bell can't be unrung or forgotten...however, all parties here understand that if grudges are held, the spirit of the fight was lost regardless of who(m) I declare the winner.
> 
> In light of this, and despite my lunatic brother going off on one of his Elmer Gantry piety rants, I found KosherGirl could have been declared the winner on most nights but, based on endurance and a spunky right-cross, I call the name of......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL by a whisker (not that she has whiskers or anything)



Did you really read the thread?  Because SHE has multiple children from multiple fathers. . . .   She is just another religious whacko nut who thinks she's better than other people for some strange reason.


----------



## Dot Com

ChrisL said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the only ex-Golden Glover and tournament Karate fighter here, I am now changing my opinion of this being a LOSER thread...after careful analysis of a re-read, I've decided to name a WINNER based on two factors.
> 
> !) Who was friendly at first but came under pack-attack.
> 
> 2) Who got rough in the clinches but regained their civility in later rounds.
> 
> Not an easy choice because the occasional BOMB was landed by all parties concerned.  Words were passed and like a bell can't be unrung or forgotten...however, all parties here understand that if grudges are held, the spirit of the fight was lost regardless of who(m) I declare the winner.
> 
> In light of this, and despite my lunatic brother going off on one of his Elmer Gantry piety rants, I found KosherGirl could have been declared the winner on most nights but, based on endurance and a spunky right-cross, I call the name of......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL by a whisker (not that she has whiskers or anything)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really read the thread?  Because SHE has multiple children from multiple fathers. . . .   She is just another religious whacko nut who thinks she's better than other people for some strange reason.
Click to expand...

I know right? she was a bristol palin before there was a bristol palin


----------



## Roadrunner

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> As the only ex-Golden Glover and tournament Karate fighter here, I am now changing my opinion of this being a LOSER thread...after careful analysis of a re-read, I've decided to name a WINNER based on two factors.
> 
> !) Who was friendly at first but came under pack-attack.
> 
> 2) Who got rough in the clinches but regained their civility in later rounds.
> 
> Not an easy choice because the occasional BOMB was landed by all parties concerned.  Words were passed and like a bell can't be unrung or forgotten...however, all parties here understand that if grudges are held, the spirit of the fight was lost regardless of who(m) I declare the winner.
> 
> In light of this, and despite my lunatic brother going off on one of his Elmer Gantry piety rants, I found KosherGirl could have been declared the winner on most nights but, based on endurance and a spunky right-cross, I call the name of......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL by a whisker (not that she has whiskers or anything)


 You haven't even posted a picture yet, and it starts.

  Ma always said you were the handsome one.


----------



## Dot Com

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it has nothing to do with the advent of *diversity* and *free love* and *abortion for all* and *if it feels good, do it* and *you don't need a husband to be a good mom* and *there's no stigma to out of wedlock birth*.
> 
> It's purely coincidental, the party of *science* and *education* will tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot, plain and simple.  Just because you're stupid doesn't mean ALL women are.
Click to expand...

She's more than that. She's  spiteful too. Funny how she makes every mistake in the book then comes on here to dole-out unsolicited advice on how others should live their lives


----------



## Dot Com

Roadrunner said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the only ex-Golden Glover and tournament Karate fighter here, I am now changing my opinion of this being a LOSER thread...after careful analysis of a re-read, I've decided to name a WINNER based on two factors.
> 
> !) Who was friendly at first but came under pack-attack.
> 
> 2) Who got rough in the clinches but regained their civility in later rounds.
> 
> Not an easy choice because the occasional BOMB was landed by all parties concerned.  Words were passed and like a bell can't be unrung or forgotten...however, all parties here understand that if grudges are held, the spirit of the fight was lost regardless of who(m) I declare the winner.
> 
> In light of this, and despite my lunatic brother going off on one of his Elmer Gantry piety rants, I found KosherGirl could have been declared the winner on most nights but, based on endurance and a spunky right-cross, I call the name of......
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL by a whisker (not that she has whiskers or anything)
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't even posted a picture yet, and it starts.
> 
> Ma always said you were the handsome one.
Click to expand...

yep, post a pic or it didn't happen. Same goes for kgrill if she wants to give everyone here advice.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> You only say that because you think you have a better chance getting laid by her.



I'm also probably a LOT more attractive and nice than you.    . . . AND better in bed too.


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it has nothing to do with the advent of *diversity* and *free love* and *abortion for all* and *if it feels good, do it* and *you don't need a husband to be a good mom* and *there's no stigma to out of wedlock birth*.
> 
> It's purely coincidental, the party of *science* and *education* will tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot, plain and simple.  Just because you're stupid doesn't mean ALL women are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's more than that. She's  spiteful too. Funny how she makes every mistake in the book then comes on here to dole-out unsolicited advice on how others should live their lives
Click to expand...


I don't mind advice per se, when the intentions are good.  This woman is just a judgmental bitch.  Like a lot of so-called "religious" people, she is a phony.


----------



## Dot Com

ChrisL said:


> I don't mind advice per se, when the intentions are good.  This woman is just a judgmental bitch.  Like a lot of so-called "religious" people, she is a phony.








koshergrl


----------



## Dot Com

koshergrl said:


> I invite you to see what you can pull up. This is just a ploy on the two most dishonest and malicious posters this forum has to encourage little trolls like you to try to find personal information on me. They do this all the time. Ravi in particular likes to let slip information about me and my kids, in the hopes that one of the weirdos on this site might pay us a visit.
> 
> Good luck.






Ravi


----------



## Dot Com

koshergrl said:


> Ravi said three baby daddies.
> 
> She was lying. As you are now. I never said the information about the *fathers* was in PM. You're cornfused, hag.



Plural?  Now you're a thumper trying to shove advice down people's throats on this board?  ROFL


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Interesting!  Now we have two posters claiming the same thing!  I will have to do a search later on when I have time to see what I can dig up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to see what you can pull up. This is just a ploy on the two most dishonest and malicious posters this forum has to encourage little trolls like you to try to find personal information on me. They do this all the time. Ravi in particular likes to let slip information about me and my kids, in the hopes that one of the weirdos on this site might pay us a visit.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say the chances of two different posters lying about you, for whatever reason, are slim to none.
> 
> I mean really, that would be just outright blatant lying.  For what reason would they have to do that?
> 
> Do they like to make up stories about people they don't know, like you apparently do?
> 
> I think your God would be disgusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they do make up stories.
> 
> Ravi took information that was given her in PM and spread it on the open board when I had posters who had threatened to *look me up* and *report me* for my views on abortion.
> 
> She gets off on this, and so does Care. You notice that Care doesn't respond to the reference to her fake Catholicism way back when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not this shit again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. If you imbecilic skanks want to play this game, I'll keep reminding everybody of exactly who you are.
Click to expand...


But you are the one who came on this thread, passing your judgments, when YOU did the same thing . . .   I'm stunned by your hypocrisy, really.


----------



## BullKurtz

Roadrunner said:


> You haven't even posted a picture yet, and it starts.
> 
> Ma always said you were the handsome one.



Looks like the fight has spilled out of the ring and into the locker room.  

Seems like a good time to be someplace else.....


----------



## Dot Com

Ravi said:


> Ah, it's atheists and liberals that are responsible for kgrills poor choices. Hahahahaha hahahahaha!


I know right? 

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadrunner

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't even posted a picture yet, and it starts.
> 
> Ma always said you were the handsome one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the fight has spilled out of the ring and into the locker room.
> 
> Seems like a good time to be someplace else.....
Click to expand...



Some things never change.

You just seem to be the center of the storm everywhere you go!!!

Magneticism, Ma called it.


----------



## Dot Com

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That rule doesn't hold when I'm the person whose family is being referenced and attacked and dragged into the mud, it never has. They're asking me about my baby daddies in a couple of different threads.
> 
> Anyway, this shit is one reason my kids know how to shoot straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dragged my family into this.  You made up an entire post about how you assume I was raised and other things about my parents and family.  Correct?  I simply asked you an honest question.
> 
> Good Lord!  You even started off by saying "I know where she went wrong . . . "  FU, you pretentious bitch.
Click to expand...

I see you've met babble 

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Dot Com

koshergrl said:


> That rule doesn't hold when I'm the person whose family is being referenced and attacked and dragged into the mud, it never has. They're asking me about my baby daddies in a couple of different threads.
> 
> Anyway, this shit is one reason my kids know how to shoot straight.


Oh beejeezus babble  Project much?

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## BullKurtz

Roadrunner said:


> Some things never change.
> 
> You just seem to be the center of the storm everywhere you go!!!
> 
> Magneticism, Ma called it.



Ma told me never to hide my lamp under a bushel....to this day I don't know what the old bat meant by that.


----------



## Roadrunner

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some things never change.
> 
> You just seem to be the center of the storm everywhere you go!!!
> 
> Magneticism, Ma called it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ma told me never to hide my lamp under a bushel....to this day I don't know what the old bat meant by that.
Click to expand...

I'd tell ya, but, might scare some folks.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the only ex-Golden Glover and tournament Karate fighter here, I am now changing my opinion of this being a LOSER thread...after careful analysis of a re-read, I've decided to name a WINNER based on two factors.
> 
> !) Who was friendly at first but came under pack-attack.
> 
> 2) Who got rough in the clinches but regained their civility in later rounds.
> 
> Not an easy choice because the occasional BOMB was landed by all parties concerned.  Words were passed and like a bell can't be unrung or forgotten...however, all parties here understand that if grudges are held, the spirit of the fight was lost regardless of who(m) I declare the winner.
> 
> In light of this, and despite my lunatic brother going off on one of his Elmer Gantry piety rants, I found KosherGirl could have been declared the winner on most nights but, based on endurance and a spunky right-cross, I call the name of......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL by a whisker (not that she has whiskers or anything)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By a hair?  Please, I would kick her ass from here to next week.  Kosher girl is a moron.  The judgmental old hag likes to make shit up.
Click to expand...


What have I made up?

I'm sure you have a list and links.

In other news..you're a liar. Which is why you are threatened by me. That's okay. I can afford to be magnaminous, as the only way you can win an argument is to post images that you hope people will think resemble you.


----------



## koshergrl

The last poster who liked to post images of beautiful women that encouraged dudes to pm and *like* her turned out to be a phone sex prostitute who suffered from ass boils, incidentally.


----------



## BullKurtz

koshergrl said:


> The last poster who liked to post images of beautiful women that encouraged dudes to pm and *like* her turned out to be a phone sex prostitute who suffered from ass boils, incidentally.


----------



## koshergrl

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last poster who liked to post images of beautiful women that encouraged dudes to pm and *like* her turned out to be a phone sex prostitute who suffered from ass boils, incidentally.
Click to expand...


True story.


----------



## BullKurtz

koshergrl said:


> True story.



Too funny not to be true.  Well, I can't think of anything else to say in this thread so I'm heading down the line.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the only ex-Golden Glover and tournament Karate fighter here, I am now changing my opinion of this being a LOSER thread...after careful analysis of a re-read, I've decided to name a WINNER based on two factors.
> 
> !) Who was friendly at first but came under pack-attack.
> 
> 2) Who got rough in the clinches but regained their civility in later rounds.
> 
> Not an easy choice because the occasional BOMB was landed by all parties concerned.  Words were passed and like a bell can't be unrung or forgotten...however, all parties here understand that if grudges are held, the spirit of the fight was lost regardless of who(m) I declare the winner.
> 
> In light of this, and despite my lunatic brother going off on one of his Elmer Gantry piety rants, I found KosherGirl could have been declared the winner on most nights but, based on endurance and a spunky right-cross, I call the name of......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL by a whisker (not that she has whiskers or anything)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By a hair?  Please, I would kick her ass from here to next week.  Kosher girl is a moron.  The judgmental old hag likes to make shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I made up?
> 
> I'm sure you have a list and links.
> 
> In other news..you're a liar. Which is why you are threatened by me. That's okay. I can afford to be magnaminous, as the only way you can win an argument is to post images that you hope people will think resemble you.
Click to expand...


I didn't post that, you moron.  ALL of your comments on this thread prove what kind of a rotten person you are!  No links required.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> The last poster who liked to post images of beautiful women that encouraged dudes to pm and *like* her turned out to be a phone sex prostitute who suffered from ass boils, incidentally.



I think that you're an ass boil and you probably resemble one too.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last poster who liked to post images of beautiful women that encouraged dudes to pm and *like* her turned out to be a phone sex prostitute who suffered from ass boils, incidentally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True story.
Click to expand...


Who was it?  Yourself?   Which one of the men that impregnated you gave you ass boils?


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the only ex-Golden Glover and tournament Karate fighter here, I am now changing my opinion of this being a LOSER thread...after careful analysis of a re-read, I've decided to name a WINNER based on two factors.
> 
> !) Who was friendly at first but came under pack-attack.
> 
> 2) Who got rough in the clinches but regained their civility in later rounds.
> 
> Not an easy choice because the occasional BOMB was landed by all parties concerned.  Words were passed and like a bell can't be unrung or forgotten...however, all parties here understand that if grudges are held, the spirit of the fight was lost regardless of who(m) I declare the winner.
> 
> In light of this, and despite my lunatic brother going off on one of his Elmer Gantry piety rants, I found KosherGirl could have been declared the winner on most nights but, based on endurance and a spunky right-cross, I call the name of......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL by a whisker (not that she has whiskers or anything)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By a hair?  Please, I would kick her ass from here to next week.  Kosher girl is a moron.  The judgmental old hag likes to make shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I made up?
> 
> I'm sure you have a list and links.
> 
> In other news..you're a liar. Which is why you are threatened by me. That's okay. I can afford to be magnaminous, as the only way you can win an argument is to post images that you hope people will think resemble you.
Click to expand...


BTW, that's monogamous.  Lol!  Maybe you should have spent less time fucking and more time in school?


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some things never change.
> 
> You just seem to be the center of the storm everywhere you go!!!
> 
> Magneticism, Ma called it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ma told me never to hide my lamp under a bushel....to this day I don't know what the old bat meant by that.
Click to expand...


Maybe it has something to do with having a small pecker?


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the only ex-Golden Glover and tournament Karate fighter here, I am now changing my opinion of this being a LOSER thread...after careful analysis of a re-read, I've decided to name a WINNER based on two factors.
> 
> !) Who was friendly at first but came under pack-attack.
> 
> 2) Who got rough in the clinches but regained their civility in later rounds.
> 
> Not an easy choice because the occasional BOMB was landed by all parties concerned.  Words were passed and like a bell can't be unrung or forgotten...however, all parties here understand that if grudges are held, the spirit of the fight was lost regardless of who(m) I declare the winner.
> 
> In light of this, and despite my lunatic brother going off on one of his Elmer Gantry piety rants, I found KosherGirl could have been declared the winner on most nights but, based on endurance and a spunky right-cross, I call the name of......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL by a whisker (not that she has whiskers or anything)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By a hair?  Please, I would kick her ass from here to next week.  Kosher girl is a moron.  The judgmental old hag likes to make shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I made up?
> 
> I'm sure you have a list and links.
> 
> In other news..you're a liar. Which is why you are threatened by me. That's okay. I can afford to be magnaminous, as the only way you can win an argument is to post images that you hope people will think resemble you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, that's monogamous.  Lol!  Maybe you should have spent less time fucking and more time in school?
Click to expand...


No, you idiot.

It's magnaminous.

Look it up.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the only ex-Golden Glover and tournament Karate fighter here, I am now changing my opinion of this being a LOSER thread...after careful analysis of a re-read, I've decided to name a WINNER based on two factors.
> 
> !) Who was friendly at first but came under pack-attack.
> 
> 2) Who got rough in the clinches but regained their civility in later rounds.
> 
> Not an easy choice because the occasional BOMB was landed by all parties concerned.  Words were passed and like a bell can't be unrung or forgotten...however, all parties here understand that if grudges are held, the spirit of the fight was lost regardless of who(m) I declare the winner.
> 
> In light of this, and despite my lunatic brother going off on one of his Elmer Gantry piety rants, I found KosherGirl could have been declared the winner on most nights but, based on endurance and a spunky right-cross, I call the name of......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL by a whisker (not that she has whiskers or anything)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By a hair?  Please, I would kick her ass from here to next week.  Kosher girl is a moron.  The judgmental old hag likes to make shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I made up?
> 
> I'm sure you have a list and links.
> 
> In other news..you're a liar. Which is why you are threatened by me. That's okay. I can afford to be magnaminous, as the only way you can win an argument is to post images that you hope people will think resemble you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, that's monogamous.  Lol!  Maybe you should have spent less time fucking and more time in school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you idiot.
> 
> It's magnaminous.
> 
> Look it up.
Click to expand...


Oh, I thought you were trying to say that you can be monogamous.    I didn't think so.


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some things never change.
> 
> You just seem to be the center of the storm everywhere you go!!!
> 
> Magneticism, Ma called it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ma told me never to hide my lamp under a bushel....to this day I don't know what the old bat meant by that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with having a small pecker?
Click to expand...


Ah, so now you're turning on me.....I bet my dick is bigger than your cousin's.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the only ex-Golden Glover and tournament Karate fighter here, I am now changing my opinion of this being a LOSER thread...after careful analysis of a re-read, I've decided to name a WINNER based on two factors.
> 
> !) Who was friendly at first but came under pack-attack.
> 
> 2) Who got rough in the clinches but regained their civility in later rounds.
> 
> Not an easy choice because the occasional BOMB was landed by all parties concerned.  Words were passed and like a bell can't be unrung or forgotten...however, all parties here understand that if grudges are held, the spirit of the fight was lost regardless of who(m) I declare the winner.
> 
> In light of this, and despite my lunatic brother going off on one of his Elmer Gantry piety rants, I found KosherGirl could have been declared the winner on most nights but, based on endurance and a spunky right-cross, I call the name of......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL by a whisker (not that she has whiskers or anything)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By a hair?  Please, I would kick her ass from here to next week.  Kosher girl is a moron.  The judgmental old hag likes to make shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I made up?
> 
> I'm sure you have a list and links.
> 
> In other news..you're a liar. Which is why you are threatened by me. That's okay. I can afford to be magnaminous, as the only way you can win an argument is to post images that you hope people will think resemble you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, that's monogamous.  Lol!  Maybe you should have spent less time fucking and more time in school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you idiot.
> 
> It's magnaminous.
> 
> Look it up.
Click to expand...


So, now that you're back.  You can finally answer my question.  Why is it okay for you to judge other women who have multiple children from multiple fathers or even a person who only has ONE child (such as myself), when YOU have multiple children from multiple fathers?  

What do you know of their past situations to make such judgment calls on what their lives must have been or must be like, or what kind of a person they might be?


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some things never change.
> 
> You just seem to be the center of the storm everywhere you go!!!
> 
> Magneticism, Ma called it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ma told me never to hide my lamp under a bushel....to this day I don't know what the old bat meant by that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with having a small pecker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so now you're turning on me.....I bet my dick is bigger than your cousin's.
Click to expand...




Which one of my cousins?  My 2-year-old cousin?


----------



## Ravi

koshergrl said:


> The last poster who liked to post images of beautiful women that encouraged dudes to pm and *like* her turned out to be a phone sex prostitute who suffered from ass boils, incidentally.


Did they ever cure them? I'd forgotten you had that "little" problem.


----------



## ChrisL

Ravi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last poster who liked to post images of beautiful women that encouraged dudes to pm and *like* her turned out to be a phone sex prostitute who suffered from ass boils, incidentally.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ever cure them? I'd forgotten you had that "little" problem.
Click to expand...


This bitch is obviously a psychopath.  She probably had that problem because she probably used her services.  How else would she know that?


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl   Still waiting.  Some of us don't have multiple children to raise and have jobs to get back to!


----------



## koshergrl

Ravi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last poster who liked to post images of beautiful women that encouraged dudes to pm and *like* her turned out to be a phone sex prostitute who suffered from ass boils, incidentally.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ever cure them? I'd forgotten you had that "little" problem.
Click to expand...


As we both know, she was a close personal friend of yours.

Have you ever made a statement that wasn't a baldfaced lie?


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> Which one of my cousins?  My 2-year-old cousin?



Did you kiss your daddy with that mouth?


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last poster who liked to post images of beautiful women that encouraged dudes to pm and *like* her turned out to be a phone sex prostitute who suffered from ass boils, incidentally.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ever cure them? I'd forgotten you had that "little" problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This bitch is obviously a psychopath.  She probably had that problem because she probably used her services.  How else would she know that?
Click to expand...


It was a lucky guess, lol. After the stupid ho blabbed her symptoms all over the board.

It was classic, a beautiful thing. You remind me of her.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so now you're turning on me.....I bet my dick is bigger than your cousin's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one of my cousins?  My 2-year-old cousin?
Click to expand...


Did you kiss your daddy with that mouth?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

Yup!


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last poster who liked to post images of beautiful women that encouraged dudes to pm and *like* her turned out to be a phone sex prostitute who suffered from ass boils, incidentally.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ever cure them? I'd forgotten you had that "little" problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This bitch is obviously a psychopath.  She probably had that problem because she probably used her services.  How else would she know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a lucky guess, lol. After the stupid ho blabbed her symptoms all over the board.
> 
> It was classic, a beautiful thing. You remind me of her.
Click to expand...


Your a psycho, obviously.  No one should believe anything that comes out of your nasty pie hole.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the only ex-Golden Glover and tournament Karate fighter here, I am now changing my opinion of this being a LOSER thread...after careful analysis of a re-read, I've decided to name a WINNER based on two factors.
> 
> !) Who was friendly at first but came under pack-attack.
> 
> 2) Who got rough in the clinches but regained their civility in later rounds.
> 
> Not an easy choice because the occasional BOMB was landed by all parties concerned.  Words were passed and like a bell can't be unrung or forgotten...however, all parties here understand that if grudges are held, the spirit of the fight was lost regardless of who(m) I declare the winner.
> 
> In light of this, and despite my lunatic brother going off on one of his Elmer Gantry piety rants, I found KosherGirl could have been declared the winner on most nights but, based on endurance and a spunky right-cross, I call the name of......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL by a whisker (not that she has whiskers or anything)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By a hair?  Please, I would kick her ass from here to next week.  Kosher girl is a moron.  The judgmental old hag likes to make shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I made up?
> 
> I'm sure you have a list and links.
> 
> In other news..you're a liar. Which is why you are threatened by me. That's okay. I can afford to be magnaminous, as the only way you can win an argument is to post images that you hope people will think resemble you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, that's monogamous.  Lol!  Maybe you should have spent less time fucking and more time in school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you idiot.
> 
> It's magnaminous.
> 
> Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, now that you're back.  You can finally answer my question.  Why is it okay for you to judge other women who have multiple children from multiple fathers or even a person who only has ONE child (such as myself), when YOU have multiple children from multiple fathers?
> 
> What do you know of their past situations to make such judgment calls on what their lives must have been or must be like, or what kind of a person they might be?
Click to expand...


What on earth makes you think that just because someone has *gone there before* they are not *allowed* to pass judgment on those who go after?

We make judgement calls. Those of us who are raising children advise our children all the time. I point out to my children the stupid judgement calls that people make, in order to teach them not to make the same ones. That's what the humans do. Especially the ones who are capable of learning, and who are looking out for their children.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last poster who liked to post images of beautiful women that encouraged dudes to pm and *like* her turned out to be a phone sex prostitute who suffered from ass boils, incidentally.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ever cure them? I'd forgotten you had that "little" problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This bitch is obviously a psychopath.  She probably had that problem because she probably used her services.  How else would she know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a lucky guess, lol. After the stupid ho blabbed her symptoms all over the board.
> 
> It was classic, a beautiful thing. You remind me of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your a psycho, obviously.  No one should believe anything that comes out of your nasty pie hole.
Click to expand...


"You're"

and magnaminous is a word, dear. Did you look it up? Were you changing diapers or something when the rest of the class was learning grammar and vocabulary?


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> By a hair?  Please, I would kick her ass from here to next week.  Kosher girl is a moron.  The judgmental old hag likes to make shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have I made up?
> 
> I'm sure you have a list and links.
> 
> In other news..you're a liar. Which is why you are threatened by me. That's okay. I can afford to be magnaminous, as the only way you can win an argument is to post images that you hope people will think resemble you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, that's monogamous.  Lol!  Maybe you should have spent less time fucking and more time in school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you idiot.
> 
> It's magnaminous.
> 
> Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, now that you're back.  You can finally answer my question.  Why is it okay for you to judge other women who have multiple children from multiple fathers or even a person who only has ONE child (such as myself), when YOU have multiple children from multiple fathers?
> 
> What do you know of their past situations to make such judgment calls on what their lives must have been or must be like, or what kind of a person they might be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What on earth makes you think that just because someone has *gone there before* they are not *allowed* to pass judgment on those who go after?
> 
> We make judgement calls. Those of us who are raising children advise our children all the time. I point out to my children the stupid judgement calls that people make, in order to teach them not to make the same ones. That's what the humans do. Especially the ones who are capable of learning, and who are looking out for their children.
Click to expand...


Well, you are wrong to do that based on knowing nothing about a person's situation.  It's as simple as that.  It's quite obvious to just about everyone here with a brain what kind of judgments you are making about other women, yet seem to excuse yourself from.  That makes you nothing but a hypocrite, sorry.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last poster who liked to post images of beautiful women that encouraged dudes to pm and *like* her turned out to be a phone sex prostitute who suffered from ass boils, incidentally.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ever cure them? I'd forgotten you had that "little" problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This bitch is obviously a psychopath.  She probably had that problem because she probably used her services.  How else would she know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a lucky guess, lol. After the stupid ho blabbed her symptoms all over the board.
> 
> It was classic, a beautiful thing. You remind me of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your a psycho, obviously.  No one should believe anything that comes out of your nasty pie hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You're"
> 
> and magnaminous is a word, dear. Did you look it up? Were you changing diapers or something when the rest of the class was learning grammar and vocabulary?
Click to expand...


You ARE still a psychopath, making up stories online to try to make yourself feel better about your own miserable life.  People like you are a dime a dozen on the internet.  Rotten horrible people, that's all you are.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last poster who liked to post images of beautiful women that encouraged dudes to pm and *like* her turned out to be a phone sex prostitute who suffered from ass boils, incidentally.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ever cure them? I'd forgotten you had that "little" problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This bitch is obviously a psychopath.  She probably had that problem because she probably used her services.  How else would she know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a lucky guess, lol. After the stupid ho blabbed her symptoms all over the board.
> 
> It was classic, a beautiful thing. You remind me of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your a psycho, obviously.  No one should believe anything that comes out of your nasty pie hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You're"
> 
> and magnaminous is a word, dear. Did you look it up? Were you changing diapers or something when the rest of the class was learning grammar and vocabulary?
Click to expand...


People like you are the reason why young girls abort their children.


----------



## koshergrl

"
The increase in single-parent homes in the last 40 years has had a, largely, negative effect on children's development, one that we must address.
50% of marriages end in divorce. Some communities have 80% of the children raised by a single parent. Statistics show that children raised in healthy single parent homes have more problems emotionally, inter-personally, in school, and with the law than those raised in healthy two-parent homes."

Single vs Two-Parent Families child development and society - New York Urban Education Examiner.com


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ever cure them? I'd forgotten you had that "little" problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bitch is obviously a psychopath.  She probably had that problem because she probably used her services.  How else would she know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a lucky guess, lol. After the stupid ho blabbed her symptoms all over the board.
> 
> It was classic, a beautiful thing. You remind me of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your a psycho, obviously.  No one should believe anything that comes out of your nasty pie hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You're"
> 
> and magnaminous is a word, dear. Did you look it up? Were you changing diapers or something when the rest of the class was learning grammar and vocabulary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you are the reason why young girls abort their children.
Click to expand...


You're developmentally disabled, aren't you...


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so now you're turning on me.....I bet my dick is bigger than your cousin's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one of my cousins?  My 2-year-old cousin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you kiss your daddy with that mouth?
Click to expand...


Yup!  [/QUOTE]
No wonder he was a drunk.  

So is this your final burnout on USMB before you take your act someplace else?


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> "
> The increase in single-parent homes in the last 40 years has had a, largely, negative effect on children's development, one that we must address.
> 50% of marriages end in divorce. Some communities have 80% of the children raised by a single parent. Statistics show that children raised in healthy single parent homes have more problems emotionally, inter-personally, in school, and with the law than those raised in healthy two-parent homes."
> 
> Single vs Two-Parent Families child development and society - New York Urban Education Examiner.com



Nobody denies that.  That still doesn't mean it's okay or acceptable for you to be an asshole.  Some of us will not tolerate your bad treatment.


----------



## koshergrl

This is why I lament the fact that our schools encourage children to engage in sex at a young age, and our media encourages women to embrace risky sex with multiple, non-supportive partners:

"
The reasons are partly obvious. No matter how good a single parent is, that solo parent can NEVER model for the child how two, present, committed, parent partners share & work together; communicate together and solve problems together as equals. As well, single parents have more pressure emotionally, physically, socially, mentally and financially, raising a child alone. And, with the extended family's decline, there are less familial models and supports, as well.

Findings, in comparison with two-parent homes, show significant impacts on children:

1. Less emotional support for the children

2. Harsher discipline

3. Inconsistent discipline

4. Fewer rules (interesting in conjunction with #'s 2 & 3).

5. Less supervision

6. More conflict between parent and child

7. Lower achieved levels of education

8. Twice the dropout rate

9. Twice the incarceration rate

10. More violent crime

11. More gang involvement

12. More likely to be a teen parent

13. Four times the need for help with emotional and behavioral problems

14. More alcohol and drug problems

15. More suicides"

What sort of animal would ever tell a young girl that they have a *right* to, and should, embark upon a lifestyle that results in the above?

Ask a progressive. They have the answers.

Primarily it's because they view children and women as chattel.

Single vs Two-Parent Families child development and society - New York Urban Education Examiner.com

psst...chattel is a real word too, chrissy.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so now you're turning on me.....I bet my dick is bigger than your cousin's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one of my cousins?  My 2-year-old cousin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you kiss your daddy with that mouth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup!
Click to expand...

No wonder he was a drunk.  

So is this your final burnout on USMB before you take your act someplace else?[/QUOTE]

Don't be mad at me because you have a small penis.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bitch is obviously a psychopath.  She probably had that problem because she probably used her services.  How else would she know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a lucky guess, lol. After the stupid ho blabbed her symptoms all over the board.
> 
> It was classic, a beautiful thing. You remind me of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your a psycho, obviously.  No one should believe anything that comes out of your nasty pie hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You're"
> 
> and magnaminous is a word, dear. Did you look it up? Were you changing diapers or something when the rest of the class was learning grammar and vocabulary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you are the reason why young girls abort their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're developmentally disabled, aren't you...
Click to expand...


Not at all.  Young girls don't want to face the stigma created by people like you who don't care at all about their babies or them, but just want to punish them.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> This is why I lament the fact that our schools encourage children to engage in sex at a young age, and our media encourages women to embrace risky sex with multiple, non-supportive partners:
> 
> "
> The reasons are partly obvious. No matter how good a single parent is, that solo parent can NEVER model for the child how two, present, committed, parent partners share & work together; communicate together and solve problems together as equals. As well, single parents have more pressure emotionally, physically, socially, mentally and financially, raising a child alone. And, with the extended family's decline, there are less familial models and supports, as well.
> 
> Findings, in comparison with two-parent homes, show significant impacts on children:
> 
> 1. Less emotional support for the children
> 
> 2. Harsher discipline
> 
> 3. Inconsistent discipline
> 
> 4. Fewer rules (interesting in conjunction with #'s 2 & 3).
> 
> 5. Less supervision
> 
> 6. More conflict between parent and child
> 
> 7. Lower achieved levels of education
> 
> 8. Twice the dropout rate
> 
> 9. Twice the incarceration rate
> 
> 10. More violent crime
> 
> 11. More gang involvement
> 
> 12. More likely to be a teen parent
> 
> 13. Four times the need for help with emotional and behavioral problems
> 
> 14. More alcohol and drug problems
> 
> 15. More suicides"
> 
> What sort of animal would ever tell a young girl that they have a *right* to, and should, embark upon a lifestyle that results in the above?
> 
> Ask a progressive. They have the answers.
> 
> Primarily it's because they view children and women as chattel.
> 
> Single vs Two-Parent Families child development and society - New York Urban Education Examiner.com
> 
> psst...chattel is a real word too, chrissy.



Well then, why did you not stay with the father of your first set of children?  Seems kind of selfish, right?


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> Don't be mad at me because you have a small penis.



You're overcompensating for having tits the size of salt shakers.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "
> The increase in single-parent homes in the last 40 years has had a, largely, negative effect on children's development, one that we must address.
> 50% of marriages end in divorce. Some communities have 80% of the children raised by a single parent. Statistics show that children raised in healthy single parent homes have more problems emotionally, inter-personally, in school, and with the law than those raised in healthy two-parent homes."
> 
> Single vs Two-Parent Families child development and society - New York Urban Education Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody denies that.  That still doesn't mean it's okay or acceptable for you to be an asshole.  Some of us will not tolerate your bad treatment.
Click to expand...


Shut up and swallow, bitch. Lol, the fact that your skewed reality leads you to  experience my comments about how to empower young women, and my lament about the fact that they are viewed as chattel by progressive schools and the media, as a THREAT and a judgement against you personally shows that I'm 100 percent on the mark.

You illustrate my points beautifully. Our schools damage young women, and send them the message that they are worthless except as sexual vessels and funding tools for the progressive political machine.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be mad at me because you have a small penis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're overcompensating for having tits the size of salt shakers.
Click to expand...


  They might be small, but they are cute.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I lament the fact that our schools encourage children to engage in sex at a young age, and our media encourages women to embrace risky sex with multiple, non-supportive partners:
> 
> "
> The reasons are partly obvious. No matter how good a single parent is, that solo parent can NEVER model for the child how two, present, committed, parent partners share & work together; communicate together and solve problems together as equals. As well, single parents have more pressure emotionally, physically, socially, mentally and financially, raising a child alone. And, with the extended family's decline, there are less familial models and supports, as well.
> 
> Findings, in comparison with two-parent homes, show significant impacts on children:
> 
> 1. Less emotional support for the children
> 
> 2. Harsher discipline
> 
> 3. Inconsistent discipline
> 
> 4. Fewer rules (interesting in conjunction with #'s 2 & 3).
> 
> 5. Less supervision
> 
> 6. More conflict between parent and child
> 
> 7. Lower achieved levels of education
> 
> 8. Twice the dropout rate
> 
> 9. Twice the incarceration rate
> 
> 10. More violent crime
> 
> 11. More gang involvement
> 
> 12. More likely to be a teen parent
> 
> 13. Four times the need for help with emotional and behavioral problems
> 
> 14. More alcohol and drug problems
> 
> 15. More suicides"
> 
> What sort of animal would ever tell a young girl that they have a *right* to, and should, embark upon a lifestyle that results in the above?
> 
> Ask a progressive. They have the answers.
> 
> Primarily it's because they view children and women as chattel.
> 
> Single vs Two-Parent Families child development and society - New York Urban Education Examiner.com
> 
> psst...chattel is a real word too, chrissy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, why did you not stay with the father of your first set of children?  Seems kind of selfish, right?
Click to expand...


28 years ago, I was a product of the same machine that's still churning out idiots like you.


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> They might be small, but they are cute.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "
> The increase in single-parent homes in the last 40 years has had a, largely, negative effect on children's development, one that we must address.
> 50% of marriages end in divorce. Some communities have 80% of the children raised by a single parent. Statistics show that children raised in healthy single parent homes have more problems emotionally, inter-personally, in school, and with the law than those raised in healthy two-parent homes."
> 
> Single vs Two-Parent Families child development and society - New York Urban Education Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody denies that.  That still doesn't mean it's okay or acceptable for you to be an asshole.  Some of us will not tolerate your bad treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up and swallow, bitch. Lol, the fact that your skewed reality leads you to  experience my comments about how to empower young women, and my lament about the fact that they are viewed as chattel by progressive schools and the medial, as a THREAT and a judgement against you personally shows that I'm 100 percent on the mark.
> 
> You illustrate my points beautifully. Our schools damage young women, and send them the message that they are worthless except as sexual vessels and funding tools for the progressive political machine.
Click to expand...


Um, I don't think that making up stories on the internet about people to make yourself look better constitutes empowering young women.  Also, your very first comment, is that supposed to be empowering too?    You are nuttier than squirrel poop, that's for sure.


----------



## koshergrl

We already established that I never made up anything about you. We established that you are the one with the screw loose. 

Meanwhile, in the real world:

"What once were homogeneous societies, with long-held child rearing traditions and supportive, extended families, are, unfortunately, diminishing over time. Considering how important a task parenting is, to the individual and society, teaching it in our public schools should be the next step."

Single vs Two-Parent Families child development and society - New York Urban Education Examiner.com


----------



## Ravi

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> No wonder he was a drunk.
> 
> So is this your final burnout on USMB before you take your act someplace else?


No family, moron. Though I know kgrill won't report you.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "
> The increase in single-parent homes in the last 40 years has had a, largely, negative effect on children's development, one that we must address.
> 50% of marriages end in divorce. Some communities have 80% of the children raised by a single parent. Statistics show that children raised in healthy single parent homes have more problems emotionally, inter-personally, in school, and with the law than those raised in healthy two-parent homes."
> 
> Single vs Two-Parent Families child development and society - New York Urban Education Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody denies that.  That still doesn't mean it's okay or acceptable for you to be an asshole.  Some of us will not tolerate your bad treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up and swallow, bitch. Lol, the fact that your skewed reality leads you to  experience my comments about how to empower young women, and my lament about the fact that they are viewed as chattel by progressive schools and the media, as a THREAT and a judgement against you personally shows that I'm 100 percent on the mark.
> 
> You illustrate my points beautifully. Our schools damage young women, and send them the message that they are worthless except as sexual vessels and funding tools for the progressive political machine.
Click to expand...


Let's review, shall we?  Lol.  "Shut up and swallow bitch."  Then  ". . . my comments about how to empower young women . . . "  Yikes.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> We already established that I never made up anything about you. We established that you are the one with the screw loose.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the real world:
> 
> "What once were homogeneous societies, with long-held child rearing traditions and supportive, extended families, are, unfortunately, diminishing over time. Considering how important a task parenting is, to the individual and society, teaching it in our public schools should be the next step."
> 
> Single vs Two-Parent Families child development and society - New York Urban Education Examiner.com



No WE did not establish anything of the kind.  Another example of you being crazy.


----------



## koshergrl

"Professor Paul Amato of Pennsylvania State University recently published his findings, of his investigation of numerous research studies, in an article titled, “The Impact of Family Formation Change on the Cognitive, Social, and Emotional Well-Being of the Next Generation.”

".....He found that children who grow up in households with two continuously married parents are less likely to experience a wide range of problems.

"Children from single parent families have “more behavioral problems, more emotional problems, and lower levels of school engagement (that is, caring about school and doing homework).”

The reasons are simple children who grow up in stable two-parent families ..... “receive more effective parenting, experience more cooperative co-parenting, are emotionally closer to both parents, and are subjected to fewer stressful events and circumstances.”

Children Benefit from Two-Parent Families Parents Families.com


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> We already established that I never made up anything about you. We established that you are the one with the screw loose.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the real world:
> 
> "What once were homogeneous societies, with long-held child rearing traditions and supportive, extended families, are, unfortunately, diminishing over time. Considering how important a task parenting is, to the individual and society, teaching it in our public schools should be the next step."
> 
> Single vs Two-Parent Families child development and society - New York Urban Education Examiner.com



I have not once disagreed that children are better off in 2-parent households.  What I have objected to is your bad treatment of others who are not so fortunate.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "
> The increase in single-parent homes in the last 40 years has had a, largely, negative effect on children's development, one that we must address.
> 50% of marriages end in divorce. Some communities have 80% of the children raised by a single parent. Statistics show that children raised in healthy single parent homes have more problems emotionally, inter-personally, in school, and with the law than those raised in healthy two-parent homes."
> 
> Single vs Two-Parent Families child development and society - New York Urban Education Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody denies that.  That still doesn't mean it's okay or acceptable for you to be an asshole.  Some of us will not tolerate your bad treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up and swallow, bitch. Lol, the fact that your skewed reality leads you to  experience my comments about how to empower young women, and my lament about the fact that they are viewed as chattel by progressive schools and the media, as a THREAT and a judgement against you personally shows that I'm 100 percent on the mark.
> 
> You illustrate my points beautifully. Our schools damage young women, and send them the message that they are worthless except as sexual vessels and funding tools for the progressive political machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's review, shall we?  Lol.  "Shut up and swallow bitch."  Then  ". . . my comments about how to empower young women . . . "  Yikes.
Click to expand...


Yup. 

You get what you ask for. You whined about "bad treatment" so I reminded you what "bad treatment" looks like.

Though I doubt if you recognize it as such.


----------



## Ravi

koshergrl said:


> "Professor Paul Amato of Pennsylvania State University recently published his findings, of his investigation of numerous research studies, in an article titled, “The Impact of Family Formation Change on the Cognitive, Social, and Emotional Well-Being of the Next Generation.”
> 
> ".....He found that children who grow up in households with two continuously married parents are less likely to experience a wide range of problems.
> 
> "Children from single parent families have “more behavioral problems, more emotional problems, and lower levels of school engagement (that is, caring about school and doing homework).”
> 
> The reasons are simple children who grow up in stable two-parent families ..... “receive more effective parenting, experience more cooperative co-parenting, are emotionally closer to both parents, and are subjected to fewer stressful events and circumstances.”
> 
> Children Benefit from Two-Parent Families Parents Families.com


How do you explain Dick Cheney and Dubya?

And isn't Paul Amato a crack pot homophobe? Oh, right, he is!


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already established that I never made up anything about you. We established that you are the one with the screw loose.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the real world:
> 
> "What once were homogeneous societies, with long-held child rearing traditions and supportive, extended families, are, unfortunately, diminishing over time. Considering how important a task parenting is, to the individual and society, teaching it in our public schools should be the next step."
> 
> Single vs Two-Parent Families child development and society - New York Urban Education Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not once disagreed that children are better off in 2-parent households.  What I have objected to is your bad treatment of others who are not so fortunate.
Click to expand...



Oh, ok.

What a ding dong.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "
> The increase in single-parent homes in the last 40 years has had a, largely, negative effect on children's development, one that we must address.
> 50% of marriages end in divorce. Some communities have 80% of the children raised by a single parent. Statistics show that children raised in healthy single parent homes have more problems emotionally, inter-personally, in school, and with the law than those raised in healthy two-parent homes."
> 
> Single vs Two-Parent Families child development and society - New York Urban Education Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody denies that.  That still doesn't mean it's okay or acceptable for you to be an asshole.  Some of us will not tolerate your bad treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up and swallow, bitch. Lol, the fact that your skewed reality leads you to  experience my comments about how to empower young women, and my lament about the fact that they are viewed as chattel by progressive schools and the media, as a THREAT and a judgement against you personally shows that I'm 100 percent on the mark.
> 
> You illustrate my points beautifully. Our schools damage young women, and send them the message that they are worthless except as sexual vessels and funding tools for the progressive political machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's review, shall we?  Lol.  "Shut up and swallow bitch."  Then  ". . . my comments about how to empower young women . . . "  Yikes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> You get what you ask for. You whined about "bad treatment" so I reminded you what "bad treatment" looks like.
> 
> Though I doubt if you recognize it as such.
Click to expand...


Uh, no, you were the one whining about bad treatment, remember?  Probably not.  I'm expecting too much.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already established that I never made up anything about you. We established that you are the one with the screw loose.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the real world:
> 
> "What once were homogeneous societies, with long-held child rearing traditions and supportive, extended families, are, unfortunately, diminishing over time. Considering how important a task parenting is, to the individual and society, teaching it in our public schools should be the next step."
> 
> Single vs Two-Parent Families child development and society - New York Urban Education Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not once disagreed that children are better off in 2-parent households.  What I have objected to is your bad treatment of others who are not so fortunate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ok.
> 
> What a ding dong.
Click to expand...


Is that the best you've got?  Because, really, it's quite pathetic.  If you want to help people and give them advice, then that's what you do.  You don't judge them or their situations without knowing any details.  You don't know anything about being a religious person, obviously.  You are very hateful person.


----------



## Dot Com

koshergrl said:


> The last poster who liked to post images of beautiful women that encouraged dudes to pm and *like* her turned out to be a phone sex prostitute who suffered from ass boils, incidentally.


Link???

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## BullKurtz

Ravi said:


> No family, moron. Though I know kgrill won't report you.



Learn to read half-wit..that wasn't directed at Koshergirl.....earlier in this ridiculous thread we had posters comparing drunken parents....I doubt any of them were serious so mind your own business.


----------



## Dot Com

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last poster who liked to post images of beautiful women that encouraged dudes to pm and *like* her turned out to be a phone sex prostitute who suffered from ass boils, incidentally.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ever cure them? I'd forgotten you had that "little" problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This bitch is obviously a psychopath.  She probably had that problem because she probably used her services.  How else would she know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a lucky guess, lol. After the stupid ho blabbed her symptoms all over the board.
> 
> It was classic, a beautiful thing. You remind me of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your a psycho, obviously.  No one should believe anything that comes out of your nasty pie hole.
Click to expand...


^ that

She is a nut case do-gooder wannabe pretentious baby's mama

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## koshergrl

Ultimately, as I've said over and over...not only is it disgusting the way our progressive schools and media encourage young women to engage in risky sex that results ultimately in pregnancy with men they will never in a million years marry, or maintain a relationship with....

But in the event a girl DOES get pregnant, we need to stop telling them they have a *right* to drag their children with them as they serial screw man after man after man, trying to find that *right* dude to move in with them and their kids (for a while). 

What we have found is that it isn't so much just the SINGLE aspect of single parenthood that is turning children into retards, drop outs and criminals...it's the constant upheaval of their lives caused by the fact that their unattached mothers bounce from bed to bed, sometimes marriage to marriage.

If you are a single mom, stay single for pete's sakes until your kids are raised.

Stop looking for Mr. Right after you've been knocked up by Mr. Wrong. You got it wrong, now focus on the kids. And kids do better with JUST MOM than they do with the vast majority of stepdads, and ANY boyfriend. 

“Based on this study, we can’t say for sure that marriage will be a good thing for the children of single mothers – particularly if that marriage is unhealthy and does not last,” she said.

"Other research suggests that single mothers in the TANF program would be at great risk of divorce if they did get married, because of their lower levels of education, lower income and the fact that they have a child.  And a divorce would cause the family instability that truly does have negative consequences for children."

“My message to single moms is to think carefully before they decide to get married or live with a partner,” she said.

“Both romantic relationships and parenting are hard work.  Unless you think that you and your partner can make it for the long haul, I think it would be better for single moms to avoid moving in with romantic partners.  Family transitions are hard for kids.”

Family Stability May Be More Crucial Than Two Parents For Child Success


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already established that I never made up anything about you. We established that you are the one with the screw loose.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the real world:
> 
> "What once were homogeneous societies, with long-held child rearing traditions and supportive, extended families, are, unfortunately, diminishing over time. Considering how important a task parenting is, to the individual and society, teaching it in our public schools should be the next step."
> 
> Single vs Two-Parent Families child development and society - New York Urban Education Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not once disagreed that children are better off in 2-parent households.  What I have objected to is your bad treatment of others who are not so fortunate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ok.
> 
> What a ding dong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the best you've got?  Because, really, it's quite pathetic.  If you want to help people and give them advice, then that's what you do.  You don't judge them or their situations without knowing any details.  You don't know anything about being a religious person, obviously.  You are very hateful person.
Click to expand...


Ding. dong.


----------



## koshergrl

So since you brought up your child, chrissy, how many boyfriends have you exposed that child to?


----------



## koshergrl

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No family, moron. Though I know kgrill won't report you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read half-wit..that wasn't directed at Koshergirl.....earlier in this ridiculous thread we had posters comparing drunken parents....I doubt any of them were serious so mind your own business.
Click to expand...


Chrissy has brought up multiple family members.


----------



## Michelle420

Another question might be why do so many men sleep with women who already have kids from other men, or why do so many men hit n run and instead of stay and be response able for their children regardless of the female?


----------



## Ravi

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No family, moron. Though I know kgrill won't report you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read half-wit..that wasn't directed at Koshergirl.....earlier in this ridiculous thread we had posters comparing drunken parents....I doubt any of them were serious so mind your own business.
Click to expand...

I didn't say it was directed at kgrill. Just that she wouldn't report you because she's a hypocrite.


----------



## Ravi

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No family, moron. Though I know kgrill won't report you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read half-wit..that wasn't directed at Koshergirl.....earlier in this ridiculous thread we had posters comparing drunken parents....I doubt any of them were serious so mind your own business.
Click to expand...

I didn't say it was directed at kgrill. Just that she wouldn't report you because she's a hypocrite.


----------



## Dot Com

2-3 baby's daddies? Somebody has been very busy in their youth  & currently trying to do a "Bristol" (give advice on an issue where they are the least qualified)

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## koshergrl

drifter said:


> Another question might be why do so many men sleep with women who already have kids from other men, or why do so many men hit n run and instead of stay and be response able for their children regardless of the female?



Because those women are easy targets, and those women make their children available to the men as well.


----------



## koshergrl

Ravi said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No family, moron. Though I know kgrill won't report you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read half-wit..that wasn't directed at Koshergirl.....earlier in this ridiculous thread we had posters comparing drunken parents....I doubt any of them were serious so mind your own business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say it was directed at kgrill. Just that she wouldn't report you because she's a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

koshergrl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No family, moron. Though I know kgrill won't report you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read half-wit..that wasn't directed at Koshergirl.....earlier in this ridiculous thread we had posters comparing drunken parents....I doubt any of them were serious so mind your own business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say it was directed at kgrill. Just that she wouldn't report you because she's a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Is that one of your butt boils?


----------



## koshergrl

Ravi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No family, moron. Though I know kgrill won't report you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read half-wit..that wasn't directed at Koshergirl.....earlier in this ridiculous thread we had posters comparing drunken parents....I doubt any of them were serious so mind your own business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say it was directed at kgrill. Just that she wouldn't report you because she's a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that one of your butt boils?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roadrunner

drifter said:


> Another question might be why do so many men sleep with women who already have kids from other men, or why do so many men hit n run and instead of stay and be response able for their children regardless of the female?


Back to the original OP, why do so many women expect men to just accept their kids.

The lament I hear, from young men my son's age, is that while they were busy in school, preparing for life, the girls their age were having babies by guys that will not support them.

What amazes them, is that girls expect them to take on that baggage.

And, many are saying "NO THANK YOU" and staying single.


----------



## Roadrunner

koshergrl said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question might be why do so many men sleep with women who already have kids from other men, or why do so many men hit n run and instead of stay and be response able for their children regardless of the female?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because those women are easy targets, and those women make their children available to the men as well.
Click to expand...

It seems nothing will get a hottie mommie a man quicker than a young daughter to prey on.

I can't count the times I saw that happen while teaching school, and usually the guy got away with it.


----------



## koshergrl

"
*Child Victims of Sexual Predators*

Because of their vulnerability, children are a favored target of sex offenders.
One in four girls is sexually abused before the age of 14.Â  One in six boys is sexually abused before the age of 16.
The median age for reported sexual abuse is nine years old.
Research shows that reporting of these offenses is very low.Â  One study reported that only one in ten child victims reports the abuse.
Children are the segment of our U.S. population with the highest crime victimization rates.
Teens between the ages of 16 and 19 are 3.5 times more likely to be sexually abused than the general population.
The U.S. leads the world in its rate of juvenile homicide victimization.
The average pedophile
will victimize between 50-150 children before he comes to the attention of law enforcement.
*seeks out mothers of single parent families to victimize their children.*
likes places where children congregate.
participates in activities with teens, seeking activities that exclude adults or offering sports expertise to parent/teens who want to excel.
seeks employment or volunteers where they will be in contact with children and teens."
Sexual Predators Healing in the Hurting Places


----------



## koshergrl

Roadrunner said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question might be why do so many men sleep with women who already have kids from other men, or why do so many men hit n run and instead of stay and be response able for their children regardless of the female?
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the original OP, why do so many women expect men to just accept their kids.
> 
> The lament I hear, from young men my son's age, is that while they were busy in school, preparing for life, the girls their age were having babies by guys that will not support them.
> 
> What amazes them, is that girls expect them to take on that baggage.
> 
> And, many are saying "NO THANK YOU" and staying single.
Click to expand...


Which is generally much, much better for the kids.

The kids are already dealing with the fact that they are being raised primarily by a single parent. Introducing more people into the household does NOT help kids. It is another disruption, and is generally just another stressor. It takes their ONLY parent's attention away from them, it divides their resources, it increases the likelihood that they are going to be abused.


----------



## BullKurtz

I think the distinction here between welfare baby-mommas and working women with a kid from a former relationship got blurred, feelings got hurt, tempers lost.  I've had relationships with women with kids....some okay, one NIGHTMARE...the kid told me he was going to take a samurai sword to me....imagine that....So I told him to go get his blade and I'd use nunchaku out in the backyard right now boy.   I swear I'd have killed him if he'd come out that door.  I ended up buying her house so she could pursue a career as a card dealer in Laughlin on the River...I have little doubt the kid is currently doing time in Florence.


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last poster who liked to post images of beautiful women that encouraged dudes to pm and *like* her turned out to be a phone sex prostitute who suffered from ass boils, incidentally.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ever cure them? I'd forgotten you had that "little" problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This bitch is obviously a psychopath.  She probably had that problem because she probably used her services.  How else would she know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a lucky guess, lol. After the stupid ho blabbed her symptoms all over the board.
> 
> It was classic, a beautiful thing. You remind me of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your a psycho, obviously.  No one should believe anything that comes out of your nasty pie hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ that
> 
> She is a nut case do-gooder wannabe pretentious baby's mama
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Agreed.  There are all kinds of crazies on the internet.  I suspected she was a nut before because of her views about pornography too.  She's a weirdo who obviously has some serious hangups about sexuality.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No family, moron. Though I know kgrill won't report you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read half-wit..that wasn't directed at Koshergirl.....earlier in this ridiculous thread we had posters comparing drunken parents....I doubt any of them were serious so mind your own business.
Click to expand...


I was serious.  My father really was an alcoholic.  He died from alcoholic cirrhosis of the liver in 2004.  Why is that hard to believe?  Plenty of people are alcoholics and some are functional up until a certain point in their lives too, until it starts to eat their body.


----------



## Ravi

ChrisL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ever cure them? I'd forgotten you had that "little" problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bitch is obviously a psychopath.  She probably had that problem because she probably used her services.  How else would she know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a lucky guess, lol. After the stupid ho blabbed her symptoms all over the board.
> 
> It was classic, a beautiful thing. You remind me of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your a psycho, obviously.  No one should believe anything that comes out of your nasty pie hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ that
> 
> She is a nut case do-gooder wannabe pretentious baby's mama
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  There are all kinds of crazies on the internet.  I suspected she was a nut before because of her views about pornography too.  She's a weirdo who obviously has some serious hangups about sexuality.
Click to expand...

Having hangups about sexuality is often a reason for multiple baby dads.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already established that I never made up anything about you. We established that you are the one with the screw loose.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the real world:
> 
> "What once were homogeneous societies, with long-held child rearing traditions and supportive, extended families, are, unfortunately, diminishing over time. Considering how important a task parenting is, to the individual and society, teaching it in our public schools should be the next step."
> 
> Single vs Two-Parent Families child development and society - New York Urban Education Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not once disagreed that children are better off in 2-parent households.  What I have objected to is your bad treatment of others who are not so fortunate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ok.
> 
> What a ding dong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the best you've got?  Because, really, it's quite pathetic.  If you want to help people and give them advice, then that's what you do.  You don't judge them or their situations without knowing any details.  You don't know anything about being a religious person, obviously.  You are very hateful person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ding. dong.
Click to expand...


Yes, thanks for showing us your intelligent response to my question.  So again I'll ask, what makes you think that you know anything about woman's life just because she has children?  

Just because so many things happened to you doesn't mean that's the case with everyone.  Some people simply made an error in judgment.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> So since you brought up your child, chrissy, how many boyfriends have you exposed that child to?



My son is almost 20 years old.


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> I was serious.  My father really was an alcoholic.  He died from alcoholic cirrhosis of the liver in 2004.  Why is that hard to believe?  Plenty of people are alcoholics and some are functional up until a certain point in their lives too, until it starts to eat their body.



Nothing on the Net is hard to believe....only that folks say things they shouldn't or post for dramatic effect....there's 8M stories in the Naked City and 80M on the internet.  People later regret what they've said during a fight...as to the "family rule", a poster can't bring up their family and still have immunity of what they said being replied to.   Just keep in mind that a family member, no matter what kind of person they are or were, is entitled to some privacy.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was serious.  My father really was an alcoholic.  He died from alcoholic cirrhosis of the liver in 2004.  Why is that hard to believe?  Plenty of people are alcoholics and some are functional up until a certain point in their lives too, until it starts to eat their body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing on the Net is hard to believe....only that folks say things they shouldn't or post for dramatic effect....there's 8M stories in the Naked City and 80M on the internet.  People later regret what they've said during a fight...as to the "family rule", a poster can't bring up their family and still have immunity of what they said being replied to.   Just keep in mind that a family member, no matter what kind of person they are or were, is entitled to some privacy.
Click to expand...


Someone asked me where were my parents, so I answered.  I don't feel the need to hide from it.  Plenty of people know about my dad.  Thankfully, my friends don't judge me in negative ways because of such things.


----------



## Roadrunner

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> I think the distinction here between welfare baby-mommas and working women with a kid from a former relationship got blurred, feelings got hurt, tempers lost.  I've had relationships with women with kids....some okay, one NIGHTMARE...the kid told me he was going to take a samurai sword to me....imagine that....So I told him to go get his blade and I'd use nunchaku out in the backyard right now boy.   I swear I'd have killed him if he'd come out that door.  I ended up buying her house so she could pursue a career as a card dealer in Laughlin on the River...I have little doubt the kid is currently doing time in Florence.


That's the thing, who wants to hear "Don't tell me what to do, you ain't my daddy"?


----------



## Roadrunner

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was serious.  My father really was an alcoholic.  He died from alcoholic cirrhosis of the liver in 2004.  Why is that hard to believe?  Plenty of people are alcoholics and some are functional up until a certain point in their lives too, until it starts to eat their body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing on the Net is hard to believe....only that folks say things they shouldn't or post for dramatic effect....there's 8M stories in the Naked City and 80M on the internet.  People later regret what they've said during a fight...as to the "family rule", a poster can't bring up their family and still have immunity of what they said being replied to.   Just keep in mind that a family member, no matter what kind of person they are or were, is entitled to some privacy.
Click to expand...

That's why I didn't post your picture!


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> Someone asked me where were my parents, so I answered.  I don't feel the need to hide from it.  Plenty of people know about my dad.  Thankfully, my friends don't judge me in negative ways because of such things.



I saw where it happened...you had no duty to answer a question like that but hey, hang it out there if you want....just remember you're not amongst friends here...there are thousands of strangers' eyes on every word written on these sites.  Hiding isn't the same thing as not sharing and that's what I was trying to show you with my comment.


----------



## Roadrunner

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone asked me where were my parents, so I answered.  I don't feel the need to hide from it.  Plenty of people know about my dad.  Thankfully, my friends don't judge me in negative ways because of such things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw where it happened...you had no duty to answer a question like that but hey, hang it out there if you want....just remember you're not amongst friends here...there are thousands of strangers' eyes on every word written on these sites.  Hiding isn't the same thing as not sharing and that's what I was trying to show you with my comment.
Click to expand...

With friends like these, who would need enemies?

Shit, if you don't want your sons raising somebody else's kids, next thing you know, you're called a fag or got a tiny dick.


----------



## BullKurtz

Roadrunner said:


> That's why I didn't post your picture!



The wanted poster?  I didn't care much for the lighting on that one.


----------



## BullKurtz

Roadrunner said:


> With friends like these, who would need enemies?
> 
> Shit, if you don't want your sons raising somebody else's kids, next thing you know, you're called a fag or got a tiny dick.


----------



## Roadrunner

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I didn't post your picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wanted poster?  I didn't care much for the lighting on that one.
Click to expand...

There's folks here would want the reward.

Didn't think that one would do at all.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone asked me where were my parents, so I answered.  I don't feel the need to hide from it.  Plenty of people know about my dad.  Thankfully, my friends don't judge me in negative ways because of such things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw where it happened...you had no duty to answer a question like that but hey, hang it out there if you want....just remember you're not amongst friends here...there are thousands of strangers' eyes on every word written on these sites.  Hiding isn't the same thing as not sharing and that's what I was trying to show you with my comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With friends like these, who would need enemies?
> 
> Shit, if you don't want your sons raising somebody else's kids, next thing you know, you're called a fag or got a tiny dick.
Click to expand...


I don't really care.  You are nothing but a bunch of strangers in the internet world.  Anyways, that is irrelevant.  Do you have anything to say about the topic or not?


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone asked me where were my parents, so I answered.  I don't feel the need to hide from it.  Plenty of people know about my dad.  Thankfully, my friends don't judge me in negative ways because of such things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw where it happened...you had no duty to answer a question like that but hey, hang it out there if you want....just remember you're not amongst friends here...there are thousands of strangers' eyes on every word written on these sites.  Hiding isn't the same thing as not sharing and that's what I was trying to show you with my comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With friends like these, who would need enemies?
> 
> Shit, if you don't want your sons raising somebody else's kids, next thing you know, you're called a fag or got a tiny dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care.  You are nothing but a bunch of strangers in the internet world.  Anyways, that is irrelevant.  Do you have anything to say about the topic or not?
Click to expand...

Apparently you think the topic is you, and your traumatic history.

The topic is young guys that do not want to raise another man's kids.

Remember, that's what set you off.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone asked me where were my parents, so I answered.  I don't feel the need to hide from it.  Plenty of people know about my dad.  Thankfully, my friends don't judge me in negative ways because of such things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw where it happened...you had no duty to answer a question like that but hey, hang it out there if you want....just remember you're not amongst friends here...there are thousands of strangers' eyes on every word written on these sites.  Hiding isn't the same thing as not sharing and that's what I was trying to show you with my comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With friends like these, who would need enemies?
> 
> Shit, if you don't want your sons raising somebody else's kids, next thing you know, you're called a fag or got a tiny dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care.  You are nothing but a bunch of strangers in the internet world.  Anyways, that is irrelevant.  Do you have anything to say about the topic or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you think the topic is you, and your traumatic history.
> 
> The topic is young guys that do not want to raise another man's kids.
> 
> Remember, that's what set you off.
Click to expand...


No, the topic is being a judgmental ass about single moms or moms who have children from more than one dude.  That's the topic.  If a man is "using" these women, then how is he NOT adding to the problem?


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone asked me where were my parents, so I answered.  I don't feel the need to hide from it.  Plenty of people know about my dad.  Thankfully, my friends don't judge me in negative ways because of such things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw where it happened...you had no duty to answer a question like that but hey, hang it out there if you want....just remember you're not amongst friends here...there are thousands of strangers' eyes on every word written on these sites.  Hiding isn't the same thing as not sharing and that's what I was trying to show you with my comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With friends like these, who would need enemies?
> 
> Shit, if you don't want your sons raising somebody else's kids, next thing you know, you're called a fag or got a tiny dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care.  You are nothing but a bunch of strangers in the internet world.  Anyways, that is irrelevant.  Do you have anything to say about the topic or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you think the topic is you, and your traumatic history.
> 
> The topic is young guys that do not want to raise another man's kids.
> 
> Remember, that's what set you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the topic is being a judgmental ass about single moms or moms who have children from more than one dude.  That's the topic.  If a man is "using" these women, then how is he NOT adding to the problem?
Click to expand...



It is not being judgemental to not want to date other's mothers.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw where it happened...you had no duty to answer a question like that but hey, hang it out there if you want....just remember you're not amongst friends here...there are thousands of strangers' eyes on every word written on these sites.  Hiding isn't the same thing as not sharing and that's what I was trying to show you with my comment.
> 
> 
> 
> With friends like these, who would need enemies?
> 
> Shit, if you don't want your sons raising somebody else's kids, next thing you know, you're called a fag or got a tiny dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care.  You are nothing but a bunch of strangers in the internet world.  Anyways, that is irrelevant.  Do you have anything to say about the topic or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you think the topic is you, and your traumatic history.
> 
> The topic is young guys that do not want to raise another man's kids.
> 
> Remember, that's what set you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the topic is being a judgmental ass about single moms or moms who have children from more than one dude.  That's the topic.  If a man is "using" these women, then how is he NOT adding to the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not being judgemental to not want to date other's mothers.
Click to expand...


I don't care about that, and that's probably a good thing.  

I care about people saying things like they use single moms because they know they're easy or whatever, and then lying all the blame on the women in the situation, assuming things about them, etc.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> With friends like these, who would need enemies?
> 
> Shit, if you don't want your sons raising somebody else's kids, next thing you know, you're called a fag or got a tiny dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care.  You are nothing but a bunch of strangers in the internet world.  Anyways, that is irrelevant.  Do you have anything to say about the topic or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you think the topic is you, and your traumatic history.
> 
> The topic is young guys that do not want to raise another man's kids.
> 
> Remember, that's what set you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the topic is being a judgmental ass about single moms or moms who have children from more than one dude.  That's the topic.  If a man is "using" these women, then how is he NOT adding to the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not being judgemental to not want to date other's mothers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about that, and that's probably a good thing.
> 
> I care about people saying things like they use single moms because they know they're easy or whatever, and then lying all the blame on the women in the situation, assuming things about them, etc.
Click to expand...

Free strong people do not allow themselves to be used.

I can't relate to being used, does not compute.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care.  You are nothing but a bunch of strangers in the internet world.  Anyways, that is irrelevant.  Do you have anything to say about the topic or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you think the topic is you, and your traumatic history.
> 
> The topic is young guys that do not want to raise another man's kids.
> 
> Remember, that's what set you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the topic is being a judgmental ass about single moms or moms who have children from more than one dude.  That's the topic.  If a man is "using" these women, then how is he NOT adding to the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not being judgemental to not want to date other's mothers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about that, and that's probably a good thing.
> 
> I care about people saying things like they use single moms because they know they're easy or whatever, and then lying all the blame on the women in the situation, assuming things about them, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free strong people do not allow themselves to be used.
> 
> I can't relate to being used, does not compute.
Click to expand...


???  What does that have to do with anything?  We aren't talking about you being used.  We're talking about people using single moms, who may or may not be vulnerable.  Just because someone does not have a strong personality or is not strong willed for whatever reason, does not mean it's okay to take advantage.  That is wrong.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care.  You are nothing but a bunch of strangers in the internet world.  Anyways, that is irrelevant.  Do you have anything to say about the topic or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you think the topic is you, and your traumatic history.
> 
> The topic is young guys that do not want to raise another man's kids.
> 
> Remember, that's what set you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the topic is being a judgmental ass about single moms or moms who have children from more than one dude.  That's the topic.  If a man is "using" these women, then how is he NOT adding to the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not being judgemental to not want to date other's mothers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about that, and that's probably a good thing.
> 
> I care about people saying things like they use single moms because they know they're easy or whatever, and then lying all the blame on the women in the situation, assuming things about them, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free strong people do not allow themselves to be used.
> 
> I can't relate to being used, does not compute.
Click to expand...


Another thing, what if they're stupid or something?  Maybe they have a low IQ, who knows?  Does that mean it's okay to treat them badly?  I don't think so.  

And, in such a scenario, is not the man MORE to blame?  I mean, he obviously knows what's going on here, right?


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you think the topic is you, and your traumatic history.
> 
> The topic is young guys that do not want to raise another man's kids.
> 
> Remember, that's what set you off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the topic is being a judgmental ass about single moms or moms who have children from more than one dude.  That's the topic.  If a man is "using" these women, then how is he NOT adding to the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not being judgemental to not want to date other's mothers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about that, and that's probably a good thing.
> 
> I care about people saying things like they use single moms because they know they're easy or whatever, and then lying all the blame on the women in the situation, assuming things about them, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free strong people do not allow themselves to be used.
> 
> I can't relate to being used, does not compute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???  What does that have to do with anything?  We aren't talking about you being used.  We're talking about people using single moms, who may or may not be vulnerable.  Just because someone does not have a strong personality or is not strong willed for whatever reason, does not mean it's okay to take advantage.  That is wrong.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you think the topic is you, and your traumatic history.
> 
> The topic is young guys that do not want to raise another man's kids.
> 
> Remember, that's what set you off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the topic is being a judgmental ass about single moms or moms who have children from more than one dude.  That's the topic.  If a man is "using" these women, then how is he NOT adding to the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not being judgemental to not want to date other's mothers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about that, and that's probably a good thing.
> 
> I care about people saying things like they use single moms because they know they're easy or whatever, and then lying all the blame on the women in the situation, assuming things about them, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free strong people do not allow themselves to be used.
> 
> I can't relate to being used, does not compute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???  What does that have to do with anything?  We aren't talking about you being used.  We're talking about people using single moms, who may or may not be vulnerable.  Just because someone does not have a strong personality or is not strong willed for whatever reason, does not mean it's okay to take advantage.  That is wrong.
Click to expand...



In this whole thread, did anyone ever suggest that taking advantage of dumbass women was right?

Before you hijacked it, making it about you and your shitty life, it was about the shortage of women without kids for guys in the marrying age to choose from.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the topic is being a judgmental ass about single moms or moms who have children from more than one dude.  That's the topic.  If a man is "using" these women, then how is he NOT adding to the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not being judgemental to not want to date other's mothers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about that, and that's probably a good thing.
> 
> I care about people saying things like they use single moms because they know they're easy or whatever, and then lying all the blame on the women in the situation, assuming things about them, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free strong people do not allow themselves to be used.
> 
> I can't relate to being used, does not compute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???  What does that have to do with anything?  We aren't talking about you being used.  We're talking about people using single moms, who may or may not be vulnerable.  Just because someone does not have a strong personality or is not strong willed for whatever reason, does not mean it's okay to take advantage.  That is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the topic is being a judgmental ass about single moms or moms who have children from more than one dude.  That's the topic.  If a man is "using" these women, then how is he NOT adding to the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not being judgemental to not want to date other's mothers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about that, and that's probably a good thing.
> 
> I care about people saying things like they use single moms because they know they're easy or whatever, and then lying all the blame on the women in the situation, assuming things about them, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free strong people do not allow themselves to be used.
> 
> I can't relate to being used, does not compute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???  What does that have to do with anything?  We aren't talking about you being used.  We're talking about people using single moms, who may or may not be vulnerable.  Just because someone does not have a strong personality or is not strong willed for whatever reason, does not mean it's okay to take advantage.  That is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In this whole thread, did anyone ever suggest that taking advantage of dumbass women was right?
> 
> Before you hijacked it, making it about you and your shitty life, it was about the shortage of women without kids for guys in the marrying age to choose from.
Click to expand...


Bull Crap!  The opening post talks about using these women in SPITE of the fact that they have "rug rats" from a bunch of different men!  YOU are trying to make it personal.  I am defending single moms.


----------



## koshergrl

Ravi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bitch is obviously a psychopath.  She probably had that problem because she probably used her services.  How else would she know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a lucky guess, lol. After the stupid ho blabbed her symptoms all over the board.
> 
> It was classic, a beautiful thing. You remind me of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your a psycho, obviously.  No one should believe anything that comes out of your nasty pie hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ that
> 
> She is a nut case do-gooder wannabe pretentious baby's mama
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  There are all kinds of crazies on the internet.  I suspected she was a nut before because of her views about pornography too.  She's a weirdo who obviously has some serious hangups about sexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having hangups about sexuality is often a reason for multiple baby dads.
Click to expand...


Yes, Ravi's answer to all the problems of welfare moms and their children...

"Have more sex, younger!"

It's straight in line with the progressive concept of poor women. The only thing they should ever do is fuck. They should not think, or work, or speak. Just screw. A lot.


----------



## Michelle420

Roadrunner said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question might be why do so many men sleep with women who already have kids from other men, or why do so many men hit n run and instead of stay and be response able for their children regardless of the female?
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the original OP, why do so many women expect men to just accept their kids.
> 
> The lament I hear, from young men my son's age, is that while they were busy in school, preparing for life, the girls their age were having babies by guys that will not support them.
> 
> What amazes them, is that girls expect them to take on that baggage.
> 
> And, many are saying "NO THANK YOU" and staying single.
Click to expand...


Men don't have to accept that.

But when they do and choose to lay down and have sex and make a baby they should stick around and help raise their kid.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question might be why do so many men sleep with women who already have kids from other men, or why do so many men hit n run and instead of stay and be response able for their children regardless of the female?
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the original OP, why do so many women expect men to just accept their kids.
> 
> The lament I hear, from young men my son's age, is that while they were busy in school, preparing for life, the girls their age were having babies by guys that will not support them.
> 
> What amazes them, is that girls expect them to take on that baggage.
> 
> And, many are saying "NO THANK YOU" and staying single.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men don't have to accept that.
> 
> But when they do and choose to lay down and have sex and make a baby they should stick around and help raise their kid.
Click to expand...


Exactly!    I wish I could give you a MILLION likes!    Thank you!


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a lucky guess, lol. After the stupid ho blabbed her symptoms all over the board.
> 
> It was classic, a beautiful thing. You remind me of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a psycho, obviously.  No one should believe anything that comes out of your nasty pie hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ that
> 
> She is a nut case do-gooder wannabe pretentious baby's mama
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  There are all kinds of crazies on the internet.  I suspected she was a nut before because of her views about pornography too.  She's a weirdo who obviously has some serious hangups about sexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having hangups about sexuality is often a reason for multiple baby dads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Ravi's answer to all the problems of welfare moms and their children...
> 
> "Have more sex, younger!"
> 
> It's straight in line with the progressive concept of poor women. The only thing they should ever do is fuck. They should not think, or work, or speak. Just screw. A lot.
Click to expand...


I didn't see her say that anywhere.  She said that sexual hangups can lead to multiple baby dads, and she is absolutely correct.  Some people with sexual hangups may withdraw from sex, and others may become promiscuous.


----------



## koshergrl

drifter said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question might be why do so many men sleep with women who already have kids from other men, or why do so many men hit n run and instead of stay and be response able for their children regardless of the female?
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the original OP, why do so many women expect men to just accept their kids.
> 
> The lament I hear, from young men my son's age, is that while they were busy in school, preparing for life, the girls their age were having babies by guys that will not support them.
> 
> What amazes them, is that girls expect them to take on that baggage.
> 
> And, many are saying "NO THANK YOU" and staying single.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men don't have to accept that.
> 
> But when they do and choose to lay down and have sex and make a baby they should stick around and help raise their kid.
Click to expand...


Why don't we teach them to just WAIT TILL THEY GET MARRIED to have sex?

Obviously, it addresses the problem. But for some obtuse reason, nobody can agree that it's a good thing to teach people that.


----------



## Michelle420

koshergrl said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question might be why do so many men sleep with women who already have kids from other men, or why do so many men hit n run and instead of stay and be response able for their children regardless of the female?
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the original OP, why do so many women expect men to just accept their kids.
> 
> The lament I hear, from young men my son's age, is that while they were busy in school, preparing for life, the girls their age were having babies by guys that will not support them.
> 
> What amazes them, is that girls expect them to take on that baggage.
> 
> And, many are saying "NO THANK YOU" and staying single.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men don't have to accept that.
> 
> But when they do and choose to lay down and have sex and make a baby they should stick around and help raise their kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't we teach them to just WAIT TILL THEY GET MARRIED to have sex?
> 
> Obviously, it addresses the problem. But for some obtuse reason, nobody can agree that it's a good thing to teach people that.
Click to expand...


I don't know why people rush into sex.


----------



## koshergrl

Because it's fed to them from infancy that it's a fun wonderful thing that everybody should and can engage in, no matter who they are, or who they're with.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question might be why do so many men sleep with women who already have kids from other men, or why do so many men hit n run and instead of stay and be response able for their children regardless of the female?
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the original OP, why do so many women expect men to just accept their kids.
> 
> The lament I hear, from young men my son's age, is that while they were busy in school, preparing for life, the girls their age were having babies by guys that will not support them.
> 
> What amazes them, is that girls expect them to take on that baggage.
> 
> And, many are saying "NO THANK YOU" and staying single.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Men don't have to accept that.
> 
> But when they do and choose to lay down and have sex and make a baby they should stick around and help raise their kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't we teach them to just WAIT TILL THEY GET MARRIED to have sex?
> 
> Obviously, it addresses the problem. But for some obtuse reason, nobody can agree that it's a good thing to teach people that.
Click to expand...


And that goes for the men too!


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> Because it's fed to them from infancy that it's a fun wonderful thing that everybody should and can engage in, no matter who they are, or who they're with.



I think it has more to do with curiosity about sex, and being a horny hormonal teenager who doesn't always make good decisions and gives in to temptation.  It doesn't have anything to do with brainwashing.


----------



## koshergrl

And the media and the schools refuse to attach any rejoiners or clauses to that. It's all about *diversity* and *different people like different things and THAT'S OKAY* and *you have a right to do anything you want no matter how it affects your children or your income*....

All that is shouted from the rooftops.

But anybody who dares to say "Young women should value themselves" and "Young men should honor women" and "Sex is a special act that takes place for the sake of EVERYBODY concerned, within the confines of MARRIAGE"

Are you going to be forced to oblige by that? Nope, no more than telling you about anal sex obliges you to engage in anal sex.

But why are we not teaching it?

I can tell you why. And I have told everybody here why, over and over again. Because the PROGRESSIVES who are in charge of the SCHOOLS and the MEDIA and currently OUR GOVERNMENT believe that depravity is the norm, and they will fight to the death to protect their right to teach it to children from the cradle.


----------



## ChrisL

^^^

Well that certainly is NOT what happened in my case.  In my case, I made some bad errors in judgment, was also curious about sex and a horny teenager.  That is all.  There was no conspiracy theory.  It was stupid teenage behavior.


----------



## koshergrl

Combined with the garbage you heard daily at school and via various modes of media.


----------



## Roadrunner

koshergrl said:


> Because it's fed to them from infancy that it's a fun wonderful thing that everybody should and can engage in, no matter who they are, or who they're with.


Shit, look at the sluts Disney produced.


----------



## ChrisL

I already mentioned media influence on girls and how they get mixed messages from society pages ago.  People were fighting me on THAT fact too.

Nicki Minaj was featured on The Today Show this morning.


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> Exactly!    I wish I could give you a MILLION likes!    Thank you!



And you said I was easy....


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> I already mentioned media influence on girls and how they get mixed messages from society pages ago.  People were fighting me on THAT fact too.
> 
> Nicki Minaj was featured on The Today Show this morning.



It happens to men too. Disney is terrible!


----------



## ChrisL

Some people (and especially SOME men - the women haters) would like to have everyone believe that the only reason why a woman would possibly ever have sex out of wedlock is because she is a dirty whore, as if having sexual feelings is "abnormal"  for a female.    Shows how ignorant they are about human biology.


----------



## BullKurtz

drifter said:


> I don't know why people rush into sex.



I tried to have sex with the Fortino girl next door when I was 6 and she was 5...We pulled our pants down but I had no idea what to do and neither did she....so we decided to climb our apple tree instead.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Some people (and especially SOME men - the women haters) would like to have everyone believe that the only reason why a woman would possibly ever have sex out of wedlock is because she is a dirty whore, as if having sexual feelings is "abnormal"  for a female.    Shows how ignorant they are about human biology.


Getting pregnant shows how ignorant dumb girls are about human biology.


----------



## Michelle420

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people (and especially SOME men - the women haters) would like to have everyone believe that the only reason why a woman would possibly ever have sex out of wedlock is because she is a dirty whore, as if having sexual feelings is "abnormal"  for a female.    Shows how ignorant they are about human biology.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting pregnant shows how ignorant dumb girls are about human biology.
Click to expand...


And men who impregnate them


----------



## Roadrunner

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why people rush into sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to have sex with the Fortino girl next door when I was 6 and she was 5...We pulled our pants down but I had no idea what to do and neither did she....so we decided to climb our apple tree instead.
Click to expand...

No wonder she used to throw her Pappa's chianti bottles at me when I rode by.


----------



## Michelle420

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why people rush into sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to have sex with the Fortino girl next door when I was 6 and she was 5...We pulled our pants down but I had no idea what to do and neither did she....so we decided to climb our apple tree instead.
Click to expand...




Ahh, the experimental years!

Climbing the apple tree way more fun at that age anyway


----------



## Roadrunner

drifter said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people (and especially SOME men - the women haters) would like to have everyone believe that the only reason why a woman would possibly ever have sex out of wedlock is because she is a dirty whore, as if having sexual feelings is "abnormal"  for a female.    Shows how ignorant they are about human biology.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting pregnant shows how ignorant dumb girls are about human biology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And men who impregnate them
Click to expand...

I think most guys know what can happen and don't give a shit; society has relieved them of the tyranny of supporting their children.

When I had the talk with each of my boy's, I always made sure to be sharpening my Buck knife.

I could forgive anything but some bimbo running off with a grandkid I would never see again.


----------



## Dot Com

maybe kgrill is USMB's Bristol on this issue  Guess she never heard of the "aspirin between the knees" folk remedy  Foster Friess In my day gals put aspirin between their knees for contraception - POLITICO.com @Ravi


----------



## BullKurtz

Roadrunner said:


> No wonder she used to throw her Pappa's chianti bottles at me when I rode by.



  She was a looker I tell ya! (for a 5 year old)  I got a stiffy every time I looked at her....And despite what our "defender of single moms" says, even then if it'd had a knee in the middle, I'd have had 3 legs.


----------



## Dot Com

koshergrl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a lucky guess, lol. After the stupid ho blabbed her symptoms all over the board.
> 
> It was classic, a beautiful thing. You remind me of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a psycho, obviously.  No one should believe anything that comes out of your nasty pie hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ that
> 
> She is a nut case do-gooder wannabe pretentious baby's mama
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  There are all kinds of crazies on the internet.  I suspected she was a nut before because of her views about pornography too.  She's a weirdo who obviously has some serious hangups about sexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having hangups about sexuality is often a reason for multiple baby dads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Ravi's answer to all the problems of welfare moms and their children...
> 
> "Have more sex, younger!"
> 
> It's straight in line with the progressive concept of poor women. The only thing they should ever do is fuck. They should not think, or work, or speak. Just screw. A lot.
Click to expand...

isn't that what you did to get to where you are now? 

Ravi


----------



## Ravi

ChrisL said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was serious.  My father really was an alcoholic.  He died from alcoholic cirrhosis of the liver in 2004.  Why is that hard to believe?  Plenty of people are alcoholics and some are functional up until a certain point in their lives too, until it starts to eat their body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing on the Net is hard to believe....only that folks say things they shouldn't or post for dramatic effect....there's 8M stories in the Naked City and 80M on the internet.  People later regret what they've said during a fight...as to the "family rule", a poster can't bring up their family and still have immunity of what they said being replied to.   Just keep in mind that a family member, no matter what kind of person they are or were, is entitled to some privacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone asked me where were my parents, so I answered.  I don't feel the need to hide from it.  Plenty of people know about my dad.  Thankfully, my friends don't judge me in negative ways because of such things.
Click to expand...

Take comfort in the fact he wasn't an atheist. I hear that drives you to have sex with anyone that wants it.


----------



## ChrisL

Ravi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was serious.  My father really was an alcoholic.  He died from alcoholic cirrhosis of the liver in 2004.  Why is that hard to believe?  Plenty of people are alcoholics and some are functional up until a certain point in their lives too, until it starts to eat their body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing on the Net is hard to believe....only that folks say things they shouldn't or post for dramatic effect....there's 8M stories in the Naked City and 80M on the internet.  People later regret what they've said during a fight...as to the "family rule", a poster can't bring up their family and still have immunity of what they said being replied to.   Just keep in mind that a family member, no matter what kind of person they are or were, is entitled to some privacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone asked me where were my parents, so I answered.  I don't feel the need to hide from it.  Plenty of people know about my dad.  Thankfully, my friends don't judge me in negative ways because of such things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take comfort in the fact he wasn't an atheist. I hear that drives you to have sex with anyone that wants it.
Click to expand...


Yeah, no kidding.  None of the schools I ever went to taught that either.    I suppose it's acceptable if you just blame it on a political ideology.  Then you are absolved of all sin.

It was Bill Clinton and Monica Lewinsky!  They are the reason I had sex!  Lol!


----------



## Dot Com

I got a kick outta' this thread  Thanks OP


----------



## Ravi

ChrisL said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was serious.  My father really was an alcoholic.  He died from alcoholic cirrhosis of the liver in 2004.  Why is that hard to believe?  Plenty of people are alcoholics and some are functional up until a certain point in their lives too, until it starts to eat their body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing on the Net is hard to believe....only that folks say things they shouldn't or post for dramatic effect....there's 8M stories in the Naked City and 80M on the internet.  People later regret what they've said during a fight...as to the "family rule", a poster can't bring up their family and still have immunity of what they said being replied to.   Just keep in mind that a family member, no matter what kind of person they are or were, is entitled to some privacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone asked me where were my parents, so I answered.  I don't feel the need to hide from it.  Plenty of people know about my dad.  Thankfully, my friends don't judge me in negative ways because of such things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take comfort in the fact he wasn't an atheist. I hear that drives you to have sex with anyone that wants it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, no kidding.  None of the schools I ever went to taught that either.    I suppose it's acceptable if you just blame it on a political ideology.  Then you are absolved of all sin.
Click to expand...

Pretty much. Not much personal responsibility on kgrills part.


----------



## Ravi

I had my kids when I was young and stupid and made mistakes and I wouldn't trade them for anything, including the OP. No offense HG.


----------



## ChrisL

Ravi said:


> I had my kids when I was young and stupid and made mistakes and I wouldn't trade them for anything, including the OP. No offense HG.



Wonderful!  I agree.    I figure that if a guy really cares about me, then he would care about my child, so in a way, children are like a buffer zone to weed out the jerks.  Lol!


----------



## Ravi

ChrisL said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had my kids when I was young and stupid and made mistakes and I wouldn't trade them for anything, including the OP. No offense HG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful!  I agree.    I figure that if a guy really cares about me, then he would care about my child, so in a way, children are like a buffer zone to weed out the jerks.  Lol!
Click to expand...

Yep. Merry Christmas, Chris. Your kid is lucky to have such a wonderful mom.


----------



## ChrisL

Ravi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had my kids when I was young and stupid and made mistakes and I wouldn't trade them for anything, including the OP. No offense HG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful!  I agree.    I figure that if a guy really cares about me, then he would care about my child, so in a way, children are like a buffer zone to weed out the jerks.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Merry Christmas, Chris. Your kid is lucky to have such a wonderful mom.
Click to expand...


Thanks!  How nice!  I hope that you and your family have a great Christmas too.


----------



## AquaAthena

High_Gravity said:


> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.



Here are the main reasons:

65 Percent of Children Live in Households on Federal Aid Programs CNS News


*65 Percent of Children Live in Households on *Federal Aid Programs


Food Stamp Beneficiaries Exceed 46 000 000 for 37 Straight Months CNS News

*Food Stamp Beneficiaries Exceed 46,000,000 for 37 Straight Months*


----------



## Conservative65

High_Gravity said:


> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.


 
As long as those fathers aren't held accountable and the government will continue to give people someone else's money, they have no reason to stop.  If you live in poverty with 5 kids and you'll get more with 6 despite living in poverty, why stop.

This woman has 15 children and claims someone owes her.  While I can't say who owes her, I can say who doesn't, ME.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had my kids when I was young and stupid and made mistakes and I wouldn't trade them for anything, including the OP. No offense HG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful!  I agree.    I figure that if a guy really cares about me, then he would care about my child, so in a way, children are like a buffer zone to weed out the jerks.  Lol!
Click to expand...

IF.

Haven't found one like that though, have you?

It is the rare man that wants to take care of another man's kid; it is hardwired in the DNA.


----------



## Roadrunner

Conservative65 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as those fathers aren't held accountable and the government will continue to give people someone else's money, they have no reason to stop.  If you live in poverty with 5 kids and you'll get more with 6 despite living in poverty, why stop.
> 
> This woman has 15 children and claims someone owes her.  While I can't say who owes her, I can say who doesn't, ME.
Click to expand...

You don't have to feel you owe her, there's payroll deduction of taxes to show they don't give a shit what you(or I) think.


----------



## Conservative65

Roadrunner said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been single for more than 2 years and I have noticed so many women running around out here with multiple children by several different men, and this stretches across the board with white women, black, latino etc the only ones I see that don't do it as much are the Asians. Trying to find a partner at my age right now (33) is increasingly difficult as it is but I just can't deal with a woman right now who has 2 or more babies fathers, it just doesn't seem like the best lifestyle for those kids, they must get confused seeing all these different men coming around. I am one of 5 siblings but we had the same mother and father in the home, I couldn't imagine my mother having had us each with a different father, has anyone noticed this lately or is it just me? was this practice as common before as it is now? these men are playing these women for fools most of the times, they are not interested in fathering others men children, they are just there for the sex and thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as those fathers aren't held accountable and the government will continue to give people someone else's money, they have no reason to stop.  If you live in poverty with 5 kids and you'll get more with 6 despite living in poverty, why stop.
> 
> This woman has 15 children and claims someone owes her.  While I can't say who owes her, I can say who doesn't, ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to feel you owe her, there's payroll deduction of taxes to show they don't give a shit what you(or I) think.
Click to expand...

 
It lessens my take home pay so someone else’s kids get what should be going to mine.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had my kids when I was young and stupid and made mistakes and I wouldn't trade them for anything, including the OP. No offense HG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful!  I agree.    I figure that if a guy really cares about me, then he would care about my child, so in a way, children are like a buffer zone to weed out the jerks.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IF.
> 
> Haven't found one like that though, have you?
> 
> It is the rare man that wants to take care of another man's kid; it is hardwired in the DNA.
Click to expand...


I actually I've been in a long-term relationship up until just a couple of years ago.  What now?  Are you going to tell me why my relationship ended?


----------



## ChrisL

So anyway, I guess it must be assumed that all of you on this thread were virgins before you were married?  Hmmm?


----------



## Ravi

ChrisL said:


> So anyway, I guess it must be assumed that all of you on this thread were virgins before you were married?  Hmmm?


I bet a lot of them still are.


----------



## ChrisL

Ravi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So anyway, I guess it must be assumed that all of you on this thread were virgins before you were married?  Hmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> I bet a lot of them still are.
Click to expand...


  Wouldn't be all that surprising.


----------



## ninja007

Disir said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen pregnancy rates are highest in red states.  Has nothing to do with liberal or progressive.  Divorce is also highest in those states.
> State With the Highest Teen Pregnancy Rate Is ... State-by-State Abortion Rates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunk the state rates and compare the cities ... You may get closer to the truth of the matter. I live in a red state that has had high teen pregnancy rates on the statewide scale ... But that rate is facilitated by extremely high numbers in Progressive Liberal run cities full of Progressive Liberals.
> 
> In fact ... The comparably lower rates in regards to Conservative communities actually make the Progressive Liberal hellholes look a little better at the state level.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen birth rates are highest in religious states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strayhorn compiled data from various data sets. The religiosity information came from a sample of nearly 36,000 participants who were part of the U.S. Religious Landscapes Survey by the Pew Forum on Religion and Public Life conducted in 2007, while the teen birth and abortion statistics came from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> For religiosity, the researchers averaged the percentage of respondents who agreed with conservative responses to eight statements, including: ''There is only one way to interpret the teachings of my religion," and ''Scripture should be taken literally, word for word."
> 
> They found a strong correlation between statewide conservative religiousness and statewide teen birth rate even when they accounted for income and abortion rates.
> 
> For instance, the results showed more abortions among teenagers in the less religious states, which would skew the findings since fewer teens in these states would have births. But even after accounting for the abortions, the study team still found a state's level of religiosity could predict their teen birth rate. The higher the religiosity, the higher was the teen birth rate on average.
> 
> John Santelli of the Mailman School of Public Health at Columbia University calls the study "well-done," adding that the results are not surprising.
> 
> "The index of religiosity is tapping into more fundamentalist religious belief," Santelli said. "I'm sure there are parts of New England that have very low teen birth rates, which have pretty high religious participation, but they're probably less conservative, less fundamentalist type of congregations."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teen Birth Rates Higher in Highly Religious States
Click to expand...



good- thats because Christians don't get abortions; but libs do. I can bet you lib abortions outnumber con abortions by 9 to 1.


----------

